# 

## Redakcja

*Na forum trwa nieustanna dyskusja: Czy można zbudować dom za 300 tys. zł; za 200 tys. zł. A może jeszcze taniej i ma sens? Pytanie jest takie: jak można zbudować tanio, nie rezygnując z jakości? Prosimy Was o listę rozwiązań. 

Punkt 1. Mniejszy dom...*

----------


## firewall

2. Zwarta bryła
3. Prosty dach

----------


## A***wi*

Witaj na forum. Moim zdaniem budowa taniego domu mija się z celem,oczywiście na wielu elementach można zaoszczędzić,ale też bez zbytniej przesady,bo potem z doświadczenia wiem,że możemy tego żałować. Lepiej dołożyć i wykonać wszystko bardzo solidnie,co wytrzyma przez długie lata.

----------


## namira

tanio to można obiad zjesć,
dom to kosztowna inwestycja i trzeba mieć na nią środki,jakośc kosztuje,oczywiście wybór projektu generuje pozniejsze koszty,własną robocizną można te koszty obniżyć

----------


## ludwik_13

Jak ma się czas , siły i umiejętności, by coś zrobić samodzielnie. Oszczędności są znaczące.  CO do oszczędności przy kupowaniu materiałów - wyszukiwanie, targowanie się itp - -nie wypowiadam się, bo nie doświadczyłam na etapie ss, dopiero przy kupowanie mat. instalacyjnych i wykończeniowych.

----------


## homecactus

Ja najwięcej zaoszczędziłem na robociźnie, robiąc wiele rzeczy sam. Przy okazji zaoszczędziłem sobie nerwów, których najadłem się niemało przy pracach, które wykonywali "fachofcy".

Powiem też, że nie zawsze warto "dołożyć, żeby mieć na lata", bo "dołożenie", wcale nie gwarantuje lepszej jakości. Zdrowy rozsądek przede wszystkim. Moje założenie przy budowie jest takie, że dom to nie ma być studnia bez dna, i staram się zakupy robić racjonalnie.

----------


## ENDO

> *
> Punkt 1. Mniejszy dom...*





> 2. Zwarta bryła
> 3. Prosty dach


4. Mało okien (szczególnie dachowych)
5. Wiata zamiast garażu 
6. Brak kominka => max 2 kominy

W tych 6 punktach masz już saving na jakieś 150 000. Tak się dziś buduję, a uzyskane w ten sposób oszczędności, przesuwa się w rozwiązania energooszczędne lub zatrzymuje w kieszeni  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W temacie ogrzewanie i klimatyzacja domów zero energetycznych, Niemcy, Skandynawowie, Amerykanie… nie mogą sobie poradzić z trzema podstawowymi problemami:

1)      Komfort termiczny – przy bardzo skutecznych izolacjach termicznych, ciepło z nasłonecznienia, ciepło bytowe, ciepło z zysków od sprzętu domowego i światła stanowi ogromny problem. 

2)      Cena kompletnej instalacji na zewnątrz i wewnątrz

3)      Prostota instalacji, łatwość montażu, serwisowania i trwałość.

Rozwiązałem te trzy problemy. 

Ad-1 Instalacja stabilnie utrzymuje temperaturę, nadmiar ciepła odprowadzając do pomieszczeń gdzie tego nadmiaru nie ma.

Ad -2 Cena kompletnej instalacji wraz OZE jest niższa od najtańszego centralnego ogrzewania gazowego

Ad –3 Montaż, konserwacja jest banalnie prosty i nie wymaga kosztów.

  Troszkę się narobi gdy na rynek wejdą tanie, zdrowe i komfortowe domy zeroenergetyczne!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## firewall

> Rozwiązałem te trzy problemy.


No to teraz siup do rządu ekspertów. 
Może byłeś już na dzisiejszym posiedzeniu?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W jakim celu?

----------


## firewall

Rozwiązania problemów, których nie wymyślili mieszkańcy skandynawii, niemiec i USA.

----------


## kitesurf

A dlaczego to niby mieszkańcy Skandynawii, Niemiec, czy USA mieliby być mądrzejsi od Nas. Pytam szczerze. A wracając do tematu. Skoro Pan Tomasz znalazł rozwiązanie tych problemów, to chyba powinniśmy się cieszyć. Panie Tomaszu prosimy o dokładniejszy opis. Sam jestem bardzo ciekawy...

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tancereczka

Tak niestety w Polsce ,, fachowcy " najczęściej chcą na Tobie zarobić ja najwięcej za czym najczęściej nie idzie w parze jakoś wykonania . Dobrze i tanio można zbudować jeżeli ma się kilku zaprzyjaznionych  wykonawców lub większość rzeczy robi się samemu .

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Witaj na forum. Moim zdaniem budowa taniego domu mija się z celem,oczywiście na wielu elementach można zaoszczędzić,ale też bez zbytniej przesady,bo potem z doświadczenia wiem,że możemy tego żałować. Lepiej dołożyć i wykonać wszystko bardzo solidnie,co wytrzyma przez długie lata.



mylisz tani dom z tanim wykoniem.
porządnie wykonany prosty mały dom jest tani i na pewno przetrwa lata. 
im prostsza konstrukcja, tym łatwiej zrobić ją dobrze. nawet drogie materiały nie podniosą znacząco ceny takiego domu
tani dom to nie sknerzenie na wykonaniu, tylko mądry wybór projektu taniego w budowie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ogólnie domy izolowane ( zużycie do 30kWh/2 rocznie)  są tańsze w budowie, bo nie da się w nich zastosować drogiego, centralnego ( pośredniego) ogrzewania. Należy tylko unikać błędów projektowych i wykonawczych - przykład... dwie nowe, identyczne lodówki i jedna niedomknięta na 5mm - izolacji tyle samo, koszt ten sam a zużycie energii 10x większe!

----------


## ENDO

> przykład... dwie nowe, identyczne lodówki i jedna niedomknięta na 5mm - izolacji tyle samo, koszt ten sam a zużycie energii 10x większe!


Mi z obliczeń wyszło, że niedomknięcie lodówki na 5mm, powoduje, że zużycie energii jest 17x większe. Z uwagi na spore rozbieżności, czy mógłby się Pan z nami podzielić swoim matematycznym wywodem na ten temat?

----------


## [email protected]

> mylisz tani dom z tanim wykoniem.
> porządnie wykonany prosty mały dom jest tani i na pewno przetrwa lata. 
> im prostsza konstrukcja, tym łatwiej zrobić ją dobrze. nawet drogie materiały nie podniosą znacząco ceny takiego domu
> tani dom to nie sknerzenie na wykonaniu, tylko mądry wybór projektu taniego w budowie.


Całkowicie się z tym zgadzam - zasada co jest tanie to jest drogie  :smile: . Największe oszczędności pojawią się (moim zdaniem i przykładem) budując różnymi ekipami, tzw systemem gospodarczym. 
Dobrze jest skosztorysować (solidnie) zamierzoną inwestycję i poszukać oszczędności. Wybudować dom to nie jest problem, ale go wykończyć... - masakra, rozpiętość cen bardzo duża + perspektywa inwestycji na lata kusi kupowaniem solidniejszych i droższych rozwiązań.
Z mojego doświadczenia wiem, że nie wolno oszczędzać na izolacji oraz na ogólnie pojętej energooszczędności (inwestowanie w energię pierwszą).

----------


## DEZET

Wałkujemy temat taniego (i dobrze zbudowanego) domu już 391 stron w wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%87/page391.

----------


## jerz100

Na tym forum co jeden to fachowieć identyko jak w sejmie !!
Ktoś wspominał o niemcach czy standynawach ale nikt nie zająknoł się na temat kosztów eksploatacji !
Tani dom to taki który jest przedewszystkim tani w eksploatacji a nie w realizacji, niemcy i skandynawowie tak budują żeby przedewszystkim było tanio w eksploatacji. A w polsce ze względu na biedę buduje się tak zeby było tanio i w tym cały problem. Nawet młodzi ludzie boją sie zaryzykować budowy domu w nowej technologii ze względu na brak kasy. Wolą budować w technologjach takich w jakich budowali ich sąsiedzi bo wiedzą że nie będą mieli gorzej jak sąsiad, żeby wprowadzić nowe technologie w Polsce trzeba stworzyć możliwości zarobkowania ludziom bez tego ich zdolność kredytowa nie pozwoli budować nawet nawet na kredyt. Koledzy pana Tuska udaja że pracują ale z tej ich roboty niewidać pozytku.
jerz100

----------


## Crisiano

> Tani dom to taki który jest przedewszystkim tani w eksploatacji a nie w realizacji, niemcy i skandynawowie tak budują żeby przedewszystkim było tanio w eksploatacji.


Gdybyś w Polsce wydawał na ogrzewanie domu 1 tys. zł rocznie to szukałbyś oszczędności?

----------


## mordka007

Myślę, że przede wszystkim rozsądek. Niektórych stać na to żeby budować domy pasywne innych nie i budują za tyle ile mogą, bo ich nie stać. Domy pasywne fajne, bo tanie w eksploatacji, ale też kosztowne dla Polaków. Nie stać nas tak jak Niemców czy Skandynawów na budowanie domów z najnowszych nowinek. Z drugiej strony jak tu budować dom taki jak budowali nasi Rodzice...
Trzeba znaleźć złoty środek w budowie własnego domku. Na pewno dużo trzeba poczytać przed budową, aby móc nakreślić sobie, co i za ile chce się mieć. Wiedza na temat budowy domu jest największym skarbem inwestorów. To dzięki niej można zaoszczędzić na materiale lub na niepotrzebnych później poprawkach. Oczywiście, jeśli ma się czas i wiedzę to można budować samemu i w tedy będzie najtaniej. Jeśli się jeszcze dołoży rozwiązania energooszczędne to już mamy tani super domek  :yes:

----------


## macmac84

Dokładnie tak. Jeden zbuduje mały, bardzo dobrze ocieplony dom, a drugi da mniej styropianu za to kilka m2  sobie doda. Każdy szuka oszczędności tam gdzie uważa to za najbardziej stosowne.

----------


## namira

Jak się rozejrzeć wokól albo jak sie poczyta niektóre dzienniki budowy to widać,ze nie każdy szuka oszczędności,i bardzo dobrze,jego dom,jego zycie,ważne zeby dokonać wlasciwego wyboru,jakby wszyscy budowali na jedno kopyto,to jakieś getta by powstawaly.
Zwarta bryła,dobre okna,styrpoianu 15 cm i mozna nie martwić się o rachunki,pakowanie wszystkich drogich i nie do konca sprawdzonych wynalazków do domu jednorodzinnego wcale nie jest takie super jak niektorzy piszą,na tym forum są osoby,ktore posiadaja tzw.bezobsługowe systemy i spędzają w nich multum czasu dokręcając,odkręcając,ustawiając,mierząc,usu  waja awarie itp.
Mój dom ,123 p.u. nie żaden energooszczedny ma EP 31,54 kWh/(m2rok),200zł miesięcznie kosztuje mnie ogrzewanie,palimy drewnem,całą zimę na pół gwizdka,bo zima łagodna.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> _Myślę, że przede wszystkim rozsądek. Niektórych stać na to żeby budować domy pasywne innych nie i budują za tyle ile mogą,_


  Prawdziwy dom pasywny ( zerowe koszty ogrzewania ) jest w cenie najtańszego domu ogrzewanego np. gazem - skąd więc "nie stać"? I gdzie tu rozsądek?

----------


## firewall

To może zdradź tą "tajemnicę" którą posiadasz już od ćwierć wieku jak to buduje się za grosze dom zeroenergetyczny.
Czytając twoje posty odnoszę wrażenie że "tajemnicę zamachu smoleńskiego" rozwiązałeś już 12 kwietnia 2010 roku.

----------


## tomraider

> To może zdradź tą "tajemnicę" którą posiadasz już od ćwierć wieku jak to buduje się za grosze dom zeroenergetyczny..


Witam.

Mi się tez wydaje że kolega Tomasz Brzęczkowski  WIE ALE NIE POWIE ( nie napisze) . Miałem kolesia w podstawówce który opowiadał że rzekomo wkładając jądra  do termosu można zbudować bombę termojądrową  :smile:  no ale żeby wykonać taką bombę trzeba mieć odpowiednie jaja . Niestety jest duża szansa że kolega okaże się nie pierwszym i nie ostatnim ,,Badaczem Pisma Świętego'' na tym forum ,obym się mylił, już widzę kolejkę chętnych na bardzo tanie pasywne domy .  
pozdrawiam.

----------


## ENDO

> Czytając twoje posty odnoszę wrażenie że "tajemnicę zamachu smoleńskiego" rozwiązałeś już 12 kwietnia 2010 roku.


Dobre  :big grin:

----------


## pablomoc

temat rzeka...  można oszczędzić na wszystkim ale czy warto ? Najlepiej wiele rzeczy robić samemu. Troche jest zabawy ale oszczędności rekompensują wysiłek.

----------


## tomekwa

> Najlepiej wiele rzeczy robić samemu.


Mnie to zawsze zastanawia ta nasza mentalność: każdy Polak jest mechanikiem samochodowym, elektrykiem, hydraulikiem, specem od komputerów...
Ja uważam, że nie można znać się na wszystkim- jedynym problemem w moim rozumowaniu to znalezienie dobrego fachowca a nie "dopreko fahofca"!

----------


## Liwko

A ja myślę że przede wszystkim komfort. Dla mnie dom zeroenergetyczny takiego nie daje.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Mnie to zawsze zastanawia ta nasza mentalność: każdy Polak jest mechanikiem samochodowym, elektrykiem, hydraulikiem, specem od komputerów...
> Ja uważam, że nie można znać się na wszystkim- jedynym problemem w moim rozumowaniu to znalezienie dobrego fachowca a nie "dopreko fahofca"!


Oczywiście, najlepiej byłoby mieć do wszystkiego fachowców, do tego o wąskiej specjalizacji. Tyle tylko, że to nie jest tanie! A problem jest postawiony - dobrze i tanio. Ja jestem specem od wielu rzeczy, bo po prostu nie mam pieniędzy, żeby zatrudnić prawdziwego zawodowca. Na szczęście szybko się uczę, a jak narobię bigosu, to tylko sobie, a nie komuś. A jeśli zrobię coś dobrze, to i przy okazji będzie tanio  :smile:

----------


## Waldek K

Tłumaczymy z żoną naszym dorastającym dzieciom, że w latach 70-tych i 80-tych ludzie budowali domy SAMI (ew. przy pomocy rodziny i znajomych). Musimy im to tłumaczyć, bo się dziwią, że nie chcemy brać ekipy. Pewno, że nikt nie zna się na wszystkim, ale jak nie potrafię murować z cegieł, maxów, albo porothermów, to są jeszcze szalunki tracone (izodom, thermodom itp),  gdzie nie trzeba żadnych umiejętności. Fachowca (koniecznie sprawdzonego) trzeba brać tylko do tego, czego w żaden sposób nie można zrobić siłami swoimi/rodziny/znajomych.

Inna sprawa. Przeglądnąłem setki projektów i na końcu wziąłem kartkę, ołówek i sam narysowałem dom, który nam będzie odpowiadał, pod nasze potrzeby. Prosty, prostokątny z dwuspadowym dachem. Potem przy pomocy Sketchupa sprawdziłem sobie wygląd, wnętrza, nasłonecznienie itp. Resztę "dopieścił" konstruktor. Skąd architekt, który mnie nie zna, może wiedzieć, czego mi potrzeba? Po co mi wykusze, gzymsy, okapy itd.? Mam wrażenie, że większość "udziwnień" służy temu, żeby architekt mógł dostać nagrodę, albo żeby jego projekt odróżnić od projektu kolegi. A koszty? A czy on za to zapłaci? Przepraszam architektów, ale takie jest moje zdanie.
Jest mnóstwo nowoczesnych rozwiązań. Drogich rozwuiązań. Czy jest mi koniecznie potrzebny np. odkurzacz centralny, automatyka bramy i rolet? Czy potrzebuję podłączenie gazu, jeśli ogrzwać będę kotłem na paliwo stałe?

Dobrze robi też na wyobraźnię zestawienie kosztów, ale takich pełnych, z gniazdkami, baterią umywalkową, płytkami elewacyjnymi, ściekiem w garażu itp.

----------


## mordka007

Niestety zdarza się, że przez naszych dobrych "fachowców" wykonana praca często odbiega od tego jak naprawdę powinna wyglądać wykonana czynność! Na dodatek trzeba jeszcze za to zapłacić. Mam pytanie do forumowiczów. Czy wszyscy podpisujecie umowę z "fachowcom" na każdy etap roboty? Bo jeśli chcemy budować tanio to jest to prawie niemożliwe. Strasznie się bronią ci nasi pseudo "fachowcy" przed podpisaniem umowy. Z drugiej strony jak nas goni czas i kredyt z banku, to raczej nie będziemy chodzić do sądu (przy małych niedoróbkach).

----------


## Zam

Chcąc obniżyć koszty nie można lekceważyć właściwego planowania. Przykładowo instalacja pod odkurzacz centralny kosztuje grosze (szkoda, że sama jednostka już nie), o ile rozłoży się ją przed wylaniem posadzek.

----------


## tomraider

> nie mam takiego doświadczenia


witam.
Ależ na tym forum wielu, w tym także ja, buduje lub wybudowało już swój dom i mamy doświadczenia i wiedzę o cenach materiałów,technologii,robocizny itp.Stąd ,,opór i zdrowo rozsądkowe niedowierzanie '' lużno rzuconym hasłom. Klawiatura wszystko przyjmie ale ludzie nie we wszystko uwierzą. Najlepszą metodą do przekonania forumowiczów jest prowadzenie dziennika budowy koniecznie ze zdjęciami i podawanie kosztorysu, wielu tak robi i czyni to ich wiarygodnymi. Drugą metodą jest przekazanie obszernej wiedzy w prosty czytelny pomocny logiczny sposób , wielu forumowiczom to się udało uczciwie zasłużyli na nasz szacunek i wdzięczność okazywaną co parę wpisów. Jest jeszcze trzecia metoda : wysłać każdemu facetowi piwo lub kwiaty kobiecie. Użytkownik Tomasz Bęczkowski nie skorzystał z żadnej  w zamian rzucając kontrowersyjne hasła o kosztach budowy domu pasywnego. Pisać każdy może , jeden lepiej drugi gorzej..........
pozdrawiam.
ps Dezet ma oczywiście rację.

----------


## artur.tc

> Na forum Muratora Pan Tomasz też ma już status gwiazdy: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%99czkowski


Ocieplanie od środka ?! no cóż - dzięki za uświadomienie  :wink:

----------


## Kwiatki2

wydaje mi się że trochę odbiegliście od tematu . . . Miała to być lista oszczędności ? prosta i czytelna dla takich jak ja, którzy w pkt chcą na początek wiedzieć na co zwracać uwagę. No chyba, że się mylę

----------


## Liwko

> wydaje mi się że trochę odbiegliście od tematu . . . Miała to być lista oszczędności ? prosta i czytelna dla takich jak ja, którzy w pkt chcą na początek wiedzieć na co zwracać uwagę. No chyba, że się mylę


Oszczędności? Nie czytać pism branżowych! Niemal w całości są sponsorowane przez firmy i promowane są w nich produkty zazwyczaj drogie. Zdecydowanie lepiej informacji szukać na forum. Też udzielają się tu firmy, ale trudniej im tu wcisnąć marketingowy bełkot.

----------


## tchsoft

nie polecam tanich obiadów, na mieście w ogóle przygotowywanie posiłków dla gości często wiąże się z przedziwnymi rytuałami. Kiedyś pomagałem przy obieraniu ziemniaków, na koniec obierania do wielkiej wanny z wodą i ziemniakami (było ich tam sporo, liczone w setkach kg) panowie oddawali mocz, tak dla smaku. Obrzydliwe, od tej pory zastanawiam się nim kupię jedzenie na mieście.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

do rzeczy Panowie, do rzeczy.

Zbudować tanio dom, nie zawsze znaczy źle. Diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Oprócz tu wspomnianych, dodałabym jeszcze- 
-przemyślany gruntownie projekt, również pod kątem instalacji, rozmieszczenia łazienek itp.- każda poprawka już na budowie to dodatkowy koszt
-prosta bryła dachu- zasada jest taka- im mniej udziwnień- lukarn, wykuszy, okien dachowych- tym taniej (i cieplej)
-sporządzenie kosztorysu i trzymanie się go, żeby nie wiem co! Szczególnie ważne jest to już na etapie wykończeniówki, gdzie mnogość wyboru materiałów kusi wydaniem większych pieniędzy na każdym kroku.
-oglądanie każdej złotówki od wbicia pierwszej łopaty, bo później brakuje na wykończeniówkę
-targowanie się, zakupy w internecie- baardzo duża oszczędność
- to już było, ale powtórzę- samodzielne wykonywanie części prac- z własnego doświadczenia- nie dość, że taniej, to często jeszcze lepiej i staranniej. Zawodówek w tym kraju nie ma już od jakiegoś czasu, więc znaleźć pomocnika majstra, który wie o co chodzi, to jak szukanie dziewicy wśród 20 latek  :wink:

----------


## myst

> Skąd architekt, który mnie nie zna, może wiedzieć, czego mi potrzeba? Po co mi wykusze, gzymsy, okapy itd.? Mam wrażenie, że większość "udziwnień" służy temu, żeby architekt mógł dostać nagrodę, albo żeby jego projekt odróżnić od projektu kolegi. A koszty? A czy on za to zapłaci? Przepraszam architektów, ale takie jest moje zdanie.


Przykra sprawa, ale wydaje mi się, że miałeś pecha trafić na kiepskich architektów, lub takich , którzy domów nie potrafią za bardzo projektować  :smile:  
Podstawą jest funkcjonalność, ergonomia i czasem oszczędność. I właśnie do stworzenia takiego projektu potrzebny jest architekt projektujący tzw. 'domki' (czyli budowle wolnostojące,  jednorodzinne). Być może Ty masz doświadczenie, ale uwierz : większość ludzi którzy zaczynają planować dom, nie wie, po co im są schody czy drzwi szerokości 100cm zamiast 80cm, nie wie jaka wysokość stopni czy blatów jest ergonomiczna i nie wie jak usytuować dom do słońca/stron świata. Przejedź się po swojej miejscowości i zaobserwuj : ile domów jest otwartych na północ zamiast na południe (bo projekt z muratora akurat tak spasował) ? 
90% ludzi popełnia kardynale błędy już przy koncepcji / doborze projektu. nie mówiąc już o detalach. Dobry architekt pomaga ominąć przynajmniej większość z nich. 
Co do wykuszów i gzymsów, to wydaje mi się, że piszesz o odróżnianiu od siebie projektów w katalogach np muratora (no bo niby jak inaczej powstawały by setki bliźniaczo podobnych projektów? ) .

----------


## agagrusz

> Jest mnóstwo nowoczesnych rozwiązań. Drogich rozwuiązań. Czy jest mi koniecznie potrzebny np. odkurzacz centralny, automatyka bramy i rolet? Czy potrzebuję podłączenie gazu, jeśli ogrzwać będę kotłem na paliwo stałe?


Ktoś już wcześniej napisał, że każdy ma inne potrzeby i każy na czymś innym będzie chciał zaoszczędzić.. Jasne, większość rozwiązań nie jest niezbędnych Ale idąc tym tropem - można nie kupować wanny i myć się w plastikowej misce, można też spać na materacu turystycznym, rzeczy trzymać w pudłach z Ikei.... tylko wydaje mi się, że dom budujemy także po to, by nam było wygodniej - u nas przynajmniej było takie założenie. Automatyka alarmy, odkurzacz - tak jak napisałeś też nie są niezbędne, są wygodne. I za tę wygodę niejedna osoba jednak zapłaci

----------


## artix1

*olgusieniunieczka* nic dodać, nic ująć  :wink: . Co do domów pasywnych w skandynawii, przyznam się, że się z tym tematem nie spotkałem. 98% domów budowane jest w technologii szkieletowej. Ocieplenie grubości identycznej jak szerokość desek w szkielecie (około16-20 cm), folia obustronnie, siding drewniany na zewnątrz i gk od wewnątrz. Wszystkie budynki posadowione  na płycie (większość domów jednorodzinnych) lub zfundamentami ocieplonymi także od środka, tak jak u mnie. Wykusza, lukarny, bawole oka, kolumny i to czego nie znoszę - bonieee,  nie zalecane, nie akceptowane, nie projektowane. Dachy dwuspadowe w większości budynków. Ogrzewanie PC powietrze-powietrze, podłogówka z cieczą podgrzewaną elektrycznie, przewody grzejne elektryczne w podłodze. Za kilka lat podobnie jak w uni eu. będą budowane tylko budynki wysoko- energooszczędne lub pasywne. Pianką poliuretanową uszczelnia się otwory wewnątrz budynków, zewnątrznie taśmy rozprężne , paroszczelne i paroprzepuszczalne. Ciepły montaż jest standardem. "Brakuje" tu trochę naszych "tanich" pseudo pałacyków. No i te bonie, ni maaa!  :big grin: . Budować tanio to wcale nie znaczy rezygnować z dobrej jakości materiałów.  Czy oszczędzanie mam zacząć od kupna niewymiarowych dziadoskich  bloczków fundamentowych, które są tańsze od dobrych o 50gr. za szt., czy mam sobie zafundować szary bk z jakiegoś marketu tańszy o 90gr. na sztuce itd. Sztuka negocjacji czyni cuda. Za jeden bloczek bk(ytong) wyceny od 7 - 9.90 za szt. w zeszłym roku. Ostatecznie 6.90 szt z transportem HDS. To samo z resztą materiałów. Nie muszę kupować w moim mieście, internet, telefon i do roboty. Na ocieplenie dostałem bardzo dobre ceny 40 kilometrów od budowy. Transport był gratis. Folie dachowe, budowlane, taśmy samoprzylepne - sprawdzony sklep internetowy. Przed każdym zakupem sprawdzam ceny w necie i dopiero jadę po zaopatrzenie. Wiem co mnie czeka i na ilę mogę się targować. Na jednej rolce 50m siatki zbrojeniowej do ocieplenia zaoszczędziłem 60 zł.(45 km od budowy, wieczorne zakupy) itd i tp. Dlaczego rezygnować z dobrego ocieplenia taniego domu? Zaoszczędzę 5 tys. teraz, póżniej wpakuję te pieniądze w ogrzewanie. Budując tanio i posiadając świadomość istnienia mostków cieplnych, zalecanej szczelności budynku (dokładność, nadzór nad pracami i nie "dziurawienie" niemiłosierne bryły budynku- folia paroszczelna na zakładkę, okna na piankę itd.) można sobie zbudować całkiem fajny domek z niskim zapotrzebowaniem na nasze pieniądze  :yes: . Wykończeniówka,kuchnia na zamówienie za 14 tysiaków z 15 szafkami. Po co mi to, za 2500 też skompletuje sobie ładny skromny komplecik. Więcej szafek zainstaluję w garderobie, tam się bardziej przydadzą :tongue: . Kibelek za tysiaka? Mojej kupie wszystko jedno gdzie wyląduje, baterie za "pincet"? Cztery lata korzystam z kranów za 70 zł.szt. Leci ładnie woda, nic nie przecieka, zawory kulowe działają. Super dechy na podłogi, gresy i ekstra płytki  z cudnymi dekorami w kibelku też sobie daruję. Przykłady można mnożyć bez końca. Czy będę mieszkał w dziadoskiej i obciachowej chałupie, która różni się znacznie od rezydencji sasiadów? Też nie. Będzie przytulnie, skromnie i tanio. Za zaoszczędzone na wykuszu i kolumnach przed pałacem pieniążki kupię sobie wygodne łóżko do sypialni i pikny narożnik do salonu, na którym będę sobie odpoczywał i pisał irytujące i "mundre" posty  :big grin: .   
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## artix1

> nie polecam tanich obiadów, na mieście w ogóle przygotowywanie posiłków dla gości często wiąże się z przedziwnymi rytuałami. Kiedyś pomagałem przy obieraniu ziemniaków, na koniec obierania do wielkiej wanny z wodą i ziemniakami (było ich tam sporo, liczone w setkach kg) panowie oddawali mocz, tak dla smaku. Obrzydliwe, od tej pory zastanawiam się nim kupię jedzenie na mieście.


*tchsoft* nie przy jedzeniuuu!  :big grin:

----------


## Dominik bfc

spora oszczędność to zastępowanie glazury tapetami z włókna szklanego i malowanie dobrymi farbami lateksowymi dla przykładu:

1m2 
           tapeta 5-8zł                                      
           robocizna 10zł                                  
           klej wiadro 15kg 120zł  zużycie na ok. 50m2                 
           farba  10L             200zł                też ok.50m2            
           akryl   tuba        14zł                       

          glazura 50zł
          robocizna 50z                
          klej worek 45zł  zużycie ok.5m2
          fuga    5kg  50zł
          silikon        25zł
robiąc tą technologią np.ściany w kotłowniach,garażach, pomieszczeniach gospodarczych, pralniach a nawet ciekawe aranżacje w łazienkach możemy oszczędzić trochę złotówek. W zamian dostajemy powierzchnię tanią, odporną na zawilgocenie, która jest na długie lata a jej kolorystykę możemy zmienić w każdym momencie co akurat w łazienkach daje możliwość np. po 5 latach zmiany wyglądu łazienki kosztem 200zł w przypadku kafli rzadko kogo stać na takie koszty.

-zamiast robić sień (koszt ścianki, otynkowania,po szpachlowania,farby, drzwi ) czyli ok 2500zł dołożyć tą kasę do ciepłych drzwi wejściowych za 5-6 tyś na pewno się coś znajdzie.
-drzwi wewnętrzne jak dla mnie 600-700zł z ościeżnicą regulowaną to max co mogę zapłacić- użytkuję więc na takie za 2000zł szt nawet się nie zapatruję.
- brak kominów to spore oszczędności -ognisko jak będę miał ochotę to nawet przy -20 mogę rozpalić sobie w ogródku   :smile:  i też będzie miło...

----------


## Waldek K

agagrusz, oczywiście masz rację - szukamy wygody. Tyle, że ona kosztuje, a temat wątku jest o szukaniu oszczędności i otym z czego możemy zrezygnować. Czasem zrezygnować z czegoś musimy, żeby wogóle skończyć. Jeśli mamy ograniczone możliwości finansowe, to tylko skrupulatnie planując i tnąc "luksusy" będziemy w stanie skończyć. W przeciwnym razie pozostaje ogłoszenie: "sprzedam dom 300 m2 do wykończenia"...

myst, nie twierdzę, że każdy musi znać wszystkie normy budowlane, żeby sobie naszkicować koncepcję domu. Sam ich nie znałem, ale w dobie internetu pewne informacje da się znaleźć. Ostatecznie i tak szkice weźmie projektant i zrobi z nich uczciwy projekt. Nie twierdzę też, że prace architektów są z gruntu "do bani". Właśnie dzięki zapoznaniu się z wieloma takimi projektami oraz szeregiem artykułów i postów na forach nabyłem pewną wiedzę, jak się dzisiaj projektuje domy. Więdzę wystarczającą, jak mniemam, aby wymyśleć własną koncepcję domu, tyle że zoptymalizowaną do moich potrzeb i możliwości. Poza tym każdy gdzieś mieszka i wie, czego mu potrzeba, co w aktualnym domu/mieszkaniu jest dobrze zlokalizowane, a co absolutnie, trzeba zmienić. Nie można też zapominać, że wszystko się zmienia. Dzieci się rodzą, dorastają, wyprowadzają, my też będziemy coraz starsi i czy za kilka, kilkanaście lat będziemy np. równie chętnie jak teraz biegali ileś razy dziennie po schodach? Czy architekci na pewno biorą takie rzeczy pod uwagę, skoro przytłaczająca większość gotowych projektów ma sypialnię i łazienkę na piętrze?

----------


## agagrusz

Ok, tylko jest jakaś granica oszczędzaniu na wygodzie. Bo żeby zacząć budować dom, nawet ten z najprostszą bryłą, dachem i optymalną, nieprzesadzoną powierzchnią, trzeba mieć na jego budowę pieniądze. Wg mnie nie ma sensu założenie "jakoś damy radę" - bo nie damy. Ktoś, kto buduje pierwszy raz absolutnie nie ma pojęcia o ogromie kosztów, jakie go czekają, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówkę.
Ale nie trzeba mieć płytek za 200 zł, kominek niekoniecznie musi kosztować 20 tys - przykładów oszczędności w różnych wątkach na forum jest milion. Chodzi mi o to, żeby nie przegiąć w drugą stronę, czegoś nie zrobić, bo można żyć bez  tego, a potem się wkurzać, że jednak się tych paru złotych nie dołożyło. W końcu większość z nas buduje domy raczej z myślą, że to na resztę życia i wydaje mi się, że o tym też trzeba myśleć

----------


## Xerses

> Budować tanio to wcale nie znaczy rezygnować z dobrej jakości materiałów.  Czy oszczędzanie mam zacząć od kupna niewymiarowych dziadoskich  bloczków fundamentowych, które są tańsze od dobrych o 50gr. za szt., czy mam sobie zafundować szary bk z jakiegoś marketu tańszy o 90gr. na sztuce itd. Sztuka negocjacji czyni cuda. Za jeden bloczek bk(ytong) wyceny od 7 - 9.90 za szt. w zeszłym roku. Ostatecznie 6.90 szt z transportem HDS. To samo z resztą materiałów. Nie muszę kupować w moim mieście, internet, telefon i do roboty. Na ocieplenie dostałem bardzo dobre ceny 40 kilometrów od budowy. Transport był gratis. Folie dachowe, budowlane, taśmy samoprzylepne - sprawdzony sklep internetowy. Przed każdym zakupem sprawdzam ceny w necie i dopiero jadę po zaopatrzenie. Wiem co mnie czeka i na ilę mogę się targować. Na jednej rolce 50m siatki zbrojeniowej do ocieplenia zaoszczędziłem 60 zł.(45 km od budowy, wieczorne zakupy) itd i tp. Dlaczego rezygnować z dobrego ocieplenia taniego domu? Zaoszczędzę 5 tys. teraz, póżniej wpakuję te pieniądze w ogrzewanie. Budując tanio i posiadając świadomość istnienia mostków cieplnych, zalecanej szczelności budynku (dokładność, nadzór nad pracami i nie "dziurawienie" niemiłosierne bryły budynku- folia paroszczelna na zakładkę, okna na piankę itd.) można sobie zbudować całkiem fajny domek z niskim zapotrzebowaniem na nasze pieniądze . Wykończeniówka,kuchnia na zamówienie za 14 tysiaków z 15 szafkami. Po co mi to, za 2500 też skompletuje sobie ładny skromny komplecik. Więcej szafek zainstaluję w garderobie, tam się bardziej przydadzą. Kibelek za tysiaka? Mojej kupie wszystko jedno gdzie wyląduje, baterie za "pincet"? Cztery lata korzystam z kranów za 70 zł.szt. Leci ładnie woda, nic nie przecieka, zawory kulowe działają. Super dechy na podłogi, gresy i ekstra płytki  z cudnymi dekorami w kibelku też sobie daruję. Przykłady można mnożyć bez końca. Czy będę mieszkał w dziadoskiej i obciachowej chałupie, która różni się znacznie od rezydencji sasiadów? Też nie. Będzie przytulnie, skromnie i tanio. Za zaoszczędzone na wykuszu i kolumnach przed pałacem pieniążki kupię sobie wygodne łóżko do sypialni i pikny narożnik do salonu, na którym będę sobie odpoczywał i pisał irytujące i "mundre" posty .   
>  Pozdrawiam


Nie zgodze się z Tobą w paru miejscach. Owszem przemyślane zakupy - to podstawa. Moja budowa mnie nauczyła że lokalne składy budowlane najczęściej - nawet jak się z nimi umawiasz że będa jedynym dostawcą - kroja potem człowieka niemiłośiernie. Allegro i wycena partii towaru (np zakup za 10 tysiaków) w róznych hurtowaniach na zasadzie konkursu jest najbardziej opłacalna. Ale też nie popadajmy w huraoptymizm. Bo wyjść trzeba z założenia że to hurtownik chce na Tobie zarobić a  nie zrobić Tobie dobrze  :smile:   :big grin:  i tak robią Wszyscy ! Nie ma wyjatków.

Po pierwsze bloczek Ytong - nie ma takich różnic - 7 do 9.9 zł za ten sam materiał - raczej kupisz gorszej jakości Ytonga za ta cene - mniej ciepłego i tyle. Ja sie kiedys wpieniłem na pierwszego dostawce jak dokupowałem Ytonga w innej hurtowni i mi policzyli złotówe taniej niz sprzed roku. Potem sie okazało że nie do końca on taki sam........  :smile: 
Po drugie siaka zbrojeniowa - przecietnie dobra siatka kosztuje conajmniej 2,2 - 2,45 zł za m2  (takiej która sie nie ciagnie, nie zrywa itd) skoro na rolce zaoszczędziłeś aż 60 zł (przy kwocie ) 110 zł - do 123 zł to 50% --> nie wiem gdzie daja takie rabaty i co Ty za siatke kupiłeś  :smile: 

Po trzecie Kuchnia za 14 tysiaków - to już wypas - moja kosztowała 8,5 k - i jest spora - ma te wszystkie domykacze i inne brednie jakie wymysliła moja żona. Za 2500zł kuchni bym nie kupił - bo to zakup jednorazówki - a na to mnie nie stać  :smile: 

Po czawarte kibelek za tysiaka - mówisz o samej muszli czy zestawie (geberit + muszla itd) - jak za zestaw to nie wygórowana cena. Ogólnie zgodze się że kupie to bez różnicy  :big grin: 

Po piate - krany za 70 zł - no to masz szczęście. Ja kupiłem 2 lata temu mojemu ojcu kran za 65 zł  do wanny - bo chciał tani. I powiem Ci tak. Owszem wode puszcza - ale wąż od prysznica był już wymieniany - tamten nie wytrzymał próby czasu, zawonotwane w kranie sitko (lub filtr zwał jak zwał) już zdażyło wylecieć i ogólnie wygląd tego jest w tej chwili średni..... 

I tu tez przykładów można mnożyć. Jest takie powiedzenie - tanie mieso psy jedzą . Ale tak zwane DiTo nie istnieje. Albo budujesz tanio albo dobrze. 
Kazdy buduje dom na jaki go stać. Trzeba szukac dobrych rzeczy w w dobrych cenach - ale nie ma różnic w cenie na poziomie 30% na ten sam materiał. (pomijając jakieś skrajności). Tanie rzeczy natomiast wczesniej czy później pokazą dlaczego były tanie. Jak z kiełbasą - kupisz grilową za 9 zł kg - i po grilowaniu zostanie z niej flak  :big grin:  --> ale wyglądala jak kiełbasa  :big tongue:

----------


## Xerses

> Ok, tylko jest jakaś granica oszczędzaniu na wygodzie. Bo żeby zacząć budować dom, nawet ten z najprostszą bryłą, dachem i optymalną, nieprzesadzoną powierzchnią, trzeba mieć na jego budowę pieniądze. Wg mnie nie ma sensu założenie "jakoś damy radę" - bo nie damy. Ktoś, kto buduje pierwszy raz absolutnie nie ma pojęcia o ogromie kosztów, jakie go czekają, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówkę.
> Ale nie trzeba mieć płytek za 200 zł, kominek niekoniecznie musi kosztować 20 tys - przykładów oszczędności w różnych wątkach na forum jest milion. Chodzi mi o to, żeby nie przegiąć w drugą stronę, czegoś nie zrobić, bo można żyć bez  tego, a potem się wkurzać, że jednak się tych paru złotych nie dołożyło. W końcu większość z nas buduje domy raczej z myślą, że to na resztę życia i wydaje mi się, że o tym też trzeba myśleć


Dokładnie - czasami pozorna oszczędność będzie w tym wymarzonym domu uprzykrzac życie. Wszystko trzeba dobrze przemyśleć. 

Co do ogromu kosztów - tu masz świeta racje. Czytam watek o domach do 200k - oczywiście jestem tam tym który zazwyczaj neguje  :smile:  - nie mniej jednak wielu ludzi podchodzi do budowy "kalkulując" - o ile tak to można nazwać- dom nie zdając sobie sprawy ze skali przedsięwzięcia. Mam pojecie o tym wszystkim a i tak rozjechałem się z kosztorysem.  Bo sa rzeczy których ludzie nie licza a kupic muszą  - i nie chodzi tu o płytki  za 200 zł  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Dokładnie - czasami pozorna oszczędność będzie w tym wymarzonym domu uprzykrzac życie. Wszystko trzeba dobrze przemyśleć.


dlatego wolę dom 100m2 za 250 tys niż 180 m2 za również 250 tys.

wolę jedną mała łazienkę z armaturą hansgrohe niz dwie duże z kranami po 50 zł
wolę mały dom z ytonga niż duży z pustaków
wolę dwuspadowy daszek z dachówki ceramicznej niż wielospadowy z blachodachówki
wolę mieć trzy małe pokoje i zrobic w nich podłogę z jatoby, niż mieć 5 wielkich pokoi z panelami na podłodze.
wolę bluszcz na elewacji niż styropianowe bonie.
to akurat moje wybory.
a najbardziej to wolałabym mieć duuuzo pieniędzy i nie przejmowac sie oszczędnościami.

----------


## DEZET

> ...
> 
> -zamiast robić sień (koszt ścianki, otynkowania,po szpachlowania,farby, drzwi ) czyli ok 2500zł dołożyć tą kasę do ciepłych drzwi wejściowych za 5-6 tyś na pewno się coś znajdzie.
> -drzwi wewnętrzne jak dla mnie 600-700zł z ościeżnicą regulowaną to max co mogę zapłacić- użytkuję więc na takie za 2000zł szt nawet się nie zapatruję.
> - brak kominów to spore oszczędności -ognisko jak będę miał ochotę to nawet przy -20 mogę rozpalić sobie w ogródku   i też będzie miło...



Nie zgodzę się w kwestii nie robienia wiatrołapu(sieni). Co mi po super ciepłych drzwiach, skoro ich otwarcie wpakuje mi zimne powietrze do prawie całego domu, w którym chcę mieć komfort cieplny, a nie przeciągi. Poza tym chyba jest to pomieszczenie wymagane- niech ktoś podpowie.

Drzwi wewnętrzne- jak najbardziej wystarczą takie pieniądze.

Komin to nie tylko kominek, to również wentylacja. Tu nie pomoże otwieranie okien- musi być. A skoro bez komina, to wentylacja mechaniczna lub rekuperator, co już zwiększa koszt.

----------


## Liwko

> Nie zgodzę się w kwestii nie robienia wiatrołapu(sieni). Co mi po super ciepłych drzwiach, skoro ich otwarcie wpakuje mi zimne powietrze do prawie całego domu, w którym chcę mieć komfort cieplny, a nie przeciągi. Poza tym chyba jest to pomieszczenie wymagane- niech ktoś podpowie.


Nie mam wiatrołapu i nie mam jakichś super ciepłych drzwi, na szczęście mam PC i jest tanio. Ale nie o tym.
Zimą gdy na dłużej otwarte są drzwi to rzeczywiście szybko idzie wyczuć chłód w części domu. Ale! Dzieje się to bardzo rzadko, dosłownie kilka razy do roku. Po zamknięciu drzwi temperatura szybko wraca do normalnej bo nie idzie wychłodzić murowanego domu w kilka minut. A szczerze mówiąc to przez kilka minut te drzwi nigdy nie są otwarte, nawet latem.
Mój dom nie ma wiatrołapu i się do tego przyzwyczailiśmy, nie narzekamy z tego powodu.

----------


## Pawel78

Czy można wybudować dom za 300-200tyś? Można. Czy można zaoszczędzić? Można tylko po co! Zmiana materiału może powodować oszczędności na zakupie ale nie podczas użytkowania. Rezygnacja z kominów przynosi zysk chwilowy, bo wentylacja mechaniczna to koszt energii elektrycznej oraz koszty czyszczenia instalacji i wymiana filtrów więc koszty eksploatacyjne są większe. Można przykładów mnożyć.

----------


## Xerses

> Nie mam wiatrołapu i nie mam jakichś super ciepłych drzwi, na szczęście mam PC i jest tanio. Ale nie o tym.
> Zimą gdy na dłużej otwarte są drzwi to rzeczywiście szybko idzie wyczuć chłód w części domu. Ale! Dzieje się to bardzo rzadko, dosłownie kilka razy do roku. Po zamknięciu drzwi temperatura szybko wraca do normalnej bo nie idzie wychłodzić murowanego domu w kilka minut. A szczerze mówiąc to przez kilka minut te drzwi nigdy nie są otwarte, nawet latem.
> Mój dom nie ma wiatrołapu i się do tego przyzwyczailiśmy, nie narzekamy z tego powodu.


Jak odłoże grosza to kupie taka pompe i sprawdze , czy tak tanio........  :smile:   ja wiatrołap mam i jestem z tego zadowolony. Po pierwsze ze względów pisanych przez DEZETA, po drugie mam tam szafe a w niej wszystkie graty, kurtki buty itp - i to jest fajne.

----------


## Xerses

> a najbardziej to wolałabym mieć duuuzo pieniędzy i nie przejmowac sie oszczędnościami.


Kto by nie chciał  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Czy można wybudować dom za 300-200tyś? Można. Czy można zaoszczędzić? Można tylko po co! Zmiana materiału może powodować oszczędności na zakupie ale nie podczas użytkowania. Rezygnacja z kominów przynosi zysk chwilowy, bo wentylacja mechaniczna to koszt energii elektrycznej oraz koszty czyszczenia instalacji i wymiana filtrów więc koszty eksploatacyjne są większe. Można przykładów mnożyć.


Co za bzdury! Rekuperator jest po to by tą energię odzyskiwać! Za prąd do reku przez cały rok płacę około 150zł. Jak myślisz, czy czasem nie zaoszczędzę tych pieniędzy w sezonie grzewczym?
Czyszczenie kanałów? Kolejna bzdura! Nie zamierzam tego robić do końca życia a kanały nawiewne będą co najwyżej lekko zakurzone. Robiłem i pokazywałem zdjęcia tu na forum test białej chusteczki po trzech latach od zamieszkania. Przetarłem chusteczką higieniczną wnętrze kanału nawiewnego i na chusteczce nie było śladu. Po prost, to co przeleci przez filtr (a niewiele przeleci) wpada do domu. Przy grawitacyjnej wpada wszystko.
Kanały wywiewne mnie nie obchodzą. W przeciwieństwie do grawitacyjnej u mnie nie ma nigdy cofek.
Koszta filtrów? http://allegro.pl/owata-80g-m2-szer-...049092537.html 1m2 wystarcza mi na rok!  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Jak odłoże grosza to kupie taka pompe i sprawdze , czy tak tanio........   ja wiatrołap mam i jestem z tego zadowolony. Po pierwsze ze względów pisanych przez DEZETA, po drugie mam tam szafe a w niej wszystkie graty, kurtki buty itp - i to jest fajne.


To zależy od projektu. My mamy dosłownie obok przejście do pomieszczenia gospodarczego i tam garderobę. Czyli można i tak i tak  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Co za bzdury! Rekuperator jest po to by tą energię odzyskiwać! Za prąd do reku przez cały rok płacę około 150zł. Jak myślisz, czy czasem nie zaoszczędzę tych pieniędzy w sezonie grzewczym?


Myślę że WM to bardziej jeśli chodzi o jej ponoć zalety wymiany powietrza (nie mam więc nie zbadałem), natomiast jeśli chodzi o koszty..... uwzględniając jej cene - myślę że tu akurat oszczędności nie poczynisz dużych  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Myślę że WM to bardziej jeśli chodzi o jej ponoć zalety wymiany powietrza (nie mam więc nie zbadałem), natomiast jeśli chodzi o koszty..... uwzględniając jej cene - myślę że tu akurat oszczędności nie poczynisz dużych


Śmiem twierdzić, że wentylacja mechaniczna jest wręcz tańsza od grawitacyjnej, natomiast jej cenę podnosi sam rekuperator. 
Rzeczywiście, przy ogrzewaniu PC wychodzę rocznie niemal na zero. To co zaoszczędzę na ogrzewaniu to stracę na prądzie do reku. Przy grzaniu gazem, prądem czy olejem będzie tylko lepiej. Ale! WM z rekuperatorem to komfort ciągle dostarczanego świeżego powietrza. Niemal przez 40 lat miałem do czynienia z wentylacjami grawitacyjnymi w różnych domach i mieszkaniach. Teraz wiem co traciłem.
Mam w domu kilka ciekawych rozwiązań, z których jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni (PC, podłogówka w całym domu, stacja uzdatniania wody), ale to właśnie WM z rekuperatorem plasuje się na pierwszym miejscu.

----------


## tomraider

> Śmiem twierdzić, że wentylacja mechaniczna jest wręcz tańsza od grawitacyjnej, natomiast jej cenę podnosi sam rekuperator.


Witam.
Śmiem twierdzić że odpływacie od tematu : Czy da się zbudować tanio i dobrze? Lista oszczędności . Przecież zaczynacie pisać jak wybudować  dom komfortowy o tanich kosztach ekspoatacji.  Tanio oznacza : za mało pieniędzy, dobrze oznacza : prawidłowo ze sztuką budowlaną i nieodgadnionym milionem innych osobistych oczekiwań o których nie warto pisać bo każdy ma inne. Oszczędności to : wybór, świadoma kalkulowana rezygnacja z np.marki, jakości , trwałości , i innych miliona cech produktów czy usług na rzecz innych tańszych ,których wybór dyktuje mam rozsądek, wiedza, intuicja.  Oszczędzanie nie musi oznaczać skąpstwa ,można oszczędnie i dobrze. I właśnie o to chodzi.
Mając mało pieniędzy trzeba budować mały dom z prostym dachem własnymi rękoma i za gotówkę. Dobrze przy takim podejściu , przygotować dom ( instalacje , przepusty itp) pod zaintalowanie w póżniejszym czasie urządzeń i instalacji zwiększających komfort (klima,reku,odkurzacz centralny)  czy energooszczędność( PC,solary,GWC)
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Liwko

Masz rację. Dlatego niestety ale trzeba posiąść trochę wiedzy jeszcze przed kupieniem projektu a nawet działki. Im więcej będziemy wiedzieli na temat naszego przyszłego domu, tym łatwiej poszukać nam będzie oszczędności nie budząc się z przysłowiową ręką w nocniku.
Czytać, czytać, czytać... i pytać  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

No to wracając na właściwe tory:
Aby było tanio: 
1. Duży wkład własny pracy. W zależności od umiejętności (a nie tego co nam się wydaje że umiemy lub co widzieliśmy jak ktoś robi i nam się wydaje że damy rade). 
2. Determinacja w poszukiwaniu dostawców i negocjowaniu cen. Nie zawsze lokalny skład budowlany jest najlepszy - nawet jak się umówimy że obsłuży nam całą budowę. Praktyka pokazuje że można na tym stracić. Szukanie materiałów na necie (allegro itp) , konkurs ofert dla kilku - kilkunastu hurtowni. 
3. Negocjacje cenowe z wykonawcami - nie zawsze generalny wykonawca jest najlepszy. Warto pytać drążyć cenę - bez tego nikt sam nie obniży
4. Zaangażowanie na placu budowy.
5. Przygotowanie kosztorysu i planu budowy. Co ważne respektowanie tego planu. Dokładne planowanie wydatków.
6. Dużo czytać, fora ,gazety, opinie osób które już wybudowały - 
7. Najważniejsze. Odpowiedni dobór projektu. Dom na który mnie stać a nie który mi sie marzy. Prosta bryła, bez zbędnych elementów. 

Aby było dobrze:
1. Dobrej jakości materiały - nie te z górnej półki ale również nie te najtańsze. Trzeba mieć świadomość że jesli wybudujemy dom z pustaka - zapłacimy później wyższe rachunki za ogrzewanie. Jeśli damy mało styropianu - to samo. Oczywiście gdzieś jest granica zysku do poniesionych kosztów. Każdy to ustali sobie indywidualnie
2. Odpowiedni dobór wykonawcy - generalnie z polecenia. To że zobaczymy budowe naocznie nic ie da. Ja widziałem tynki swojego tynkarza - wydawało sie wszystko ok - ale nie mierzyłem ich - potem u mnie niestety były problemy. Tym samym  pilnowanie ekip budowlanych. Dopytywanie o każdy szczegół. Kreuje się tym samym świadomość w u panów w budowlance - że być może fuszerka nie przejdzie.   
3. Spory wydatek to tzw wykończeniówka. Tutaj jest szeroki wachlarza i największe koszty. Od jakości materiałów zastosowanych wyjdzie nam dodatkowy koszt lub oszczędność. Niestety kosztem jakości.

----------


## tomraider

> No to wracając na właściwe tory:
> 
> 5. Przygotowanie kosztorysu i planu budowy. Co ważne respektowanie tego planu. Dokładne planowanie wydatków.


Witam.
Jak najbardziej się zgadzam , ALE sam jakbym zrobił rzetelny kosztorys i znał zbliżony koszt budowy to W OGÓLE bym chyba nie zaczął. Wiesz , na początku miałem ułańską fantazję.... :wink:   działkę i 100KPL , pod koniec sprzedam mieszkanie. Nie mam ciśnienia ,poza własną ambicją by gonić z budową , u mnie budowa musi być przyjemnością, powodem do radości i dumy a nie zadaniem do wykonania. NIE POLECAM takiego podejścia ALE U MNIE  to  DZIAŁA   :wink: .

----------


## DEZET

> Śmiem twierdzić, że wentylacja mechaniczna jest wręcz tańsza od grawitacyjnej, natomiast jej cenę podnosi sam rekuperator.


A tego to nie kumam, skoro WG buduję raz, a do WM trzeba stale kasę dokładać na prąd.

Ale wracajmy do zasadniczego tematu  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> A tego to nie kumam, skoro WG buduję raz, a do WM trzeba stale kasę dokładać na prąd.


Bez rekuperatora to masz rację, będzie komfort ale i ciągłe straty. Dlatego ktoś mądry do WM dołożył wymiennik i tak powstał rekuperator  :wink:

----------


## artix1

> Nie zgodze się z Tobą w paru miejscach.
> Po pierwsze bloczek Ytong - nie ma takich różnic - 7 do 9.9 zł za ten sam materiał - raczej kupisz gorszej jakości Ytonga za ta cene - mniej ciepłego i tyle. Ja sie kiedys wpieniłem na pierwszego dostawce jak dokupowałem Ytonga w innej hurtowni i mi policzyli złotówe taniej niz sprzed roku. Potem sie okazało że nie do końca on taki sam........ 
> Po drugie siaka zbrojeniowa - przecietnie dobra siatka kosztuje conajmniej 2,2 - 2,45 zł za m2  (takiej która sie nie ciagnie, nie zrywa itd) skoro na rolce zaoszczędziłeś aż 60 zł (przy kwocie ) 110 zł - do 123 zł to 50% --> nie wiem gdzie daja takie rabaty i co Ty za siatke kupiłeś


Mówię jak na spowiedzi! :big grin: . Wyceny bloczka Ytong 600 PW(wyceny na konkretny symbol bloczka)- Inowrocław, ceny z transportem. Nie wymienię nazw hurtowni żeby nie robić  reklamy i antyreklamy. Siatka zbrojeniowa w moim miescie 2.50zł/m2 za zwyką cienką, białą. Żółta,sztywna i mocna 3.60m2. Podobny zestaw Casto. Bydgoszcz 1.90 zwykła, żółta, mocna 2.49.Faktycznie wychodzi 55 zł różnicy, Sorry za 5 zet . Drogie to moje cudne miasto cholera. Wiaderko10l impregnatu Sandolin u mnie 193zł! w Casto to samo koło 130. Różnica potężna . Krany kupiłem w jakiejś super promocji, pomijając fakt, że nie są z najwyższej półki. To sitko, o którym piszesz czyli perlator też padł śmiercią naturalną, został zapchany kamieniem. Wymieniłem na nowe i po sprawie. Po kilku latach  baterie jak nowe. Kibelek wolnostojący 320zł w moim obecnym mieszkaniu, rozmawiałem z moją kupą, powiedziała mi, że nie koniecznie musi być Geberit  :yes: . Sorry :big grin: . W nowej chałupie pewnie się pokuszę o zabudowany o ilę uda mi się zrobić mocną konstrukcję w ściance gk. W swojej kuchni mamy mebelki za 1500zł po7 latach użytkowania " like new" . Nie są jednorazowe i w brew pozorom nie obciachowe  :no: . Co do tych różnic to chyba  miałem szczęście otrzeć się właśnie o te skrajności. Sczęka opada.  Nie szukam super oszczędności na materiałach budowlanych kosztem ich jakości. To się wcześniej czy później zemści. Zaoszczędzę natomiast na wykończeniówce, promocje, wyprzedaże "oddam w dobre ręce za darmo"  :wink: .  Za mozaikę do kuchni zapłaciłem 5zł /m2. Do wglądu w dzienniku.  Masz rację odnośnie zaopatrzenia w jednej hurtowni, dasz palec to chcą całą rękę . Ja kupowałem w trzech + zakupy w necie.  Tą kiełbaskę za 9 zet miałem okazję oglądać w akcji, najpierw się spociła, później spęczniała, następnie po niewielkiej detonacji wyglądała jak kokon z "Obcego". Mniam :big grin: .

----------


## twaro

Na materiałach nie można zbytnio oszczędzać. Oczywiście nie mówie żeby kupować najlepsze. Trzeba znależć złoty środek.

Niestety, żeby wybudować taniej, trzeba poświęcić mnóstwo czasu i energii. Poznanie technologii, wybór, poszukiwania, negocjacje-  to żmudna droga.

Prawdziwe oszczędności pojawiają się w przypadku kiedy sami możemy (potrafimy. mamy czas) wykonać różne prace.

Tu oburzą się budowlańcy...  bo tym sposobem mają mniej pracy.

Ale wiadomo:  ludzie budują sami z prostego powodu.

Nie dlatego że są pasjonatami, tylko z braku pieniędzy.


Ja na swojej budowie wykonałem 50% prac (z wiadomych względów).

Pozdrawiam budujących.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

*1. Rezygnacja z murów.* Mury jako konstrukcja są drogie, jako izolacja słabe, a jako element bezwładości termicznej - lepiej użyć ich wewnątrz lub zastosować GWC.
*2. Rezygnacja z mody.* Moda rozumiana jako to co jest przedmiotem pożądania większości, jest z natury nietrwała. Nie jest tajemnicą, że ubranie ciepłe, praktyczne ii modne jest kilka razy droższe niż jeszcze cieplejsze - niemodne. Rezygnacja z mody w budownictwie jest kwestią niezwykle trudną wewnętrznie i w praktyce dotyczy rozwiązań przemysłowych. Moda jest składnikiem stanowiącym blisko 50% kosztów domu. Mur, wykusze, wielospadowy dach, ceramika, balkony, el. wykończenia, ogrodzenie, ogród... to 85% mody a 15% funkcji. Uniwersalna moda to modernizm - ten w czystej formie nie starzeje się w ogóle. 
*3. Rezygnacja z "tradycji".* Domy, które uważamy za tradycyjne mają zananą nam formę nie dlatego, że tak było ładnie, a dlatego, że wynikała ona z dostępnych  w dawnym okresie umiejętności i materiałów. Domek z nieizolowaną dachówką i strychem na planie prostokątów był po prostu ekonomicznie uzasadniony. Dziś w strychu ładujemy pokoje a czerwony, połamany (wielospadowy) dach ma symbolizować tradycję. Choć "tradycja" ta ma raptem 20 lat.
*4. Rezygnacja z inwestycji "na lata".* Niektóre rozwiązanie są drogie a ich podstawą ma być długookresowy okres zwrotu. Sprytnie pomija się przy tym fakt postępu technicznego, który to niemal każdy element czyni przestarzałym. Nie wart zakładać okresu zwrotu dłuższego niż 7 lat dla rozwiązań automatyki a 10 dla rozwiązań stricte budowlanych. nawet jak wytrzymają będą przestarzale i nieekonomiczne.

----------


## tomraider

> *4. Rezygnacja z inwestycji "na lata".* Niektóre rozwiązanie są drogie a ich podstawą ma być długookresowy okres zwrotu......Nie warto zakładać okresu zwrotu dłuższego niż 7 lat ......... nawet jak wytrzymają będą przestarzale i nieekonomiczne.


Witam.
Budowa domu kosztuje  i jeśli go nie sprzedamy z zyskiem (w stosunku do nakładów) nigdy się nie zwróci i nielogiczne jest zakładanie jakiegokolwiek czasu zwrotu. Szybciej sami się zestarzejemy ,ze wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami,  niż nasze domy. Ekonomiczność i energooszczędność w  bliskim czasie osiągnie swój kres możliwości i nie bynajmniej z powodu wyczerpania nowych technologii, te będą zawsze się pojawiać, Ale z powodu ludzi i ludzkich ograniczeń typowo fizjologicznych. Tak jak nie można zrobić mniejszych klawiszy klawiatury bo za duże paluchy  nic nie napiszą , tak ,po przekroczeniu pewnej granicy, w super wyizolowanym domu nie da się żyć bo sztucznie utrzymywany komfort klimatyczny na dłuższą metę będzie nie do zniesienia.

----------


## kitesurf

Za komfort klimatyczny odpowiada jak sądzę wentylacja mechaniczna - dlatego twierdzę, że koszty WM są stałe. Dla mnie WM to komfort - oddychanie świeżym powietrzem...etc.

----------


## BCS

Tanio ...wolę słowo oszczędnie, nierozrzutnie, często na budowach widzę technologie, które nijak się maja do reszty inwestycji, czy łatwość zmian decyzji, bo majster tak powiedział. Inna sprawa to  odbiory i poprawki , proponuję aby do odbioru wykonanego etapu prac, obok właściciela stawał następny wykonawca i to on wykazał słuszność uwag do prac poprzednika, co należy poprawić przed rozliczeniem, jak przyjmie pracę z błędami, poprawki wykonuje gratis, a nie narzeka i za wszystko życzy dopłaty.

A na poziomie kraju, można stworzyć okosztorysowanie ze 100 projektów mniejszych domów, których wykonywanie zgodnie z projektem i po kolei, bez zmian w kosztorysie/projekcie, gwarantowałoby nie naciąganie inwestorów na niedomówienia w rozliczeniu prac, a poszczególne etapy prac rozliczane byłyby nie, kto za ile z metra, tylko całe pozycje zgodnie z z zapisami ogólnopolskiego kosztorysu.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tomrider - wszystko kosztuje i dom nie jest wyjątkiem. Zwrot podwyższonych nakładów to w moim rozumieniu nie zysk ze sprzedaży (ponieważ w Polsce NIKT nie zakłada sprzedaży własnego domu) a różnica pomiędzy kosztami eksploatacyjnymi związanymi z rozwiązaniem tańszym w stosunku do droższego. I o tym mówię, że zakładanie perspektywy dłuższej niż kilka lat jest bezzasadne.
*Rozwój technologiczny się nie skończy.* i gdy nawet granicę funkcjonalności osiągają parametry fizyczne, postęp dotyczy możliwości tańszej produkcji. 15 cm dzisiejszego, taniego jak barszcz styropianu, ma parametry termiczne jak 200 cm tradycyjnego muru z cegły. A poliuretan jest 2-krotnie cieplejszy... Ograniczeniem jest tylko nasza wyobraźnia.
Epoka technologicznego boomu jest dopiero przed nami i związana będzie z porzuceniem tradycji a akceptacją konstruktywizmu i minimalizmu. W skutek postępu każdy przedmiot - długopis, krzesło, samochód... okazuje się kilkukrotnie tańszy niż pierwotnie. Ten etap w "budownictwie" (takie słowo będzie nieadekwatne) dopiero nastąpi.

----------


## tomraider

> Ograniczeniem jest tylko nasza wyobraźnia.
> Epoka technologicznego boomu jest dopiero przed nami i związana będzie z porzuceniem tradycji a akceptacją konstruktywizmu i minimalizmu.


witaj.
Akurat mam inne zdanie na ten temat. Ograniczeniem jesteśmy my sami ludzie z naszą ergonomią i fizjologią ,z naszym stylem życia i wszelkimi zmianami socjologicznymi jakie nadchodzą nieubłaganie.  Przed nami epoka starzejących i zuborzałych społeczeństw , coraz mniej licznych pracujących ludzi w wieku produkcyjnym, być może juz na naszych oczach swiat zwolni bo najważniejszym konsumentem stanie się 60 latek . A to wszystko zmieni.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że przegrodą nie będzie już 200cm muru, ani 15 cm styropianu, ani nawet 8cm poliuretanu, ale np. 3 cm taniego tworzywa o tej samej izolacyjności, niższej cenie, zadowalającej twardości i sprężystości, pozwalającej na stosowanie ugiętych form nie wymagających stelaża. 
To ciekawe, jak wiele lat musiało minąć, by człowiek odkrył, że namiot nie musi być trójkątny i może rozkładać się sam - chyba jednak ograniczały go przyzwyczajenia

----------


## BCS

> ....
>  nawet 8cm poliuretanu, ale np. 3 cm taniego tworzywa o tej samej izolacyjności, niższej cenie, zadowalającej twardości i sprężystości, pozwalającej na stosowanie ugiętych form....
> .... - chyba jednak ograniczały go przyzwyczajenia


Fajne  i pewnie już wymyślone, czeka na wdrożenie, ale po co się spieszyć (koncerny), jak nieźle się zarabia jeszcze na starym styropianie.

----------


## tomraider

> Co nie zmienia faktu, że przegrodą nie będzie już 200cm muru, ani 15 cm styropianu, ani nawet 8cm poliuretanu, ale np. 3 cm taniego tworzywa o tej samej izolacyjności, niższej cenie, zadowalającej twardości i sprężystości, pozwalającej na stosowanie ugiętych form nie wymagających stelaża.


Witaj.
Oczywiście możesz mieć rację że tak mogą być budowane nowe domy. Ja twierdzę że technologia podąży za pieniądzem konsumenta  a tym konsumentem z najgrubszym portfelem będzie 60 latek. Liczba takich konsumentów nie będzie rosnąć a wręcz maleć istniejące zasoby domów i  mieszkań będą tylko modernizowane i konserwowane, budownictwo przestanie się rozwijać tak dynamicznie jakby mogło. Wymyślanie coraz nowszych i tańszych technologii też powoli traci sens bo żeby coś wyprodukować tanio to trzeba zrobić to w Chinach z powodu PODATKÓW  . O cenie już nie decyduje koszt jego wytworzenia ale podatki.

----------


## Dominik bfc

wracając szybko do tematu kosztów poniesionych na prąd za użytkowanie rekuperatora a w zamian nie budowania komina trzeba wspomnieć że mając kredyt trzeba robić obowiązkowe przeglądy kominiarskie czyli koszt ok 100-150zł. Arabską matematyką za koszt komina mam rekuperator za kominiarza mam prąd na cały rok. A nawet jeżeli nie ma kasy na początku na rekuperator można w instalację wpiąć jakiś wentylator który też będzie działał jak WG lekko zmechanizowana. Ale mnie akurat nikt nie przekona już do wentylacji grawitacyjnej tak samo jak do sienia  :smile: 
Z innych oszczędności to na pewno sporo można na ogrodzeniu oj sporo...

----------


## ENDO

> Czy jest tanio? SSZ (okna, dach, ocieplenie ścian, projekt, uzgodnienia, ) to 105kPLN a ze względu na zakup praktycznie już wszystkich materiałów do końca i uzgodnienia cen za pozostałe usługi, planuję wprowadzić się po wydaniu 265kPLN (z zabudowanymi meblami, kuchnią, łazienką itp.); 140m2 całkowicie użytkowej powierzchni. Są to koszty samego budynku bez działki, uzbrojenia, ogrodzenia, ogrodu, podwórka itp.


Imponujący wynik finansowy  :cool:  Oczywiście diabeł tkwi w szczegółach, ale patrząc na dane techniczne domu wygląda na to, że Twój post jest dobrą odpowiedzią na pytanie w temacie - TAK, można tanio i dobrze  :cool:  

ps. tak z ciekawości, ile płaciłeś za pianę poliuretanową - natrysk czy płyty?

ENDO

----------


## Xerses

> Imponujący wynik finansowy  Oczywiście diabeł tkwi w szczegółach, ale patrząc na dane techniczne domu wygląda na to, że Twój post jest dobrą odpowiedzią na pytanie w temacie - TAK, można tanio i dobrze  
> 
> ps. tak z ciekawości, ile płaciłeś za pianę poliuretanową - natrysk czy płyty?
> 
> ENDO


Heheh i opierasz to na jednym wpisie  :smile:  A tak na poważnie. Cieszy mnie fakt że koledze się udało - czy jednak dobrze to raczej - aby było wiarygodne - powinien ocenić ktoś z zewnątrz. W przeciwnym wypadku to takie troche naginane. Bo kto się przyzna że coś nie gra........ mało takich wykonawców inwestorów etc.   :big grin:  A wielu tu na Muratorze było krzykaczy co to za 170 k budowali domy pasywne  :big tongue:

----------


## ENDO

*kszhu* a czy ten domek stawiasz w Australii ??  :big grin:

----------


## cyprinus

Nie osiągnąłem takich oszczędności, jak co poniektórzy, ale buduję oszczędnie i porządnie. Moim zdaniem ważne jest przygotowanie się merytoryczne do każdego kolejnego kroku. Jeśli podejmujemy decyzje, róbmy to świadomie, a nie za podszeptem "fachofców" lub sprzedawców. Łatwiej wtedy zrezygnować z czegoś, co wydawało się nieodzowne, a jest po prostu nieproporcjonalnie drogie lub amortyzuje się zbyt długo.
A poza tym:
prosty projekt na miarę
negocjacje
ekipy z polecenia
osobisty nadzór..

----------


## Liwko

Tanio, Szybko, Dobrze. Można wybrać tylko dwa.
Tanio i szybko-nie będzie dobrze
Tanio i dobrze-nie będzie szybko
Szybko i dobrze- nie będzie tanio

Coś w tym jest  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

Według mnie oszczędności należy rozpocząć od początku: 
Projekt:
Czy warto kupić typowy, poddać adaptacji aby okazało się, że i tak jest coś nie tak, tyle, że jest za późno? Może warto poświęcić nawet kilka lat aby dokładnie ocenić nasze potrzeby i wykonać dobry projekt indywidualny.
Działka:
Czy warto kupić dużą czy małą (koszt zagospodarowania, ogrodzenia, itp), czy w mieście blisko pracy czy zdala od miasta czy miejsca pracy ale za to tańszą (czy dużo tańszą) - co z kosztami dojazdów do pracy, szkoły, sklepów, opieki zdrowotnej, itp. Czy potrzebny nam będzie jeden samochód, a może 2? Czy wystarczy tanie auto rodzinne czy może terenowe najlepiej z napędem na 4 koła. To duży wydatek.
Wykonanie domu:
Jak wyżej Szanowni Państwo wskazali, jest wiele miejsc gdzie można zaoszczedzić pieniądze. Chociażby budowanie własnoręcznie. Ja dodam od siebie zainwestowanie w wentylację mechaniczną zamiast grawitacyjnej. O zaletach i oszczędnościach wiele można poczytać również na tym forum.

----------


## ENDO

> Działka:
> Czy warto kupić dużą czy małą (koszt zagospodarowania, ogrodzenia, itp), czy w mieście blisko pracy czy zdala od miasta czy miejsca pracy ale za to tańszą (czy dużo tańszą)


Dobry punkt. W dużych aglomeracjach działka może kosztować tyle co wybudowanie domu. Decyzja o oddaleniu się od miasta może wygenerować kilku dziesięciotysięczne oszczędności. To samo w przypadku zmniejszenia działki. Mimo kryzysu niektórzy w Krakowie nadal krzyczą po 50 000 za ar  :jaw drop:

----------


## Liwko

> Mimo kryzysu niektórzy w Krakowie nadal krzyczą po 50 000 za ar


Ropę tam macie?

----------


## ENDO

> Ropę tam macie?


O ropie nic nie wiem, ale dziurawe gumowce, rowerek i wesoły uśmiech właściciela parceli był  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> O ropie nic nie wiem, ale dziurawe gumowce, rowerek i wesoły uśmiech właściciela parceli był


Może łupek.

----------


## fenix2

> Co nie zmienia faktu, że przegrodą nie będzie już 200cm muru, ani 15 cm styropianu, ani nawet 8cm poliuretanu, ale np. 3 cm taniego tworzywa o tej samej izolacyjności, niższej cenie, zadowalającej twardości i sprężystości, pozwalającej na stosowanie ugiętych form nie wymagających stelaża. 
> To ciekawe, jak wiele lat musiało minąć, by człowiek odkrył, że namiot nie musi być trójkątny i może rozkładać się sam - chyba jednak ograniczały go przyzwyczajenia


Tak tylko w pewnym monecie dojdziemy do takiej wartości U że nie będzie sensu schodzić niżej bo większe straty będą np. w momencie otwarcia drzwi. Oczywiście zawsze postęp będzie szedł w kierunku jak wyprodukować coś taniej nie koniecznie lepiej.





> Jako, że temat brzmi "tanio i dobrze" to kilka słów o tym jak to u mnie jest.
> .... tania instalacja CO itd.)....
> 
> .


Jak się robi tanią instalację CO, chętnie się dowiem, bo w tym roku myślę robić?

Tu na forum to się trafiają tacy fachowcy od oszczędzania. Ale jak zapytasz o coś to blachówka nie bo to imitacja, okna minimum U=0.6 i obowiązkowo ciepły montaż, WM z reku obowiązkowo bo inaczej nie da się żyć, na ściany i podłogi 20cm styro, i tak do każdej rzeczy dokładając tysiąc czy 2 robi się na koniec niezła sumka.




> nie polecam tanich obiadów, na mieście w ogóle  przygotowywanie posiłków dla gości często wiąże się z przedziwnymi  rytuałami. Kiedyś pomagałem przy obieraniu ziemniaków, na koniec  obierania do wielkiej wanny z wodą i ziemniakami (było ich tam sporo,  liczone w setkach kg) panowie oddawali mocz, tak dla smaku. Obrzydliwe,  od tej pory zastanawiam się nim kupię jedzenie na mieście.


NIestety to nie tyczy się tylko obiadów na mieście, ale każdej przetworzonej żywności. Sól drogowa zamiast spożywczej, konina zamiast wołowiny i setki innych przykładów.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> T
> 
> 
> Jak się robi tanią instalację CO, chętnie się dowiem, bo w tym roku myślę robić?
> 
> .


*Najważniejsze! Przed jakąkolwiek rozmową ze "znawcą" przypomnieć sobie I zasadę termodynamiki (zachowania energii).* 
Nie ma bardzie lub mniej sprawnych grzejników, są tylko różne moce (pobierana = oddawana) - wybierać najtańsze. 
Sprawność piecy istnieje (różnice oddawane są kotłowni lub kominem) przy czym ceny sprzętu różnią się kilkaset % a sprawności do 10% (wybierać tanie). 
Objętość wody nie wpływa na zużycie energii!
Rury w ścianach nie "gubią" ciepła bo budenek jest izolowany. Nie można unicestwić energii, można ją tylko przekazać.
W mojej ocenie optymalne rozwiązanie to stereo - gaz+piec na drewno w jednej instalacji. Piec gazowy pilnuje temp. dzięki sterownikom a do drzewnego wrzucamy kiedy nam się chce, obniżając cenę nośnika. Oszczędności są, ale to z 1-2 tys zł/rok więc trzeba pomyśleć, czy się chce przy tym polatać. W każdym razie kominek bym odpuścił, a jak chodzi o fun, to tylko otwarty.
Z alternatyw warto rozważyć tanią klimę split. Taka, co grzeje działa na zasadzie pompy ciepła, czyli 1/3 kosztu prądu a jednostka to 800zł za 2,5kW ogrzewania.

----------


## DEZET

Maćku- tania klima też wymaga fachowego podłączenia i napełnienia odpowiednim czynnikiem. Tego nie sprzedają raczej w butelkach  w markecie. To podłączenie też kosztuje i na pewno nie 100-200zł. A klima split za 800 z funkcją grzania? przyznam nie widziałem, nawet marketówki są droższe.

----------


## Liwko

> *Najważniejsze! Przed jakąkolwiek rozmową ze "znawcą" przypomnieć sobie I zasadę termodynamiki (zachowania energii).* 
> Nie ma bardzie lub mniej sprawnych grzejników, są tylko różne moce (pobierana = oddawana) - wybierać najtańsze. 
> Sprawność piecy istnieje (różnice oddawane są kotłowni lub kominem) przy czym ceny sprzętu różnią się kilkaset % a sprawności do 10% (wybierać tanie). 
> Objętość wody nie wpływa na zużycie energii!
> Rury w ścianach nie "gubią" ciepła bo budenek jest izolowany. Nie można unicestwić energii, można ją tylko przekazać.
> W mojej ocenie optymalne rozwiązanie to stereo - gaz+piec na drewno w jednej instalacji. Piec gazowy pilnuje temp. dzięki sterownikom a do drzewnego wrzucamy kiedy nam się chce, obniżając cenę nośnika. Oszczędności są, ale to z 1-2 tys zł/rok więc trzeba pomyśleć, czy się chce przy tym polatać. W każdym razie kominek bym odpuścił, a jak chodzi o fun, to tylko otwarty.
> Z alternatyw warto rozważyć tanią klimę split. Taka, co grzeje działa na zasadzie pompy ciepła, czyli 1/3 kosztu prądu a jednostka to 800zł za 2,5kW ogrzewania.


Nie tędy droga.
Gaz-projekt, przyłącze, kocioł, instalacja
Kocioł na drewno-kocioł, instalacja, podgrzewacz, komin
Do tego klima

Nie lepiej od razu wstawić PC? Wszystko to razem wyjdzie w podobnej cenie.

----------


## qubic

> Jako, że temat brzmi "tanio i dobrze" to kilka słów o tym jak to u mnie jest.
>  SSZ (okna, dach, ocieplenie ścian, projekt, uzgodnienia, ) to 105kPLN a ze względu na zakup praktycznie już wszystkich materiałów do końca i uzgodnienia cen za pozostałe usługi, planuję wprowadzić się po wydaniu 265kPLN (z zabudowanymi meblami, kuchnią, łazienką itp.); 140m2 całkowicie użytkowej powierzchni. Są to koszty samego budynku bez działki, uzbrojenia, ogrodzenia, ogrodu, podwórka itp.


105k z robocizną? bo mam podobny metraż 136m2 tylko piętrowy

----------


## qubic

> Maćku- tania klima też wymaga fachowego podłączenia i napełnienia odpowiednim czynnikiem. Tego nie sprzedają raczej w butelkach  w markecie. To podłączenie też kosztuje i na pewno nie 100-200zł. A klima split za 800 z funkcją grzania? przyznam nie widziałem, nawet marketówki są droższe.


w Casto kupiłem 5kW za 700zł  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> w Casto kupiłem 5kW za 700zł


To jeszcze pochwal się, ile kosztował montaż  :wink:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

:yes:  mnie zamontował kolega. Robił to pierwszy raz w życiu, ale wiele rzeczy u mnie robi pierwszy raz w życiu, szczególnie, że często są to moje wynalazki; taki "złota rączka" i wziął coś ok 100 zł.

----------


## Liwko

> Pewnie, że nie tędy bo ani gaz ani pelleciak czy inny piec z dmuchawą nie potrzebują ani typowego komina a tylko "kawałek rury" ani żadnego dodatkowego kotła
> 
> To jednak szczegół bo przy obecnych normach, nie mówiąc o tych, które są wymagane na eko dopłaty oraz nadchodzących europejskich, koszt ogrzewania to będzie tylko drobny dodatek do CWU. Tak więc przy obecnych kosztach gruntowych PC jest to nieopłacalne. Jeśli już PC to tylko ten tani klimatyzator w okresach przejściowych lub ew. PC do CWU z tym, że rynek odzysku energii z CWU rośnie to i pewnie PC w obecnych kosztach wkrótce będzie bez sensu.


Powiedz to tym w Suwałkach cwaniaku z Wrocławia  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> Zapotrzebowanie na ogrzewanie jednak można tanio wyrównać kilkoma cm więcej ocieplenia


Ty jak Arturo, dołożyć kolejne cm i bedzie ok. Nie będzie. Gdyby tak było to każdy by sobie walnął 0,5m styropianu i miałby dom pasywny. Żeby to było takie proste...

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, to proste, weź dowolny OZC i dla tego samego budynku zmień średnie temp. zewn. a potem zwiększ ocieplenie wybranych przegród tak aby mieć takie same zużycie.


Ale w pewnym momencie dokładanie kolejnych centymetrów ocieplenia i tak już nic nie daje! Ważniejsze będą okna, drzwi, sprawniejsza wentylacja itp. Jak jesteś taki cwany to przenieś dom pasywny z zachodnich Niemiec w okolice Suwałk i dołóż tylko styropianu. Efekt będzie żałosny  :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> ile rocznie różnią się temp. między Twoim przykładem - Wrocław i Suwałki?


Jest to jednak dość sporo. Chciałem tylko zaznaczyć, że dodawanie kolejnych cm ocieplenia to nie wszystko.

----------


## DEZET

http://pl.meteo365.net/klimat,suwalki,4391.html
http://pl.meteo365.net/klimat,wroclaw,4398.html

----------


## Liwko

> http://pl.meteo365.net/klimat,suwalki,4391.html
> http://pl.meteo365.net/klimat,wroclaw,4398.html


No więc właśnie, wystarczy spojrzeć na średnie temperatury ze stycznia i lutego.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

*Tanio, czy solidnie.* Przykład z życia.
Własnie padła mi druga głowica termostatyczna. Padają te tanie - Valvexy, złośliwie właśnie tam gdzie porobiłem zabudowy g-k, więc jedna taka poprawka kosztuje mnie kilkaset zł. Valvexy w zestawie kupowałem po 80zł, porządne danfosy były chyba po 120zł
Tyle danych a teraz wnioski. 
*Wniosek emocjonalny:* _"widzisz bracie, dołożyłbyś 80 zł i zaoszczędził sobie tyle kłopotu i pieniędzy. Jakość się opłaca a oszczędny 2x traci."_

*Wniosek racjonalny*
Na remont/budowę poszło 280 tys. Połowa tego to materiały. Na każdym etapie występował dylemat tańszych i droższych. Różnica pomiędzy tanim a renomwanym (nie chodzi o ekskluzywny a po prostu uznany) to tak jak w przypadku tych głowic 40-50% - przyjmijmy 40%. Przy kwocie 140 tys mamy 56.000 zł. O tyle więcej zapłaciłbym za "gwarancję solidności". Po 7 latach poleciały mi 2 niesolidne głowice, co mnie zakosztuje z 700zł, podobne wpadki to pogrzewacz za 80zł, 2 najtańsze baterie (te lepsze to nie +40 a +300%), jeden włącznik, gniazdko... w sumie, z głowicami i robotą zamknie się w 2000zł spokojnie. Czyli jednak dzięki strategii "dolnej pułki" ponad 50.000 zł zostało w kieszeni i jesli tylko emocjonalnie takie podejście jest możliwe, to zwyczajnie się opłaca.

----------


## fenix2

> *Tanio, czy solidnie.* Przykład z życia.
> Własnie padła mi druga głowica termostatyczna. Padają te tanie - Valvexy, złośliwie właśnie tam gdzie porobiłem zabudowy g-k, więc jedna taka poprawka kosztuje mnie kilkaset zł. Valvexy w zestawie kupowałem po 80zł, porządne danfosy były chyba po 120zł
> Tyle danych a teraz wnioski. 
> *Wniosek emocjonalny:* _"widzisz bracie, dołożyłbyś 80 zł i zaoszczędził sobie tyle kłopotu i pieniędzy. Jakość się opłaca a oszczędny 2x traci."_
> 
> *Wniosek racjonalny*
> Na remont/budowę poszło 280 tys. Połowa tego to materiały. Na każdym etapie występował dylemat tańszych i droższych. Różnica pomiędzy tanim a renomwanym (nie chodzi o ekskluzywny a po prostu uznany) to tak jak w przypadku tych głowic 40-50% - przyjmijmy 40%. Przy kwocie 140 tys mamy 56.000 zł. O tyle więcej zapłaciłbym za "gwarancję solidności". Po 7 latach poleciały mi 2 niesolidne głowice, co mnie zakosztuje z 700zł, podobne wpadki to pogrzewacz za 80zł, 2 najtańsze baterie (te lepsze to nie +40 a +300%), jeden włącznik, gniazdko... w sumie, z głowicami i robotą zamknie się w 2000zł spokojnie. Czyli jednak dzięki strategii "dolnej pułki" ponad 50.000 zł zostało w kieszeni i jesli tylko emocjonalnie takie podejście jest możliwe, to zwyczajnie się opłaca.


Można jeszcze podejść do sprawy w taki sposób że gdzie wymiana danej rzeczy jest utrudniona i/lub kosztowna stosujemy materiały lepsze/droższe, a gdzie wymiana jest łatwa możemy ryzykować tańsze 'specyfiki'.

----------


## gasiorek1

Można zaoszczędzić na budowie pod warunkiem, że to nie przyniesie potem zwiększonych kosztów eksploatacji. Zawsze to rozważam przy planowaniu i zakupach. Moim pomysłem do listy oszczędności jest użytkowe poddasze

----------


## DEZET

A co oszczędza użytkowe poddasze... poza użytkową powierzchnią? Więcej podłogi pod skosami, której w większości nie da się sensownie zagospodarować, a wybudować trzeba.

----------


## bury_kocur

Dlatego jeśli budować z poddaszem, to z wysoką ścianką kolankową. Inaczej nie ma zysków  :smile:  Oczywiście rozpatruję to w kategoriach ekonomicznych, nie estetycznych, bo jest kupa ładnych domów z poddaszem i niską ścianką, ale to nie jest opłacalne dla tych, co budują tanio.
I nie mam też na myśli podnoszenia ścianki w trakcie budowy, tylko wybór odpowiedniego projektu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dlatego jeśli budować z poddaszem, to z wysoką ścianką kolankową. Inaczej nie ma zysków  Oczywiście rozpatruję to w kategoriach ekonomicznych, nie estetycznych, bo jest kupa ładnych domów z poddaszem i niską ścianką, ale to nie jest opłacalne dla tych, co budują tanio.
> I nie mam też na myśli podnoszenia ścianki w trakcie budowy, tylko wybór odpowiedniego projektu.



szarobura beatrycza, mam wrazenie ze masz jakis filterek pt "tanio", wszedzie cie widze gdzie to slowo sie w temacie przewija... skadinad sam tez zagladam  :wink: 

pytanie: a wysoka scianka kolankowa to ile cm ma miec?  :smile:  bo takie mam nieodparte wrazenie ze to jednak wzgledne stosunkowo pojecie  :big grin: 

ciao

----------


## DEZET

Myślę, że powyżej 1-1,2m, to już jest "wysoka" ścianka kolankowa. Fakt- jeszcze praktycznie prawie nic się pod taką nie ustawi.

----------


## Mirabillis

Nie sadze aby udało sie wybudowac tanio i dobrze,znam kilka przykładów takich budów i efekt jest naprawde kiepski choc włąściciele sa bardzo zadowoleni bo wydali mało kasy. Takim skarajnym przykładem jest dom znajomej 120 m2 wybudowany w SS za 80 tyś.Krzywe ściany,sufit jak fale dunaju, chudziak max.5 cm,najtanszy pustak odpadowy,kominy krzywe,najtańsza chinska blacha na dachu etc.- no to wszystko wyglada naprawde słabiutko-ale inwestorzy zadowoleni bo wydali mniej niz zakładali. Mozna i tak ale ja osobiscie uważam ze popadanie w skrajnosci nie jest dobrym pomysłem-ani nie powinno sie oszczędzać na wszystkim ani tez trwonic kasy.Mam jednak swiadomośc ze zwolennicy taniego budowania jak i zwolennicy  drozszych rozwiązań beda obstawac przy  swoim i udowaniac słuszność swoich racji.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Nie o racje chodzi a o potrzeby.
Krzywe ściany i pofalowany sufit pełnią tę samą funkcję jak proste, pustak odpadowy "działa" dokładnie tak jak szlachetna cegła, krzywe kominy działają jak te proste a chińska blacha nie cieknie... za 10 lat zastąpi ją chińskie tworzywo, trwalsze od blachy szwedzkiej.
_"wygląda naprawdę słabiutko-ale inwestorzy zadowoleni"_ No właśnie. Spodnie, buty, dom, samochód to tylko w części zespół cech użytkowych a ogólnie - źródło zadowolenia. 
Właśnie zdecydowałem się na zakup "domku" - ma ścianki jak papier, okienka "econo", łazienkę prawie jak za PRLu, dokupuję kilka najtańszych mebli i obrazki po 30zł. Czy będę zadowolony? Tak, bo stoi na Teneryfie  :roll eyes:

----------


## Mirabillis

Panie Mćku:
Nie tylko kodeks karny, lecz i historia zna przestępstwo polegające na „zaniechaniu w potrzebie”.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

:Confused:  nie bardzo rozumiem o jakie przestępstwo chodzi i czego zaniechanie. Że jak czuję jakąś potrzebę, to muszę to mieć? Chyba nie.

----------


## bury_kocur

> szarobura beatrycza, mam wrazenie ze masz jakis filterek pt "tanio", wszedzie cie widze gdzie to slowo sie w temacie przewija... skadinad sam tez zagladam


Filterek "tanio" to ja mam w głowie, nie na forum  :big grin:  Ale po raz milionowy powtórzę, że tanio to nie znaczy byle jak - to znaczy, że trzeba włożyć więcej wysiłku w budowę i zakupy oraz trochę zejść z oczekiwaniami, do przyzwoitego poziomu relacji ceny do jakości. A co jest na końcu najważniejsze? Zadowolenie inwestora  :smile:  Więc jeśli ktoś wybudował bieda-domek, ale jest zadowolony, to nie ma co deliberować, czy dał ciała w tym temacie.

----------


## aLilith

Oszczędzić zawsze można przykład z naszego projektu: w planach były wielkie przeszklenia w formie drzwi przesuwnych- w salonie w jadalni i w sypialni, zmieniliśmy okno sypialni na zwykłe balkonowe drzwi, okno w jadalni na nieruchomą witrynę z jedna częścią otwierana, i również zwykłe otwieranie w salonie. Przy tych oknach, które chcemy z pakietem trzyszybowym w dużych szkłach oszczędziliśmy około 8000, wygląd ten sam, światło tak samo przez takie okna wpadnie - może bez "bajerów" ale też będzie.

----------


## artix1

> Nie sadze aby udało sie wybudowac tanio i dobrze,znam kilka przykładów takich budów i efekt jest naprawde kiepski choc włąściciele sa bardzo zadowoleni bo wydali mało kasy. Takim skarajnym przykładem jest dom znajomej 120 m2 wybudowany w SS za 80 tyś.Krzywe ściany,sufit jak fale dunaju, chudziak max.5 cm,najtanszy pustak odpadowy,kominy krzywe,najtańsza chinska blacha na dachu etc.- no to wszystko wyglada naprawde słabiutko-ale inwestorzy zadowoleni bo wydali mniej niz zakładali. Mozna i tak ale ja osobiscie uważam ze popadanie w skrajnosci nie jest dobrym pomysłem.


 Popadanie w skrajności nie jest oczywiście dobrym pomysłem. Na powyższym przykładzie widzę dwie skrajności, kupowanie najtańszych materiałów i paproka. a nie murarza. Czy wykonujac tanio tynki lub sufity można, a nawet trzeba je spier....ć? Bo taniej? Nie, zatrudnia się cwaniaka lub cwaniaków co już niejedną budowę mają na sumieniu i którzy pewnie te swoje robótki robią także inwestorom za sporą kasę. Pustak odpadowy? fajna sprawa można pewnie zaoszczędzić z tysiaka albo dwa na wszystkich ścianach ale czy warto? Niestety ludzie  w wielu przypadkach kierują się ceną. Złotówa taniej na bloczku i kupiec bierze w ciemno. Jakość tutaj ma mniejsze znaczenie. To samo z blachą na dach, można kupić niezłą w dobrej cenie w promocji lub drogo super polecaną i reklamowaną z blachy SSAB ,którą dostaje się tylko na wyraźne zamówienie. Bez tego manewru blaszka jest zwykła, a nie jak w reklamie  :wink: . Tak czy inaczej trzeba znaleźć złoty środek pomiędzy jakościa i ceną i nie dać się wmanewrować  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

A ile to by bylo tanio a ile drogo za SSZ za dom taki jak nasz? Przypomne 135/156m2 powierzchni uzytkowej/calkowitej, 2 spady dachu, bez piwnicy.
Pytam troche przewrotnie i z premedytacja bo mam wrazenie ze chyba nie w te strone ta dyskusja zmierza.

Czy bloczek z BK za 5,69 brutto (24x24x59cm) to tanio czy drogo? I czy to ze jest szary a nie bialy to znaczy ze to odpad (bo w koncu lyzeczke popiolu ktos dosypal, a popiol to odpad)?
Czy pustaki Teriva po 2,30 brutto to tanio czy drogo? A co jesli nie sa keramzytowe, czyli trendy, tylko betonowe? Odpad czy nie? (podpowiem ze mam na nie deklaracje zgodnosci i ksero aprobaty technicznej oraz ulozylem i zalalem z nich strop - jak na razie nie spadl nikomu na glowe...).
Dalej juz mi sie nie chce wymieniac...

----------


## MaciekTyr.

1 cm dodatkowej grubości ocieplenia spowoduje, że najtańszy mur z możliwych będzie miał parametry lepsze niż ten najdroższy. 
A w ogóle to w domu wolnostojącym bardziej zasadne (bezwładność, akustyka) byłoby murowanie ścian działowych a szkieletowanie zewnętrznych, a robi się odwrotnie.

----------


## Xerses

> A ile to by bylo tanio a ile drogo za SSZ za dom taki jak nasz? Przypomne 135/156m2 powierzchni uzytkowej/calkowitej, 2 spady dachu, bez piwnicy.
> Pytam troche przewrotnie i z premedytacja bo mam wrazenie ze chyba nie w te strone ta dyskusja zmierza.
> 
> Czy bloczek z BK za 5,69 brutto (24x24x59cm) to tanio czy drogo? I czy to ze jest szary a nie bialy to znaczy ze to odpad (bo w koncu lyzeczke popiolu ktos dosypal, a popiol to odpad)?


Odpad to może nie jest  :smile:  ale jakbyś wziął tego szarego i położyl koło Ytonga - to chyba różnic nie muszę wymieniać  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pomijajac kolor, PW oraz uchwyty ktore maja wylacznie ergonomiczne znaczenie to ja roznic nie widze. Budowalem z szarego, Ytonga i Solbet mialem w rekach nie raz.  Najbardziej interesuje mnie czym taki tani BK rozni sie od Ytonga o tej samej grubosci w uzytkowaniu dalszym?

----------


## Xerses

> Pomijajac kolor, PW oraz uchwyty ktore maja wylacznie ergonomiczne znaczenie to ja roznic nie widze. Budowalem z szarego, Ytonga i Solbet mialem w rekach nie raz.  Najbardziej interesuje mnie czym taki tani BK rozni sie od Ytonga o tej samej grubosci w uzytkowaniu dalszym?


Oprócz parametrów jakościowych? Nic istotnego poza drobnymi szczegółami:
1. bk -murujesz na zaprawe , ytong na cienkowarstowy klej - spece od energooszczedzania powiedzieliby że przy bk masz mostki cieplne - nie znam sie niewiadomo jak na energooszczędzaniu więc w polemike nie wchodze
2. ytong jest droższy
3. brak spoinowania w pionie
4. Wylej litr wody na bk i na ytonga - w bk woda zniknie migiem - ten problem dobrze widac jak masz budowe - prowadzoną 1 - 2 lata - zielono się robi na takim bloczku. Na ytongu niekoniecznie. Z czegoś to wynika..........

----------


## firewall

BK szary a biały?
Pod względem nośności, "ciepłoty" czy też stawiania na tradycyjnej zaprawie nie ma absolutnie żadnej różnicy ( przy tej samej gęstości )
czy popiół to odpad? - Tak
Czy w szarych bloczkach jest łyżeczka popiołu - Nie ( głównie składa się z popiołu)
Czy popiół jest szkodliwy - Tak
W węglu są pierwiastki promieniotwórcze. Po jego spaleniu pierwiastki te pozostają. A gdzie? W popiele. Tylko to co było w 1 tonie węgla, teraz jest w 100 kg popiołu. 
A jak kogoś to nie przekonuje to proponuję przeczytać http://biurose.sejm.gov.pl/teksty_pdf_92/i-69.pdf strona 4 opracowania - str.5 pdf.

----------


## DEZET

Xerses- a zwykłego BK nie można murować na klej? To u mnie jakoś dziwnie, bo właśnie na klej zwykły BK Prefabet  :wink: 
Różnicy w tych, podobnych materiałach po zabudowaniu nie ma.Na nie idzie tynk i ocieplenie- nikt nie pozna z czego budowane.
A różnice, np: BK - wymiar podstawowy 24x24x59, Ytong to 20x24x59, więc potrzeba jedną warstwę więcej, na wykonanie ścian.

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses- a zwykłego BK nie można murować na klej? To u mnie jakoś dziwnie, bo właśnie na klej zwykły BK Prefabet 
> Różnicy w tych, podobnych materiałach po zabudowaniu nie ma.Na nie idzie tynk i ocieplenie- nikt nie pozna z czego budowane.
> A różnice, np: BK - wymiar podstawowy 24x24x59, Ytong to 20x24x59, więc potrzeba jedną warstwę więcej, na wykonanie ścian.


Jak trzymał wymiar to czemu nie. Ytonga na zaprawe tez można dać  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U mnie Prefabet Łagisza w kolorze szarym, klasa 550, bloczki TLMA, 100% na klej, 1 worek na palete (7m2 sciany). Wersja bez PW i uchwytow wiec daje pionowa spoine, ale za to przy nakladaniu poziomej klej nie wpada w uchwyt na reke  :smile:

----------


## pablomoc

jeżeli chodzi o producentów betonu komórkowego to miałem do wyboru Solbet i H+H. Wybrałem H+H mimo że na oko nie widziałem różnicy. Kupiłem bo inni kupują. Teraz wybrał bym Solbet i parę groszy bym zaoszczędził nie tracąc na parametrach i jakości. Ze stropem miałem takie doświadczenie: kupiłem w pewnej betoniarni strop triva z belkami, belek zabrakło i w drugiej betoniarni dokupiłem dwie belki, wszystkie belki były skracane, jak się okazało to dokupione belki miały 3 pręty zbrojeniowe w środku a reszta 2. Te z dwoma prętami były w sumie spro tańsze. Na całym stropie wyszło by mnie 1500zł drożej. Czy ten jeden pręt miał znaczenie? nie wiem, ale zaoszczędziłem sporo kasy a ze stropem napewno nic się nie stanie. 

Na dachu nie oszczędzałem, na hydraulice też nie. Resztę starałem się kupować w kategorii cena / jakość.

----------


## gumis107

7 stron watku i jakos nikt nie wspomnial o chyba najwazneijszej rzeczy czyli finansowaniu budowy .Jezeli ktos budowal za swoje ,ok mial takie kaprycho (bo o ekonomicznej stronie  budowy , amortyzacji itp  jakos malo ludzi wspominalo) i tyle ,wybudowal cos  ma ogol na zasadzie "na takie mnie stac" ,ale wiekszosc budoujacych posilkowala sie kredytami ,czesto walutowymi  .O ile jest wazneijszy jest aspekt finasowania i CALKOWIETGO KOSZTU SPLATY KREDYTU!! budowy niz oszczednosci na bezposredniej budowie .Wyjasnie moze na przykladzie krdytu walutowego wzietego np w $ w 1999 roku i  kredytu wzietego w ch.f w 2008 roku .$ w 1999 kosztowal 4,7 pln ,srednia cena metra deweloperki wynosila wtedy ok 2000zl ,jezeli ktos wykazal sie refleksem i nawet posilkujac  sie kredytem w zlotowkach (gdyz wiadomo bylo ogolnie ,iz jest to chwilowa aprecjancja)splacil do w okresie gdy PLN osiagnol wyjatkowo wysoka aprecjacje to calkowity koszt mogl go wyniesc ok 1000zl.m.kw .Drugi przyklad 2008 przecietna cena metra w w wiekszym miescie ok 8000zl czyli 4000ch.f ,calkowity koszt splaty kredytu z obowiazkowymi ubezpieczeniami itp wyniesie kiilkanscie tys frankow,  !!!,czyli w krancowych przypadkach roznice w finansowaniu budowy moga  byc KILKADZISIAT!! razy wieksze  !!A wracajac do oszczednosci na budowie z wlasnych doswiadczen wiem ,iz najwiecej sie oszczedza ,na braku pospiechu,gdy czas nie godni ,mozna czaic na rozne wyprzedaze ,kocowki seri ,trafic cos okazyjnie w sieci itp .Niejednokrotnie trafialem w marketach budowalnych knocowki seri ,czasami za kilka % ceny normalnej .Druga rzecz na ktorej mozna sporo oszczedzic to mzoliwosc akualizacji planow w tarakcie budowy,przykladowo ;zamiast drzwi 80tek trafiaja na sie za grosze 90tki i takie montujemy gdyz sa 10 razy tansze i w niczym nam nie przeszkadza zmiana wielkosci ..Trzecia rzecz, wygodnie jest jezdzic duzym autem ,a przynajmiej czyms w co mozna upachac wieksze rzeczy ,gdyz jak tarfia sie okazja trzeba ja czyms przewiesc ,a duzo wygodniej jest wziasc rzecz od razu zamiast  umawiac transport ,placic za niego itd .Zeby nie byc goloslowym mi sie udalo kupic i zrobic remont kapitalny domu i kosztowal mnie mniej wiecej 1/10 ceny obowiazujacych wtedy w "mojej wsi",a wlasnie najwieksze oszczednosci wynily z tego iz sie nie spieszylem , mialem czas poczekac na tansztch fachwcow ,kupowalem okazyjnie i na codzien jezdzilem autem do ktorgo sporo moglem zapakowac .Pzdr

----------


## bury_kocur

Ze źródłem finansowania budowy jest tak samo, jak z wyborem elementów potaniających lub podrażających samą budowę. Kto liczy na oszczędność, nie weźmie kredytu na granicy swojej zdolności i będzie śledził ruchy na rynku walut i kredytów równie uważnie, jak szukał materiałów w hurtowniach. Bo, jak słusznie pisze *gumis107*, to jest kluczowa sprawa.
Ja widzę to tak - źródło finansowania jest takie, na jakie sobie możemy pozwolić, czyli albo oszczędności, albo kredyt, albo mieszanka - a dla niektórych szczęśliwców, częściowo bieżące dochody. Ważniejsze jest moim zdaniem ustalenie górnego pułapu wydatków na budowę - czyli kwoty, za którą dom ma być wybudowany i wykończony. I tego ustalonego maksimum się trzymać! Nie ulegać pokusom, że na coś się dołoży, a z czegoś uszczknie. Jeszcze nie skończyłam budowy, a już wiem, że tak nie wolno robić przy napiętym budżecie, bo nie wychodzi i już  :smile:

----------


## gumis107

bury kacur ,dlatego tez nie moga pojac ludzi ktorzy oszczedzaja grosze na wykonczeniowce,a to jest istnym utrapieniem firm sie nia zajmujacami.Buduje ktos przykladowo dom za milon ,calkowite koszta splat rat ma kilka milionow ,a oszczedza  na fugach ,listwach wykonczeniowych , itp pierdoloach gdy nie stanowia one nawet promila inwestycji.Wiem ,wiem ,wiele dodatkowych kosztow wychodzi w trakcie budowy/remontu,a wielu inwestorow stara sie budowac na styk mozliowsci finasowych i stad potem te cyckowe oszcednosci ,podczas gdy wlasnie wykonczeniowka czesto decyduje o wygladzie nieruchmosci .Powiedzmy sczezrze zdecydowana wiekszosc budoujacych  przy budowie domu nie kieruje sie rachunkiem ekonomicznym ,co bardzo wyraznie widac w tym watku ,buduja sie na sasadzie "zastaw sie ,a postaw sie" gdyz jestesmy ubogim spolecznstwem i ludziom sie wydaje ,ze drozsza nieruchmosc podniesie ich status spoleczny .Identycznie ejst w innnych ubogich spoleczenstwach tylko w Afryce jest to dres Adidasa ,w Rumuni nowy model telefonu ,a w Pl chalupa z bajerami ,koniecznie takimi jakich nie maja sasiedzi i rodzina ..Szczerze mowiac najtaniej i najracjonalniej buduje sie  bez kredytu i nie chodzi mi tylko o oprocentowanie kredytu ,ryzyka kursowe ubezpieczenie itp ,tylko o to ,iz wydajac pieniedze ktore najpierw trzeba bylo zarobic ,potem odlozyc ,a dopiero potem wydac na budowe jakos bardziej je sie ceni .Pamietm jak na gorce hipoteciarze we franki nieomal sie cieszyli ,ze materialy buodwlane drozeja , a jak im mowilem ze jakas rzecz byla kilka miesiecy wczesniej byla duzo  tansza to twierdzili z butna mina "na nieruchmosciach i tak sie nie traci ,bo beda drozaly,wiec i tak mam za darmo ".Gdyby mieli to kupic za swoje pieniadze ,a nie wziete z banku  ,ktore jak im sie wydawalo bank rozdaje za darmo to na pewno  nie byliby az tak skorzy do kupowania przewartosciowych materialow , placania chorych cen za robocizne itp zachowan.Co zas sie tyczy finasowania budowy i redukcji kosztow to troche kombinujac i majac jakies zaplecze finasowe da sie w Pl wybudowac dom z bezwrotnej dotacji  i mozna osiagnac zwrot powyzej 50% poniesionych kosztow , no ale to juz trzeba troche pokombinowac ,w kazdym razie biorac kilkaset tys zl bezwrotnej dotacji moze sie to bardziej oplacac niz szukanie oszczednosci bezposrednio na budowie..A tak poza tym to zeby osiagnac dzis oszczednosci to najlepiej  po prostu nie budowac tylko kupic gotowy dom ,gdyz w sieci jest od groma czesto nowowybudowanych domow wystawionych w cenach wywolawczych ponizej kosztow budowy nie liczac ceny dzialki ,a i tak nie ma na nie kupcow i ich ceny leca w dol ,zeby sie o tym przekonac wystarczy zagooglowac.Pzdr

----------


## DEZET

Kto Ci *gumis107* da kilkaset tys. bezzwrotnej dotacji na dom? Piszesz jakieś banialuki. "Jakieś zaplecze finansowe"- czyli ile? 50, 100, czy 200tys? Osoba fizyczna nie dostanie żadnej dotacji na ten cel, nawet niektórym firmom się to nie uda. 
Budowanie bez kredytu- jeśli się już myślało o budowie, mając powiedzmy 25 lat i zaczęło odkładać, żeby zacząć budowę z jakimś kapitałem powiedzmy za 10 lat. I żeby nie było niedomówień- nie piszę o osobach zarabiających kilkanaście tys/m-c, lecz o takich z dochodami ~4-5tys., odkładanie to jedyna szansa na własne 4 kąty. w innym wypadku pozostaje...
Budowa za kredyt- wiele osób tak buduje- często ograniczonych swoją max zdolnością kredytową. Łatwiej wydać te pieniądze- to racja, ale koniecznie trzeba podchodzić racjonalnie do nich. I pamiętać, że nie buduje się na pokaz, lecz dla siebie.

----------


## kondziu87r

mój znajomy zaczął budowę jakieś 3 lata temu. 100% z kredytu. kupił działkę w nowo powstałej uliczce, w śród innych ludzi którzy też zaczynali budowę.
chodził nadumany jak paw. jaki to on projekt nie wybrał, jaki duży, jaki dach wielo spadowy, a jaki garaż będzie mieć itd. wyśmiewał innych że klitki budują i jak on by miał takie szopki budować to by wogile nie budował. dziś stoi te jego 300metrów, niewykończone, raty trzeba płacić, więcej kredytów banki nie chcą dawać. a sąsiedzi teraz śmieją się z niego bo mieszkają już w tych małych domkach, które wybudowali częściowo własnymi siłami z oszczędności częściowo z kredytów. ale mieszkają. niestety u nas jest tak ZASTAW SIĘ A POSTAW SIĘ, tylko później nie płacz jak przyjdzie komornik!

----------


## lukasza

projekt, projekt i jeszcze raz projekt, zakładam indywidualny. 
Ludzie często myślą, że zakup projektu gotowego to wszystkie wydatki, ale jak doliczą co jeszcze trzeba zrobić do projektu i dojdą drobne zmiany to wychodzi od 500 do 1500 zł taniej od projektu indywidualnego! Tak średnio licząc to obstawiam, że "dopasowany" projekt indywidualny może być mniejszy średnio o 7-8m2 od projektu gotowego (pod warunkiem, że ktoś zna dobrze swoje potrzeby - idealnie jak ktoś się 2gi raz buduje  :smile:  ). To jest oszczędność na starcie ok 15 tys za te m2.

a dalej to już standard:
- prosty dach,
- okna na piętrze w ścianach szczytowych (tańsze i cieplejsze) a nie dachowe (szczególnie jak mają być ciepłe to kosztują fortunę),
- jaki dom i jaki strop,
- metoda gospodarcza - różne ekipy (szczególnie jak mamy stały czas pracy zawodowej i budowę blisko)
- samodzielny zakup materiału kosztem naszego czasu (ocieplenie i wykończenie tu na materiale można w necie urwać od 15-25% (styropian, wełna, dachówka, kleje)  do 40%-50% (ceramika, armatura, podłogi, parapety, oświetlenie, AGD, RTV). Ważne dla wełny i styropianu trzeba spełnić minimum logistyczne darmowej dostawy, czasem potrzeba sąsiada do wspólnych zakupów. Ja sam zaoszczędziłem już ponad 10 tys, czas na to poświęcony ok 40h!
- praca własna - trzeba umieć i mieć czas,
chyba ameryki nie odkryłem.

p.s. "podniecanie się" pustakiem ceramicznym, ytongiem , BK czy innymi to "klasyka" bo zapał do pierwszego zakupu jest. Sztuka jest utrzymać zapał oszczędzania do końca budowy.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Sztuka jest utrzymać zapał oszczędzania do końca budowy.


Tak, i śmiem twierdzić, że oszczędności na samych materiałach budowlanych to niewielki procent oszczędności ogólnych. Zbliżam się do wykończeniówki (niedługo osiągnę stan deweloperski) i wszyscy mówią: teraz to dopiero się zaczną wydatki! A mnie się wydaje wprost przeciwnie - że największe wydatki mam za sobą, a na wykończeniówce można najwięcej urwać, własną pracą i ograniczeniem budżetu na materiały wykończeniowe. Bo przecież na bloczku betonowym różnice sięgają kilkunastu, max kilkudziesięciu procent ceny, a na takich płytkach do łazienki - spokojnie kilkuset, bo można kupić i za 15 zł/m2 i za 200...
Sama robocizna podobnie - w wielu wypadkach hydraulik z elektrykiem skasują tyle, ile kosztowało postawienie SSO. Więc sądzę, że tych dużych oszczędności należy szukać bliżej końca budowy, chociaż od początku warto się starać  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

Wykończeniówka nie na darmo tak się nazywa  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Zgadzam się z kocurkową- obiegowe stwierdzenie- wykończeniówka, obojętnie kogo nie spytać- to największe koszty, a to wcale tak nie jest. Reżim budżetowy, płytki za 40, nie za 200 i inne rzeczy, które można kupić tańsze i wcale nie gorsze. Jeśli pasuje mi taka, to biorę i nie będzie interesowało mnie, czy to hiszpańskie, włoskie, czy ruskie. Pogodzenie się z taniością pewnych rozwiązań(ale nie bylejakością) i tyle. 
Dla mniewykończeniówka to kolejny etap, gdzie nie muszę płacić fachowcom i oszczędzę na robociźnie znaczne kwoty.

----------


## Liwko

Nie oszczędzać na okuciach! Wszelkie zawiasy, klamki, zamki itp. trzeba brać najlepszej jakości (idzie też za tym cena). To one się psują w drzwiach, szafkach, półkach itp. a nie płyta czy deska. Przy wyborze mebli nie patrzeć tylko na wizualny aspekt, ale właśnie na okucia i materiały. Na tym moim zdaniem nie powinniśmy oszczędzać.

----------


## gumis107

> Kto Ci *gumis107* da kilkaset tys. bezzwrotnej dotacji na dom? Piszesz jakieś banialuki. "Jakieś zaplecze finansowe"- czyli ile? 50, 100, czy 200tys? Osoba fizyczna nie dostanie żadnej dotacji na ten cel, nawet niektórym firmom się to nie uda. 
> Budowanie bez kredytu- jeśli się już myślało o budowie, mając powiedzmy 25 lat i zaczęło odkładać, żeby zacząć budowę z jakimś kapitałem powiedzmy za 10 lat. I żeby nie było niedomówień- nie piszę o osobach zarabiających kilkanaście tys/m-c, lecz o takich z dochodami ~4-5tys., odkładanie to jedyna szansa na własne 4 kąty. w innym wypadku pozostaje...
> Budowa za kredyt- wiele osób tak buduje- często ograniczonych swoją max zdolnością kredytową. Łatwiej wydać te pieniądze- to racja, ale koniecznie trzeba podchodzić racjonalnie do nich. I pamiętać, że nie buduje się na pokaz, lecz dla siebie.


Witam na budowe domu nie daja bezwrotnej dotacji ,ale na (sorry cytuje z pamieci) "na zapobieganiu bezrobociu w gminach " i owszem  i roznie je mozna zainwestowac .Zreszta jak poczytalem troche o tych dotacjach (kombinowalem czy by nie otworzyc jednej D/G wlasnie pod dotacje i wykorzystac ja na budowe /remont domu tfu tfu "miejsca prowadzenie dzilanosci gospodarczej :  :Smile:  )  to odnioslem dziwne wraznie ,ze to przepisy  pisane sa  pod mafie (co zreszta juz mialo miejsce  w Pl ,w przypadku paliwa dla rybakow)) umozliwiajace wyludzenie dotacji i przy okazji wypranie brudnych pieniedzy ,no ale coz skoro zyje sie w tak dziwnym kraju to czasmi mozna cos skorzystac  na tych patologiach.Wspomne tez ,iz jednym z powodow mojego przejscia z ZUSu do KRUSU bylo oprocz tego ,iz robiac to samo co wczesniej place 1/10  stawki na ubezpieczenie to moge jeszcze dostac sporo dotacji na budowe ,remonty ,modernizacje itp ,czesto w wysokosci 50% > kosztow kwalifikowanych .Pzdr

----------


## Xerses

> Witam na budowe domu nie daja bezwrotnej dotacji ,ale na (sorry cytuje z pamieci) "na zapobieganiu bezrobociu w gminach " i owszem  i roznie je mozna zainwestowac .Zreszta jak poczytalem troche o tych dotacjach (kombinowalem czy by nie otworzyc jednej D/G wlasnie pod dotacje i wykorzystac ja na budowe /remont domu tfu tfu "miejsca prowadzenie dzilanosci gospodarczej :  )  to odnioslem dziwne wraznie ,ze to przepisy  pisane sa  pod mafie (co zreszta juz mialo miejsce  w Pl ,w przypadku paliwa dla rybakow)) umozliwiajace wyludzenie dotacji i przy okazji wypranie brudnych pieniedzy ,no ale coz skoro zyje sie w tak dziwnym kraju to czasmi mozna cos skorzystac  na tych patologiach.Wspomne tez ,iz jednym z powodow mojego przejscia z ZUSu do KRUSU bylo oprocz tego ,iz robiac to samo co wczesniej place 1/10  stawki na ubezpieczenie to moge jeszcze dostac sporo dotacji na budowe ,remonty ,modernizacje itp ,czesto w wysokosci 50% > kosztow kwalifikowanych .Pzdr


Nie wiem z jakiego powodu przechodziłeś z ZUS na KRUS i nie chce mi się tego szukać. Nie mniej znam wielu takich - "biznesmenów"- co to interesy prowadza a na KRUS-ie siedzą. I całą taką rzeszę darmozjadów - normalni ludzi muszą utrzymywać - tym samy mniej zarabiają. Więc jeśli należysz do tej grupy - to nie pisz mi tu o oszczędnościach, tanich kredytach , dotacjach itd. Cały ten "majdanek " już dawno powinno się zlikwidować. To tak na OFF TOP.

----------


## Liwko

Obie te instytucje już dawno powinny zostać zlikwidowane  :big tongue:

----------


## Xerses

> Obie te instytucje już dawno powinny zostać zlikwidowane


Hehehe pomijam ten fakt.   :big grin:  Nie mniej jednak - zasady powinny być równe wobec wszystkich.

----------


## gumis107

Dokladnie wszytskie dotacje ,ulgi powinny zostac zlikwidowane ,ale juz nie zamierzam pracowac na roznych wolnrynkowych inaczej w rodzaju :budzetowki ,gornikow ,rolinkow,kolejarzy   itp( z ciekawostek  tylko ok 7 mln Polakow placi wszyskie podatki i ZUS i musi utrzymac cala reszte), .Po prostu w chwili obecnej ,zamiast normalnie pracowac  ,zwiekszac obroty ,zarabiac  itp ,czesto bardziej oplacalne finasowo jest wejscie w system patologicznych dotacji ,grantow itp .Dzis po prostu ciezko prowadzic normalnie firme,Wyobrazmy sobie prowadzisz firme placisz ZUS podatki pensje pracownikow i naprzeciw otwiera Ci sie konkurencja ,ktore nie placi ZUSu ,pensje pracownika placi mu UP .,bierze dotacje za dotacja i ma gdzies wszystko, bo zysk zamiast wypracowac ma z dotacji .Zgadnijecie ktora firma zbankrutuje ,ta placaca wszyskie podatki ,czy korzystajaca z dotacji ,placonych zreszta z pieniedzy ktora wypracowala pierwsza firma , .A prowadzic biznes i siedziec na Krusie da sie legalnie tylko malo ludzi o tym wie, bo wierzy z idoityzmy ktore spoleczenstwu  wmawiialy rozne Leppery,Lyzwinskie, Pawlaki ,Begery itp  o ciezkiej doli polskiego chlopa  .A wracajac do tematu ,jakos nikt nie poruszyl oplacalnosci budowy domu tylko kwestie oszczednosci,a to nie tak .Czesto bardziej sie oplaca w perspektywie wieloletniej budowac drozej niz taniej ,gdyz np: hipotetyczny czynsz z wynajmu bedzie wyzszy , dom bedzie bardziej utzrymwyal swoja cene ,a nie tracil na zasadzie :"bo jest niemodny"  itp.Wiem ,wiem w Pl wiekszosc ludzi buduje sie "bo chce i tak wypada" i pomija zupelnie strone ekonomiczna inwestycji ,a jest ona bardzoo wazna .Zeby bylo ciekawiej  tak samo ludzie postepuja decydyuac sie na zakup auta i wiekszosc robi taaaakie oczy ,gdy dowiaduja sie ,iz kupujac nowe auto w ciagu 5 lat traca rownowarosc jego zakupu  i to w optymistycznej wersji  ,kupujac je w 100% za gotowke ,oczywiscie nie liczac cen napraw ,paliwa itp,a przeciez mozna jezdzic autem i sprzedac je z zyskiem co zreszta niejdnokrotnie czynilem.Identycznie jest z domami i kosztami  calkowitymi budowy domu ,mozna miec dom za rownowartosc kilkumiesiecznego czynszu ,a mozna "zainwestowac' w dom  ktorego strata wartosci  bedzie wyzsza niz nasze dochody ,wiec jak widac czesto tak prozaiczne sprawy moga byc najwazniejsze

----------


## DEZET

Czasy, gdy zarabiało się na używanym aucie już dawno minęły, chyba, że sprzedajesz kupiony za grosze za granicą. 
Krus wiąże się z nabyciem kilku ha gruntu rolnego i też znam kilka osób "pseudorolników", którzy nie ruszyli swojej ziemi choćby łopatą, a są "rolnikami".A co do dotacji na budowę swojego miejsca prowadzenia działalności gosp., to jeśli budujesz dom, to musisz określić, ile będzie w nim zajmować ta dz. gosp., bo nikt nie uwierzy, że biznes prowadzisz w kuchni, czy łazience(może wyjątek to usługi medyczne?). 
No, ale odchodzimy od tematu, a wszelkiej maści cwaniactwo powinno się eliminować.

----------


## kondziu87r

to może wróćmy do tematu i pomówmy o oszczędnościach na budowie, a nie o polityce bo wszystko zmierza w tym kierunku.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Będę chciał wdrożyć kolejną koncepcję i zbudować dom (może nawet pasywny) za możliwie najmniejsze pieniądze. Tym razem w oparciu o technologie typowe (ale konstrukcje nietypowe) więc technicznie powielić może będzie mógł każdy. Oszczędność wyniknie z 3 czynników - zoptymalizowana forma, przemysłowe (ekonomiczne) rozwiązania zaadoptowane do potrzeb mieszkalnych i co za tym idzie - oszczędna wykończeniówka. Bo w nietypowej formie nie obowiązują typowe kryteria oceny.

Zbieram zespół wsparcia (chodzi o zaangażowanie, nie kasę)

Mieszkać mam gdzie, ten zrobimy na pokaz

----------


## firewall

Po co ci grupa wsparcia. Bierzesz łopatę,motykę,siekierę i wiadro. Jedziesz do Kapadocji i budujesz pasywny, nawet 500m2. :cool:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

W Polsce ma być. Jak będą utrudniać, to kupię/wynajmę przygraniczną, czeską działkę (są takie miejsce, które są bardziej w Polsce niż w Czechach) bo tam ograniczeń typu MPZP nie ma.
Grupa jest potrzebna choćby dla samej motywacji a przede wszystkim podziału ról. Tutaj całość mojego artykułu, który w skróconej wersji umieszczono w Muratorze. http://www.speedyshare.com/vrKGy/art.doc

----------


## jurek okinawa

wracając do wątku, gdzieś już pisałem ,ze wybudowałem mały dom ,,okinawa", ok.100m2 całk. pow.- domek na starośc, jedna kondygnacja + na stryszku pom. gospodarcze ok.40m2. Nie oszczędzałem na ,,termo,, , starałem się o to by materiały były naprawde super. sciany zewn. ytong, pod wylewkami 14cm pianki poliuretanowej -odpadowej-wymagało to troche zabawy z docinaniem ale efekt jest super, na zewnątrz styropian ,,grafitowy" 12cm o lambdzie 0,32. okna 3 szybowe, układ stron usytuowania domu jak najbardziej poprawny -duże okna od południa -miałem możliwość zmiany usytuowania.prawie wszystkie prace w środku wykonałem sam /co, woda. elektryka, alarmówka, ścianki działowe, stolarka, podłogi-mozaika parkietowa,sufity podwieszane gk,ocieplenie stropu-sufitu 30cm wełny mineralnej, etc/ JEST TO MÓJ 3 DOM. Jest wykończony na naprawdę wysokim poziomie. Po tej zimie widzę ,że wszystko / no prawie /co sobie założyłem to  się sprawdziło. Okinawa z wyposażoną kuchnią /8tys/ i sypialnią ,nie są umeblowane 2 pokoje, ale dom jest całkowicie skończony - do zamieszkania, nawet troche infrastruktury ogrodowo -ogrodzeniowej jest kosztował 230tys.razem z działką i oczyszczalnią oraz doprowadzeniem wody i prądu. jurek okinawa

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Ciekaw jestem opinii Forumowicze dotyczącej wspólnej działki. Działka to nie tylko spory wydatek, ale też koszty związane z utrzymaniem. Powiedzmy, że alternatywną jest "wioska" identycznych, systemowych domków na wspólnej działce. Do dbania jest wynajęty "ogrodnik" - właściciele tylko używają. Nie płotów, tylko przestrzenie funkcyjne - plac zabaw, altana, grilowisko (z kilkoma grilami, więc tłoku nie ma) itd 
Do zaakceptowania?

----------


## gumis107

Macku ,nie do zaakceptowania przez przecietnego Polaka ,bo statystyczny Kowalski  ma metalnosc chlopa panszczyzninego i poza tym  im jest glupszy tym bardziej jest przekonany o wlasnej wyjatkowoci i unikatowosci  co znajduje swoje odzwierdzielenie w budowlance i  klucjaych w oczy koszmarkach architektoniczych robionymi  na zasadzie :"zeby byla tanio ,ale na bogato i zeby wygladalo bogaciej od sasiada"  .Zwroc uwage ,iz nawet w osiedlach hipoteciarzy , na ktorych mieszkja przeciez sami golodupce nie ma wspolych pralni , bo nie przeszloby to mentalnosciowo, gdyz kazdy woli miec wlasna pralke ,nie wazne ,iz sama splata rat za miejsce pod pralke (na gorce 1.m.kw syfiastej dewelopeki kosztowal w Pl przecietnie ok 5000$ )bedzie go rocznie kosztwala kilka razy wiecej niz koszystanie ze wspolnej pralni .Ostanio widziialem  jak na hipoteciarskim  osiedlu wiekszosc  mieszkancow wpadla w dol psychiczny, bo deweloper ma  wystawic nowy wiekszy drozszy blok z drozszymi mieszkaniami.Pomimo,iz im zadna krzywda sie nie bedzie dzieje ,maja problem ,bo mieszkancy nowego bloku beda "bogatsi" i  to ich cholernie boli  :Smile:  Przy takiej mentalnosci nie przejdzie zaden wspolny teren,wspolny ogrodnik itp, bo  w/g wiekszosci przyglupow nie podnioslo by to ich pozycji spolecznej ,a to dla wielu z nich stanowi ich cel zycia  ,czym wystawija  sie czesto na posmiewisko swoimi rozpaczliwymi dzialaniami  ,.No owszem "prywatny " ogrodnik jak najbardziej ,bo byloby czym przed sasiadami sie lansowac,ale cos wspolnego odpada  z zalozenia   :Smile: .Gdyby nie to to budujac dom nawet  na zasadzie czworakow ,dalby sie zmniejszyc koszta calkowite budowy metra kwadratowego domu o mniej wiecej 50% (az o tyle bo mozna tez budowac wspolnie co pomnijesza drastycznie koszta , o redukcji kosztow ogrzewania o ok min 20-30 % nie wspomne) ,ale wiekszosc Polakow na to nie pojdzie z powodow wymienionych przez mnie wyzej .Coz wiekszosc kieruje sie "sercem" ( a wlasciwie glupota) a nie rozumem (racjonalizm /emocje),czyli inaczej mowiac najwaznejsze decyzje ekonomicze podajmuja keerujac sie emocjami ,a nie racjonalizmem ,co widac bylo ewidentnie 5-7 lat temu (pomimo,iz wydawalo sie im ,iz sa to najbardziej racjonalne decyzje w ich zyciu ,robili najwieksza glupote ekonomiczna w swoim zyciu tylko  dlatego ze to bylo modne i ze inni tak robili ) .Jezeli sie myle niech ktos zapoda jakiegokolwiek linka dotyczacego takiej budowy,tzn budowy w ktorj bralo udzial z kilku inwestorow na raz ,wiem ,wiem ciezko bedzie cos takiego znalesc  , :Smile: .Pzdr

----------


## MaciekTyr.

::-(:  Moja znajoma zamieszkała z mężem i dzieckiem w domku, na osiedlu podobnych domków. Nie swoim (krewnych męża). Wspomina spacery pomiędzy tymi domkami i widok odwróconych tyłkiem sąsiadów w ogródkach i pozamykanych za siatkami dzieci. Nie było tam żadnej przestrzeni wspólnej, nawet sklepu. Przeprowadzkę na osiedle, do bloków odbiera jako błogosławieństwo - co dzień z kimś rozmawia a dzieciaki latają razem. Ma do tego porównania dystans, bo dom nie był jej, na swoim nie widzi się takich rzeczy a opowiada o niezależności "własnym zamku" i pasjach w ogródku. Tak nie mniej te smutne realia, przesłonięte tylko znacznie smutniejszą świadomością kredytu, nadal istnieją. Szkoda, bo takie wspólne przestrzenie i odpuszczenie kultu miedzy byłby sposobem na budowę taniej i sympatyczniej. Może z tego powodu dość kiepska artystycznie komedia "Sami swoi" uznana jest u nas za najlepszą w historii.

----------


## gumis107

IMHO dokladnie budujac  'czworak'  mozna najbardziej racjonalnie i najtaniej  wybudowac dom i zredukowac koszta jego utrzymania , ale to dosc ciezki temat wlasnie przez mentalnosc Polakow.Do tego nie dosc ,ze moze byc w nim np: wspolna kotlownia, wspolna pralnia ,suszarnia itp  ,to jeszcze mozna zrobic np; wspolny basen  i koszta takich inwestycji rozkadaja sie na kilku wspolwascieli ,a to pozwaloby np: zatrudnic kogos do obslugi techniczenej budynku ,co w przypadku pojedynczego domu na ogol nie wchodzi w gre.Zeby nie byc goloslowym to jezeli dokupie druga polowe domu to zrobie wlasnie dom czterorodzinny ,ale juz dzis koncze remont polowki domu i koszt calkowity zrobienia 2 rodzinnego domu wyniesie mnie mniej wiecej tyle ile znajomego wyszly do tej pory raty i oplaty bankowe za zakup 2 pokojewego mieszkania ktore kupil w tym samym czasie gdy ja dom ,czyli 5 lat temu.Sumujac dom 4 rodzinny wyjdzie mnie ok 1/3 kosztow calkowitych splaty 2 pokojowego mieszkania kupionego na kreche we franku co wskazuje jak wazne sa zrodla finasowania budowy oraz wybor domu ktory chcemy budowac/kupic /remontowac gdyz calkoity koszt 1.m .kw moze byc nawet kilkadiesiat razy wyzszy lub nizszy

----------


## mlena_w

> do rzeczy Panowie, do rzeczy.
> 
> Zbudować tanio dom, nie zawsze znaczy źle. Diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Oprócz tu wspomnianych, dodałabym jeszcze- 
> -przemyślany gruntownie projekt, również pod kątem instalacji, rozmieszczenia łazienek itp.- każda poprawka już na budowie to dodatkowy koszt
> -prosta bryła dachu- zasada jest taka- im mniej udziwnień- lukarn, wykuszy, okien dachowych- tym taniej (i cieplej)
> -sporządzenie kosztorysu i trzymanie się go, żeby nie wiem co! Szczególnie ważne jest to już na etapie wykończeniówki, gdzie mnogość wyboru materiałów kusi wydaniem większych pieniędzy na każdym kroku.
> -oglądanie każdej złotówki od wbicia pierwszej łopaty, bo później brakuje na wykończeniówkę
> -targowanie się, zakupy w internecie- baardzo duża oszczędność
> - to już było, ale powtórzę- samodzielne wykonywanie części prac- z własnego doświadczenia- nie dość, że taniej, to często jeszcze lepiej i staranniej. Zawodówek w tym kraju nie ma już od jakiegoś czasu, więc znaleźć pomocnika majstra, który wie o co chodzi, to jak szukanie dziewicy wśród 20 latek


Zgadzam się z Tobą olgusieniunieczka :smile:  Wszystko zaczyna się od projektu. My mamy indywidualny - każda rzecz jak ustawienie pomieszczeń, wielkość i rodzaj okien,ilość i rodzaj balkonów (lub ich brak- my mamy tylko jeden drewniany, aby górną witrynę od zewnątrz móc umyć), wielkość pomieszczeń, bryła domu, kształt dachu dokładnie przemyśleliśmy. Potem budowa systemem gospodarczym  i wykończeniówka. Grzebanie w internecie za materiałami wykończeniowymi tez przyniosło u nas wiele oszczędności  :smile:

----------


## kalio

A więc tak za sto tysięcy da się zbudować tani energo oszczedny dom 100m2 oto jak:  

pkt 1.  mamy 100 tysięcy - bierzemy ekipę ktora stawia nam dom, dom oczywiście zamykamy oknami 

materiał ok 70000 z  jakieś 30000 robota i mamy dom za sto tysięcy 

pkt 2. ponieważ można mieszkać w gołych ścianach ale nie trzeba to na wykończenie potrzeba też tyle co pkt. 1 czyli sto tyś. 

pkt 3. ponieważ założenie miało być że budujemy tanio to teraz bedzie trzeba ponaprawiać to co spartolili wykonawcy, ponaciągać niedociągnięte, podokładać do tego co na własną prośbę się spartoliło - bo miało być tanio i mamy kolejne. 100 000

epilog 

Czyli co dało się mamy dom za 100 000 który kosztował nas 300 000 ale przy sprzedaży każdy powie no jak to dom za 100 miał być.
Wiem że zakręcone ale ten kto przez budowę sam nie przeszedł nie uwierzy i nie zrozumie. 
Szczególnie polecam batalie z wykonawcami.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Będę chciał wdrożyć kolejną koncepcję i zbudować dom (może nawet pasywny) za możliwie najmniejsze pieniądze. Tym razem w oparciu o technologie typowe (ale konstrukcje nietypowe) więc technicznie powielić może będzie mógł każdy. Oszczędność wyniknie z 3 czynników - zoptymalizowana forma, przemysłowe (ekonomiczne) rozwiązania zaadoptowane do potrzeb mieszkalnych i co za tym idzie - oszczędna wykończeniówka. Bo w nietypowej formie nie obowiązują typowe kryteria oceny.
> 
> Zbieram zespół wsparcia (chodzi o zaangażowanie, nie kasę)
> 
> Mieszkać mam gdzie, ten zrobimy na pokaz



proszę przeczytaj post nr #2838  z tej strony: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5057490

----------


## Liwko

> proszę przeczytaj post nr #2838  z tej strony: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?171092-Dom-do-ok-200-tys-jest-sens-marzyć&p=5057490&viewfull=1#post5057490


To idźmy dalej tą drogą.
-takie same sklepy
-takie same bloki 
-takie same kościoły
-takie same samochody
-takie same rowery
-takie same buty
-takie same ciuchy
-takie same drzewa
-takie same zielone ogrody
-takie same... dodajcie co chcecie.
Nie myślisz, że to już przerabialiśmy?

----------


## Zielony ogród

-takie same sklepy - są. lidle i biedronki. 
 -takie same bloki - są, i nie mówie tu o komunie. np. nowy Wilanów 
-takie same kościoły - nie wiem
 -takie same samochody - są, różnią sie kolorami i nazwami
 -takie same rowery /? nie wiem
 -takie same buty - są, dwa-trzy modne modele
 -takie same ciuchy - są, jw.
 -takie same drzewa - tuje, mają wszyscy
 -takie same zielone ogrody - jak zielony to zielony, co tu zmieniać? 
 -takie same... dodajcie co chcecie - ok, dodam. kobieta jest prawie taka sama jak inna kobieta, a mężczyźni to juz w ogóle są wszyscy jednakowi...... :smile: 

to wszystko żarty oczywiście, ale Liwko mylisz pewne rzeczy. to tak samo, jakbyś miał pretensji, że wszystkie czerwone cegły są czerwone, albo że lepiej wygląda szpaler z jednakowych roslin ozdobnych niż chaotyczna  mieszanina gatunków.  
dom dla niektórych ludzi służy do mieszkania, a nie do manifestowania indywidualności. takie domy "zoptymalizowane" wybieraliby tylko ludzie z ograniczonym funduszem, a nie wszyscy.
moim zdaniem o wyglądzie zewnętrzym domu tak naprawdę stanowi jego otoczenie. ogród, pergola, altana, duże krzewy i drzewa, pnącza. i to wystarczy, aby kazdy był inny. ale czy to naprawde tak dobrze wygląda - że każdy dom jest zupełnie inny? zresztą o ładzie architektonicznym było już tyle razy, że nie warto takiej dyskusji powielać.
w krajach bez takiej przeszłości ustrojowej jak nasz domy są o wiele bardziej jednakowe.

----------


## Liwko

No dobra, wymyśl taki dom.
Jedna samotnie żyjąca osoba, parka, parka z jednym dzieckiem, parka z dwoma, parka z pięcioma dziećmi. Starsza lub kaleka osoba na wózku. Rodzina bez samochodu, z jednym lub dwoma. Rodzina z pasją kolekcjonowania wina w piwniczce a inna z gołębnikiem na strychu. I tak dalej i tak dalej.
Dom powinien być skrojony na miarę! Deweloperzy budują identyczne szeregowce, ale to nie znaczy, że wszyscy chcą w nich zamieszkać. Tylko garstce dany dom od dewelopera odpowiada i oni się na to decydują (często potem żałują).
To że czasem ludzie budują potworki a nie dworki, to już inna para kaloszy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

niestety nie potrafię nic takiego wymyśleć.....ale interesuje mnie to chyba ze względu na moją matematyczno-kontrollingową duszę.
problem wszelkich parek z dowolną ilościa dzieci rozwiązuje moduł sypialniany - to tylko kwesti ilości sypialń (np. moduł dwie sypialnie plus łazienka z możliwością dostawiania w nieskończoność, najlepiej od razu z drzwiami na zewnątrz, żeby sie dzieciaki za dużo po domu nie pałętały :big lol: ). Moim zdaniem każdy dom bez wyjątku powinien byc przyjazny dla kaleki/osoby starej, bo prawie każdego z nas to czeka. Zresztą taki dom jest równocześnie przyjazny dla małych dzieci, i dla zdrowych dorosłych też.

jaki dom powinien być, a na jaki nas stać, to czasami dwie różne sprawy....co nie oznacza, że ma być byle jak.

rozumiem, że MaciekTyr ma zamiar coś takiegi wymyśleć.

----------


## Liwko

> Moim zdaniem każdy dom bez wyjątku powinien byc przyjazny dla kaleki/osoby starej, bo prawie każdego z nas to czeka.


Czyli same parterówki, czy z drogimi windami? Wychodzi na to że parterówki. Parterówka potrzebuje większej działki, często za grube pieniądze, więc znowu dupa. 
Reasumując. Uważam że twój pomysł jest utopijny i sprawdzi się tylko w promilach przypadków. Dom trzeba dopasować do rodziny, warunków w danym rejonie (np. w górach mocno spadziste dachy), no i działki. 
A że na zachodzie widzi się często całe uliczki jednakowych domów, to oznacza tylko jedno, budują je deweloperzy. Niestety nas najczęściej nie stać na takie domy i tak jak w temacie wątku, budujemy taniej metodą gospodarczą.

----------


## Zielony ogród

mowa o tanim domu, więc zapewne ma być to dom mały. jeżeli mały, to raczej tańsza jest parterówka (podobno do 120m2). na drogich działkach raczej nie buduje się tanich domów, właścicieli drogich działek ten temat nie dotyczy pewnie. jak juz pisałam, temat dotyczy raczej osób, które mają niewiele pieniędzy i nie interesuje ich nic poza wygodnym zamieszkaniem i szybkim zapomnieniem o budowie. nie wszyscy są pasjonatami budowlanki, większość interesuje tylko efekt, czyli powierzchnia, komfort i cena. Często jeszcze ważny jest czas - tempo budowy. A to są dane, na których można pracować, czyli znaleźć taka ich kombinację, że efekt będzie optymalny. Optymalny, to nie znaczy najlepszy w świecie dla każdego, niestety. Optymalny, czyli najlepszy możliwy do uzyskania w danych warunkach. A warunki nie są dobre - tzn. budżet jest mały.
Nie ma chyba gorszej kombinacji niz mały budżet i duże potrzeby/ambicje.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Żaden dom nie jest "skrojony na miarę", czego dowodem jest fakt, że ludzie nie zmieniają lokum po pojawieniu się/odejściu członka rodziny. Najbardziej zasadne moim zdaniem jest porównanie do samochodów. Są miłośnicy klecący i "tuningujący" swoje indywiduum ale większości wystarczaja dostępne, powtarzalne modele. Zrobienie takiego pod zamówienie oznaczałoby cenę x3.

Wskazana wypowiedź dla mnie inspirująca - nie obawiałbym się "bezduszności".Bezduszne są wypchanwe zwierzęta i gipsowe liście. Seryjny dom optymalny proponowałem. Z paneli, zoptymalizowany konstrukcyjnie (dwie współpracujące powierzchnie):






tu "katalog"
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...99315421_n.jpg

Kolejnym projektem ma być coś z użyciem elementów dostępnych w sprzedaży, czyli, że Kowalski będzie też mógł zrealizować. I zrobienie prototypu.

----------


## DEZET

-takie same.... takie same... Korea Północna czeka, tam nie ma indywidualizmu  :wink: 

Dopóki nie zmieni się nastawienie ludzi do takich systemowych (choć blok to też system), dopóty będzie inność na działkach.
Powstaną co najwyżej pojedyncze konstrukcje w miejscowościach- pomijam MPZP, bo one sporo komplikują, a człowieki nie lubią papierologii i dążenia do wywalczenia swojego.

----------


## Waldek K

Ja trochę z innej beczki.
Jest mianowicie problem z tanim budowaniem i to w miejscu, gdzie bym się tego najmniej spodziewał. Otóż można chcieć budować samemu i w taniej technologii, ale bank tego nie zrozumie. Bank ma w tabelach, że dom ma kosztować tyle, a tyla za metr kwadratowy i mimo, że ogląda projekt i czyta wycenę poszczególnych etapów, to nie przyjmuje ich do wiadomości, bo ... bank ma tabele  :bash:  Skutek? Musimy wziąć kredyt w wysokości ponad 30% wyższej niż potrzebujemy. Tych trzydziestukilku procent nie wykorzystamy, ale koszty oczywiście poniesiemy  :sad: 
Rzecz jasna nie ma z kim w banku rozmawiać, ani kogo przekonywać, bo bank, a raczej "system bankowy" jest tak skonstruowany, że rozmawia się z "terminalem", czyli uprzejmą i uśmiechniętą osobą, która przekazuje wszystko do "regionu", a tam mają ... tabele  :bash: 

Oczywiście, wpadliśmy na to, żeby iść do innego banku, niż ten, z którym od lat byliśmy związani, ale w innych są większe koszty i/lub raty więc sumarycznie zapłacilibyśmy jeszcze więcej. Masakra....

----------


## DEZET

Waldek K- spodziewałeś się, że pogadasz w banku o samodzielnym budowaniu? Tam pracują "fachowcy" od słupków i to wcale nie betonowych . Koszt kredytu niestety większy będzie, ale zawsze możesz zrobić częściową spłatę po pewnym okresie( sprawdzić, czy nie pobierają za to dodatkowo). 
Określenie "terminal"- uśmiałem się, super określenie :smile:

----------


## Waldek K

Dezet, tak też zamierzamy zrobić, ale krew i tak nas zalała  :mad: 
A słupki, wiadomo, mają rosnąć. Stale i coraz szybciej. Jak zwalniają, albo o zgrozo zatrzymują się, to trzeba natychmiast kogoś zwolnić, a z pozostałych zmobilizować dużym kijem (nie no oczywiście, że nie marchewką). Bo to jest system  :bash: 

Ale co tam, ważne, że wiosna przyszła  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

kszhu- jest jak pisze Waldek, miałem podobną sytuację- bank odmawia, bo.. za "tyle" nie da rady wybudować. W tabelce jest x pln/m2 i nie zejdą z tego choćby o promil. Druga sprawa to zdolność kredytowa i każdy ją ma, jaką ma, najczęściej małą.

----------


## kater-acme

kszhu musisz przestać pisać bo masz b fajną liczę postów :Evil: 
,\,,/
cokolwiek napiszesz więcej to jesteś umoczony  :wink: 

co do jednorodności - mi by się b chciało mieszkać na osiedlu domków np. biala elewacja + brązowy / czorny daszek + ewentualnie drewno w jakimś tam odcieniu panującym; mojej indywidualności to by nie ubodło, a jedynie zwiększyło zadowolenie z estetyki okolicy; bo u nas w naszej pięknej Polsce to nie tak, że my kochamy WOLNOŚĆ - o nie, nie - my kochamy SWAWOLĘ!!
i to jest lipa właśnie  :sad: 
wolność jest trudna i nie każdemu (żeby tylko) pasuje bo wolność to również odpowiedzialność - więc lepsza swawola, na zagrodzie jak wojewodzie, wolnoć w sromku, czy jakoś tak, każdy robi to, co chce, zapominając, że jego wolność b często wchodzi na i narusza wolność innych; a to już nie wolność, indywidualność, tożsamość własna itd. ale zwykła chamówa

----------


## DEZET

> Kuriozalna sytuacja ale pewnie jest to wyjątek. Bank udziela kredytu na podstawie kosztorysu (takie przynajmniej ogólne są dostarczana z projektami) dla metody klasycznej lub "gospodarczej", na podst. umowy z developerem lub wykonawcą itp. Nie ma jednej stawki dla m2 bo nie może być dla różnych domów, nikt nie wymaga wykańczania wszystkich pomieszczeń przed zamieszkaniem itp.
> Przede wszystkim nie wiem kto rozsądny w banku odstraszy takimi wymaganiami klienta, który nie dość, że będzie grzecznie przynosił co miesiąc dużo więcej niż dostał to jeszcze zastawi swój dom.


Kuriozalna sytuacja to prawda, ale nie jest to odosobniony przypadek.  Kosztorys lub operat szacunkowy jest jakąś sumą wszystkich kosztów- jeśli uznasz, że sam zrobisz całą robociznę i zaoszczędzisz 100k, i tak bank tego nie bierze pod uwagę, bo... tabelka pokazuje jakieś konkretne kwoty- średniej z rynku, czy czego tam. Wątpię, czy mają podział na domy parterowe, z poddaszem użytkowym, piętrowe, z dachem płaskim, itd. Ale najważniejsza jest zdolność kredytowa. Bankier nie myśli o Tobie jako o kliencie, ale jako o petencie, którego trzeba oskubać z największym zyskiem dla siebie i rozsądek nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.

----------


## Waldek K

Dokładnie Dezet. O ile wiem, to biorą tylko pod uwagę lokalizację, ale efekt jest taki, że w mojej lokalizacji wskaźnikowo przyjęli kwotę, za którą kupiłbym dom u dewelopera i to z gruntem. Tylko po co wtedy budować i to systemem gospodarczym?
System jest tak skonstruowany, żeby bank nie stracił i np. nie musiał zlicytowywać niewykończonego domu. Tylko, że mój bank wyraźnie przesadził z tą ostrożnością. 
Rzecz moim zdaniem bierze się do tego, że pewien odsetek kredytobiorców jest nieodpowiedzialnych, w związku z tym system, na wszelki wypadek, zakłada, że każdy inwestor jest idiotą i należy go chronić przed nim samym. To zaś pozwala bankom na automatyczne stosowanie "tabel" i "przeliczników", dzięki czemu nie muszą zatrudniać fachowców do rozmów z inwestorem. A że odsieją przy okazji kilku dobrych klientów? Cóż, skalkulowane ryzyko...

----------


## an-bud

:smile: Dałem radę przeczytać pierwsze 3 i ostatnie 3 strony  :Confused: 

Prawie wszyscy podchodzą do budowy domu TRADYCYJNIE.... i tu jest błąd....
Znalazłem na FM może .... z 3 osoby bardziej kumate nadające się do rozwiązywania tego problemu.


Aby myśleć o tanim domu .... bardzo tanim... trzeba złożyć do kupy kilka podstawowych rzeczy :

- konstrukcja
- materiał
- robocizna

Wszystkie powyższe są zależne od siebie ..
. co z tego że dwie wyjdą tanio a trzecia wyjdzie 10 x drożej .... obojętnie w jakiej konfiguracji


Otworzyłem kiedyś na forum taki temat..... do jednej osoby dotarły moje wypociny (chyba)   :sad: 
Znakomita większość ma ... jak przysłowiowy koń klapki na oczach.

Aby przestać się powtarzać podam tylko przykład dachu...  porównanie stropu betonowego z tradycyjną więźbą do...
stropodachu z wiązarów deskowych z desek gr. 25mm (UWAGA - INNE niż typowy kanadyjczyk) 
Na 100m2 takiego stropodachu potrzebne są tylko prawie 3 m3 desek.... roboty kilka dni dla 2 ludzi 
ile można oszczędzić ..... niech sobie każdy sam policzy  :smile:  a może się deczko zdziwić....


Tak można podejść do budowy całego domu.... trzeba tylko uwzględnić kontrukcję (ściany) budynku aby powyższe było wykonalne.

----------


## an-bud

:smile: Przypomniało mi się coś.... projektant.... w przytłaczającej większości coś "rysuje".... przelać na papier łatwo...... i mają w d.... jak to zrobić/wykonać  :smile: 

ps. siostrę mam architektę  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dziś, budując zgodnie z wymogami i fizyką budowli - można tanio postawić komfortowy dom zeroenergetyczny. Jest to problem dla Politechnik, gdzie króluje ogrzewnictwo. dla dla rynku reklamowego, dla sprzedawców gazu, czy węgla. Muszą oni by sprzedawać - walczyć o nieprzestrzeganie Polskich Norm. Mało tego nawet je wypaczają. 
  Zainteresowanie normalnym zdrowym domem zużywającym zero energii na utrzymanie stałej temperatury latem i zima - jest tak samo zerowe.
Komentarze przed i po prezentacji: 
 Krajowa Agencja Poszanowania Energii:
- Ciekawe, ale nie mamy możliwości pomóc w popularyzacji
Prof. H. Sabiniak ( Katedra Ogrzewnictwa PŁ)
 - chyba Pan żartuje, że my w tym pomożemy.
Dr Ludomir Duda
-Bardzo ciekawy pomysł.
-Ministerstwo Ochrony Środowiska:
-Nie jesteśmy zainteresowani prezentacją
NFOŚiGW 
-zupełnie nie jesteśmy zainteresowani prezentacją
Instytut Budownictwa Pasywnego dr G. Schlagowskiego
- Nie interesuje nas prezentacja .

 To tak jak dostać fundusze na stacje ładowania akumulatorów od Orlenu!!!  Dotacje są! Ale na drogie i nieefektywne technologie!

----------


## firewall

Jeżeli różne grupy stwierdzają że coś jest bzdurne to może coś to oznacza. I to wcale nie musi oznaczać że jest spisek i zmowa. Słowa:" ciekawe, ciekawe" też nie zawsze oznaczają to co znaczą, a mogą  jedynie oznaczać pobłażanie.
Może po prostu ta jakaś prezentacja ( o której piszesz, ale jej nie widać) jest stekiem bzdur wydumanych przez jakiegoś oszołoma?
PS. czy w tym poście był jakiś odnośnik do tej prezentacji i go moderowano?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ile krzywdy w temacie oszczędzania energii robi CHORE ŚRODOWISKO związane z OZE!!! 
 Chore - bo schizofrenia jest chorobą. Z jedne strony sztandary o oszczędzaniu energii a z drugiej walka z ograniczeniami zużycia!!
Dlaczego? To proste ! Chodzi o kasę. 
 Wyjaśnię. Jeżeli dom jest postawiony zgodnie PN stary przez przegrody są normatywne, Przeszedł wymagany PN 13829 test szczelności, to po uwzględnieniu zysków bytowych i słonecznych oraz odzysku ciepła z wentylacji,  zużyje poniżej 30kWh/m2 rocznie - Tak małe zużycie wyklucza stosowanie pośrednich centralnych systemów ogrzewania. A co za tym idzie - drogie pompy ciepła z pośrednim skraplaniem, kolektory słoneczne do cwu, kotłownie ( te na biopaliwa również) .  By inwestycja w OZE miała szansę się zwrócić - MUSI BYĆ MINIMUM 3 RAZY WIĘKSZE ZUŻYCIE ENERGII 
  Coś jak instalacja gazowa w samochodzie. Do hybrydowej toyoty palącej po mieście 3.5l/100km nikt gazu nie założy - Polonez palący po mieście 15 lirów - gaz zwraca się błyskawicznie.
  CWU - UE podaje, że przeciętny europejczyk zużywa 35lirów ciepłej wody dziennie
Ogrzanie tej ilości wody średnio rocznie do 40st.C ( prysznic) - to 1kWh (0.55zł) - jesteśmy w domu 330 dni - daje to niecałe 200zł na osobę rocznie. By kolektor miał szansę się zwrócić, to przy założeniu, że woda zimna i ścieki są za darmo - zużycie na osobę musi być 3 x wyższe! CO TO MA WSPÓLNEGO Z OSZCZĘDZANIEM???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jeżeli różne grupy stwierdzają że coś jest bzdurne to może coś to oznacza. I to wcale nie musi oznaczać że jest spisek i zmowa. Słowa:" ciekawe, ciekawe" też nie zawsze oznaczają to co znaczą, a mogą  jedynie oznaczać pobłażanie.
> Może po prostu ta jakaś prezentacja ( o której piszesz, ale jej nie widać) jest stekiem bzdur wydumanych przez jakiegoś oszołoma?
> PS. czy w tym poście był jakiś odnośnik do tej prezentacji i go moderowano?


Może niewyraźnie napisałem. Nie było opinii, że bzdura, nie działa, czy drogie. 
Tylko - nie mamy interesu w tym pomagać, lub nie jesteśmy tematem zainteresowani.

----------


## a.no

> Może niewyraźnie napisałem. Nie było opinii, że bzdura, nie działa, czy drogie. 
> Tylko - nie mamy interesu w tym pomagać, lub nie jesteśmy tematem zainteresowani.


to chyba źle wybrany cel. Trzeba zwrócic sie do firm budowlanych.
To byłby HIT gdyby jakis deweloper sprzedawał domki "0 energetyczne z gwarancją" w cenie +10-20% zwykłych domów.
Artur

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Oczywiście, że nie liczyłem na otwarte ramiona. Chciałem tylko zasiać panikę i pokazać cynizm, brak wiedzy o nowych technologiach, tych co się zajmują u nas OZE - Tam nie chodzi o zmniejszenie zużycia - tylko o pozorne działanie, dla kasy!!! Przykładem jest IBP!!!
 Oszustwo polega na tym, że zarabia się na drogich technologiach - a droga technologia może się zwrócić tylko przy dużym zużyciu - dlatego tak nasze politechniki i zajmujący się OZE zaciekle zwalczają ograniczanie strat przez izolację !  

 A zainteresowani... tych nie trzeba powiadamiać - sami się zgłaszają, dlatego jestem dobrej myśli. Zresztą politechniki obudzą się z ręką w nocniku... ile trwa nauka? A za 7 lat budownictwo wyłącznie zeroenergetyczne. Nawet dziś uczy się jeszcze o ogrzewaniu gazem, węglem czy o kolektorach słonecznych. Parodia czy oszustwo inwestorów?
http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia

----------


## jasiek71

> to chyba źle wybrany cel. Trzeba zwrócic sie do firm budowlanych.
> To byłby HIT gdyby jakis deweloper sprzedawał domki "0 energetyczne z gwarancją" w cenie +10-20% zwykłych domów.
> Artur


taaa...
nawet zwykłej WM z reku nie idzie przeforsować ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> taaa...
> nawet zwykłej WM z reku nie idzie przeforsować ...


Jak się podaje, że jest droższa od wentylacji naturalnej!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> to chyba źle wybrany cel. Trzeba zwrócic sie do firm budowlanych.
> To byłby HIT gdyby jakis deweloper sprzedawał domki "0 energetyczne z gwarancją" w cenie +10-20% zwykłych domów.
> Artur


Dlaczego Pan uważa, że domy zero są droższe od np. projektów z Muratora? Ma Pan jakieś doświadczenie czy tylko opiera się Pan na opiniach tych co chcą takie domy zablokować?
 Przychodzi do mnie zaopatrzeniowiec z firmy deweloperskiej i nie pyta się - co będzie dobre i tanie a na czym najwięcej przytnie! Jak mu wyceniłem wentylację na 60 m2 mieszkanie  3000 zł brutto za wentylację ( kanały i reku ) - to powiedział, że tyle to on dostaje prowizji, jak weźmie od ... !!!!
 Podobnie jest z ogrzewaniem.
Wychodząc powiedział - Panie od tego są barany by ich strzyc!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Klasyczna WG (kominy, nawiewniki zimnego powietrza itd.) może być po uwzględnieniu strat droższa od tak samo funkcjonującej WM z requ. Jasiek71, jak mniemam, pisze jednak o hybrydzie (WG + GWC + jakieś wentylatory) a to ma szanse być jeszcze tańsze.
> 
> 
> 
> W komplecie za 3000zł to requ nie będzie rewelacyjne choć może i wystarczające. Sam zrobiłem za ~2x tyle do ponad 2x większego mieszkania więc uważam, że ceny rynkowe są z kosmosu - ostatnie zdanie - nic dodać, nic ująć


Trzeba jeszcze dodać, że główna zaletą rekuperacji - i po to ona została wprowadzona do budownictwa - jest pozbycie się  centralnego ogrzewania - a to już spore obniżenie kosztów.

----------


## perm

> Trzeba jeszcze dodać, że główna zaletą rekuperacji - i po to ona została wprowadzona do budownictwa - jest pozbycie się  centralnego ogrzewania - a to już spore obniżenie kosztów.


Oj, legenda izolacji od  wewnątrz zawitała na nasze forum! Witamy panie Tomaszu i zapraszamy do udzielania się. Piszę to bez ironii. Wprawdzie idea jest w praktyce niemożliwa do zrealizowania ale przy okazji mozna sie wiele dowiedzieć i o przepływie ciepła i o tym jak izolacja działa. Dla mnie wcześniejsze zażarte nieraz dysputy (bez mojego udziału) były bardzo inspirujące. Zapraszam, myślę że w imieniu również innych uzytkowników.

----------


## an-bud

> Oj, legenda izolacji od  wewnątrz zawitała na nasze forum! Witamy panie Tomaszu i zapraszamy do udzielania się. Piszę to bez ironii. Wprawdzie idea jest w praktyce niemożliwa do zrealizowania ale przy okazji mozna sie wiele dowiedzieć i o przepływie ciepła i o tym jak izolacja działa. Dla mnie wcześniejsze zażarte nieraz dysputy (bez mojego udziału) były bardzo inspirujące. Zapraszam, myślę że w imieniu również innych uzytkowników.


robi się choć ciekawiej  :smile:   a" tam" już brakowało mi TB  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Izolacja w budowie domu - to z wentylacją podstawa. Nauka nie idzie w las. Kto był na ostatnich targach Murator Expo - 12-14 04 2013 - to się przekonał: nie było nikogo kto przyklejałby izolację termiczna za murem na fundamencie, były tylko firmy izolujące od wewnątrz - Przykre, że prawo zabroniło ocieplać od zewnątrz bez paroizolacji dopiero 2 lata temu, ale jeżdżą ludzie po świecie - widzą i się uczą.

  Fizyka, zawitała tez do wentylacji - nawet najbardziej odporna na wiedzę firma - zrozumiała:
Jeszcze tydzień temu na stronach www.rekuperatory.pl widniało hasło NIE DAJ SIĘ OSZUKAĆ - KANAŁY MUSZĄ BYĆ BLASZANE. 
A dziś zaglądam - elastyczne PE - 
Wydane przez rekuperatory.pl
*Wytyczne dotyczàce instalacji
wentylacji wyciągowej mechanicznej
w domu jednorodzinnym
*
_2.3.2 Przewody wentylacyjne
Przewody wentylacyjne sà to rury sΠu˝àce do transportowania/przesyΠu powietrza. Sieç przewodów wentylacyjnych
jest poΠàczona z wentylatorem, który wymusza w nich ruch powietrza.
Przewody wentylacyjne stanowià bardzo istotny element systemu. Ich konstrukcja oraz rozmieszczenie majà istotne
znaczenie dla energooszcz´dnoÊci systemu, akustyki oraz mo˝liwoÊci czyszczenia instalacji. Przewody wentylacyjne
powinny Πàczyç ka˝dà kratk´ z wentylatorem.
Zaleca si´ by przewody wentylacyjne byΠy wykonane w technologii przewodów wentylacyjnych sztywnych stalowych.
Umo˝liwia to ich czyszczenie, oraz zapewnia wysokà szczelnoÊç i odpornoÊç na uszkodzenia mechaniczne
(zgniecenia). Ponadto przewody wentylacyjne sztywne charakteryzuje niski liniowy opór powietrza, co znaczàco
poprawia energooszcz´dnoÊç systemu w porównaniu z przewodami wentylacyjnymi elastycznymi.
Rury podczas monta˝u muszà byç czyste i nie pogi´te.
PodΠàczajàc do jednego przewodu wentylacyjnego kilka kratek wyciàgowych nale˝y uwzgl´dniç mo˝liwoÊç przenoszenia
si´ haΠasu mi´dzy pomieszczeniami (za poÊrednictwem kanaΠu wentylacyjnego). W przypadku wystàpienia
takiego niebezpieczeƒstwa, nale˝y stosowaç tΠumik akustyczny bezpoÊrednio za kratkà lub zwi´kszyç odlegΠoÊç
wpi´cia. Najmniejsze przenoszenie haΠasu wyst´puje w instalacji, gdzie kratki z wentylatorem poΠàczone sà indywidualnymi
przewodami wentylacyjnymi._

I najlepsze !!! Kompletna nieznajomość zasad wentylacji

_w domach jednorodzinnych stosuje si´ przewody o Êrednicy 125, 160 i 200 mm.
Przewody o mniejszych Êrednicach sà odradzane ze wzgl´dów akustycznych oraz du˝ych oporów przepΠywu powietrza._

Cieszę się, że nauka nie idzie w las!

----------


## an-bud

[QUOTE=Tomasz Brzęczkowski;5943799]Dziś, budując zgodnie z wymogami i fizyką budowli - można tanio postawić komfortowy dom zeroenergetyczny. 

Tomek ... co wg Ciebie znaczy tanio.... dość względne pojęcie  :cool:  możesz rozwinąć?

----------


## an-bud

jak to odmładzająco działa rozmowa z TB za.....ł mi ktoś z licznika 2000 postów  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

[QUOTE=an-bud;5948168]


> Dziś, budując zgodnie z wymogami i fizyką budowli - można tanio postawić komfortowy dom zeroenergetyczny. 
> 
> Tomek ... co wg Ciebie znaczy tanio.... dość względne pojęcie  możesz rozwinąć?


Tanio - to znaczy - dokładnie tyle ile trzeba wydać na dom wg "gotowca" z kotłownią węglową.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zeroenergetyczny tzn. z mniejszym zapotrzebowaniem na energię do ogrzewania niż w pasywnym czy z zerowym bilansem lub nawet z pozytywnym? Jak to pierwsze to w naszych warunkach klimatycznych mało realne, jak to drugie to nawet do "starej budy" można zainstalować setki m2 PV ale to nie o to chodzi.


 Nie bardzo rozumiem - dlaczego jestem nie realny.  Jeżeli będzie Pan przestrzegał fizyki to jaki Pan widzi problem? 
Rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - nie da się tych spraw pogodzić .  Dlatego zaczyna się od decyzji OGRZEWAMY czy IZOLUJEMY? 
   Dlaczego Pan uważa, że setki m2 PV są tanie???? Można wiedzieć?  - Co maja do rzeczy warunki klimatyczne? Ja mogę to robić w Skandynawii 
Budownictwo tzw pasywne wraz z IBP - to bazar zainteresowany kasą nie faktyczną pasywnością. To nie instytut tylko sprzedaż certyfikatów. 
 Przecież te domy zużywają więcej kWh niż dom normatywny z rekuperacją!!!! (30kWh/m2 rocznie) a dom normatywny to najgorzej możliwie izolowany dom.

----------


## kondziu87r

to proszę panie Tomaszu powiedzieć jak pan by izolował swój nowo budowany dom i jakich materiałów by pan użył do jego budowy. bo jak na razie to pan pisze i pisze o tej izolacji i o fizyce a żadnych konkretów pan nie podaje.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> to proszę panie Tomaszu powiedzieć jak pan by izolował swój nowo budowany dom i jakich materiałów by pan użył do jego budowy. bo jak na razie to pan pisze i pisze o tej izolacji i o fizyce a żadnych konkretów pan nie podaje.


Fizyka jest konkretna - są definicje, normy...
 Straty ciepła do gruntu - 0.45W/m2 xK - to 40cm styropianu, 0.3W/m2 x K ściana - to 12 cm wełny ze skuteczną paroizolacją - bez mostka termicznego połączone ze styropianem w podłodze - i 0.2 dach - to 30 cm wełny - również z paroizolacją. To są normatywne straty - i PN 13829 

 Już pisałem :


Jak mawiał twórca KAPE prof. Krzysztof Żmijewski w 1990 roku
Ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny ( pośredni) system ogrzewania.
Rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania więcej jednego, to mniej drugiego. Tak więc, firmy żyjące z centralnego ogrzewania ( absolwenci takich kierunków studiów, producenci, instalatorzy i sprzedawcy takich systemów, firmy żyjące z reklam takich rozwiązań ) będą zwalczać izolowanie wszelkimi, możliwymi środkami.
Zacznijmy od fizyki budowli ( tu są największe wypaczenia)
Najważniejszym parametrem w izolowaniu, jest współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Jego definicję, przynajmniej w połowie, wszyscy znają.
Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U określany dla przegród cieplnych, szczególnie w budownictwie, umożliwiający obliczanie ciepła przenikającego przez przegrodę cieplną, a także porównywanie własności cieplnych przegród budowlanych. Ciepło przepływające przez przegrodę wyznacza wzór:
Ale dalej w definicji jest analiza kiedy taki współczynnik można podawać. Jest tam 5 punktów:

1-pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2 - przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody,
3 -długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone,
4 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów,
5 -wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody.
Ad1) Przegroda termiczna musi być tak zaprojektowana, by lambda materiałów była constans. Niedopuszczalny jest ruch powietrza w przegrodzie, dyfuzja pary, - musi być skuteczna paroizolacja od wewnątrz.
Ad2) przegroda musi być tak zaprojektowana, by ciepło szło prostopadle !! Wyklucza to przyklejanie wełny czy styropianu za murem na fundamencie. Jedyną firmą izolacji termicznej jest termos czyli izolacja od środka, lub technologia płyty fundamentowej ( nie zapominając o paroizolacji dachu i ściany)
Ad3) nieograniczoność izolacji to tak jak w pkt 2 wyłącznie termos. Nie zna fizyki ten co przykleja styropian do fundamentu czy muru na fundamencie od zewnątrz. Izolacja ma swój kraniec, a ciepło może iść inaczej niż prostopadle.
Ad4) właściwie wszystkie materiały izolacyjne spełniają ten warunek ( mury nie)
Ad5) Jednakowy odbiornik ciepła po zimnej stronie To jest najtrudniejsze. Grunt wielokrotnie lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze, dlatego trzeba to zrównoważyć grubością izolacji. Od 1990 stosujemy minimum 30 cm styropianu. Jak powiedział inny klasyk oszczędzania energii, dr Ludomir Duda, wiele lat temu: kto dziś projektuje, lub wykonuje mniej niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu jest niedouczonym szkodnikiem. Można też tak jak Skandynawowie, zostawiać poduszkę powietrzną pod domem.
Dach dach też ma lepszy odbiornik ciepła niż ściana powierzchnie płaskie oddają więcej ciepła zimą niż pionowe dlatego też grubsza wełna w dachu niż w ścianie ( i też konieczna paroizolacja)

----------


## kondziu87r

jedyne co zrozumiałem z pańskiego opisu i nie wiem czy dobrze to zrozumiałem to to, że trzeba dawać 30cm styropianu od wewnątrz fundamentu. podobnych głupot to ja w życiu nie słyszałem! idąc krok dalej, mam wrażenie że pan żyje w świecie spisku, którzy uknuli producenci systemów grzewczych, monopoliści branży górniczej czy gazowniczej, którzy za wszelką cenę próbują ograniczyć izolowanie budynków lub celowo wprowadzają inwestorów w błąd, tylko po to żeby wzrosła sprzedaż węgla, gazu czy prądu potrzebna do ogrzewania tych budynków, a co za tym idzie wrosły zyski takich przedsiębiorstw. Jeżeli pańskim zdaniem tak jest proszę mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego na rynku jest kilka tysięcy firm które oferują montaż systemów solarnych, rekuperatorów czy pomp ciepła, dlaczego w każdym markecie budowlanym czy hurtowni można kupić niemal że nieograniczoną ilość styropianu czy wełny mineralnej. dlaczego producenci okien proponują nam co raz szczelniejsze okna itd. jeżeli spisek który uroił się w pańskiej głowie istniał by naprawdę to czy polski rząd dofinansowywał by np instalacje solarne czy ostatnio budownictwo energooszczędne? przecież takie działania mają na celu zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na surowce energetyczne, a co za tym idzie zmniejszenie zysków szeroko rozumianych monopolistów branży energetycznej. może błędnie interpretuje pańskie wypowiedzi, ale wydaje mi się że 99,9% forumowiczów która czyta pańskie brednie rozumuje podobnie do mnie, a wniosek z tego jest jeden. to nie z NAMI jest coś nie tak, tylko z panem. dlatego proponuje panu zaprzestać wypowiadania się na tym  i na innych forach bo najzwyczajniej w świecie się pan ośmiesza.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Fizyka budowli i normy są dość oczywiste. 
Jak już pisałem - Dlatego zaczyna się od decyzji OGRZEWAMY czy IZOLUJEMY? 
 A ośmieszam się... od 24 lat - gdy zamontowałem pierwszą wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła - też pisano, że się ośmieszam.
 Dodam Panu, że na ostatnich targach Murator Expo - byli wyłącznie izolujący ściany od środka. 
Podobnie się ośmieszałem, gdy wieeele lat temu pisałem, że wentylację domową robi się na elastycznych kanałach 63mm - V wynosiła od 2 do 5m/sek. a nie na za dużych blaszanych - Widzi Pan... nawet rekuperatory.pl to po latach zrozumiały

 A tak w ogóle - wracając do fizyki - wie Pan dlaczego nie ociepla się ścian od zewnątrz? Dlaczego by strumień ciepła do gruntu wynosił 0.45W/m2 xK - to musi być 40 cm styropianu?
 Może Pan się na fizyce skupić.

----------


## firewall

Czyli jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem TB to dom zeroenergetyczny będzie miał idealną wewnętrzną izolację nie stykającą się ze ścianami zewnętrznymi,stropami i podłogą. A dodatkowo będzie lewitował na poduszce powietrznej. Stropy będą opierać się na ścianach lewitujących nad podłogą i nie będą stykać się z konstrukcją zewnętrzną. Znikną wtedy mostki termiczne. 
Koncepcja bardzo nośna i ciekawa. 
Pozostaje jedynie wykombinować napęd antygrawitacyjny zasilany energią z kosmosu i można budować się.
Teraz nie dziwię się że istnieje opór poważnych instytucji przed wciągnięciem ich w taką rewolucję budowlaną. 
Z niecierpliwością czekam na możliwość obejrzenia takiego budynku zbudowanego przez Tomasza B. Myślę że zarobi kupę kasy na samym go pokazywaniu bo znajdą się setki tysięcy osób skłonne wydać 10zł na bilet wstępu do budynku spełniającego w 100% założenia Tomasza.

----------


## kondziu87r

to niech pan się skupia na fizyce i na swoich bzdurach, a  ja i za pewne reszta forumowiczów skupi się na REALNYM budownictwie.

----------


## an-bud

> jedyne co zrozumiałem z pańskiego opisu i nie wiem czy dobrze to zrozumiałem to to, że trzeba dawać 30cm styropianu od wewnątrz fundamentu. podobnych głupot to ja w życiu nie słyszałem! idąc krok dalej, mam wrażenie że pan żyje w świecie spisku, którzy uknuli producenci systemów grzewczych, monopoliści branży górniczej czy gazowniczej, którzy za wszelką cenę próbują ograniczyć izolowanie budynków lub celowo wprowadzają inwestorów w błąd, tylko po to żeby wzrosła sprzedaż węgla, gazu czy prądu potrzebna do ogrzewania tych budynków, a co za tym idzie wrosły zyski takich przedsiębiorstw. Jeżeli pańskim zdaniem tak jest proszę mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego na rynku jest kilka tysięcy firm które oferują montaż systemów solarnych, rekuperatorów czy pomp ciepła, dlaczego w każdym markecie budowlanym czy hurtowni można kupić niemal że nieograniczoną ilość styropianu czy wełny mineralnej. dlaczego producenci okien proponują nam co raz szczelniejsze okna itd. jeżeli spisek który uroił się w pańskiej głowie istniał by naprawdę to czy polski rząd dofinansowywał by np instalacje solarne czy ostatnio budownictwo energooszczędne? przecież takie działania mają na celu zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na surowce energetyczne, a co za tym idzie zmniejszenie zysków szeroko rozumianych monopolistów branży energetycznej. może błędnie interpretuje pańskie wypowiedzi, ale wydaje mi się że 99,9% forumowiczów która czyta pańskie brednie rozumuje podobnie do mnie, a wniosek z tego jest jeden. to nie z NAMI jest coś nie tak, tylko z panem. dlatego proponuje panu zaprzestać wypowiadania się na tym  i na innych forach bo najzwyczajniej w świecie się pan ośmiesza.


To ja jestem w tym 0,1% .....i rozumie co TB pisze.... myślę też podobnie i dobrze mi z tym  :smile:  Trzeba wiedzieć jak to się je  :smile:  tylko tyle i aż tyle   :cool:

----------


## an-bud

> Czyli jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem TB to dom zeroenergetyczny będzie miał idealną wewnętrzną izolację nie stykającą się ze ścianami zewnętrznymi,stropami i podłogą. A dodatkowo będzie lewitował na poduszce powietrznej. Stropy będą opierać się na ścianach lewitujących nad podłogą i nie będą stykać się z konstrukcją zewnętrzną. Znikną wtedy mostki termiczne. 
> Koncepcja bardzo nośna i ciekawa. 
> Pozostaje jedynie wykombinować napęd antygrawitacyjny zasilany energią z kosmosu i można budować się.
> Teraz nie dziwię się że istnieje opór poważnych instytucji przed wciągnięciem ich w taką rewolucję budowlaną. 
> Z niecierpliwością czekam na możliwość obejrzenia takiego budynku zbudowanego przez Tomasza B. Myślę że zarobi kupę kasy na samym go pokazywaniu bo znajdą się setki tysięcy osób skłonne wydać 10zł na bilet wstępu do budynku spełniającego w 100% założenia Tomasza.


Kosmiczna technologia  :smile:  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Cykl nauki studenta - to 5 lat a jeszcze jakaś praktyka. Za 7 lat już tylko domy zeroenergetyczne.
http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia.
 Znajomość podstaw fizyki się przyda.
*A tak w ogóle - wracając do fizyki - wie Pan dlaczego nie ociepla się ścian od zewnątrz? Dlaczego by strumień ciepła do gruntu wynosił 0.45W/m2 xK - to musi być 40 cm styropianu?*

----------


## nydar

Jak panowie rozwiązują mostki termiczne na styku posadzka -ściana,ściana- strop?Jeżeli od środka warstwa izolacji z wełny mineralnej i paroizolacja ,to jak osadzacie okna i likwidujecie mostki termiczne?Jak wykonujecie paroizolację aby była w stu procentach szczelna przy poziomie kultury prac budowlanych?

----------


## nydar

No tak.No tak ale......  .A pozostała część budujących faktycznie zrobi to sama.Tylko,że przy zarobkach adwokata,czy lekarza,to droga paroizolacja będzie.Z drugiej strony adwokat ma bronić,lekarz leczyć a nie kurna paroizolację montować.A może odwrotnie?

----------


## nydar

Czyli jak by nie patrzył kultura budowania to na razie na poziomie 50-100kWh/m2.Chcesz lepiej to rób sam.Z tym,że nie każdy chce i potrafi.Póki co pasywny,czy niżej to dla manualnych.Pierwszy raz w życiu widziałem pexa jak zacząłem kłaść podłogówkę.Ciekawe drugi rok chodzi :big grin: .Poczytałem trochę.

----------


## nydar

Czyli reasumując.Budowlaniec to min. matura.Co ja gadam.Co ja gadam.Fikcja jakaś.Chyba.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

_Jak panowie rozwiązują mostki termiczne na styku posadzka_ 
Nie mogą występować mostki termiczne! Proszę zapoznać się z definicją współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła. Nie można podawać "U" przegrody z mostkiem termicznym - jest punkt o nieskończoności izolacji - jedyna forma izolacji w fizyce to termos.

----------


## nydar

Ty chłopie albo nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem albo nie rozumiesz.Dom ceramiczny i sufit ceramiczny.Mostek .Rozwiąż ten problem.

----------


## nydar

Dostrzegam wady.Choćby  wilgotność wewnątrz zimą.Konstrukcja bez nawet częściowej chłonności wilgoci to zła konstrukcja.Przyjmie-odda.To jest dobra konstrukcja bo w środku jest człowiek.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Do stropów betonowych też są izolowane łączniki - są też stropy ze zbrojonego styropianu pokrytego betonem.
Nie można gloryfikować ludzi nie znających fizyki. Izolacja termiczna nie może posiadać mostków - bo nie jest wtedy izolacją termiczną.
podobnie z ruchem powietrza i wilgoci w przegrodzie - są niedopuszczalne,
  Ustawodawca - narzucił charakterystykę energetyczną - a tej nie da się zrobić bez WSPÓŁCZYNNIKA PRZENIKANIA CIEPŁA ."U" a tegoż nie można podać, gdy :
- ciepło idzie inaczej niż prostopadle - wyklucza to ocieplanie za murem na fundamencie
- Lambda materiałów w przegrodzie nie jest constans - wyklucza to ruch powietrza i wilgoci .
- izolacja ma mostki termiczne. 

Nieprzestrzeganie praw fizyki skutkuje wysokimi kosztami budowy i eksploatacji.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Liczby... Odzysk ciepła z wentylacji wymyślono po to by nie robić centralnego, (pośredniego ) systemu ogrzewania - by kasę poświęcić na izolację!  Proszę zobaczyć jak ideę wypaczono !  
  Wracając do liczb 
Zadałem pytanie Pan z KAPE ( Dariusz Koc - jeden z najlepszych speców od audytu) - ile powinien zużywać na ogrzewanie, najgorzej możliwie postawiony dom  140m2 - (2 x 70m2) z dobrym reku. Dodam, że najgorzej możliwie izolowany to taki co ma straty maksymalne, czyli zgodne z Polską Normą. I co wyszło Panu Dariuszowi... po uwzględnieniu zysków bytowych i słonecznych - 4200kWh !!! 
 Takie zużycie wyklucza - wszystkie pośrednie (centralne ) systemy ogrzewania - żaden pośredni system ni potrafi tak mało produkować ciepła.

----------


## kondziu87r

niestety pan TB nie posiada danych ani obliczeń tylko swoje wydumane teorie, których nie potrafi niczym potwierdzić. no ale z fizyką się nie dyskutuje.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Normatywne - to nie rewelacyjne!  To w/g mnie najgorsze. Przyjąłem, że norma określa nie jak trzeba budować a jak nie można budować gorzej.
  Żeby wciskać centralne - wypacza się lub przemilcza Polskie Normy - przecież norma PN 13 829 - w ogóle nie jest stosowana - nie przeszły by jej domy bez paroizolacji, czy z wentylacją konwekcyjną.
 Nawet na tym forum są ludzie co mylą lambdę z "U" - Przykład:
Ustawodawca określił maksymalne straty do gruntu 0,45W/m2 x K - Lambda styropianu to 0.034W/m2 xK czyli 0,45 to 6cm styropianu ! Ale "U" to 36cm styropianu. W definicji współczynnika przenikania ciepła jest konieczność uwzględnienia współczynnika ODBIORU ciepła - suchy piach minimum 6 x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze od ściany.
Takich przykładów można mnozyć

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Zyski bytowe i słoneczne na piętrowy dom 140m2 Pan Dariusz podał 3500 -4000kWh.

----------


## Liwko

> Zyski bytowe i słoneczne na piętrowy dom 140m2 Pan Dariusz podał 3500 -4000kWh.


Czy nie uważacie że już starczy tych bajek?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Może jeszcze raz , nie ja liczyłem - Robię instalacje (wentylacja i ogrzewanie ) w domach izolowanych od prawie ćwierć wieku. Dlatego wolę licznik - Dom zużywający ponad 30kWh jest domem źle zbudowanym. Co do zysków ze słońca osób i sprzętów  może Pan się skontaktować z KAPE. 
  Szkoda, że Pan przekręca co piszę. Ale cóż lepiej unikać fizyki. Pisze pan o liczeniu... nie można liczyć przegród z mostkami termicznymi i z ruchomym powietrzem i wilgocią .  Nie podałem też 0.1W/m2xK do gruntu itp. 
 Ja napisałem, że nie można podawać współczynnika przenikania ciepła - czyli liczyć - przegród gdzie ciepło nie idzie prostopadle, gdzie jest ruch powietrza czy wilgoci w przegrodzie, gdzie są mostki termiczne. To wszystko . A Pan mi każe liczyć jak Ci co nie znają fizyki.
http://www.media.xella.pl/pr/197031/...ci-w-warszawie Szkoli się dziś inwestorów - bo jak powiedział mi gościu z Xelli - bo wykonawców nauczyć się nie da, tylko inwestor może to wymusić

----------


## firewall

> Przyjmując max 1kW/m2/h ze słoneczka padającego prostopadle, przy dużych przeszkleniach (zamykanych na noc dobrą osłoną) da radę ale czy to się realizuje? Dlatego chętnie poznam liczby.


Przyjmij od razu 1,3 kW/m2 ( pomijając co tam u ciebie robi godzina w tej dziwacznej jednostce) i spokojnie to uzyskasz z tym że dom postawisz 1000km nad Ziemią i wstawisz ten pędnik antygrawitacyjny Tomasza B. Przy okazji rozwiążesz jeszcze problem z ciśnieniem i promieniowaniem.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich tak szanujących fizykę!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jest dokładnie na odwrót - daje się przekonać słabego inwestora, ze można ocieplać od zewnątrz, za stałym odbiornikiem ciepła, że kocioł ma 109% i że kocioł = cały system, że kondensacja w kominie - odda ciepło czynnikowi T>50st.C , że kolektor się zwróci.  Można oszukiwać !
 Dlaczego Pana praktyka nie interesuje?

----------


## nydar

Zastanawia mnie jeszcze jeden mały problem o bolesnych konsekwencjach.Paroizolacja od wewnątrz na izolacji a izolacja na zmrożonym murze.Kultura pracy w budownictwie jest jaka jest. Wczoraj był pracownikiem zieleni miejskiej,jutro będzie specjalistą od paroizolacji.Bardzo ryzykowny przekrój takiej przegrody.Aż się prosi o poważne kłopoty.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Przyjmij od razu 1,3 kW/m2 ( pomijając co tam u ciebie robi godzina w tej dziwacznej jednostce) i spokojnie to uzyskasz z tym że dom postawisz 1000km nad Ziemią i wstawisz ten pędnik antygrawitacyjny Tomasza B. Przy okazji rozwiążesz jeszcze problem z ciśnieniem i promieniowaniem.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich tak szanujących fizykę!


A coś mądrego w temacie taniego domu zeroenergetycznego?

----------


## firewall

Po prostu, organicznie nie lubię bzdurnych teorii nawiedzonych ludzi. Wystarczy mi jeden od kilku lat dowodzący spisku, bomby próżniowej, magnesów, sztucznej mgły, trotylu, pentrytu, heksagenu i oktagenu ( zacne materiały), ruskich w Gruzji zmykających przed groźnym spojrzeniem brata prezesa etc. 
Budownictwo jest tym azylem gdzie takie durne teorie nie sprawdzają się . Jak na razie są dwie osoby poddające w wątpliwość obecnie stosowane technologie wskazując że można robic coś inaczej. Jedną jest adam_mk ( i ma sposoby jak osiągnąć to co można obecnie przez znane technologie innymi sposobami dużym nakładem pracy własnej rekompensując to niższymi nakładami) i druga osoba - tomasz brzeczkowski ( wymyślający bzdury i wietrzący spisek konsorcjum naukowo - przemysłowego). A najbardziej wkurza mnie to, że jeszcze podpiera się fizyką( która jakoby go wspiera). To tak jak inkwizytor twierdzący że najnowsze osiągnięcia naukowe udowadniają konieczność wysłania kogoś na stos, gdyż jego poglądy są sprzeczne z wiarą inkwizytora.
PS. Nie mam chęci, ani siły dowodzić błędów pańskich tez. Szkoda czasu, bo pan ma swoje teorie i przedstawienie kontrargumentów jest tak samo bezowocne jak przekonywanie Macierewicza czy Kaczyńskiego, że białe jest białe, a czarne jest czarne.

----------


## an-bud

> Po prostu, organicznie nie lubię bzdurnych teorii nawiedzonych ludzi. Wystarczy mi jeden od kilku lat dowodzący spisku, bomby próżniowej, magnesów, sztucznej mgły, trotylu, pentrytu, heksagenu i oktagenu ( zacne materiały), ruskich w Gruzji zmykających przed groźnym spojrzeniem brata prezesa etc. 
> Budownictwo jest tym azylem gdzie takie durne teorie nie sprawdzają się . Jak na razie są dwie osoby poddające w wątpliwość obecnie stosowane technologie wskazując że można robic coś inaczej. Jedną jest adam_mk ( i ma sposoby jak osiągnąć to co można obecnie przez znane technologie innymi sposobami dużym nakładem pracy własnej rekompensując to niższymi nakładami) i druga osoba - tomasz brzeczkowski ( wymyślający bzdury i wietrzący spisek konsorcjum naukowo - przemysłowego). A najbardziej wkurza mnie to, że jeszcze podpiera się fizyką( która jakoby go wspiera). To tak jak inkwizytor twierdzący że najnowsze osiągnięcia naukowe udowadniają konieczność wysłania kogoś na stos, gdyż jego poglądy są sprzeczne z wiarą inkwizytora.
> PS. Nie mam chęci, ani siły dowodzić błędów pańskich tez. Szkoda czasu, bo pan ma swoje teorie i przedstawienie kontrargumentów jest tak samo bezowocne jak przekonywanie Macierewicza czy Kaczyńskiego, że białe jest białe, a czarne jest czarne.


Powyższy tekst jest znakomity  :yes:  nic dodać nic ująć.....  kilka ziaren prawdy wszędzie można znaleźć  :cool:  ......i odsiać ziarno od plew....

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Przecież opisuje praktykę, nie zajmuję się teorią , zwłaszcza durną. Oczywiście można nazywać durnym - teoretyka co każe przyklejać izolację za odbiornikiem ciepła , czy sprawność ponad 100% - ja mam szczęście, że klientów przysyłają architekci znający fizykę budowli . Audyty domów izolowanych robił dr Ludomir Duda, a KAPE zrobiła reportaż - mam nadzieję, że nie za "teorie" http://www.kape.gov.pl/new/docs/ine/...ooszcz_dom.pdf 
 Szkoda, że uciekamy od fizyki - od podstawowego pytania - kiedy u nas skończy się obłęd ocieplania od zewnątrz - za mostkiem termicznym - kiedy wprowadzi się fizykę do budownictwa?
_Nie mam chęci, ani siły dowodzić błędów pańskich tez_ definicje i termodynamika są proste i jednoznaczne - ośmieszyłby się Pan podważając je - dlatego innego postu się nie spodziewałem.

----------


## fenix2

> Przecież opisuje praktykę, nie zajmuję się teorią , zwłaszcza durną. Oczywiście można nazywać durnym - teoretyka co każe przyklejać izolację za odbiornikiem ciepła , czy sprawność ponad 100% - ja mam szczęście, że klientów przysyłają architekci znający fizykę budowli . Audyty domów izolowanych robił dr Ludomir Duda, a KAPE zrobiła reportaż - mam nadzieję, że nie za "teorie" http://www.kape.gov.pl/new/docs/ine/6_energooszcz_dom.pdf 
>  Szkoda, że uciekamy od fizyki - od podstawowego pytania - kiedy u nas skończy się obłęd ocieplania od zewnątrz - za mostkiem termicznym - kiedy wprowadzi się fizykę do budownictwa?
> _Nie mam chęci, ani siły dowodzić błędów pańskich tez_ definicje i termodynamika są proste i jednoznaczne - ośmieszyłby się Pan podważając je - dlatego innego postu się nie spodziewałem.


Panie Tomaszu, idąc za pana radą chciałem się dowiedzieć jak dobrze ocieplić bufor ciepła oczywiście od wewnątrz?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W domach izolowanych nie stosuje się buforów. Pisałem już, ze nie da się pogodzić oszczędzania energii i akumulacji ciepła i centralnym ogrzewaniem

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Praktyka, zwłaszcza rewolucyjna, nie poparta teorią, może być niebezpieczna.
> Zgadzam się jednak z kolegą, że można dobrze ocieplić od wewnątrz (szkieleciory) ale też i od zewnątrz tak samo jak mostki można stworzyć przy izolacji od wewnątrz i wyeliminować przy izolacji od zewnątrz.


ma Pan rację - technologia płyty fundamentowej na przykład. Ale ja pisałem wyraźnie o ścianie na fundamencie!! O mostku termicznym i ruchu powietrza i wilgoci w przegrodzie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ja mam aktualnie fundament ocieplony aż do ław 20cm od zewnątrz i 10cm od wewnątrz. Temp. gruntu na zewnątrz nigdy nie jest tak niska jak otoczenia w zimie a wewnątrz tym bardziej. Wysokość odciętych przeciwwilgociowo fundamentów stanowi długą drogę do przebycia dla energii z domu do ław tak, że w okresach lato-zima jest to strata minimalna. Od początku projektu wiedziałem, że to najsłabsze miejsce więc zabezpieczyłem je możliwie najlepiej a nie zdecydowałem się na płytę ze względu na jednak wyższe jej koszty więc nieopłacalność w dłuższym okresie (szczegóły izolacji od gruntu w dzienniku).


  Naprawdę, nie mogę tego zrozumieć. Grunt nawet 20 x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze - różnica temperatur ma wtedy mniejsze znaczenie. Pan potrzyma rękę w powietrzu - 20st.C i w wodzie +5st.C a przekona się Pan o, pomijanej u nas często, roli WSPÓŁCZYNNIKA ODBIORU CIEPŁA.

 Napisał Pan, że "ocieplił fundament" - izolację termiczną dajemy przed tym, czego nie należy ogrzewać - może mi Pan uzasadnić sens ogrzewania fundamentu?

 Napisał Pan o długiej drodze... Tu nie ma długiej drogi - termiczne właściwości fundamentu ( przewodność, masa ...) są praktycznie takie same jak gruntu - czyli grzeje Pan to co nie należy ogrzewać. Ma Pan zakopane w ziemi dwie pionowe płyty styropianowe - a nie izolację. Są one w gruncie.... niech Pan je sonie wyobrazi w powietrzu - dwie równoległe płyty styropianu - z której strony izolują ? Jak mogą być skuteczne?
 Napisał Pan "strata minimalna"  Zapewniam Pana, że został Pan przez nieznającego fizykę projektanta, wprowadzony w błąd. 
 Wytłumaczę to Panu na bardzo prostym przykładzie:
 jest na zewnątrz - 10 st.C (powietrze ) i -2 st.C grunt .  Jest Pan bryłą o temperaturze około + 36 st.C  ( ręce i stopy są chłodniejsze ) 
Musi Pan postać 30 minut na zewnątrz W:
1) futrzana czapka papacha z nausznikami + furmański kożuch do ziemi + buty bez podeszwy.
2) Ciepłe buty na grubej podeszwie i majtki ( tylko by nie siać zgorszenia) 

 Zapewniam Pana, że mimo iż grunt jest cieplejszy od powietrza a powierzchnia styku z nim relatywnie do tej oddającej ciepło powietrzu bardzo mała - to ja wolałbym postać w dobrych butach.

  Jeżeli Pan chce ogrzewać fundament - ma to sens tylko gdy jest od wewnątrz powietrze ( piwnica, lun pustaka na wzór skandynawski ) i wygląda to jak na europejskim certyfikacje - styropian dookoła
http://tjenester.byggforsk.no/prodok/ntg/2258/2258g.pdf   i pod nim membrana kubełkowa !!!

 Przepraszam, za tak infantylny wykład, ale to nie są skomplikowane tematy i mam nadzieję, że się Pan nie pogniewa.

----------


## fenix2

> W domach izolowanych nie stosuje się buforów. Pisałem już, ze nie da się pogodzić oszczędzania energii i akumulacji ciepła i centralnym ogrzewaniem


Nie wiem czy pan nie rozumie pytania? Więc powtórzę: idąc za pana radą chciałem się dowiedzieć jak dobrze ocieplić bufor ciepła oczywiście od wewnątrz? 
Nic nie pisałem o izolacji domu. Dom może być stary chcę ocieplić bufor ciepła.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> od posadzki bo fundamenty ocieplone (styropian dookoła), powierzchnia styku ściany z tym metrowej długości przewodnikiem jest niewielka i różnica temp


 Na poziomie ławy jest +2 do +5 st. C - grunt tam ma większą gęstość i wilgotność niż suchy piach pod podłogą. Taki grunt nawet 20 x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze - T tak jakby Pan ścianie dał 0.5cm styropianu zamiast 10cm!!! A ława nie jest w ogóle izolowana - dr Ludomir Duda - podał w Swoim opracowaniu, że przez 40mb ocieplonego z obu stron fundamentu - ucieka w sezonie 3000kWh . 



> Kolega będąc tyle lat co pisze w branży mógłby uzbroić się w rzetelną teorię zamiast wskazywać nieznane źródła.


 Fizyka to rzetelna teoria, może więc przytoczę z podręcznika - definicję współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła i jego analizę.

*Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U określany dla przegród cieplnych, szczególnie w budownictwie, umożliwiający obliczanie ciepła     przenikającego przez przegrodę cieplną, a także porównywanie własności cieplnych przegród budowlanych. Ciepło przepływające przez przegrodę wyznacza wzór:  Q - ilość przepływającego ciepła w jednostce czasu (moc cieplna) S - powierzchnia przegrody, ?T - różnica temperatur po obu stronach przegrody.  RT: współczynnik oporu cieplnego [m˛K/W]  ---- Wymień założenia do obliczenia przenikania ciepła przez przegrodę.
       W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
5)	wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody. 
*

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie wiem czy pan nie rozumie pytania? Więc powtórzę: idąc za pana radą chciałem się dowiedzieć jak dobrze ocieplić bufor ciepła oczywiście od wewnątrz? 
> Nic nie pisałem o izolacji domu. Dom może być stary chcę ocieplić bufor ciepła.


Dobrze rozumiem - wyjaśniłem Panu, że nie zajmuję się buforami ciepła - nie mają one zastosowania w budownictwie zużywającym do 30kWh/2 rocznie - a tylko takie budownictwo mnie interesowało przez ostatnie ćwierć wieku.
Radzę odizolować bufor - wyrzucając go.

----------


## kondziu87r

chciałbym podziękować panu Tomaszowi za link do artykuł na temat budynków energooszczędnych.

http://www.kape.gov.pl/new/docs/ine/...ooszcz_dom.pdf

artykuł na który się pan powołuje dowodzi tylko pańskiej głupoty! a mianowicie nie znalazłem w nim żadnego tekstu który dowodziłby pańskich chorych tez, a w ręcz przeciwnie. nie ma  w  nim mowy o żadnych izolacjach od wewnątrz czy też o 40cm styropianie pod posadzką. proponuję panu aby przestał pan pisać takie bzdury na forach gdzie każdy pana krytykuje. a jeżeli pan chce się dzielić swoją "wiedzą" to proponuje założenie własnego posta i tam szerzenie swoich dyrdymałów...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Strasznie zaniża Pan poziom. Piszemy o fizyce, o tanim domu nie pobierającym energii na ogrzewanie. Projekty są sprawdzone, producent domów też, a system - jest producent, czekamy na uzgodnienie szczegółów i ewentualny patent. 
 Co do 40cm styropianu - tyle styropianu potrzeba by dom oddawał do gruntu 0.45W/m2 x K - nie jak wymyśliłem taka normę!!!
37 cm XPS firmy BASF http://www.izodom2000polska.com/imag...owa10_mini.jpg 
 Jeszcze raz zaznaczę - rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - nie da się tych tematów pogodzić. Dlatego należy wybrać : izolować czy ogrzewać ! Pozwoli Pan, że będę pisał dla tych co wybrali IZOLOWAĆ.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> http://www.kape.gov.pl/new/docs/ine/...ooszcz_dom.pdf
> 
> artykuł na który się pan powołuje dowodzi tylko pańskiej głupoty


Może Pan się nie wczytał - to nie artykuł a reportaż przeprowadzony przez Krajową Agencję Poszanowania Energii. Reportaż był wynikiem audytów przeprowadzonych w kilku domach, w których instalowaliśmy ogrzewanie i wentylację. 
 Jeżeli  uważa Pan, że Agencja zajmuje się głupimi - to proszę do nich napisać.

----------


## gorbag

> Może Pan się nie wczytał - to nie artykuł a reportaż przeprowadzony przez Krajową Agencję Poszanowania Energii. ...
>  Jeżeli  uważa Pan, że Agencja zajmuje się głupimi - to proszę do nich napisać.


Do samego reportażu, jak i do Pana TB nic nie mam, ale jeden akapit z linkowanego tekstu bardzo mnie rozbawił - str.8:




> *Już w latach 70. XIX w.* pojawiło się określenie domu energooszczędnego czy niskoenergetycznego.
> Był to czas pierwszych kryzysów naftowych i zaczęto poszukiwać alternatywnych źródeł energii
> naturalnej. Szczególną uwagę zwrócono wtedy na rolę energii słonecznej w budownictwie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Aby osiągnąć U=0,45W/m2*K dla standardowego styropianu z lambdą 0,04 wystarczy ~9cm tj.: U (0,45) = lambda (0,04) / grubość (0,09m) czy może ja coś źle liczę?


 Szkoda, że Pan nie czyta moich postów - tylko skupia się na mało ważnych sprawach. Lambda to nie "U" współczynnik przenikania ciepła przegrody . Wróćmy do definicji 
*       W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
5)	wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody.* 
W punkcie 5 jest mowa o odbiorniku ciepła - By strumień ciepła wynosił 0.45W/m2 xK a odbiornik ( tu grunt) 6 x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze za ścianą - wychodzi 6 x więcej materiału izolacyjnego niż gdyby odbiornikiem było powietrze.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Będziemy wtedy wiedzieli czy warto porywać się z motyką na słońce - proszę mnie zrozumieć, ja nie krytykuję a tylko chcę danych bo jestem niedowiarkiem.


 A Pan uparcie Swoje - no trudno!  By można było liczyć - 
*W analizie przenikania ciepła przez przegrody budowlane przyjmujemy :
1) pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2) przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3) długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4) warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
5) wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody.* 

 Podam Panu takie wyliczenia, nie teoretyczne a praktyczne 
Dom zaizolowany 12 cm wełny z paroizolacją od wewnątrz w ścianie - 30cm wełny z paroizolacją w dachu i 40 cm styropianu od gruntu - posiadający wentylację z odzyskiem ciepła 90% zużywa do 30kWh/m2 rocznie . dokładając izolacji do ścian i dachu możemy osiągnąć standard 10-15kWh/m2 
 Co do liczenia - nie ma metod - nie jest prawdą, że ciepło ma proporcjonalne straty, czy procentowe. Może wyjaśnię na przykładzie - jeżeli ze styropianowego sześcianu zabierze Pan jedna ścianę - to ma Pan 83% izolacji czy nieizolowany obiekt?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A kto twierdzi, że lambda to U? U po prostu zależy od lambdy bo U=lambda/grubość_przegrody


Pan twierdzi 


> Aby osiągnąć U=0,45W/m2*K dla standardowego styropianu z lambdą 0,04 wystarczy ~9cm tj.: U (0,45) = lambda (0,04) / grubość (0,09m) czy może ja coś źle liczę?


Aby strumień ciepła był 0.45W/m2xK - gdy odbiornikiem jest suchy piach - styropianu musi być koło 40 cm.

  Jeszcze raz - podaję, że źle jest liczone - bo ciepło nie ucieka proporcjonalnie - nie ma znaczenia grubość izolacji np w lodówce, gdy drzwi na 5mm są niedomknięte.
 Gdyby ci co liczą - co ich Pan za przykład podaje, znali fizykę - nie nazywaliby izolacją  dwóch równoległych płyt styropianu zakopanych pod pana domem .

Z definicji : *3) długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone* - Szanowny Panie - jedyną formą izolacji w fizyce jest termos. Tylko termos ma przegrody bez krańca.
  Jeżeli pozostawiał Pan niezamknięte izolacje - dom będzie zużywał nawet ponad 30kWh/m2 - i będzie Pan zmuszony robić dość drogi centralny system ogrzewania. 
 Rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - trzeba wybrać - grzać czy izolować -wybrał Pan GRZAĆ - Ja choć sprzedaję ogrzewanie - doradzam IZOLOWAĆ - 

 Zdecydowałem się tu napisać, gdy zobaczyłem, że na Targach Murator Expo nareszcie były tylko izolacje ścian od środka i 40 cm styropianu od gruntu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> PN–EN 12831" - http://ekspert.cp5.win.pl/dziegielew...i/ce/grunt.pdf


 Czy może mi Pan podać wyliczenia ludzi z uczelni gdzie nie ma wydziałów ogrzewania? Jeszcze raz - Pan "ekspert" jest z ogrzewnictwa !!!! 
 Powołuje się Pan na normy  - norma jest OK - tylko wyliczenia... - czy  na PN 13829 - też się Pan powoła? Wyklucza ona izolację za betonem komórkowym bez paroizolacji.

----------


## firewall

> Proszę nie czarować różnicą w odbiorze ciepła przez czynniki o różnej gęstości a może zapoznać się z "Przykłady obliczania projektowej straty ciepła
> przez grunt wg PN–EN 12831" - http://ekspert.cp5.win.pl/dziegielew...i/ce/grunt.pdf
> .


Fajny artykuł.Można sobie wstępnie policzyć stratę do gruntu, przy wprowadzeniu swoich danych. Przy temperaturze  -20 stopni wyszło mi  350W straty ciepła. Jakoś przeżyję tą stratę, pomimo braku 40 cm styropianu ( sic! ) pod płytą ( u mnie będzie 20cm styroduru  )

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Fajny artykuł.Można sobie wstępnie policzyć stratę do gruntu, przy wprowadzeniu swoich danych. Przy temperaturze  -20 stopni wyszło mi  350W straty ciepła. Jakoś przeżyję tą stratę, pomimo braku 40 cm styropianu ( sic! ) pod płytą ( u mnie będzie 20cm styroduru  )


Ale Pan zapewne wybrał - ogrzewać nie izolować.
 Audytor nr 1 KAPE dr Ludomir Duda w 2006 roku powiedział  " jeżeli ktoś dziś projektuje lub wykonuje mnie jak 30 cm styropianu od gruntu, jest niedouczonym szkodnikiem" 
 Dziś Pan dr Duda, za ekonomiczną grubość izolacji - uważa 50 cm styropianu.  Gdyby były wątpliwości to telefon i mail jest na stronie audytorów
http://www.kape.gov.pl/dbaudit/fs-audita.phtml

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kolega twierdzi, że obliczenia poparte metodami naukowymi są złe nie dając kompletnie nic w zamian.


 Pan myli naukę z ochroną rynku - jeszcze raz - proszę nie uważać za wiedzę o izolacji ludzi z "ogrzewnictwa" . 
-


> nawet podłoga na gruncie nie ma takich strat jak by kolega chciał na co ostatecznym dowodem jest termowizja.


  Można prosić o metodę badania strat do gruntu termowizją? Bardzo dużo ludzi ma kamery termowizyjne choć się na nich nie zna. Brak wiedzy łatwo można rozpoznać po zdjęciach.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> No ręce i nogi opadają... autor opracowania:
> *
> Dr inż. MICHAŁ STRZESZEWSKI
> Politechnika Warszawska
> Instytut Ogrzewnictwa i Wentylacji*
> 
> Co więcej??? Podpis Prezydenta RP potrzebny???
> Jeszcze raz - jeśli są nieprawdziwe to chętnie poznam prawdziwe ale na Boga - *DANE A NIE BAJKI O GOŁODUPCACH W WALONKACH*!!!


  Co więcej !!! ???Jeszcze raz - rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewnictwa. Za 7 lat ( podpis Prezydenta i Premiera RP ) będzie budownictwo zeroenergetyczne - czym się aktualnie zajmuje - Ogrzewnictwo - to śmietnik historii! Ten Pan z definicji nie może dobrze izolować! http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia
 Czy to takie trudne pojąć? 

 Jeszcze raz dodam - skłoniło mnie tu napisać to, że na ostatnich Targach Murator Expo były firmy wyłącznie izolujący ściany od wewnątrz i 40 cm od gruntu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

: http://www.znanylekarz.pl/psychiatra/warszawa (zadzwoniłem do dr Dudy i mi ten podał)


Bardzo się cieszę, że do Pana zaczyna docierać.  Tak już jest, że jak adwersarz nie ma argumentów - to przechodzi na psychiatrię itp. 
 Ni musi Pan jeszcze dziś izolować domu, nie musi Pan kłamać, że zadzwonił do dr Dudy - Jeżeli interesuje Pana tani dom zeroenergetyczny, ze regulowaną temperaturą latem i zimą, z transmisją nadmiaru ciepła bytowego - to możemy podyskutować. O domach 10-30kWh/m2 rocznie - raczej szkoda pisać - to było przez ostanie 20 lat.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Słabo mi - metoda na oko - oglądam kamerą to co na zewnątrz i widzę -10stC i tyle samo pokazuje termometr za oknem. Oglądam kamerą okno i widzę +17-19stC,  oglądam kamerą styk podłogi ze ścianą i widzę +20stC, oglądam ścianę i zawieszony na niej termometr i widzę +21stC. Czy kamera kłamie? W którym momencie? A może te straty są utajone dla obiektywu kamery?
> 
> *Straty są i będą ale na tyle nie wielkie, że chyba nie warto przeinwestowywać i tworzyć kolejne teorie spiskowe?*
> 
> Czy kolega policzył choć raz te straty i doświadczalnie je potwierdził? Tyle lat w branży chyba pozwala na dokonanie tego elementarnego wysiłku a nie opowiadanie o dubach smalonych czy innych nikomu nie znanych dudach.


Nie bardzo wiem, skąd -10 st. C - Ktoś kto zna podstawy termodynamiki - kamerę używa wewnątrz domu. Tylko ignorant i laik ( jakich jest sporo na politechnikach ) robią zdjęcia od zewnątrz.
 Już to Szanownemu Panu wyjaśniam - kamera pokazuje obraz temperatury powierzchni - Ogromne straty ciepła do gruntu i przez fundament - powodują, że styropian od zewnątrz - przy gruncie nie będzie ogrzewany - a więc będzie niebieski.

 W 1996 roku spółdzielnia mieszkaniowa na Kochanowskiego w Warszawie - chciała jak najwięcej kasy urwać wykonawcy (UNIBUD) zrobiła zdjęcia termowizji z zewnątrz - wykazując "czerwone pola" jako niedokładności w ociepleniu. W następnych budynkach UNIBUD kleił styropian na grubsze placki. Słabo wentylowana szczelina 5mm jaka powstała - znakomicie odprowadzała ciepło. Efekt - budynku nie można dogrzać a na kamerze cały styropian granatowy. 
 Uważam, że podstawy termodynamiki trzeba znać - a mostki termiczne termowizją ogląda się od wewnątrz - zdjęcia od zewnątrz świadczą o braku wiedzy!

----------


## Crisiano

> W punkcie 5 jest mowa o odbiorniku ciepła - By strumień ciepła wynosił 0.45W/m2 xK a odbiornik ( tu grunt) 6 x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze za ścianą - wychodzi 6 x więcej materiału izolacyjnego niż gdyby odbiornikiem było powietrze.


Czyli jeśli to prawda to wystarczy odseparować styropian od gruntu (chudziaka)?

----------


## fenix2

> Dobrze rozumiem - wyjaśniłem Panu, że nie zajmuję się buforami ciepła - nie mają one zastosowania w budownictwie zużywającym do 30kWh/2 rocznie - a tylko takie budownictwo mnie interesowało przez ostatnie ćwierć wieku.
> Radzę odizolować bufor - wyrzucając go.


Czy dom czy bufor fizyka chyba ta sama. Ocieplenie to ocieplenie. Ale tak jak podejrzewałem nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi.
Gdzie można zobaczyć ten dom ocieplony przez pana od wewnątrz bez mostków termicznych zero energochłonny?

----------


## Crisiano

> Czyli jeśli to prawda to wystarczy odseparować styropian od gruntu (chudziaka)?


np specjalną folią profilowaną:
http://terrafond.com/pl/produkty/fol...ond-beton.html
odporność na nacisk powierzchniowy 250kPa i oddzielenie chudziaka od styropianu warstwą powietrza czyli brak przewodzenia.

----------


## DEZET

Ja też bym oczekiwał konkretów- pomiary ze zbudowanego przez Tomasza domu, zdjęć izolacji, a nie czytania co 3 posty wytłuszczonej wyliczanki o fizyce.
Proszę pokazać konkretne dane i przykłady zastosowania izolacji wewnątrz- skoro było to na targach, nie jest to tajemnicą. 
Najlepiej zbudować dom kulkę w środku, bo wtedy zawsze na ścianę ciepło będzie prostopadłe...tylko pytanie z czego to ciepło, skoro nie ma być ogrzewania? A 90% odzysk ciepła z reku, to może w laboratorium a nie w realu. Jeśli się mylę, proszę o konkretny działający i opomiarowany model.

P.S. Czego dotyczy to: http://tjenester.byggforsk.no/prodok/ntg/2258/2258g.pdf ,
bo mnie wygląda na sposób ułożenia folii kubełkowej, która z izolacją ma raczej mało wspólnego?

----------


## Liwko

> Tylko, że ocieplając od wewnątrz odcinamy się od czasami bardzo dużej masy akumulacyjnej którą warto latem wygrzać aby do później jesieni z niej korzystać.


Mało tego. Ta masa akumulacyjna jest jest nam potrzebna niemal cały rok. Jeżeli jej nie będzie, to zwyczajne odwiedziny gości mogą być dla nas koszmarem. Jeden, kilka dni z mocnymi zyskami ciepła przez okna, też dla domu z dużą masą akumulacyjną nie są problemem. Masa akumulacyjna jest takim regulatorem temperatury. Powoli przyjmuje, ale i powoli oddaje energię.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czyli jeśli to prawda to wystarczy odseparować styropian od gruntu (chudziaka)?


 Tak się buduje w Skandynawi a u nas np. Damir - tam gdy odbiornikiem jest grunt - dająą dziś 40 cm np Izodom2000.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> P.S. Czego dotyczy to: http://tjenester.byggforsk.no/prodok/ntg/2258/2258g.pdf ,
> bo mnie wygląda na sposób ułożenia folii kubełkowej, która z izolacją ma raczej mało wspólnego?


Co do membran kubełkowych - mało u nas jest fachowców znających się na nich. Wyjaśniając jak to działa oprę się na twórcach systemy firmie ISOLA . (ICOPAL na podobne instrukcje)
 Folie kubełkowe zostały wymyślone by wody z zewnątrz do fundamentu nie wpuścić a tę z wewnątrz wypuścić  http://www.isola.no/produkter/grunn/...nnmursplate-2/  dolne zdjęcie . Lepiszcza się do tego nie nadają, są mało odporne na ciśnienie negatywne i izolują w obie strony .
 Metoda układanie jest na instrukcji dokładanej do rolki http://www.isola.no/assets/Norway/In..._montering.pdf  styropian ( izolacja termiczna jest na zewnątrz i tylko gdy jest piwnica)  Lepik 30 cm .  Z tym, że membrana to nie wszystko - do kompletu jest uszczelnienie, gwoździe z uszczelkami listwy wykończeniowe itp. tu jest lista http://www.isola.no/produkter/grunn/...dpagestab/tabs .

----------


## jasiek71

> Mało tego. Ta masa akumulacyjna jest jest nam potrzebna niemal cały rok. Jeżeli jej nie będzie, to zwyczajne odwiedziny gości mogą być dla nas koszmarem. Jeden, kilka dni z mocnymi zyskami ciepła przez okna, też dla domu z dużą masą akumulacyjną nie są problemem. Masa akumulacyjna jest takim regulatorem temperatury. Powoli przyjmuje, ale i powoli oddaje energię.


teraz nasuwa sie pytanie ...
jak dużą masę akumulacyjną powinien mieć budynek ...?
patrząc na mojego "styropianowca" jakoś nie bardzo pasują mi te wasze teorie o szybkim wyziębianiu czy przegrzewaniu , według moich obserwacji to wystarczy pudło styropianowe z wylewką betonową jako stabilizator...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> np specjalną folią profilowaną:
> http://terrafond.com/pl/produkty/fol...ond-beton.html
> odporność na nacisk powierzchniowy 250kPa i oddzielenie chudziaka od styropianu warstwą powietrza czyli brak przewodzenia.


Na tej stronie jest troszkę błędów. Ktoś słyszał, że dzwonią ale nie wie w którym kościele 
  Na zewnątrz fundamentu są stosowane membrany kubełkowe JAK DRENAŻ - i nie jest to ta sama membrana - tylko z doklejoną na szczytach kubełków włókniną - bez tej włókniny ( jak na obrazka z podanej strony ) nie będzie szybkiego odprowadzania wody do drenażu http://www.isola.com/assets/Products...multidrain.jpg

----------


## Liwko

Tak się jeszcze nad czymś zastanawiam. Skoro grunt odbiera ciepło 20x szybciej niż powietrze, to całe moje harcerstwo właśnie wzięło w łeb. Nauczono mnie kiedyś żeby rozgrzane kamienie z ogniska zakopać pod namiotem a do rana będzie w nim cieplej. Sprawdziłem, działa. Te same kamienie przy ognisku były już zupełnie zimne. Ech ta fizyka...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

*Dr inż. MICHAŁ STRZESZEWSKI
Politechnika Warszawska
Instytut Ogrzewnictwa i Wentylacji*
 Dlaczego ta "wiedza" jest dziś delikatnie pisząc "mało pożyteczna"? 

Wyjaśnię jeszcze raz - rolą izolacji termicznej i odzysku ciepła w wentylacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - TO SĄ DWIE WYKLUCZAJĄCE SIEBIE SPRZECZNOŚCI
 Obliczenia OZC itp nie mają najmniejszego sensu i zastosowania przy małych potrzebach ciepła - to są "wyliczenia" do kotłowni. Kotłownie nie potrafią mało produkować ciepła.

 Nie wszystko co w dużej skali ma sens sprawdza się w małej . Przykład - samochód 1000 kg z silnikami disla 1,5l 100kM i benzynowym 1,5l 100kM 
Mniej pali i lepiej jeździ diselek - ale zmniejszmy skalę - 1000 razy  auto ma 1 kg - silnik 1.5cm - benzynowe są... dzisla się nawet nie zbuduje.
 Jak już pisałem - trzeba wybrać : Czy chcemy dom ogrzewać czy izolować . Przy małych potrzebach ciepła ( od 1000 - 4000 kWh ) na ogrzewanie - kotłowni żadnej nie da się zamontować - one tyle nie potrafią produkować.
 A Pan dr Strzeszewski - siedzi dalej w kotłowniach !!! 
Po co komu "wiedza" Pana dr w domach zeroenergetycznych czyli pasywnych? Pan dr musi mijać się z prawdą nie bez udziału świadomości - by funkcjonować.
Szanowny Panie kszhu - czy może Pan podać jak radzą izolować profesorowie czy doktorzy od fizyki budowli po uniwersytetach - czyli uczelniach gdzie JEST FIZYKA A NIE MA OGRZEWNICTWA???
  Jeszcze raz - ogrzewanie czy izolacja TO WYBÓR nie kompromis - Pan dr Strzeszewski wybrał OGRZEWANIE, więc izolację zwalcza.

http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Moje mieszkanie z małą masą akumulacyjną w ubiegłym tygodniu załapało ~26stC a teraz ma ~20stC i to tylko dlatego, że włączyło się ogrzewanie. Budowany dom w tym samym czasie osiągnął ledwo 18stC


 Zapewne miał Pan mało sterowalny system ustawiania temperatury. 
W temacie domów energooszczędnych ( do 15kWh/m2 rocznie ) czy zeroenergetycznych do rozwiązania były następujące problemy


*1)      Komfort termiczny – przy bardzo skutecznych izolacjach termicznych, nadmiar ciepła z nasłonecznienia, ciepło bytowe, ciepło z zysków od sprzętu domowego i światła stanowi ogromny problem. 

2)      Cena kompletnej instalacji na zewnątrz i wewnątrz

3)      Prostota instalacji, łatwość montażu, serwisowania i trwałość.*

i te sprawy rozwiązałem

Ad-1 Instalacja stabilnie utrzymuje temperaturę, nadmiar ciepła odprowadzając do pomieszczeń gdzie tego nadmiaru nie ma.

Ad -2 Cena kompletnej instalacji wraz OZE jest niższa od najtańszego centralnego ogrzewania gazowego

Ad –3 Montaż, konserwacja jest banalnie prosty i nie wymaga kosztów.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tak się jeszcze nad czymś zastanawiam. Skoro grunt odbiera ciepło 20x szybciej niż powietrze, to całe moje harcerstwo właśnie wzięło w łeb. Nauczono mnie kiedyś żeby rozgrzane kamienie z ogniska zakopać pod namiotem a do rana będzie w nim cieplej. Sprawdziłem, działa. Te same kamienie przy ognisku były już zupełnie zimne. Ech ta fizyka...


Ogrzewanie podłogowe jest bardzo dobre - proszę pamiętać, że nie słońce ogrzewa powietrze a ziemia. Dlatego ziemia jest zawsze cieplejsza od powietrza. Jestem przekonany, że Pana ogrzewanie podłogowe zadziałało bo było lato - i do utrzymania temperatury 24-25st.C gdy grunt ma 22-24st niewiele potrzeba .
 Co innego gdyby te kamienie użył Pan zimą. 
Jest Pan "kotłownią" 100W czyli na jakieś 3 m3 domu. Gdyby musiał Pan w takim "domu" ( namiot 3m3 "jedynka" ) przenocować mając do dyspozycji parę płyt styroduru... włożyłby Pan go w dach? Ja pod dupę. Powiększając ten namiot - o metr --o metr do 300m3 - dalej najwięcej izolacji dałbym od gruntu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 1. Chcę znać realne straty wyrażone w wattach energii - głównie przez ściany, strop, podłogę, fundamenty, okna, drzwi i wentylację.
> 2. Jak to będę je znał to będę mógł znaleźć punkt równowagi pomiędzy kosztem uzupełnienia tych strat a kosztem ich ograniczania poprzez zastosowanie innego sposobu izolacji.


 Nie jestem przedstawicielem izolacji!!! Dlaczego więc zarzut "marketing"? Nie sprzedaje jej, nie mam też udziałów. Ale wracając do tematu.
Zacytuję prof Krzysztofa Żmijewskiego - twórcę Krajowej Agencji Poszanowania Energii
 Ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie interesuje mnie ten cały bełkot marketingowy, to co kto wybrał, kto jest za zamachem a kto za wypadkiem itp. Mnie to nie obchodzi bo to samo wyjdzie!
> 
> 1. Chcę znać realne straty wyrażone w wattach energii - głównie przez ściany, strop, podłogę, fundamenty, okna, drzwi i wentylację.
> 2. Jak to będę je znał to będę mógł znaleźć punkt równowagi pomiędzy kosztem uzupełnienia tych strat a kosztem ich ograniczania poprzez zastosowanie innego sposobu izolacji.
> 
> Proste?


to nie jest takie proste ...
samo zbudowanie budynku nic nie da, trzeba jeszcze przekonać niedowiarków a to trwa latami...
po latach okazuje się że np. dane rozwiązanie miało sens ale niestety my już z tego nie skorzystamy ... :bash: 

dwa lata temu opisałem moje rozwiązanie dotyczące CWU ( dachowy solar...), p dziś dzień mało kto wierzy temu rozwiązaniu a nikt nawet nie spróbował zbudować... :yes: 
teraz podobnie jest z wentylacją ... :yes: 
wszyscy krzyczą że BEEE...ale nikt na oczy nie widział ... :sad: 
tak jest ze wszystkim... :bash:

----------


## DEZET

> Zapewne miał Pan mało sterowalny system ustawiania temperatury. 
> W temacie domów energooszczędnych ( do 15kWh/m2 rocznie ) czy zeroenergetycznych do rozwiązania były następujące problemy
> *1)      Komfort termiczny – przy bardzo skutecznych izolacjach termicznych, nadmiar ciepła z nasłonecznienia, ciepło bytowe, ciepło z zysków od sprzętu domowego i światła stanowi ogromny problem. 
> 
> 2)      Cena kompletnej instalacji na zewnątrz i wewnątrz
> 
> 3)      Prostota instalacji, łatwość montażu, serwisowania i trwałość.*
> i te sprawy rozwiązałem
> 
> ...


Najpierw negowana jest potrzeba OZE a teraz pkt. 2 posługujesz się tym niepotrzebnym przecież parametrem, bo ten wyimaginowany dom nie potrzebuje przecież ogrzewania. Zadałem wcześniej pytania, "odpowiedziałeś" wymijająco, na zupełnie nieistotny temat folii kubełkowej. 
Konkretów, konkretów, a nie wydumanych teorii. Gdzie te domy? Pokaż sposób izolowania, a nie teoretyzuj.
A w ogóle proponowałbym założyć swój wątek i tam pokazać cudowne sposoby izolowania.

----------


## jasiek71

> Kolejny cytat bez najmniejszego dowodu! Kolego *DANE*, gdzie są *DANE*???


nawet jak by ktos postawił taki budynek to uważasz że inni uwierzyli by ...?
no może po 30 latach jak już kilku innych śmiałków by sie znalazło ... :cool:

----------


## jasiek71

> Na czuja to musiałbyś wybudować dwa identyczne domy, różniące się tylko tą posadzką, identycznie je użytkować i badać.


no to teraz znajdź dwóch śmiałków co by wybudowali takie budynki obok siebie ... :stir the pot:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Na czuja to musiałbyś wybudować dwa identyczne domy, różniące się tylko tą posadzką, identycznie je użytkować i badać.


 Tak właśnie uczyniłem - dlatego nie boje się o tym pisać, od ponad 20 lat.

----------


## jasiek71

> To można policzyć, ja policzyłem i twierdzę, że nie ma sensu lepiej bo zaoszczędzę grosze a wydam grubo. I też nie ma kwestii wiary czy nie - bierzesz termowizję i oglądasz w chałupie styk posadzka-ściana, patrzysz na zużycie, rachunki itp.
> 
> 
> 
> Dlatego wystarczy policzyć i pobadać później.
> Gdzieś tu na forum krążyła taka praca doktorska dotycząca ocieplania posadzek na gruncie - wyliczenia, badania, doświadczenia obaliły wiele szalonych teorii.


ty liczysz ...
a ja bardziej na czuja ... :yes: 
przynajmniej mam to namacalnie ... :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To można policzyć, ja policzyłem i twierdzę, że nie ma sensu lepiej bo zaoszczędzę grosze a wydam grubo


 Ludzie, którzy zdecydowli się ogrzewać - twierdzą, że dom zeroenergetyczny czy taki 10-15kWh/m2 rocznie jest droższy od gotoca np. z Muratora. Otóż to nieprawda. "Liczenie" jest ustawione pod ogrzewanie - dlatego nic Pan nie wyliczy. Jeżeli Pan zrozumie, że ciepło nie opuszcza Pana domu PROPORCJONALNIE - to Pan zrozumie, że te wyliczenia są psu na budę.
 Jeszcze raz podam przykład - zabierając jedną ścianę z sześcianu - ma Pan obiekt nieizolowany a nie izolowany w 83% - To jak Teyowskim tjaktojem - trzy koła dobre! 
 Albo termos jest - albo go nie ma.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dom 2 x 60m2 był postawiony na Bratyckiej do badań w latach 90-97 - potem dzierżawa terenu się skończyła - dom wyburzono. A domach izolowanych robimy instalacje od 23 lat - co tu Panu jeszcze wyjaśnić?




> No to w końcu jest dom i 20 lat doświadczeń! Dlaczego zatem nie ma jakiegoś rzetelnego opracowania na kształt np. czego ś takiego http://lipinscy.pl/pl/projekty_domow...zcz%C4%99dnego
> Co, jak , dlaczego itp.???


Ja zajmuję się domami izolowanymi - dom pod Smolcem - tak dokładnie opisany do izolowanych się nie zalicza - nawet do normatywnych. Zużycie całkowite energii ponad 16000kWh/137m2 - toż to klima powinna chodzić w zimę nie ogrzewanie!!!

----------


## Liwko

> Jest Pan "kotłownią" 100W czyli na jakieś 3 m3 domu. Gdyby musiał Pan w takim "domu" ( namiot 3m3 "jedynka" ) przenocować mając do dyspozycji parę płyt styroduru... włożyłby Pan go w dach? Ja pod dupę. Powiększając ten namiot - o metr --o metr do 300m3 - dalej najwięcej izolacji dałbym od gruntu.


A ja bym wykopał dołek i styropian dał od góry  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

... i Pan kopie sobie dołek!


Warum wird die versprochene Heizkostenersparnis nicht erreicht? Berechnen Energieberater, die oft als Experten zu Rate gezogen werden, die falschen Daten oder operieren sie mit falschen Messmethoden?

Nachvollziehbar ist, dass über die Gebäudehülle eine Menge Heizenergie verloren geht. Doch wie hoch ist der Verlust beziehungsweise der Einspareffekt tatsächlich? Schließlich ist die Dämmung der Fassade eine vergleichsweise teure Angelegenheit - die die Mieter über die Modernisierungsumlage bezahlen müssen.

In mehreren Fernsehberichten wurde in diesem Zusammenhang eine Untersuchung des Bundesbauministeriums zitiert, wonach die Außenwände nur für 14 Prozent der Energieverluste verantwortlich sind. Doch dieses Rechenbeispiel bezieht sich auf eine Doppelhaushälfte aus dem Jahre 1972. Nach anderen Berechnungen, etwa der gemeinnützigen Beratungsgesellschaft "co2online" betragen die Wärmeverluste durch die Hülle eines Gebäudes durchschnittlich 20 bis 30 Prozent. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass sich die Heizkosten allein durch eine Dämmung um 20 bis 30 Prozent senken ließe



*Fassadendämmung = Energetische Volksverdummung!*

http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/

----------


## Liwko

> Tak wkurzyłeś TB, że szwargotać zaczął z wrażenia


Ja ja, natürlich

A ziemianka jest ok. Byle dać dobrą czapkę  :wink: 
Najlepiej z ziemi!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Cóż... mogę tylko zaprosić. Podawać adresów na forum nie mogę. Może Pan też się zwrócić do uznanego audytora (dr Dudy) który robił audyty. 
W domach nieizolowanych ( zużycie ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie) - robiło się centralne ogrzewanie - Pan ma dom izolowany czy nie?

----------


## Liwko

> I miałbyś klasyczną ziemiankę - szybko, tanio i prosto i ani byś nie zamarzł ani latem nie przegrzał się.


Bo ziemia jest największym akumulatorem energii. Wystarczy to przetestować w nieogrzewanym, nieizolowanym od dołu, dobrze ocieplonym garażu. Różnica temperatur w ciągu roku, będzie w nim na poziomie kilkunastu stopni.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I to wszystko po to by wciskać ogrzewanie wentylacją?


 Tylko naprawdę ktoś ograniczony może łaczyć ogrzewanie czy chłodzenie z wentylacją.
 A co do obliczeń... to nic Pan naprawdę nie zrozumiał? Nie będę się posługiwał błędnymi obliczeniami - w tych obliczeniach jest - ściana, dach... Izolacja to termos - jest całością - ją się wykonuje nie liczy!!! Nie ma 90 czy 70% izolacji - jak chcą Pańskie wzory. 
 Budownictwo XX wieku kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie - wszystko powyżej to marketing rynku instalacyjnego.
 Budownictwo pasywne... czyli ZERO ENERGII NA OGRZEWANIE - jest proste i tanie - ale IBP i wydziałom ogrzewania - nie chodzi przecież o zero!!! Tu nie chodzi o złapanie króliczka a o gonienie go!!! 
 Oni biorą kasę do czasu gdy takie budownictwo stanie się faktem!!! Co nie widać tego???

----------


## miódmalina

robocizna na własną rękę, zwarta bryła, budowa domu bez "oryginalnych" efektów np nietypowe okna, drzwi itd.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 1. Proszę nie posługiwać się błędnymi tylko pokazać jakie są prawidłowe.
> 
> 2. Proszę pokazać jak wybudować w naszym kraju dom, który nie będzie potrzebował energii do ogrzewania - ile, gdzie, jakiej izolacji i jakie dzięki niej uzyskam współczynniki utraty energii.
> 
> 3. Proszę pokazać ile to kosztuje.
> 
> Jeśli nie wyrażam się jasno to podkreślę - proszę o *LICZBY* a nie *BAJKI*!


Wyłącznie podaje liczby, szkoda, że pan nie czyta ! No cóż jak się nie rozumie to się denerwuje. Podałem zużycie -podałem koszty. Podałem fizykę. Podałem też dlaczego Politechnika i OZC muszą oszukiwać. 
Woli Pan budować drożej bo z centralnym ogrzewaniem - Pana wybór - już pisałem: trzeba się zdecydować OGRZEWAMY czy IZOLUJEMY Pan się zapewne zdecydował na ogrzewanie - stąd ta frustracja!





> Harmonogram konferencji "Poprawa parametrów energetycznych obiektów dzięki ocieplaniu od wewnątrz"
> 
> Dodano: 21 lutego 2013
> 
> Od 25 lutego 2013 r. rozpoczyna się cykl konferencji "Poprawa parametrów energetycznych obiektów dzięki ocieplaniu od wewnątrz" organizowanych przez Xella Polska Sp. z o.o. - producenta materiałów SILKA, YTONG i MULTIPOR. Zobacz harmonogram spotkań.
> Harmonogram konferencji "Poprawa parametrów energetycznych obiektów dzięki ocieplaniu od wewnątrz"
> 
> Program konferencji:
> 10:30	Rozpoczęcie
> ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dobrze się zaczyna, co z izolacją? Kontynuuj - ile i jaka aby zejść do ZERA bo kolega TB jakoś nie potrafi nic konkretnego wyjawić?


To Pan jeszcze nie wie??? Piszę a Pan nie czyta!

----------


## nydar

Uf udało się przebrnąć przez tą pianę.
Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz.Jakim cudem ogrzałem dom 140m2 (parterowy) 2000 kWh z kawałkiem w sezonie zimowym mimo że styropianu w posadce tylko 18cm.Dzisiaj temp.w domu 20-21oC,pochmurno,więc zyski tylko z nędznego rozproszonego.Temperatura posadzki19,5oC a podłogówka od dawna wyłączona.Zgodnie z teorią TB ta ilość energii na pokrycie strat przez posadzkę by nie starczyła.Dziwna ta teoria a wystarczyło by wstawić parę liczb do wzoru aby rozwiać wątpliwości. Po co to robić skoro można bić pianę.

----------


## nydar

Fundament,ocieplony na ,,zewnątrz " 10-ma cm.styropianu.Najzabawniejsze w tym wszystkim jest fakt ,że straty ciepła generuje różnica temperatur.Eliminując domy na bagnie,reszta stoi na piachu o różnej wilgotności.Pod domem po latach piach przynajmniej w warstwie pod chudziakiem robi się suchy.Taki piasek przewodzi słabo a jego warstwa 100cm,to to samo co 10cm.styropianu.Na ogół pod fundamentem panuje temp.nie niższa od 10-12oC .Na tej podstawie można w miarę precyzyjnie określić straty znając temp.posadzki wewnątrz domu i temp.powietrza wewnątrz domu.Należy rozważać straty między posadzką o temp.20-22oC(z kaloryferami) do 24-25oC(podłogówka).Ten gradient temperatury wyznacza faktyczne straty.Slogan o 20-to krotnie większej stracie do gruntu niż powietrza jest zwykłym biciem piany.Niech szanowny TB udowodni to matematycznie.Ja nie muszę,bo podaje wyniki pomiarów.Jeżeli się z nimi nie zgadza,niech udowodni matematycznie albo zawrze pysk.

----------


## Crisiano

[QUOTE] np specjalną folią profilowaną:
http://terrafond.com/pl/produkty/fol...ond-beton.html
odporność na nacisk powierzchniowy 250kPa i oddzielenie chudziaka od styropianu warstwą powietrza czyli brak przewodzenia.



> Na tej stronie jest troszkę błędów. Ktoś słyszał, że dzwonią ale nie wie w którym kościele 
>   Na zewnątrz fundamentu są stosowane membrany kubełkowe JAK DRENAŻ - i nie jest to ta sama membrana - tylko z doklejoną na szczytach kubełków włókniną - bez tej włókniny ( jak na obrazka z podanej strony ) nie będzie szybkiego odprowadzania wody do drenażu http://www.isola.com/assets/Products...multidrain.jpg


Czy Pan prowadzi monolog sam ze sobą? Czy link jest do foli drenażowej czy pod posadzki?

----------


## fenix2

Powtórzę pytanie bo nie widzę odpowiedzi a już 3 strony lania wody.

*Gdzie można zobaczyć ten dom ocieplony przez pana od wewnątrz bez mostków termicznych "zero energochłonny"?*

----------


## nydar

Dlatego jestem zwolennikiem pewnych teorii i przeciwnikiem innych,bo przetestowałem je u siebie.Jestem zwolennikiem solara bo z 9m2 radiatora można w sezonie dostać jakieś 2000kWh energii ciepnej.Jestem przeciwnikiem dużych przeszkleń od południa,bo w naszym klimacie zimą słońca jest nic.Można dyskutować jedynie o względach estetycznych.Jestem przeciwnikiem rekuperatora p-p,bo to jest fikcja literacka a nie efekt finansowy..Jestem przeciwnikiem pomp ciepła bo to nieuzasadniony koszt a zwolennikiem izolacji.Jestem zwolennikiem instalacji wentylacyjnej grawitacyjnej-wyporowej,bo jest skuteczniejsza.Ale co z tego .Każdy budujący  wybiera swoją wizję domu.I to jest wizja na ogół wynikająca z różnych informacji.Siła tych informacji decyduje o decyzjach.Jeżeli napiszę post i przeczyta to kilkaset osób to moja opinia jest bliska zeru .Jeżeli napisze to tabloid i przeczyta to kilka tysięcy osób,to jest to prawda objawiona.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wg TB wzory są nieprawdziwe


 Dokładnie tak.  Podstawą liczenia jest założenie, że straty ciepła są proporcjonalne. A nie są. 
 Podstawą liczenia jest różnica temperatur, a ma ona znikomy wpływ w porównanie ze współczynnikiem odbioru ciepła.
 Nawet mała szczelina w termosie - powoduje, że cały termos jest do wyrzucenia.
 Czy - wystarczy 1 minutę potrzymać rękę w powietrzu -20st.C i w wodzie +1 - by się przekonać, że delta T ma marginalne znaczenie przy dobrym odbiorniku.
Ocieplanie fasadowe - to pranie mózgów - nie liczenie. 
A, że napotykam na opór materii piorącej mózgi Polaków - nie dziwi mnie to. 
I tak na końcu jest licznik i tym się najlepiej posługiwać.

----------


## nydar

Jakimś cudem to co liczyłem na papierze zgadza się z dokładnością 10% ze stanem faktycznym.Z faktycznym zużyciem energii.Jeżeli nie wierzysz we wzory to proponuję tą jedną minutę potrzymać palec w ..... .Może wiara wróci a sloganizm ustąpi.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Panów poziom intelektualny i kulturalny czyni tłumaczenie - bezcelowym . Staram się pisać dla osób myślących, proszę więc wybaczyć, że nie będę Panom poświęcał więcej czasu.  Sądząc po wielkości luk intelektualnych, nie mogę liczyć, na rewanż, ale nie przeszkadza mi to zbytnio.
Pozdrawiam i dalej będę zainteresowanym opisywał 
JAK TANIO ZBUDOWAĆ DOM ZEROENERGETYCZNY.

----------


## nydar

q = hsi x (Ti - Tsi ) To jest mój dowód. Udowodni swoja teorię.

----------


## nydar

Typowe .Jak podstawisz byle jaki wzorek,to adwersarz umyka..Istotą tego wzorku jest fakt że nie jest istotna grubość i jakość izolacji ale różnica temp.między powietrzem w domu i temp.posadzki wewnątrz.Pokazuje  ile kWh ucieka przy różnej izolacji.Prosta zasada .Jeżeli źródło ciepła jest w stanie dostarczyć odpowiednią ilość ciepła ,to temp.posadzki czy innych przegród decyduje  o tm ile to źródło ciepła musi go wygenerować.
Dla dociekliwych.Kupcie za parę PLN pirometr i wszystko będzie jasne.TB próbuje indoktrynować sloganami o termosie czy wkładaniu palca,czy ręki.Dane i tylko dane pozwalają zweryfikować .Puki co ich brak.I jak przypuszczam nie nastąpią.Natomiast słowotok o Dudzie,czy innych będzie powtarzany jak mantra.Szanowny TB chcesz przeforsować jakąś ideę,daj trochę danych do weryfikacji,a nie pieprzysz za przeproszeniem w kółko to samo.
ps.Forum to skupisko pomysłów,idei,koncepcji i dziwnych pytań.Z jednych można się pośmiać ,inne rozważyć,a do twoich nie ma danych.
    No i na tym forum mówimy sobie na ty .Taki jest wzór.Mówiąc do adwersarzy przez per pan sprawiasz wrażenie kogoś lepszego.Norma forumowa tego nie przewiduje.Z całym szacunkiem ale na Pana trzeba mieć wygląd i portfel.(tak powiedział mi gospodarz sprzedający działkę w Borach Tucholskich).
To mądry człowiek był.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Widać, że są w kraju ludzie, którzy nie boją się przedstawiać swoich projektów ZEROENERGETYCZNYCH, np. tutaj http://www.budynekzeroenergetyczny.com.pl - nie wypowiadam się na temat budynku, technologii itp. ale najważniejsze jest to, że:
> - wiadomo co to za dom,
> - wiadomo jakie stosuje technologie,
> - wiadomo kto odpowiada za projekt, realizację itp.


Znowu Pan nie czyta . Przedstawiłem problemy jakie trzeba było rozwiązać dla domów zeroenergetycznych:





> 1)      Komfort termiczny – przy bardzo skutecznych izolacjach termicznych, ciepło z nasłonecznienia, ciepło bytowe, ciepło z zysków od sprzętu domowego i światła stanowi ogromny problem. 
> 
> 2)      Cena kompletnej instalacji na zewnątrz i wewnątrz
> 
> 3)      Prostota instalacji, łatwość montażu, serwisowania i trwałość.


  - Cena systemu jest wyższa niż założenie centralnego ogrzewania
 -  Nie ma rozwiązania odprowadzania ciepła nadmiaru bytowego czy słonecznego ( lub obu na raz ) które to ciepło jest problemem w domach izolowanych.
 Panowie - to teoretycy i raczkują w temacie. Takie rozwiązania to ja testowałem w latach 91-96.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> .Jak podstawisz byle jaki wzorek,to adwersarz umyka..


 To proszę nie umykać!!! 
Co do wzorków... napisałem, ze one oparte na błędnym założeniu, że straty ciepła są proporcjonalne!!! Nawet są tak głupie opracowania, gdzie straty ciepła pokazane są w %  podłoga tyle % ściana ... itd!!!!- Niech Pan zrozumie, że jeżeli otworzy Pan okno, które stanowi 1 / 180 termosu - jakim jest dom - to bardzo szybko dom się wychłodzi.
 A skoro wyjściowe założenie jest złe - nie ma co rozpatrywać reszty. A ta reszta - dodam
- nie można podawać współczynnika przenikania ciepła przegrody gdy
1 ciepło idzie inaczej niż prostopadle
2 jest możliwy ruch powietrza czy wilgoci w przegrodzie.

Teraz o "uciekaniu" - omija Pan skrzętnie temat PN 13829 !!! - to norma obowiązująca od 12 lat!!!
 - omija Pan skrzętnie to co mnie skłoniło tu napisać :  Na kwietniowych targach Murator Expo pierwszy raz nie widziałem nikogo kto ocieplałby od zewnątrz, były firmy izolujące od wewnątrz i zalecające 40cm izolacji od gruntu.

  Mam jeszcze pytanie - wie Pan na czym polega nowatorstwo mojego rozwiązania dotyczącego instalacji utrzymującej temperaturę?

----------


## kondziu87r

to ja zapytam po raz kolejny i liczę żę teraz odpowie pan konkretnie na zadawane pytania. proszę podać nazwy firm które były na targach i które to izolowały od wewnątrz. drugie skoro pan stosuje tego typu izolacje proszę podać dokładnie jakimi materiałami się pan posługuje lub jakie pańskim zdaniem są najlepsze. dokładnie tu, to i tyle a tam, to i tyle. a nie pierdolenie o farmazonach. KONKRETY!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> to ja zapytam po raz kolejny i liczę żę teraz odpowie pan konkretnie na zadawane pytania. proszę podać nazwy firm które były na targach i które to izolowały od wewnątrz. drugie skoro pan stosuje tego typu izolacje proszę podać dokładnie jakimi materiałami się pan posługuje lub jakie pańskim zdaniem są najlepsze. dokładnie tu, to i tyle a tam, to i tyle. a nie pierdolenie o farmazonach. KONKRETY!!!


Szanowny Panie - nikt kto zna podstawy fizyki nie ociepla za murem na fundamencie - to chore by nie napisać debilne! 
A firmy... Może Pan wygooglować "*izolacja od wewnątrz!* 
Dlaczego nie można przyklejać izolacji bez za stałym odbiornikiem ciepła:
-Dom zużywa nawet ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie 
-Nie można podawać "U" ścian, czyli nie da się zrobić obowiązkowej od 2011 charakterystyki
-Nie przejdzie testu szczelności Polska Norma 13829 ( od 2000 roku) 

- I proszę o odrobinę kultury. 
Należy skończyć z obłędem ocieplania od zewnątrz 

-

----------


## kondziu87r

zadam kolejne pytanie CZY TY POTRAFISZ CZYTAĆ ZE ZROZUMIENIEM, dla przypomnienia dodam że uczyli tego w podstawówce, było to trochę przed fizyką. NIE PYTAŁEM O BZDURY TYLKO O KONKRETY!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie Szanowny Panie - dostał Pan konkretną odpowiedź. Na targach wszystkie firmy były z izolacjami ścian od wewnątrz - jakie były firmy... można sprawdzić w googlach. 
 A nauka czytania jest po to przed fizyką, by ją poznać -  termodynamika - sposoby rozchodzenia się ciepła - i fizyka budowli - definicja współczynnika przenikania ciepła - wykluczają przyklejanie izolacji termicznej za murem na fundamencie. Jeżeli ktoś tak robi - nie zna podstaw, jak nie zna podstaw to faktycznie ciężko mu cokolwiek wytłumaczyć. 
 za 7 lat wszystkie domy będą zero  http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia
Interesuje Pana ten temat - jak to tanio osiągnąć? Czy chce Pan bronić rynek instalacyjno grzewczy ? Można jasno?

----------


## DEZET

> Nie Szanowny Panie - dostał Pan konkretną odpowiedź. Na targach wszystkie firmy były z izolacjami ścian od wewnątrz - jakie były firmy... można sprawdzić w googlach. 
>  A nauka czytania jest po to przed fizyką, by ją poznać -  termodynamika - sposoby rozchodzenia się ciepła - i fizyka budowli - definicja współczynnika przenikania ciepła - wykluczają przyklejanie izolacji termicznej za murem na fundamencie. Jeżeli ktoś tak robi - nie zna podstaw, jak nie zna podstaw to faktycznie ciężko mu cokolwiek wytłumaczyć. 
>  za 7 lat wszystkie domy będą zero  http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/gospodarka/5084-budownictwo-zeroenergetyczne-bedzie-trudne-do-wprowadzenia
> Interesuje Pana ten temat - jak to tanio osiągnąć? Czy chce Pan bronić rynek instalacyjno grzewczy ? Można jasno?


Czy potrafisz coś KONKRETNEGO napisać? Od kilku stron czekam na odpowiedź: jak zbudować taki dom, jak to tanio osiągnąć? A Ty bełkoczesz i bełkoczesz i żadnej odpowiedzi. Jakie materiały zastosować? Doczekam się?
A z googlania "izolacja od wewnątrz"- czego na pewno nie zrobiłeś, więc zacytuję:" 
*muratorplus.pl* *Technika* *Izolacje termiczne i akustyczne* *Ocieplanie budynków: izolacja termiczna od wewnątrz* *Ocieplanie budynków: izolacja termiczna od wewnątrz**Zgodnie z zasadami fizyki budowli izolacja termiczna powinna być  mocowana po zewnętrznej stronie przegrody. Co zrobić jednak w sytuacji,  gdy ocieplenie budynku od zewnątrz jest niemożliwe?*          		 			 				 					Właściwe *ocieplanie budynków* wymaga  uwzględnienia dwóch zjawisk fizycznych - transportu energii czyli ciepła  oraz dyfuzji pary wodnej w przegrodach warstwowych. Termoizolacja *od wewnątrz*  powoduje przesunięcie strefy przemarzania ściany, a więc również strefy  wykraplania się pary wodnej do wewnątrz, co grozi zawilgoceniem  przegrody i zmniejszeniem jej trwałości. Przy ocieplaniu od zewnątrz te  zjawiska nie występują. Mur znajduje się zawsze w ciepłej strefie (poza  strefą przemarzania) i co ważne nagrzewa się razem z pomieszczeniem. Ma  tę samą temperaturę co powietrze we wnętrzu. Stabilizuje pracę układu  grzewczego z uwagi na swoją dużą bezwładność cieplną i korzystnie wpływa  na mikroklimat wnętrza ze względu na pojemność wilgotnościową. W murze  nie następuje skraplanie się pary wodnej i nie występują w nim duże  różnice temperatur między latem a zimą, co zapewnia stabilność  konstrukcji. Dlatego, jeśli to tylko możliwe, zaleca się układanie  ocieplenia po stronie zewnętrznej ściany."

----------


## Liwko

I ni "panuj" tu Brzęczkowski. Na forum wszyscy jesteśmy na TY!

----------


## DEZET

Wracając do ww targów- może zamiast zachwycać się firmami "izolującymi od wewnątrz" , posiadając-jak mniemam- stosowne doświadczenie powinieneś Tomku wykupić box i wystąpić ze swoimi "rewelacjami", zamiast próbować nawracać nierozumnych inwestorów tu na forum. Pogadałbyś z fachowcami, nie z laikami, co tylko sobie domy budują, też je izolując, żeby mniej płacić za ogrzewanie (no może za mało izolują, bo jakieś grzanie muszą jednak mieć). Ale pomijając grzanie, co z cwu, niezbędną cały rok? Też nagrzewać reku, która sporo kW potrzebuje do działania?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Po co box, fizyka to nie rewelacje. Można sprawdzić jak izolują w Alpach Pirenejach, Skandynawii. Można też zapoznać się z definicją współczynnika przenikania ciepła . Jak już pisałem - rolą izolacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - nie da się tych tematów pogodzić . Dlatego przed budową czy remontem domu trzeba wybrać - izolujemy czy ogrzewamy - za 7 lat już takiego wyboru nie będzie. 
Ja dzielę się doświadczeniami (23 lata) z domami izolowanymi . A jak ktoś się decyduje OGRZEWAĆ - to dlaczego przeszkadza???

 Temat jest czy da się tanio zbudować dobry dom - DA!!! i to zeroenergetyczny. Wystarczy znać fizykę.

----------


## nydar

Miałem nic nie pisać ale cóż człowiek słaba istotą jest.
Na tym forum ludzie przedstawiają różne pomysły od dobrych po dziwne.Nad tymi pomysłami ludzie dyskutują sprzeczają się o racje.Co niektórzy je realizują i opisują efekty.I to jest dobre na tym forum .Następuje naturalna weryfikacja  pomysłów które warto zrealizować po pomysły nie nadające się do realizacji. Z tych pomysłów akceptowalnych, skorzysta promil inwestorów ,bo to nowe i działa od roku czy dwóch.Niektóre jak GWC mają już swoją pozycję w budownictwie i w ich przypadku nie można mówić o promilu a o procencie inwestorów.
Ty wyskakujesz z teorią i ani me ani be tylko wkoło mantra,,dr.Duda i fizyka". Tak trochę .jak gówniarz z piaskownicy ,,wiem ale nie powiem".A chłop pod wąsem i z wnuczętami pewnie.Chcesz merytorycznej rozmowy to po kolei.Od konstrukcji,izolacji,systemów obiegu energii  po automatykę.W każdej z tych dziedzin znajdzie się kilku merytorycznych dyskutantów,mających wiedzę i doświadczenie .
Ale do tego  potrzeba wyjaśnić  O CO CHODZI. Do tego cyferki,jakieś obliczenia bo bez tego trudno promować nowe idee.Nikt nie wtopi kilkaset tysięcy w budowę zero energetycznego domu bez poparcia teoretycznymi obliczeniami.Jakieś linki do podobnych rozwiązań.
Albo umówmy się,że tak ,albo daj sobie spokój ,bo wzbudzasz niechęć i agresję nic nie wnosząc aby budowało się lepiej czy taniej.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

To ja tylko dodam, że w 2 propozycjach, które przedstawię dylemat "ocieplenie od środka, czy na zewnątrz" nie występuje - bo ocieplenie stanowi izolację, przegrodę i konstrukcję równocześnie. I przez to ma być tanio.

----------


## firewall

> Po co box, fizyka to nie rewelacje. Można sprawdzić jak izolują w Alpach .


Tu akurat mogę coś na ten temat powiedzieć. Faktycznie, nie izolują od zewnątrz. Z tym, że nie izolują zwykle od wewnątrz. Domy drewniane z bala, a oszczędność uzyskują wysokością pomieszczeń 2,1 - 2,2 m.
 A w nowych to ceramika poryzowana. Gupie te niemce co nie słuchają TB.

----------


## firewall

A tu z innego wątku, tak a propos:




> Ucieczka ciepła nie jest równa dla wszystkich przegród w domu. Najwięcej ucieka go przez strop, potem ściany, najmniej zaś przez podłogę. Wynika to z praw fizyki i jest raczej oczywistą prawdą. Dziwię sie że tego nie wiesz. Dlatego też by ten przepływ ciepła zrównowazyć trzeba stosować izolację o największym R dla stropu, mniejszym dla ścian i najmniejszym dla podlogi. Oczywiście ma tu też znaczenie powierzchnia wymiany największa dla ścian. Przez podłogę jak się szacuje ucieka ok 5% ciepła, przez ściany 15 - 25% i strop podobnie. Przez okna ok 20 do 30%. Reszta to wentylacja. Gdybyś chciał ograniczyć ucieczkę ciepła w równym stopniu dla wszystkich przegród to na sciany powinienes dać 3 - 4 razy grubszą izolację niż pod płytę. Te 40 cm to mało. Powinienes dać ok 60 cm by ucieczka ciepła była równa dla tych dwóch przegród.

----------


## nydar

> To ja tylko dodam, że w 2 propozycjach, które przedstawię dylemat "ocieplenie od środka, czy na zewnątrz" nie występuje - bo ocieplenie stanowi izolację, przegrodę i konstrukcję równocześnie. I przez to ma być tanio.


Istota tanio i ciepło.Popieram taki tok rozumowania.Moja ściana to styropian, ekofiber i drewno.Sama izolacja o różnych współczynnikach przewodzenia ciepła od 0,13 do 0,04. A ponieważ materiał izolacyjny nie do końca typowy,to zaryzykowałem bez paroizolacji i wiatroizolacji.Działa.Wilgotność konstrukcji po zimie 11%.No i można to oblec w moduły,co tak lubisz.

----------


## DEZET

> Po co box, fizyka to nie rewelacje. Można sprawdzić jak izolują w Alpach Pirenejach, Skandynawii. Można też zapoznać się z definicją współczynnika przenikania ciepła . *Jak już pisałem - rolą izolacji jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - nie da się tych tematów pogodzić . Dlatego przed budową czy remontem domu trzeba wybrać - izolujemy czy ogrzewamy - za 7 lat już takiego wyboru nie będzie. 
> Ja dzielę się doświadczeniami (23 lata) z domami izolowanymi* . A jak ktoś się decyduje OGRZEWAĆ - to dlaczego przeszkadza???
> 
>  Temat jest czy da się tanio zbudować dobry dom - DA!!! i to zeroenergetyczny. Wystarczy znać fizykę.


Doprawdy tak opornej osoby nie potrafiącej odpowiedzieć jasno na zadawane pytania dawno nie widziałem. 
Do perfekcji za to opanowana umiejętność "kopiuj/wklej"(to wytłuszczone przeze mnie) . Dziwię się, że 23 lata poświęciłeś na ... no właśnie- na co?- nie potrafisz nawet opisać materiałów.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie najpierw Pan skrytykował, teraz się pyta o szczegóły!
Kolejny raz pyta Pan o konkrety - jak małe dziecko - DLACEGO?
Szanowny Panie - co do wzorów - 
 OZC jest do liczenia "kotłowni" a kotłowni w domach izolowanych zastosować się nie da - nie potrafią tak mało produkować ciepła. By liczyć straty przez przegrody - trzeba przyjąć założenie, że ciepło "ucieka" przez te przegrody PROPORCJONALNIE a tak nie jest.
 By liczyć przegrody należy znać "U" ich współczynnik przenikania - A tego nie można podawać gdy:
-są mostki termiczne ( - nieskończoność izolacji )
-jest ruch powietrza czy wilgoci w przegrodzie ( Przy różnicy ciśnień styropian izoluje znacznie gorzej -stąd PN 13829)

 Stare technologie z początku lat 90-tych ... Pompa ciepła z silnikiem AC (0/1) podłączona do pośredniego ( centralnego)  ogrzewania podłogowego - NAPRAWDĘ SĄ JESZCZE FIRMY KTÓRE TE ROZWIĄZANIA WCISKAJĄ MAŁO ŚWIADOMYM INWESTOROM .

 Pan nie chce wiedzieć - Pan chce udowodnić, że nie da rady, że się mylę. Pan atakuje ! Ci co byli zimą na prezentacji nie mają wątpliwości - za to wiedzą, że się tanio nie da zbudować domu zero - Ci co mają domy drogo i źle zrobione, lub żyją ze sprzedaży ogrzewania.
  Wiedzę należy zdobywać etapami - po co jechać dalej jak Pan uważa, ze można zostawiać mostki termiczne, że można nie dawać paroizolacji i nie robić testu szczelności - gdy zimą jest różnica ciśnień. Po co? 


_Budownictwo XXI wieku kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie - tyle zużywa na ogrzewanie dom normatywny z rekuperatorem 90 % ( 35 cm styro od gruntu, 15 cm wełny w ścianie z paroizolacja od wewnątrz, 30 cm wełny w dachu z paroizolacją od wewnątrz. To nie są wyliczenia tylko wskazania liczników ( 120 m 2 nie przekroczyło od od 1999  3600kWh. na ogrzewanie
 Po założeniu do takiego domu powietrznej pompy ciepła na prąd stały (ciągła praca), zasilającej - podczerowone ogrzewanie podłogowe z bezpośrednim skraplaniem. Wyszło przez ostatnie 3 sezony - poniżej 1000kWh - Taką ilość kWh załatwia np. http://www.inwestujwoze.pl/dla-domu.html ten zestaw - koszt z montażem 10800 zł brutto 


_

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Po co Pan się unosi. Nie piszę o teorii tylko o praktyce.

Ma Pan ochotę spotkać się z Panem Dariuszem Kocem - porozmawiać o tych  "parametrach" - mogę zorganizować spotkanie w 6 oczu!



> TO SĄ KONKRETY


 To są zwykłe bzdety!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> W ścianach domu energooszczędnego powinny one wynosić 0,15-0,2 W/(m2. K).


 Proszę się zapoznać z definicją - co oznacza 0.15W/m2 xK ściany!!! 
Definicja!!
*    Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U określany dla przegród cieplnych, szczególnie w budownictwie, umożliwiający obliczanie ciepła     przenikającego przez przegrodę cieplną, a także porównywanie własności cieplnych przegród budowlanych. Ciepło przepływające przez przegrodę wyznacza wzór:  Q - ilość przepływającego ciepła w jednostce czasu (moc cieplna) S - powierzchnia przegrody, ?T - różnica temperatur po obu stronach przegrody.  RT: współczynnik oporu cieplnego [m˛K/W]  ---- Wymień założenia do obliczenia przenikania ciepła przez przegrodę.
       W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
 5)  wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody
*

Wyklucza to podawanie "U" gdy są mostki termiczne, gdy nie ma paroizolacji ( jest ruch powietrza i wilgoci ) - czyli ocieplenie za ścianą i fundamentem - TO JEST FIZYKA
 5 pkt każe uwzględnić współczynnik odbioru ciepła !!! Suchy piach 6x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze od ściany!!!

Czego Pan z tej fizyki nie może pojąć?

----------


## fenix2

Powtórzę pytanie bo nie widzę odpowiedzi może mi umknęło coś.

*Gdzie można zobaczyć ten dom ocieplony od wewnątrz bez mostków termicznych "zero energochłonny"?*

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

To nie żadne tajemnice, że uczy się czego innego niż jest w rzeczywistości. W rozmowach prywatnych - poda wyjaśnienie DLACZEGO.
 Czy już się Pan zapoznał z definicją - współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła? To nie jest tajemnica - ja to miałem na egzaminach. 
Czy PN 13829 Pan stosował? 
 Poza fizyką są jeszcze efekty je nie stosowania. W domach nieizolowanych zużycie kWh/m2 rocznie przekracza nawet 30kWh - to też jest konkret.

 I jeszcze jedno - ja piszę dla tych, którzy chcą izolować a nie ogrzewać - dla tych co wykluczają centralne pośrednie systemy ogrzewania ( pompy ciepła do CO , kolektory, gazowe olejowe i paliwa stałe. 
Jeżeli ktoś planuje centralne, bo ma kasę i kaprys – to niech nie przeszkadza!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wszystko się zgadza poza tym, że fundamenty to nie ściana, ściana to nie okno a okno to nie sufit a wszystkie te przegrody mają różne U i przez wszystkie te przegrody przenikają różne strumienie energii.


 Lepiej byłoby napisać: różne lambdy!
 Czy Pan wie, że "U" betonu komórkowego przy różnicy ciśnień może wzrosnąć ponad 6 x a lambda zostanie ta sama!

----------


## Liwko

Na forum zwracamy się do siebie na TY Brzęczyszczykiewicz! Tak prostej rzeczy nie potrafisz zrozumieć, a my mamy zrozumieć twoje lanie wody?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dlaczego nie na forum?


 Mało jest chętnych profesorów od ogrzewnictwa i absolwentów, którzy powiedzą za profesorem Krzysztofem Żmijewski ( twórcą) KAPE ) EKONOMICZNA IZOLACJA TERMICZNA TO TAKA PRZY KTÓREJ NIEEKONOMICZNY JEST CENTRALNY POŚREDNI SYSTEM OGRZEWANIA., Którzy powiedzą głośno - jesteśmy zbędni. 
Dlatego zapraszałem, na zorganizowanie prywatnego spotkania. Ja z Panem Kocem rozmawiałem 2 razy, na temat niedoszacowania strat do gruntu i ruchu powietrza w przegrodzie.  On jest szefem kształcenia audytorów. 
 Bardzo często spotykam też się ze szkolącym audytorów dr Dudą.




> Jest ogólnie dostępna wszem i wobec, korzystają z niej audytorzy, instytucje, fachowe oprogramowanie - żadnych tajemnic.


To czy nie widzi Pan tam punktów o prostopadłym kierunku przepływu ciepła, o nieskończoności izolacji - czyli braku mostków, czy o stałej lambdzie - czyli nieruchomym powietrzu i braku wilgoci? Stąd PN 13829



> Dlaczego niby nie można równie skutecznie zaizolować od zewnątrz?


 Skuteczna czyli ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której NIE DA SIĘ WYKONAĆ POŚREDNIEGO (centralnego ) OGRZEWANIA. 
Komu ma na tym zależeć ? Sprzedawcy gazu, opału itp? Absolwentowi ogrzewnictwa? WYŁĄCZNIE INWESTOROWI .  Dlatego np Xella szkoli inwestorów by od środka izolowali.

 Podsumowując - nie da się ogrzewać centralnie przy skutecznej izolacji. Dokąd, więc będą wciskać centralne inwestorom - będą też zwalczać izolację!
 OZC - napisano do kotłowni!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> TY Brzęczyszczykiewicz


 Brak kultury, prymitywizm, to też staram się zmienić, Szanowny Panie. Może Pan kulturę na forach uważać, za zbyteczną, za skomplikowaną - "bez kultury jest prościej" - może Panu. Przekręcanie nazwiska - to też brak kultury, by nie powiedzieć ostrzej.

----------


## Liwko

> Brak kultury, prymitywizm, to też staram się zmienić, Szanowny Panie. Może Pan kulturę na forach uważać, za zbyteczną, za skomplikowaną - "bez kultury jest prościej" - może Panu. Przekręcanie nazwiska - to też brak kultury, by nie powiedzieć ostrzej.


Prosiłem kulturalnie-nie pomogło. Teraz przynajmniej zareagowałeś  :big tongue: 
Jeszcze raz powtarzam, na forach OBOWIĄZUJE!!! zasada zwracania się do forumowiczów per TY!!!
Jeszcze raz wyskoczysz tutaj z "Panami" a dopiero zrobię się niemiły  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie mogę Pan zabronić być nie miłym.
Podobnie jak wklejania roześmianej gęby PO SWOIM TEKŚCIE - to jak rechoczący śmiechem opowiadający dowcip.

----------


## Crisiano

Dziwię się, że wciąż słuchacie tych bredni, którymi sam sobie zaprzecza. Gościu wymyślił sobie teorie, dobrał do tego wyrwane z kontekstu definicje, pominął niekorzystne dla niego wzory i wkleja te same teksty na każdym forum od początku istnienia internetu. Zauważcie, że od kilku już dobrych lat o każdej porze dnia i nocy jest obecny w internecie. Czy taka osoba jest w stanie coś zbudować czy po prostu siedzi w sklepie i z nudów wkleja te same teksty? Śmieszne jest także to, że wyśmiewa inżynierów, doktorów i znawców, pewnie z racji nieukończonych studiów, a w innych postach się na nich powołuje. Tego już czytać nie idzie i dziwię się, że daliście się wciągnąć w dyskusję. Tzn. pytanie kontra ctrl+V.




> Wyklucza to podawanie "U" gdy są mostki termiczne, gdy nie ma paroizolacji ( jest ruch powietrza i wilgoci ) - czyli ocieplenie za ścianą i fundamentem - TO JEST FIZYKA





> Czy Pan wie, że "U" betonu komórkowego przy różnicy ciśnień może wzrosnąć ponad 6 x a lambda zostanie ta sama!

----------


## noc

Dokładnie to miałem na myśli co Crisiano. Człowiek który jest zajęty budowaniem domów zeroenergetycznych izolowanych od wewnątrz  :big grin:  ,( w naszej strefie klimatycznej) całymi dniami pisze na forach!!!
 To dopiero poświęcenie! Chyba najwyższy czas byśmy skorzystali z tej prawdy objawionej przez TB.
O przepraszam, mieszkam już od pół roku, niestety nie skorzystam :no: . 
Ale niektórzy jeszcze mają szansę, tylko najpierw chcieliby zobaczyć te domy zeroenergetyczne zbudowane z udziałem TB. 
Myślę że TB już nazbyt długo obniża poziom tego konkretnego forum. Lepiej nie wdawać się w bezsensowną polemikę i nie tracić czasu na stukanie w klawiaturę, to jałowe. 
Wróćmy do tematu ignorując zaczepki.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html Gdzie można poczytać? Przecież piszę o wynikach , można też o skandalach w tuszowaniu błędów obliczeniowych poczytać w prasie.
 Zapraszałem , mogę zorganizować spotkania . Jak się chce dowiedzieć - można , jak się nie chce wiedzieć, też można.

Są też niekomentowane przez Pana definicje współczynnika przenikania ciepła czy szczelność budynku (PN13829) . Jest też faktyczne zużycie - Czy widział ktoś dom termos i rekuperacją (np. szkielet )- ogrzewany elektrycznie zużywający na ogrzewanie ponad 30-kWh/m2 rocznie?
Jak ktoś chce może się popytać użytkowników jaka jest cena kWh i jaka jest różnica w zużyciu między latem i zimą. NO CHYBA, ŻE KTOŚ NIE CHCE

Skąd te ataki? Podałem, że piszę dla tych, którzy wybrali izolować nie ogrzewać centralnie.

----------


## fenix2

Gdzie można zobaczyć ten dom ocieplony od wewnątrz bez mostków termicznych "zero energochłonny"?

----------


## DEZET

> Gdzie można zobaczyć ten dom ocieplony od wewnątrz bez mostków termicznych "zero energochłonny"?


Wołanie na puszczy  :bash: 

TB: [/QUOTE]Jest też faktyczne zużycie - Czy widział ktoś dom termos i rekuperacją  (np. szkielet )- ogrzewany elektrycznie zużywający na ogrzewanie ponad  30-kWh/m2 rocznie?[/QUOTE]

No właśnie, nikt nie widział (oprócz Ciebie?) i czekamy na pokazanie (Twojego wykonania), ale to tajemnica, więc sza...
Poza tym mnie np. nie interesuje dziś nauka języka niemieckiego... dla przeczytania jednego artykułu.
Gdzie są KONKRETY- materiały, sposób montażu, itd. bez ściemniania o fizyce ???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie ma obowiązku znania fizyki, nie ma obowiązku izolowania. Nie trzeba wiedzieć, że googlach jest tłumacz. Kogo interesuje dom izolowany to mnie znajdzie . Kogo temat nie interesuje, nie będzie szukał. Pozdrawiam !!!

Ps. I tak nikogo to nie minie : http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Już nie przeszkadzam... i nie pisałem "bez ogrzewania" a z ogrzewaniem nie pobierającym brudnej energii .
 Szanowny Panie - niedługo i Pan się będzie pukał w głowę gdy ktoś i na tym forum napisze - przykleję izolację termiczną tam gdzie ciepło nie dochodzi!
Pozdrawiam i nie przeszkadzam... no chyba, że Szanowna Redakcja zaprosi. 
 A budownictwo zeroenergetyczne i tak wygra ! Dyrektywa 2010/31/UE  budownictwo zeroenergetyczne !

----------


## Gryfpc

Ja cie... Już prawie uwierzyłem w te rewelacje, a tu dyskusja się chyba urywa!  :wink: 
Tak się tylko zastanawiam, że nawet w krajach śródziemnomorskich muszą inwestować w ogrzewanie. A przecież głuptoki, mogliby porządnie zaizolować od wewnątrz, to latem klimy nie musieliby włączać, zimą grzać też nie... Może "PAN" TB znajdzie jakieś forum greckie, chorwackie, itp. i zarobi fortunę na tych głuptokach!
 :big grin:   :smile:   :wink:

----------


## bler

Zawsze da się "dobrze i tanio" - problem polega na tym, ze w takim zestawieniu budowa wymagać będzie sporo pracy własnej (oszczędność na robociźnie) i czasu - są pory roku, kiedy łatwiej o taniego fachowca i materiały (przykładowo - tynki najtaniej robić zimą, ale dom powinien być wcześniej ocieplony, no i trzeba doliczyć grzanie).

----------


## Gryfpc

Pozwolę sobie zacytować pw. od TB. Jednak mam nadzieję na dalszą dyskusję...
Szczegóły wiadomości Szczegóły wiadomości

Powrót do listy wiadomości Powrót do listy wiadomości

Tomasz Brzęczkowski Tomasz Brzęczkowski napisał: napisał: Dzisiaj Dzisiaj 13:20 13:20



Odp: forum greckie... Odp: forum greckie...

Napisał Napisał Gryfpc Gryfpc

Napisał Napisał Tomasz Brzęczkowski Tomasz Brzęczkowski W Grecji, Arabii saudyjskiej ociepla się W Grecji, Arabii saudyjskiej ociepla się ściany od zewnątrz - bo tam głównie ściany od zewnątrz - bo tam głównie klimatyzacja chodzi i ściana klimatyzacja chodzi i ściana odprowadzając ciepło do gruntu odprowadzając ciepło do gruntu wspomaga klimatyzacje. wspomaga klimatyzacje. Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że rachunek Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że rachunek za ogrzewanie czy chłodzenie nie za ogrzewanie czy chłodzenie nie przekroczy 100zł miesięcznie ! przekroczy 100zł miesięcznie !

Myślę, że nie mój rachunek za ogrzewanie Myślę, że nie mój rachunek za ogrzewanie jest akuratny: kubatura +/- 500 m3, jest akuratny: kubatura +/- 500 m3, powierzchnia ok. 180 m2, podłogówka powierzchnia ok. 180 m2, podłogówka wodna, piec kondensacyjny i średni wodna, piec kondensacyjny i średni rachunek za samo ogrzewanie nie rachunek za samo ogrzewanie nie przekracza 250 zł/m-c (odliczając wszelkie przekracza 250 zł/m-c (odliczając wszelkie opłaty stałe z f-ry i koszt grzania wody). opłaty stałe z f-ry i koszt grzania wody). Ściany ocieplone 10 cm styro grafit, dach Ściany ocieplone 10 cm styro grafit, dach ocieplony do szczytu 30 cm wełny Toprock, ocieplony do szczytu 30 cm wełny Toprock, powierzchnia przeszklenia w domu ok. 30 powierzchnia przeszklenia w domu ok. 30 m2... Wynik w pełni akceptowalny, m2... Wynik w pełni akceptowalny, temperatura w zimie średnio 22°C - czego temperatura w zimie średnio 22°C - czego chcieć więcej? chcieć więcej? Nie bardzo rozumiem stwierdzenie, że Nie bardzo rozumiem stwierdzenie, że zaizolowana ściana odprowadza ciepło do zaizolowana ściana odprowadza ciepło do gruntu - to jakiś nowy kierunek w fizyce? Czy gruntu - to jakiś nowy kierunek w fizyce? Czy aż taki inny grunt i jego pojemność aż taki inny grunt i jego pojemność akumulacyjna, chłonność? Bajki! Poza tym w akumulacyjna, chłonność? Bajki! Poza tym w Grecji, Hiszpanii, Włoszech, itp. też muszą Grecji, Hiszpanii, Włoszech, itp. też muszą mieć piece CO w domu, bo tam zima również mieć piece CO w domu, bo tam zima również istnieje! Fakt, rzadko spada temp. poniżej 0° istnieje! Fakt, rzadko spada temp. poniżej 0° (mówimy o śródziemiu), ale jednak. (mówimy o śródziemiu), ale jednak.

Rachunek faktycznie bardzo duży Rachunek faktycznie bardzo duży (taki (taki dom z dom z normatywnymi stratami powinien zużywać do normatywnymi stratami powinien zużywać do 5000kWh) 5000kWh) . A jeszcze koszt całości inwestycji . A jeszcze koszt całości inwestycji w ogrzewanie przekroczył zapewne 10 000 zł . w ogrzewanie przekroczył zapewne 10 000 zł . Ratują Pana przeszklenia! Szyba jest szczelna Ratują Pana przeszklenia! Szyba jest szczelna - ma mniejsze straty w bilansie niż ocieplony - ma mniejsze straty w bilansie niż ocieplony od zewnątrz beton komórkowy. od zewnątrz beton komórkowy. Die Welt Die Welt napisał ciekawy artykuł o skandalu - 27 lat napisał ciekawy artykuł o skandalu - 27 lat temu instytuty zbadały, że ocieplenie za temu instytuty zbadały, że ocieplenie za mostkiem termicznym nie dość, że nic nie daje, mostkiem termicznym nie dość, że nic nie daje, to jeszcze pogarsza sprawę. to jeszcze pogarsza sprawę.

http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html treiben.html Pozdrawiam Pozdrawiam



Szybka odpowiedź

Wiadomość: Wiadomość:




> Napisał Tomasz Brzęczkowski
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Gryfpc
> 
> ...


 Pozdrawiam[/QUOTE]



Wyśli Wyślij

----------


## DEZET

Gryfpc- to się tak samoistnie zwielokrotniło, czy taki list dostałeś? Masakra  :sad:

----------


## Gryfpc

Tak, coś się skiepściło. Próbuję jeszcze raz:
 Napisał *Gryfpc* 

 Napisał *Tomasz Brzęczkowski* 
                 W Grecji, Arabii saudyjskiej ociepla się ściany  od zewnątrz - bo tam głównie klimatyzacja chodzi i ściana odprowadzając  ciepło do gruntu wspomaga klimatyzacje.
   Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że rachunek za ogrzewanie czy chłodzenie nie przekroczy 100zł miesięcznie ![/quote *Tomasz Brzęczkowski]*



Myślę, że nie mój rachunek za ogrzewanie jest akuratny: kubatura  +/- 500 m3, powierzchnia ok. 180 m2, podłogówka wodna, piec  kondensacyjny i średni rachunek za samo ogrzewanie nie przekracza 250  zł/m-c (odliczając wszelkie opłaty stałe z f-ry i koszt grzania wody).  Ściany ocieplone 10 cm styro grafit, dach ocieplony do szczytu 30 cm  wełny Toprock, powierzchnia przeszklenia w domu ok. 30 m2... Wynik w  pełni akceptowalny, temperatura w zimie średnio 22°C - czego chcieć  więcej? 
Nie bardzo rozumiem stwierdzenie, że zaizolowana ściana odprowadza  ciepło do gruntu - to jakiś nowy kierunek w fizyce? Czy aż taki inny  grunt i jego pojemność akumulacyjna, chłonność? Bajki! Poza tym w  Grecji, Hiszpanii, Włoszech, itp. też muszą mieć piece CO w domu, bo tam  zima również istnieje! Fakt, rzadko spada temp. poniżej 0° (mówimy o  śródziemiu), ale jednak.[/quote *Gryfpc*]                                      

                            Rachunek faktycznie bardzo duży  (taki  dom z normatywnymi  stratami powinien zużywać do 5000kWh)  . A jeszcze koszt całości  inwestycji w ogrzewanie przekroczył zapewne 10 000 zł . Ratują Pana  przeszklenia! Szyba jest szczelna - ma mniejsze straty w bilansie niż  ocieplony od zewnątrz beton komórkowy.  Die Welt napisał ciekawy artykuł  o skandalu - 27 lat temu instytuty zbadały, że ocieplenie za mostkiem  termicznym nie dość, że nic nie daje, to jeszcze pogarsza sprawę.

----------


## Gryfpc

Fundamenty - 7 cm styroduru do głębokości przemarzania, podłoga na parterze izolowana 10 cm styro. Ściany z porothermu 30 p+w, dachówka ceramiczna na pełnym deskowaniu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Standardowo zaizolowany dom mieści się w 30kWh/m2 rocznie - wszystko co powyżej to nie wiedza lub oszustwo. Jak ktoś ma wątpliwości to może zmierzyć,.
Podam tłumaczenie z Die Welt - Pozdrawiam --- i można dalej wierzyć Instytutom, że ciepło idzie prostopadle i proporcjonalnie, że sprawność kotła to sprawność systemu i wynosi 109%, ...  Prawda i tak wypłynie.
W r


> od roku 1985 naukowcy z uniwersytetu w Cambridge sprawdzili używaną w Niemczech metodę do 
> pomiaru zużycia energii potrzebnej do ogrzewania domów i stwierdzili po analizie zużycia energii w 3400 budynków, że rzeczywiste zużycie gazu albo oleju opałowego było w rzeczywistości od 30 do 40 % 
> niższe, aniżeli przewidywane teoretyczne zapotrzebowanie na energię grzewczą. 
> Wyniki tych badań, jak również badań przeprowadzonych w tym samym czasie w Niemczech przez 
> Instytut Frauenhofera Fizyki Budowli w Stuttgarcie wykazują znaczny błąd w sposobie obliczania teoretycznego zapotrzebowania na energie grzewczą budynków. 
> Błąd ten nie został do tej pory skorygowany i obowiązuje we wszystkich analizach energetycznych 
> budynków. Jest to międzynarodowy skandal, tuszowany przez lobbystów zewnętrznych ociepleń 
> budynków i kupionych przez nich polityków. Obowiązujące normy EU DIN zawierają ten błąd! 
> Jak zwykle, za wszystko muszą płacić inwestorzy i właściciele domów!!!     
> Jak ktoś chce na ten temat w originale poczytać, to podaje link do strony http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html

----------


## DEZET

I na podstawie badań z 1985 roku i artykułu w gazecie objawiasz się nam z tymi "rewelacjami". 
Dlaczego "Twój" dom ma zapotrzebowanie 30kWh/m2- czego się kurczowo trzymasz, a nie 28 lub 25? jak to policzyłeś, skoro unikasz pokazania czegokolwiek.
Kiedy skończysz z teoriami a pokażesz ten super dom- jak (jeśli) został zbudowany?
Napisałeś o nie ogrzewaniu domu "brudną energią". A prąd z węgla to czysta energia?
Pytałem jaki rekuperator zapewnia 90% odzysk ciepła- brak odpowiedzi... i raczej już się nie doczekam.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

*Fassadendämmung = Energetische Volksverdummung!*  Izolacja od zewnątrz = pranie mózgu
z http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/
z konkluzją :
  natychmiast wezwano do całkowitego zniesienia tego prania mózgu

----------


## Liwko

Jak można dyskutować z kimś, kto notorycznie nie odpowiada na pytania? Oszczajcie gościa grubym moczem, dajcie do ignorowanych i polecajcie to samo zrobić innym. Innej rady niema.
No chyba, że redakcja zrobi z nim po raz kolejny porządek.

----------


## Blancik

My zaczynamy dopiero swoją przygodę z budowa ale kilka rzeczy już teraz wiem :
- Projekt : prosta bryła, dwuspadowy dach, odpowiednia wysokość ściany kolankowej tak by przestrzeń na poddaszu była możliwie jak najbardziej dostępna, żadnych wykuszy i innych pierdołek zastąpienie części okien dachowych oknami w ścianach szczytowych
- Materiały: my zmieniliśmy z ceramiki i silikatów na najprostszy pustak żużlobetonowy jest twardszy od ceramiki i nawet przy ociepleniu 20cm wychodzi taniej niż pozostałe materiały
Dostawców szukam sam dzwonie i rozmawiam szukam kompleksowo by  przy jednym transporcie dostarczono dwa materiały, większa ilość materiałów u jednego dostawcy to niższa cena, staram się dotrzeć do producenta też sprzedaje w detalu ale po konkurencyjnych cenach
Co do dużych oszczędności to oczywiście robocizna trzeba brać wszystko rozsądnie i potrafić ocenić swoje umiejętności i czas dysponowany
Ja planuje stan surowy z dachem firma ale obniżę sobie robociznę poprzez wykonanie części prac nap zasypanie i utwardzenie fundamentów oraz wylanie chudego betonu, izolacja fundamentów, ocieplenie oraz drenaż (u mnie niema na poziomie fundamentów wód gruntowych do poziomu 2,2m jest piach ze żwirem więc  mogę to spokojnie zrobić sam) wszelkie oddeskowania to też oszczędność  wszystko kwestia dogadania z wykonawcą.
I pewnie i tak znajdą się tacy którzy stwierdzą, że to  co napisałem to nieprawda Każda budowa jest wbrew pozorom inna (podłoże, projekt, odległość od dostawców itd)i jeśli ktoś chce wybudować tanio i dobrze musi poświęcić temu mnóstwo czasu, uznać to za swoje powołanie i walczyć  :big grin:

----------


## Gryfpc

Pojęcia: "tanio" i "dobrze" są względne. Dla jednego tanio to 100 tys. max, a dla innego 400 tys. Jakość robót, czy nawet całokształtu też wydaje się dla jednego dobra, ale inny dopatrzy się wielu braków, niedoróbek. Ze swojego punktu widxenia staram się wypośrodkować wydatki, ale nigdy koszt jakości. Ja, to mawet mam tendencję raczej do zawyżania kosztów na rzecz ewentualnego np. komfortu, ale całe szczęście jest jeszcze ta moja druga, lepsza połowica, która bez zbędnego cackania się ze mną sprowadza mnie do realu.  :wink:  
Z oszczędności na budowie zastosowałem: 
- wszelkie prace fliziarskie i malarskie we własnym zakresie,
- "tymi ręcami" wykonywałem też ocieplenie poddasza i zabudowy sufitów gk
- drenaż też raczej we własnym zakresie (kilku pomocników i koparka zamiast "firmy")
- dużymi oszczędnościami mogę się pochwalić, gdy 90% materiałów zamówiliśmy w jednym składzie (oczywiście po uprzednim sporządzeniu szczegółowej listy materiałów i wywiadzie z tą listą w okolicznych składach i internecie)
Tyle na razie przychodzi mi do głowy...

----------


## DEZET

> Jak można dyskutować z kimś, kto notorycznie nie odpowiada na pytania? Oszczajcie gościa grubym moczem, dajcie do ignorowanych i polecajcie to samo zrobić innym. Innej rady niema.
> No chyba, że redakcja zrobi z nim po raz kolejny porządek.


Masz rację- nudne to się staje, gość pisze do siebie :sad:

----------


## Gregory67

> My zaczynamy dopiero swoją przygodę z budowa ale kilka żeczy już teraz wiem :
> - Projekt : prosta bryła, dwu spadowy dach, odpowiednia wysokość ściany kolankowej tak by przestrzeń na poddaszu była możliwie jak najwięcej dostępna, żadnych wykuszy i innych pierdołek zastąpienie części okien dachowych oknami w ścianach szczytowych
> - Materiały: my zmieniliśmy z ceramiki i silikatów na najprostrzy pustak żużlobetonowy jest twardszy od ceramiki i nawet przy ociepleniu 20cm wychodzi taniej niż pozostałe materiały
> Dostawców szukam sam dzwonie i rozmawiam szukam kompleksowo by nap przy jednym transporcie dostarczono dwa materiały, większa ilość materiałów u jednego dostawcy to niższa cena, staram się dotrzec do producenta też sprzedaje w detalu ale po konkurencyjnych cenach
> Co do dużych oszczedności to oczywiście robocizna trzeba brać wszystko rozsądnie i potrafić ocenić swoje umiejętności i czas dysponowany
> Ja planuje stan surowy z dachem firma ale obniże sobie robocizne poprzez wykonanie części prac nap zasypanie i utwardzenie fundamentów oraz wylanie hudego betonu, izolacja fundamentów, ocieplenie oraz drenaż (u mnie niema na poziomie fundamentów wód gruntowych do poziomu 2,2m jest piach ze żwirem więc  moge to spokojnie zrobić sam) wszelkie oddeskowania to też oszczędnośc pieniedzy wszystko kwestia dogadania z wykonawcą.
> I pewnie i tak znajdą sie tacy któży stwierdzą że to wcale co napisałem to nieprawda Każda budowa jest wbrew pozorom inna (podłoże, projekt, odległośc od dostwaców itd)i jeśli ktoś chce wybudowac tanio i dobrze musi poświęcić temu mnustwo czasu, uznać to za swoje powołanie i walczyć


Nie pisze się żeczy tylko rzeczy, nie hudy tylko chudy itd.

----------


## nydar

Dezet, pyta czy są rekuperatory p-p ze sprawnością 90%. Odpowiedź brzmi : nie.
Rozważmy konkretny przykład. Temperatura w domu +22oC i wilg.40% (przy odpowiedniej wentylacji jest to możliwe). Temperatura zewnętrzna -4oC i wilg.85%.
Zakładam że to zewnętrzne powietrze podgrzeję do 18oC(potrafią to najlepsze rekuperatory) Aby podgrzać powietrze zewnętrzne o tych parametrach do temp.+18oC potrzeba zużyć 0,536kWh energii cieplnej na każde 84kg/h powietrza (piszę o swojej ilości powietrza,stąd te 84kg/h). Tymczasem ilość energii zawartej w powietrzu wewnętrznym,też 84kg,to 0,875kWh. Stąd max.sprawność rekuperatora w warunkach jakie opisałem to tylko 62%.
Jeżeli producent pisze o sprawnościach większych ,to znaczy że łże.A kłamcy nie należy wierzyć i robić z nim interesów.
Jako,że tematem jest zbudować tanio i dobrze,to należy rozważyć czy rekuperator jest niezbędny. Istnieje coś takiego jak naturalna infiltracja budynku,powietrzem zewnętrznym ,wynikająca z nieszczelności.Bez wykonania ,czy założenia że będzie wykonana próba szczelności,inwestowanie w rekuperator to rozrzutność.
Natomiast w ciemno polecił bym GWC,dające zawsze plusową temperaturę zimą.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeżeli producent pisze o sprawnościach większych ,to znaczy że łże.A kłamcy nie należy wierzyć i robić z nim interesów.


e tam, e tam...
przecież oni wszyscy o sprawności temperaturowej piszą... :yes: 
da się znacznie większy wyciąg niż nawiew i sprawność jak ta lala ... :cool:

----------


## DEZET

> Dezet, pyta czy są rekuperatory p-p ze sprawnością 90%. Odpowiedź brzmi : nie.
> Rozważmy konkretny przykład. Temperatura w domu +22oC i wilg.40% (przy odpowiedniej wentylacji jest to możliwe). Temperatura zewnętrzna -4oC i wilg.85%.
> Zakładam że to zewnętrzne powietrze podgrzeję do 18oC(potrafią to najlepsze rekuperatory) Aby podgrzać powietrze zewnętrzne o tych parametrach do temp.+18oC potrzeba zużyć 0,536kWh energii cieplnej na każde 84kg/h powietrza (piszę o swojej ilości powietrza,stąd te 84kg/h). Tymczasem ilość energii zawartej w powietrzu wewnętrznym,też 84kg,to 0,875kWh. Stąd max.sprawność rekuperatora w warunkach jakie opisałem to tylko 62%.
> Jeżeli producent pisze o sprawnościach większych ,to znaczy że łże.A kłamcy nie należy wierzyć i robić z nim interesów.
> Jako,że tematem jest zbudować tanio i dobrze,to należy rozważyć czy rekuperator jest niezbędny. Istnieje coś takiego jak naturalna infiltracja budynku,powietrzem zewnętrznym ,wynikająca z nieszczelności.Bez wykonania ,czy założenia że będzie wykonana próba szczelności,inwestowanie w rekuperator to rozrzutność.
> Natomiast w ciemno polecił bym GWC,dające zawsze plusową temperaturę zimą.


Dzięki nydar- ja to doskonale wiem- przyda się innym. Czekałem na odpowiedź TB, który wciskał kit. Osobna sprawa: cudowanie z reku jak to pisze Jasiek,ale to można robić w ramach eksperymentu, a nie na stałe w swoim domu.

----------


## Gryfpc

> A jakie ocieplenie na ścianach?


Już pisałem: ściany porotherm 30 P+W na to styropian grafitowy frezowany 10 cm. Ściany szczytowe też od góry (czyli jakby na wierzchu pustaka) ocieplone styropianem 10 cm

----------


## jasiek71

> Poważni producenci nie czarują tak ze sprawnością


puść sobie tą zabawkę bez GWC i przy ujemnej na zewnątrz wtedy pogadamy o sprawności ... :wink: 
wystarczy tylko anemometr i kilka termometrów aby to sprawdzić ... :yes:

----------


## nydar

> Poważni producenci nie czarują tak ze sprawnością jak kolega a sprawność powyżej 60% jest warta zainteresowania; entalpiczne osiągają nawet wyższe. GWC niewątpliwie jest bardzo ciekawe ale nie wszędzie się da je zastosować (np. mieszkanie w bloczku).


Entalpiczne nie osiągną lepszego rezultatu bo powietrze wewnętrzne ma zimą więcej wilgoci niż zewnętrzne.To powoduje że w opisanych parametrach temperaturowo wilgotnościowych ,powietrze zewnętrzne jest w stanie przejąć max.62% energii z powietrza wewnętrznego a pozostałe 38 do nieba.Ental[iczne są z natury rzeczy bardziej wydajne,więc ile warte są te normalne?

----------


## jasiek71

> Chyba, że powietrze z GWC do reku jest max nasycone a takie mam.


taaa...
w lecie jak upały ... :yes:

----------


## nydar

A jakie masz GWC i ile ma temperatury powietrze po przejściu przez nie.Mówię o zimie.

----------


## jasiek71

> A w zimie jak zroszone - na max-ach leży 80m dziurkowanego pex-a. Testowane tej zimy - na anemostatach się skrapla (zdjęcia w dzienniku).


zwracam honor bo zapomniałem że masz prysznic zamontowany w tych cegłach ... :cool: 
jak sobie zagrzejesz w chałupie to już nie będzie się skraplało, musiałeś mieć w niej zimniej niż z wymiennika leciało  ...

----------


## nydar

Ze zraszaniem to ostrożnie.Aby odparować 1kg wody potrzebujesz 0,63 kWh.Ta ilość energii to np.obniżenie o 5oC  ok.500m3powietrza.W zależności od temperatury GWC,powietrze może pobrać wilgoć ze zraszania w ilości prawie nic.

----------


## DEZET

Wy tu gadu gadu, a tymczasem powrócił kolejny "Wielki Izolator"  :wink:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...95#post5961795

----------


## nydar

Chodziło mi raczej o to,że przy odparowaniu wilgoci ,następuje obniżenie temperatury powietrza.Wydaje mi się,że raczej powinniśmy się skupić na utrzymaniu wilgoci  generowanej przez dom,a nie urządzeniach zewnętrznych.

----------


## an-bud

Widać troszkę sprzeczności w wątku TB  ....w normalnej rozmowie jest trochę lepszy...... sprawdziłem osobiście  :yes:  .  Może ma ktoś ochotę pojechać po mnie jak po łysej kobyle  :wink:  w wątku związanym z powyższym tematem.... zapraszam tu...... http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...iep%C5%82y-dom

----------


## nydar

Dlaczego pojechać jak po łysej kobyle.Mogę twierdzić,że potrafię zbudować dom zero energetyczny w cenie normalnego domu (nawet parterowy,nie koniecznie typu stodoła),ale muszę to potrafić udowodnić.Tu nikt nad nikim się nie znęca,tylko kontrowersyjne pomysły trzeba umieć obronić.

----------


## nydar

Obawiam się że nawet bez nawilżania nie będzie odczuwalnie wyższa.Grunt będzie transmitował wilgoć w kierunku suchego powietrza.Jak będzie oddawał wilgoć to i będzie miał niższą temperaturę.Stąd powietrze niewiele zyska.

----------


## nydar

Szału nie robi ,ale zawsze coś

----------


## nydar

Odra u mnie nie płynęła,ale pradolina Noteci szeroka na kilka km.Też mam piach . Z tego można wyciągnąć sporo,tylko nie wolno dopuszczać aby parował.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Budowa domów na terenach zalewoych to już nie problem. Mamy projekty które się wody nie boją. Już opatenyowane. Mogą  też być zeroenergrtyczne..

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Panowie "fachowcy" czy znacie wymienniki ciepła nie entalpiczne? Kiedy przestaniecie się dać robić w balona?

----------


## nydar

Zdziwisz się na jesień ile da podgrzewanie letnim powietrzem GWC.Zimą jak znalazł.

----------


## an-bud

> Poczytałem. Ściany zewnętrzne można teoretycznie zbudować z samej izolacji albo zaizolować je od środka - na pewno uzyskanie niskiego U będzie najprostsze i najtańsze w takim wykonaniu. Warto wtedy jednak wykonać masywną posadzkę i działówki bo akumulacja to zatrzymana energia z zysków (bytowe i naturalne) nie "wydmuchana" wentylacją na zewnątrz.
> Mam ~80ton "akumulacji" i jak do tej pory, a było już trochę bardzo ciepłych dni, domek osiągnął dopiero ~18stC. Dzisiaj (na zewnątrz ~13stC) cały dzień przeciąg, WM tylko w trybie nawiewu z zewnątrz a temp. w domku ani drgnęła.


hm..... widzę dużo ludzi "zakochanych" w akumulacji. Mieszkałem tu i tam.... o ile pamiętam przyjemność chodzenia boso po  zimnych płytkach.... może to być w porywach kilaka dni piekielnych w ciągu roku, więc posadzki ja bym odpuścił, ze ściankami działowymi  mogę się zgodzić. W poprzednim domu miałem jedną ścianę nośną/murowaną wewnętrzną, a w tym kilka.... ale większy i wydaję mi się że zdaje egzamin znakomicie.

----------


## an-bud

> A kto każe chodzić na boso po kafelkach? Są jeszcze podłogi drewniane, na nich dywany itp. a na stopach buty lub kapcie


 :big grin: bardziej chciałem zwrócić uwagę iż beton odbiera tylko ciepło a więc chłodzi.... ciężko jest nagrzać posadzkę bez podłogówki.... można odwrócić przesadzając sytuację np; mieszkać w garażu blaszanym..... wystarczy kufajka i czapka z nausznikami  :big grin:  czy o to nam chodzi?

----------


## an-bud

> Ale kto mówi o nieizolowanym betonie? Posadzka, ściany i co tam jeszcze zapragniesz, wszystko porządnie odizolowane.
> Nadmiar ciepła odbierze, potem jak otoczenie będzie chłodniejsze to odda.


A czy ja piszę o nieizolowanej posadzce? Ciepło kieruje się do góry.... aby powietrze domowe naprawdę ładnie nagrzało posadzki.... musi być chyba piekło w domu.... sprawdzić możesz  temperaturę posadzki....  :yes:  zawsze będzie zimniejsza od powietrza domowego....  pomijając oczywiście miejsca nasłonecznione.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Izolacja kończy się na 30kW/m2 rocznie - wszystko co powyżej to niewiedza. 
 W Niemczech już się skandalem nazywa „obliczenia” takie jak OZC a ocieplanie fasadowe = pranie mózgu.
Proponuje skupić się na budownictwie.
Przecież za 7 lat – tylko domy zeroenergetyczne ( mam nadzieję, że produkcja ruszy za miesiąc.)

----------


## asolt

> Izolacja kończy się na 30kW/m2 rocznie - wszystko co powyżej to niewiedza. 
>  W Niemczech już się skandalem nazywa „obliczenia” takie jak OZC a ocieplanie fasadowe = pranie mózgu.
> Proponuje skupić się na budownictwie.
> Przecież za 7 lat – tylko domy zeroenergetyczne ( mam nadzieję, że produkcja ruszy za miesiąc.)


A czy dr Duda o tym juz wie ? (o tym skandalu), przecież on tez wykonuje obliczenia ozc, które są podstawą audytu energetycznego.
Jak tacy powazni naukowcy mogą sie zajmować tak skandalicznymi działaniami.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie omieszkałem wysłać wszystkim zainteresowanym. Politechniki,  Redakcje ... Odpowiedział właśnie dr Duda i dr Wiesław Rudolf. Reszta milczy. 

 Mnie takie wyniki wyszły w latach 91-96 w domu testowym. 
   A błędy w liczeniu łatwo można wymienić.

----------


## asolt

> Nie omieszkałem wysłać wszystkim zainteresowanym. Politechniki,  Redakcje ... Odpowiedział właśnie dr Duda i dr Wiesław Rudolf. Reszta milczy. 
> 
>  Mnie takie wyniki wyszły w latach 91-96 w domu testowym. 
>    A błędy w liczeniu łatwo można wymienić.


Panie Tomaszu a sumienie pozwala dr Dudzie wykonywać takie obliczenia ?, czyli co to co dla siebie to nie jest "be" bo za tym stoi kasa, a na swiat niech idzie fama jakie złe i niedobre wrecz skandaliczne. A błedy jezeli one są , bo jak wytłumaczyć wysoką zgodność obliczen tych rzetelnych i dokładnych oczywiście z rzeczywistymi pomiarami nie są tak duże jak Pan uważa. A żeby było ciekawiej to wieksze błedy (in plus) są w obliczeniach projektowego obciazenia cieplnego niż obliczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło które to obliczenia uzaleznione są od danych meteo.

----------


## asolt

> N
>  Mnie takie wyniki wyszły w latach 91-96 w domu testowym.


W 91 miał Pan wyniki na poziomie 30 kWh/m2 ???, 22 lata temu nie było w Polsce ani dobrych okien, ani dobrych rekuperatorów o ile w ogóle były, izolacja termiczna budynków była traktowana po macoszemu. Takie bajki to dzieciom na dobranoc chociaz i to wątpliwe, aby uwierzyły. Moze jakies dowody, przykłady przecież ten dom musi jeszcze istnieć, poparte wynikami obliczen. W szczególności z roku 1991.

----------


## asolt

> W Niemczech już się skandalem nazywa „obliczenia” takie jak OZC a ocieplanie fasadowe = pranie mózgu.


Akurat w Niemczech Wschodnich zdecydowana wiekszość o ile nie 100% budynków wielorodzinnych czyli bloków jest termomodernizowana (po zjednoczeniuNiemiec) poprzez ocieplanie styropianem scian zewnetrzych oczywiscie styropian na zewnątrz. Nie wyobrażam sobie jak mozna prawidłowo zaizolować bloki z wielkiej płyty zelbetowej od wewnątrz, jaka jest efektywność takiego izolowania. Pranie mózgu dotyczy zgoła kogo innego, mozna sie domyslić kogo,  a nie tych którzy projektowali tę termomodernizację

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Przepraszam, gdzie Pan widział bym dopuszczał (pozwalał liczyć) mostki termiczne czy przegrody o zmiennej lambdzie ( np spowodowanej różnicą ciśnień).  Definicja współczynnika przenikania ciepła – dość jasno określa kiedy wolno go podawać – a bez współczynnika przenikania ciepła nie ma co liczyć. 

Dlaczego Pan znowu o mnie - nie o fizyce? Pan napisze czy definicja się myli a nie o mnie. Pan skomentuje odkrycia Die Welta

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jeszcze co do Pana dr Dudy - wczoraj odbyło się pierwsze spotkanie dotyczące uruchomienia produkcji taniego zeroenergetycznego systemu utrzymania komfortowej temperatury w pomieszczeniach zimą i latem. Pan Duda był na tym spotkaniu. 
Za 7 lat już tylko domy zeroenergetyczne. Nie ulega kwestii, że będzie walka z izolacją.  Koncerny związane z ogrzewaniem i zacofane uczelnie ( te gdzie jeszcze dziś uczy się o ogrzewaniu pośrednim) muszą działać na szkodę inwestorów. 
Będzie ciekawie!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie asolt - znajdzie Pan czas na spotkanie np. z Panem Dariuszem Koc z KAPE ( są w  nomen omen Instytucie Techniki Cieplnej na Nowowiejskiej) czy dr Dudą . Obiecuję, ze zorganizuję. Możemy porozmawiać przy kawie o "skandalu" itp. Ma Pan ochotę być na następnym spotkaniu w sprawie produkcji zeroenergetycznego systemu utrzymania temperatury... też zapraszam - mogę odpowiednio wcześniej powiadomić. Ma Pan ochotę się w to włączyć - czy Pana cel to zwalczanie izolacji ?

----------


## asolt

> Szanowny Panie asolt - znajdzie Pan czas na spotkanie np. z Panem Dariuszem Koc z KAPE ( są w  nomen omen Instytucie Techniki Cieplnej na Nowowiejskiej) czy dr Dudą . Obiecuję, ze zorganizuję. Możemy porozmawiać przy kawie o "skandalu" itp. Ma Pan ochotę być na następnym spotkaniu w sprawie produkcji zeroenergetycznego systemu utrzymania temperatury... też zapraszam - mogę odpowiednio wcześniej powiadomić. Ma Pan ochotę się w to włączyć - czy Pana cel to zwalczanie izolacji ?


Nie walcze z izolacją a jestem za. Walczę tylko z kwestionowaniem czy całkowitym odrzuceniem dokonań naukowców również niemieckich którzy mają duzy wkład w opracowanie norm dotyczacych metodyki obliczeniowej izolacyjności przegród zysków ciepła czy też zapotrzebowania na ciepło i dziedzin pokrewnych.
Jestem zainteresowany takich spotkaniem o ile odbędzie sie którykolwiek weekend, Niestety brak czasu na tygodniu.
Wracając do izolacji to kolejnym wyzwaniem dla Pana jest opracowanie systemu izolacji od wewnątrz na budynków murowanych ze wzmocnieniami zelbetowymi. Nie sztuką jest takie budynki odrzucić, ale sztuką jest ich zaizolowanie od wewnątrz. Nie poradzili sobie z tym problemem Niemcy przy wielkiej płycie, wątpie aby Pan dał radę.
Problem jest duzy bo dotyczy ok 80-90% wszystkich nowo budowanych budynków jednorodzinnych.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Oszukiwanie, ukrywanie prawdy, ochrona rynku – ja to nazywam oszustwem nie dokonaniem naukowy. To wszystko.
Nie da się pogodzić skutecznej izolacji termicznej z pośrednimi ( centralnymi ) systemami ogrzewania.  Nie ma tam gazu, oleju, paliw stałych, kolektorów... 
 Nie nazwę też osiągnięciem naukowym kotłów o sprawności 109 %

  Dom zbudowany tak by zużywał ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie - to niewiedza a nie dokonanie naukowe.  
Ma Pan ochotę na jakieś spotkanie?

----------


## asolt

Mamy odmienne poglądy na rózne tematy, calkowite zbliżenie stanowisk jest niemożliwe, ale porozmawiać zawsze można.
Ominął Pan sprytnie temat izolacji budynków murowanych, jak można nie zając sie tematem zdecydowanej wiekszości budynków w naszym kraju, nie sztuka mówic o oszustwie, ukrywaniu prawdy, itd.,podczas gdy tyle jest jeszcze do zrobienia w tej dziedzinie. Właściele starych budynków nie są przeciwni takiej termomodernizacji aby uzyskali zeroenergetyczność bo to sie wiąze z kosztami ogrzewania, oni nie chcą tkwić w niewiedzy "ponad 30 kWh/m2". Panie Tomaszu niech Pan nie zapomni o takich budynkach. Moze przyszedł czas na konkrety bo same hasło to za mało.
Odnośnie spotkania to moze na PW lub tel.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ominął Pan sprytnie temat izolacji budynków murowanych


 Pewien jestem, że piszę głównie o budynkach murowanych . Temat izolacji od środka, mostków termicznych DO GRUNTU (największy odbiornik ciepła) i paroizolacji w przegrodach w domach szkieletowych nie istnieje - te domy są izolowane. 
 Ukrywanie prawdy czy oszukiwanie dotyczy wyłącznie domów murowanych - przecież widać to gołym okiem - fizyka budowli* wyklucza*  przyklejanie izolacji termicznej za murem na fundamencie ( definicję wpc Pan zna) .



> Właściele starych budynków nie są przeciwni takiej termomodernizacji aby uzyskali zeroenergetyczność


 Właściciele nie!!! Ale rynek instalacyjno grzewczy - trudno przekonać inwestora jak monopol na projektowanie ma "nauczony" przez oszustów projektant. Pan zobaczy - dlaczego Xella _Rozpoczyna się cykl konferencji „Ocieplenie od wewnątrz” dla zarządców nieruchomości_ http://www.media.xella.pl/pr/204800/...-nieruchomosci szkoli inwestorów a nie projektantów? Jak ja się spytałem - to odpowiedzieli, że opór materii jest tak wielki, że jedyna szansa to inwestor może wymusić. 
 Sam Pan widzi po Sobie. Choć fizyka wyklucza ocieplanie od zewnątrz z mostkiem do gruntu i z ruchem powietrza w przegrodzie, że choć cyfry mówią same za siebie - domy izolowane kończą się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie, że poza Polską nikt nie przykleja izolacji za stałym odbiornikiem ciepła... Pan 


> Mamy odmienne poglądy na rózne tematy


 Fizyka, dane... to nie poglądy - to definicje i liczby..




> Panie Tomaszu niech Pan nie zapomni o takich budynkach. Może przyszedł czas na konkrety bo same hasło to za mało.


 Przecież ja nie jestem dr Duda - nie zajmuję się teoria a konkretami !!! Mnie nikt nie płaci za pisanie czy wykłady!!! Ja od 23 lat wykonuję instalacje w domach izolowanych. 
 Przedwczoraj było spotkanie, celem było omówienie szczegółów produkcji zeroenergetycznego systemu utrzymującego stałą temperaturę. mam nadzieję, że za miesiąc ruszy produkcja prototypów . A do tej pory przez ponad 20 lat 30 kWh/m2 rocznie nigdy nie przekroczyliśmy!!! 
 Widzi Pan - ponieważ nie podobało mi się założenie na jakim opiera się OZC że ciepło z  "termosu" ucieka proporcjonalnie. Ponieważ za IDI.TĘ uważam tego co narysował dom ze strzałkami i straty ciepła w procentach, w 1990 roku wydzierżawiłem na Bartyckiej 1200m2 plac i postawiłem tam dom parterowy 120m2 składający się z dwóch połówek po 60m2 - w obu były kable grzewcze na 20 cm styropianie, 20 cm styropianu w dachu, rekuperacja - jedyna różnica to ściana w jednej połówce siporeks ocieplony 20 cm styropianem do ławy ( 1.2m w gruncie) a druga połówka - siporeks w miejsce styropianu a od wewnątrz 20cm wełny z paroizolacją. W fundament i pod dom było wpuszczone na różnych głębokościach 60 czujników NTC
 Już po pierwszej zimie ( pomiary trwały 6 lat) pisałem, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak ocieplenie od zewnątrz! Że o izolacji termicznej decyduje stopień unieruchomienia powietrza, wilgoć, mostki termiczne. ŻE NIE MA PROPORCJONALNOŚCI - MAŁE NIEDOCIĄGNIĘCIE - TO KONIEC IZOLACJI. TAK JAK NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ W CIĄŻY TAK NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ IZOLOWANYM.

Ps.


> Panie Tomaszu niech Pan nie zapomni o takich budynkach


 Nie !!! Nie zapomnę. Sam w takim mieszkam ( z roku 1950) i będę miał zeroenergetyczny system ( na razie w mrozy zużywa 3 - 3,5kWh na dobę przy 22st.C) . Nie namówi mnie Pan bym zapomniał - to jest proste i tanie rozwiązanie - więc przyjmie się na 100% to kwestia czasu. Jak z rekuperacją, którą pierwszy na świecie montuję w domach i mieszkaniach ( od 1989)

----------


## מרכבה

Kolego TB ... sposób wypowiadania kolegi nie przynosi skutku bo brak koledze wiedzy ...
niestety ... 


> Przedwczoraj było spotkanie, celem było omówienie szczegółów produkcji zeroenergetycznego systemu utrzymującego stałą temperaturę. mam nadzieję, że za miesiąc ruszy produkcja prototypów


 co ? na co?



> . Temat izolacji od środka, mostków termicznych DO GRUNTU (największy odbiornik ciepła)


  jak ktoś się nie zna to tak pisze .
pierwsze aby odebrać ciepło musi je powietrze przekazać do muru a potem do gruntu ...
Wartości przez poszczególne mostki są spisane w ITB... katalogu



> MAŁE NIEDOCIĄGNIĘCIE - TO KONIEC IZOLACJI. TAK JAK NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ W CIĄŻY TAK NIE MOŻNA BYĆ TROCHĘ IZOLOWANYM.


 no to się zwie mostek termiczny kolego. dla tego budownictwo pasywne większego jak o wartości 0,01 wata na mb nie toleruje ... 
jeden mostek termiczny na fundamencie długim 40 mb o wartości 0,5 wata na ten metr to jest około 1000 kWh sezon .
to jest katastrofa dla budynku pasywnego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Piszemy o budownictwie.( temat : Czy da się zbudować tanio i dobrze)  Budownictwo kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie - reszta to obłęd . 
Kolejna sprawa to czy warto budować najgorzej ?- czyli właśnie 30kWh/m2 rocznie.
 W temacie jest pośrednio  EKONOMIA - ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania. 
Nie rozmieniajmy tematu na drogie domy, ogrzewane fundamenty, na centralne systemy ogrzewania. 
 Nie ma czegoś takiego jak izolacja termiczna za murem na fundamencie. Tak trudno przeczytać definicję współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła? 
   Po co ta walka z izolacją ?

----------


## fenix2

Sr*ją muchy będzie wiosna.  :eek:

----------


## nydar

Zabawa zaczyna się jak TB poda jakąś cyfrę,a unika tego jak ognia.Ujawnił pewnie niechcący ,że w budynku z lat pięćdziesiątych zużywa w mrozy 3-3,5kWh energii cieplnej /dobę.Zastanawiam się czy mieszka w pieczarkarni czy typowym z tych lat domu? No bo dom ma okna.Tak bez szaleństwa z 20m2.
Jakby tak wymienić stare okna na super energooszczędne ,powiedzmy 0,3W/m2K ,to przez te okna ciepło ucieka w sporej ilości.
0,3W/m2K x 20m2 x 44oC x24h.Jak by nie liczył to w mrozy przy -20oC ucieka przez super okna 6,33kWH energii cieplnej w ciągu doby.Jeżeli dla TB mróz to OoC ,to wychodzi 0,3W/m2K x 20m2 x 20oC x24h.Też blisko do deklarowanego 3,5-3kWh/dobę.
Dom posiada przecież posadzkę,dach ,ściany .TB pewnie ma rekuperator ,też z jakąś sprawnością.
Poszukajcie w googlach ,,wodospady Islandii".Jak tam się woda leje w pięknych okolicznościach przyrody.
ps.TB pochwalił się że był pierwszym w kraju propagatorem WM z rekuperacją w budownictwie mieszkalnym.
      W takim razie znalazł się winny wprowadzający tysiące ludzi w błąd i koszty,wprowadzając wentylację mieszającą,zamiast taniej i efektywnej wyporowej.Dla kasy różne rzeczy ludzie robią.Ciekawe co teraz wykombinował?

----------


## DEZET

Ksiądz na spowiedzi powiedział: napiszesz 1000 razy " Budownictwo kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie", no i biedny Tomasz pisze, pisze... i nic z tego nie wynika. Prototypy domu mają powstać w jednym wątku za kilka dni, tutaj za miesiąc. Zdecyduj się człowieku i napisz jak to zrobić, a nie paplesz przez naście stron to samo.

----------


## DEZET

Dla mnie i pewnie większości ludzi konieczne są fakty. Sam sprawdzałem u siebie, jakie efekty przyniosło np. ocieplenie stropu= 10% oszczędności gazu, zamontowanie sterownika pieca gazowego- kolejne 10% oszczędności. I to jest konkret, a nie banialuki o 90% sprawności rekuperatora.

----------


## מרכבה

> I warto teraz policzyć ile kosztuje te 1000kWh/sezon dla wybranego źródła ogrzewania a ile kosztuje pozbycie się tego mostka żeby określić co ma sens a co jest tylko sztuką dla sztuki.


 widzisz Ty sobie podchodzisz luźno do tematu ...  i mogę Ci teraz próbować jak TB nawciskać  :big grin: 
ale z tego nic  :big tongue: 
taki mostek ucina się jeszcze w projekcie i kosztuje to zero ...  plus wiedza tego co projektuje a to jest często bezcenne .
Jak pochylamy się nad projektem trupem i musimy go pudrować to wiele działań nie ma najmniejszego sensu.

z tym mostkiem termicznym to był przykład ... w 98% domów teraz on jest .. nie ze względów ekonomicznych tylko z nie wiedzy i lubowaniu się w jakieś tradycji ... 
My tu rozmawiamy o ławach fu .... część rajcuje się płytą fu ... aby mostka takowego nie było i go nie ma przy płycie fu ...
ale to nadal nie dla mnie .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dokąd Panowie sobie nie zdadzą sprawy, że izolowanie to nie OZC, że na Politechnice nie ma fizyki tylko jest ogrzewnictwo, że oszukuje się na badaniach i dopasowuje obliczenia... To "zero" będzie abstrakcją
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html 



> od roku 1985 naukowcy z uniwersytetu w Cambridge sprawdzili używaną w Niemczech metodę do
> pomiaru zużycia energii potrzebnej do ogrzewania domów i stwierdzili po analizie zużycia energii w 3400 budynków, że rzeczywiste zużycie gazu albo oleju opałowego było w rzeczywistości od 30 do 40 %
> niższe, aniżeli przewidywane teoretyczne zapotrzebowanie na energię grzewczą.
> Wyniki tych badań, jak również badań przeprowadzonych w tym samym czasie w Niemczech przez
> Instytut Frauenhofera Fizyki Budowli w Stuttgarcie wykazują znaczny błąd w sposobie obliczania teoretycznego zapotrzebowania na energie grzewczą budynków.
> *Błąd ten nie został do tej pory skorygowany i obowiązuje we wszystkich analizach energetycznych
> budynków. Jest to międzynarodowy skandal, tuszowany przez lobbystów zewnętrznych ociepleń
> budynków i kupionych przez nich polityków. Obowiązujące normy EU DIN zawierają ten błąd!*
> Jak zwykle, za wszystko muszą płacić inwestorzy i właściciele domów!!!


 W izolacjach poza grubością ważna jest też szczelność. Przy różnicy ten sam beton komórkowy, styropian itp ma znacznie zwiększony strumień ciepła. Bardzo często widzę audyt energetyczny domu BEZ TESTU SZCZELNOŚCI (PN 13829) Od razu widać, że autor takiego audytu nie zna się na tym. 
 Chorych, by tracili mniej ciepła owija się w alu folie nie koce! Gruby wełniany sweter to żadna izolacja bez ortalionowej powłoki.
Styropian za betonem komórkowym chroni skutecznie przez ogrzewaniem słonecznym muru zimą. W okresie grzewczym jest wyższe ciśnienie ( zwłaszcza gdy jest wentylacja plus lub rekuperator.
 Co do strefy klimatycznej i domów "zero" - Polska zobowiązała się wprowadzić "zero" od 2020 roku Norwegia od 2015 - Uważają Panowie, że się klimat zmieni?
 W poniedziałek odbyło się spotkanie z inżynierami firmy Frapol - która to firma chce produkować - tanie systemy zeroenergetycznego otrzymania komfortowej temperatury. Mam nadzieję, że prototypy będą w tym miesiącu. Dodam, że w spotkaniu uczestniczył i służył radą dr Duda.
 Izolacja jest prostą sprawą jak się odrzuci bzdury, których uczą tam gdzie jest kierunek "OGRZEWNICTWO"

----------


## asolt

> W izolacjach poza grubością ważna jest też szczelność. Przy różnicy ten sam beton komórkowy, styropian itp ma znacznie zwiększony strumień ciepła. Bardzo często widzę audyt energetyczny domu BEZ TESTU SZCZELNOŚCI (PN 13829) Od razu widać, że autor takiego audytu nie zna się na tym.


Audytor doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę z wazności testu szczelności i jego wpływu na ostateczne wyniki. Ale też nie bedzie dopłacał do audytu zlecając na własny koszt
takie badania. Gdy inwestor nie da się przekonać do takiego testu (ok 2 tys.) to audytor musi sięgnąc do norm i tabel które powstały na podstawie rzeczywistych pomiarów (zdaniem TB sfałszowanych jak wszystkie inne). Rozporzadzenie MI w sprawie wykonywania audytów energetycznych nie narzuca obowiazkowego badania szczelności. Oczywiscie zawsze mozna zarzucić ze rozporzadzenie jest złe, a ci którzy go go tworzyli nie znają się na rzeczy. Zarzucanie wszystkim innym niewiedzy oraz ogolno swiatowy spisek w dziedzinie norm budowlanych to stała praktyka TB. Tylko co z budynkami w których i obliczenia i rzeczywiste pomiary się zgadzają na podstawie tych rzekomo sfałszowanych norm ?, oczywiscie tylko niektórych norm, bo to ze wszystkie są sfałszowane to mysle ze i Pan w to nie wierzy. Bynajmniej nie są to jednostkowe przypadki.

----------


## asolt

> Izolacja jest prostą sprawą jak się odrzuci bzdury, których uczą tam gdzie jest kierunek "OGRZEWNICTWO"


Izolacja budynków murowanych z wstawkami zelbetowymi w postaci słupów, podciągów, klatek schodowych itp. nie jest rzeczą ani prostą , ani tanią jezeli chcemy izolowac od wewnątrz, niezaleznie od tego kto sie na ten temat wypowiada.

----------


## Zielony ogród

pozazdrościć mieszkańcom ciepłych stref - oni takich problemów w ogóle nie maja. o ile tańsze budownictwo....jakie pałace można stawiać.....za te same pieniądze, co tutaj jakiś energooszczędny bunkier.

co izolacji wewnętrzna-zewnętrzna. nachodzą mnie takie myśli - a co, jeśli materiał budowlany - konstrukcyjny jest jednocześnie izolatorem? pewnie słabszym niż styropian, wiadomo, ale jednak izolatorem? mam cały dom z BK 40cm, bez żadnej dodatkowej izolacji, fundamenty też nie izolowane, ale podłoga domu jest 20 cm nad fundamentami, więc "chowa się" w ścianach z BK, nigdzie nie styka się z fundamentem - dom parterowy. przecież izolatora nie trzeba izolować.... nie chce styropianu na ścianach z przyczyn ideologicznych. tragedia chyba, co? mieszkam 4 zimy, ciepło, tanio, nie wiem, jak się sklasyfikować. teoretycznie dom-porażka, a praktycznie.......

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Audytor doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę z wazności testu szczelności i jego wpływu na ostateczne wyniki. Ale też nie bedzie dopłacał do audytu zlecając na własny koszt


 Kompletna bzdura podawać audyt bez testu!!! To dyskwalifikacja. 
 Jaki sens ma podwać, że lodówka ma klasę AAA gdy drzwi się nie domykają. 
 Dodam, że żaden dom z betonu komórkowego i styropianu ( bez paroizolacji ) testu nie przejdzie. 
Warto odwiedzić Poznań,  spotkać się z Błażejem Szalą - porobić trochę testów.
 Przykro mi, ale wykluczam audyt bez PN13829 - to zwykła bzdura.

----------


## DEZET

"Budynek zeroenergetyczny


*Budynek  zeroenergetyczny* charakteryzuje się tym, że nie wymaga doprowadzania z  zewnątrz energii elektrycznej ani cieplnej. Podobnie jak w obiekcie  pasywnym zapotrzebowanie na energię grzewczą dla takiego budynku, dzięki  doskonałej izolacyjności przegród zewnętrznych, odzyskowi ciepła z  wentylacji i wykorzystaniu wewnętrznych źródeł ciepła, kształtuje się na  bardzo niskim poziomie. Różnica pomiędzy obydwoma standardami  budownictwa polega na tym, że w budynku zeroenergetycznym, w odróżnieniu  od pasywnego, *zupełnie zrezygnowano z zewnętrznych źródeł energii*,  takich jak np. prąd z sieci elektrycznej, urządzenia opalane gazem czy  olejem opałowym. Zapotrzebowanie na energię cieplną pokrywane jest za  pomocą systemów pozyskujących i gromadzących ciepło z promieniowania  słonecznego. *W tym celu stosuje się instalacje z kolektorami słonecznymi  o dużej powierzchni oraz pojemnymi zasobnikami pozwalającymi  przechowywać ciepło przez długi okres czasu. Energia elektryczna  pozyskiwana jest przy pomocy ogniw fotowoltaicznyc*h. Niekiedy pojęcie  budynku zeroenergetycznego stosowane jest w stosunku do obiektów  samowystarczalnych pod względem zapotrzebowania na energię grzewczą, bez  uwzględniania zapotrzebowania energetycznego na inne cele."

Jak można* TANIO* zbudować taki dom, w którym potrzeba też wyprodukować energię elektryczną na własne potrzeby?

----------


## asolt

> Kompletna bzdura podawać audyt bez testu!!! To dyskwalifikacja. 
>  Jaki sens ma podwać, że lodówka ma klasę AAA gdy drzwi się nie domykają. 
>  Dodam, że żaden dom z betonu komórkowego i styropianu ( bez paroizolacji ) testu nie przejdzie. 
> Warto odwiedzić Poznań,  spotkać się z Błażejem Szalą - porobić trochę testów.
>  Przykro mi, ale wykluczam audyt bez PN13829 - to zwykła bzdura.


Te normy które Panu odpowiadają nie są sfałszowane, te które nie, są sfałszowane. Zaiste mentalność kalego.
Czy Pan dopłaca do swojej działalności, zapewne nie, prosze nie wymagac tego od innych.
Test szczelnosci jest wazny ale jego brak gdy mamy do dyspozycji wszystkie pozostałe dane nie powoduje zbyt duzego błedu w obliczeniach, a przynajmniej nie wskazują 
na to pomiary zuzycia energii przez audytowane budynki
Co to znaczy ze testu nie przejdzie?, test ma nam odpowiedziec na pytanie jaki jest wsp. n50. Nie ma jeszcze wymogu osiągniecia okreslonej wartosci tego wspólczynnika w celu odbioru budynku przez nadzór budowlany.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Te normy które Panu odpowiadają nie są sfałszowane, te które nie, są sfałszowane. Zaiste mentalność kalego.


Podałem, że metodyka liczenia jest oparta na złych założeniach - Nie, że normy są złe! ( Norma -straty ciepła ciepła 0.45W/m2 xK  między piachem a powietrzem to = 36cm styropianu.)
Test szczelności to podstawa - nie można zrobić audytu bez tego testu!  Jakie znaczenie ma reszta izolacji jak okno jest otwarte. 
 Strumień ciepła przez beton komórkowy, wełnę czy styropian przy różnicy ciśnień jest sporo większy niż gdy różnicy ciśnień nie ma. Problem się znacznie powiększa,  bo i większa jest różnica ciśnień, gdy mamy wentylację plus lub z rekuperatorem .

----------


## asolt

> Podałem, że metodyka liczenia jest oparta na złych założeniach - Nie, że normy są złe! ( Norma -straty ciepła ciepła 0.45W/m2 xK  między piachem a powietrzem to = 36cm styropianu.)
> Test szczelności to podstawa - nie można zrobić audytu bez tego testu!  Jakie znaczenie ma reszta izolacji jak okno jest otwarte. 
>  Strumień ciepła przez beton komórkowy, wełnę czy styropian przy różnicy ciśnień jest sporo większy niż gdy różnicy ciśnień nie ma. Problem się znacznie powiększa,  bo i większa jest różnica ciśnień, gdy mamy wentylację plus lub z rekuperatorem .


Jezeli normy są dobre to jak Pan wytłumaczy swoje własne słowa:

"Błąd ten nie został do tej pory skorygowany i obowiązuje we wszystkich analizach energetycznych 
budynków. Jest to międzynarodowy skandal, tuszowany przez lobbystów zewnętrznych ociepleń 
budynków i kupionych przez nich polityków. Obowiązujące normy EU DIN zawierają ten błąd!"

czyli mówimy od błednych normach (czyt. sfałszowanych wg TB).
Norma o przenikalności podłogi na gruncie to faktycznie 0,45 W/m2, ale norma nie mówi ze jest 36 cm styropianu (jakiego?) to jest wyłacznie Pana wymysł nie wiadomo jak obliczony. Prosze podac dokładnie obliczenia tych 36 cm styropianu.
Audyt mozna zrobić bez testu szczelności aczkolwiek moze być w takim przypadku mniej dokładny.
Wiele rzeczy o których Pan tak sie kategorycznie wyraza nie nie można ich wykonać, mozna ale trzeba sobie z tego zdawać sprawe i opdpwiednio to ując w obliczeniach

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> czyli mówimy od błednych normach


  o metodyce liczenia - jeżeli ta metodyka jest ujęta normą - to tak!  Może się źle zrozumieliśmy - Chodziło mi o to, że ( już zostańmy przy gruncie) norma 0.45W/m2 x K nie opisuje, że jeżeli dany styropian ma lambdę 0.034 - to trzeba dać go 6 cm, tylko, że jeżeli ten styropian leży na 6 x lepszym odbiorniku ( współczynnik odbioru ciepła jest 6 x większy) to strumień był 0.45 - należy gać w/w styropianu 36 cm.



> Audyt mozna zrobić bez testu szczelności aczkolwiek moze być w takim przypadku mniej dokładny.


 Co znaczy mniej dokładny ? Domy szkieletowe ( jest paroizolacja - choć opór dyfuzyjny płyty osb jest większy niż BK czy porothermu) z rekuperacją - ogrzewane elektrycznie nigdy na ogrzewanie nie zużywają więcej jak 30kWh/m2 rocznie!!! 
 Domy bez paroizolacji z mostkiem - nie schodzą poniżej 90kWh/m2 
 Uważa Pan, że to można nazwać mniejsza dokładność?

----------


## asolt

> Domy bez paroizolacji z mostkiem - nie schodzą poniżej 90kWh/m2


Słowa, słowa, słowa .....
Prosze podac konkretne przykłady z obliczeniami przed budową i pomiarami w czasie normalnej eksploatacji.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

I właśnie - ja piszę - nie da się policzyć, bo z termosu ciepło nie ucieka proporcjonalnie - a Pan liczyć. Podałem końcowy wynik - 30kWk/m2 rocznie - tu się kończy budownictwo.  Co tu liczyć jak pawilon ze szkła na 30 cm styropianie zużywa połowę mniej energii niż taki sam z betonu komórkowego i styropianu na zewnątrz. *Będzie Pan izolował jak przestanie liczyć* ! Pozdrawiam. 
  Ps - Na Szczęście w domach ZERO nie ma U przegród... liczenia - jest wynik końcowy! Gdyby aktualne przepisy robił myślący i znający fizykę zespół 
Napisałby w w ustawie jedno zdanie 
Polska Norma na budownictwo to 30kWh/m2 xK -i  nie było by dyskusji - inwestor nie byłby nabijany w butelkę! Inwestor i sąd wiedzieliby kto kogo oszukał.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Co to za nowy parametr "wsp. odbioru ciepła"?


 Pisał Pan, że zna definicję współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła - tam występuje współczynnik odbioru ciepła. Pan sobie postoi rozebrany w powietrzu - 10 st. C i w wodzie + 2 
Co do j-j - Ten Pan ma praktycznie technologię płyty fundamentowej bez mostków termicznych. Nie ma też ogrzewania centralnego - bo nie da się tego w izolowanych domach zrobić.

----------


## asolt

> I właśnie - ja piszę - nie da się policzyć, bo z termosu ciepło nie ucieka proporcjonalnie - a Pan liczyć. Podałem końcowy wynik - 30kWk/m2 rocznie - tu się kończy budownictwo.  Co tu liczyć jak pawilon ze szkła na 30 cm styropianie zużywa połowę mniej energii niż taki sam z betonu komórkowego i styropianu na zewnątrz. *Będzie Pan izolował jak przestanie liczyć* ! Pozdrawiam. 
>   Ps - Na Szczęście w domach ZERO nie ma U przegród... liczenia - jest wynik końcowy! Gdyby aktualne przepisy robił myślący i znający fizykę zespół 
> Napisałby w w ustawie jedno zdanie 
> Polska Norma na budownictwo to 30kWh/m2 xK -i  nie było by dyskusji - inwestor nie byłby nabijany w butelkę! Inwestor i sąd wiedzieliby kto kogo oszukał.


Policzyć się nie da ale pisac o 90 kWh/m2 mozna, skąd sie ta wartośc wzieła tego nie wie nikt, łącznie z Panem.
Ten pawilon ze szkla i jego straty to zapewne jakis zart, humor jak widzę dopisuje.

----------


## asolt

> Pisał Pan, że zna definicję współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła - tam występuje współczynnik odbioru ciepła. Pan sobie postoi rozebrany w powietrzu - 10 st. C i w wodzie + 2 
> Co do j-j - Ten Pan ma praktycznie technologię płyty fundamentowej bez mostków termicznych. Nie ma też ogrzewania centralnego - bo nie da się tego w izolowanych domach zrobić.


Nie ma zadnego wspólczynnika odbioru ciepła, są za wspólczynniki oporu przejmowania ciepła Rsi i Rse, ich wartości podane są tabelach
Opory te stosujemy dla przegród które są w kontakcie z powietrzem. W przypadku przegród w kontakcie z gruntem (np. podłoga na gruncie lub ściana podziemia) opór przejmowania ciepła od strony zewnętrznej (Rse) pomija się.
Skoro nie ma wspólczynnika odbioru ciepła to jak mozna twierdzic ze on istnieje, malo tego ma wartość 6 (skąd to wiadomo)  razy wiekszą niż ??? (zapewne niz w przypadku powietrza).
Wszystko to jest w normach ale jezeli one sa sfałszowane lub niedokładne lub ... itd, to wtedy pozostaje własna twórczośc a tu juz zdanych ograniczen nie ma.
Mozna wymyslec wszystko co uzasadni własne wizje.

----------


## asolt

> Co do j-j - Ten Pan ma praktycznie technologię płyty fundamentowej bez mostków termicznych. Nie ma też ogrzewania centralnego - bo nie da się tego w izolowanych domach zrobić.


Płyty nie ma, ma tradycyjne ławy fundamentowe i odciecie scian nosnych szkłem piankowym, ale ma też izolację zewnątrzną scian na dodatek bez paroizolacji !!!!! i bez testu szczelności. A jednak działa i to działa bardzo dobrze, a wsp. jest duzo nizszy niz 30 kWh/m2 mało tego jest nizszy niz 15 kWh/m2. To chyba cud bo inaczej tego nie mozna nazwac

----------


## DEZET

> I właśnie - ja piszę - nie da się policzyć, bo z termosu ciepło nie ucieka proporcjonalnie - a Pan liczyć. Podałem końcowy wynik - 30kWk/m2 rocznie - tu się kończy budownictwo.  Co tu liczyć jak pawilon ze szkła na 30 cm styropianie zużywa połowę mniej energii niż taki sam z betonu komórkowego i styropianu na zewnątrz. *Będzie Pan izolował jak przestanie liczyć* ! Pozdrawiam. 
>   Ps - Na Szczęście w domach ZERO nie ma U przegród... liczenia - jest wynik końcowy! Gdyby aktualne przepisy robił myślący i znający fizykę zespół 
> Napisałby w w ustawie jedno zdanie 
> Polska Norma na budownictwo to 30kWh/m2 xK -i  nie było by dyskusji - inwestor nie byłby nabijany w butelkę! Inwestor i sąd wiedzieliby kto kogo oszukał.


Ciepło z termosu nie ucieka proporcjonalnie? A jak? Chyba, że termos jest nieotwieralny, ale nie ma takiego budynku, który nie wypuści energii na zewnątrz, bo zwykłe otwarcie drzwi (muszą być, czy nie?) spowoduje zakłócenie i zmianę parametrów. Twój termos nie pozwala na otwarcie lodówki, bo zaraz będzie "katastrofa". I daruj sobie stanie na mrozie w ciepłej wodzie i inne "przykłady"- merytorycznie proszę.
Badałeś 6 lat "swój" budynek- GDZIE SĄ DANE??

----------


## DEZET

Odnoszę wrażenie, że TB dobrze się bawi trolując na forum- z jego "rozważań" NIC się nie dowiemy, szkoda czasu na pisanie. 
Zadałem oprócz Was już chyba naście pytań- ZERO odpowiedzi. Jedyne rozwiązanie to ignorowanie TB, może zakończy używanie Ctrl+V.

----------


## firewall

Przestańcie tak naskakiwać na Tomasza B. bo wezwie na pomoc Antoniego albo o.Tadeusza i zrobią porządek na forum.

----------


## DEZET

:big grin:

----------


## nydar

Wydaje mi się że TB w swoich rozważaniach popełnia mały błąd logiczny.Przepływ energii cieplnej przez posadzkę uzależniony jest od rodzaju i grubości izolacji oraz różnicy temp.nad i pod izolacją.O ile nad izolacją jest przewidywalna i łatwo mierzalna,o tyle pod mało kto to mierzy.Stąd mówienie o sześciokrotnie większych stratach przez posadzkę jest nieprawdą,ponieważ ta różnica to kilka stopni,a nie jak 40 przy ścianach.Po drugie w zależności od fundamentu i wód gruntowych, temperatura do stałej np.w lutym na głębokości 2m (+5oC),pod budynkiem jest wyższa.U mnie najniższa notowana na 70cm od chudziaka to 16oC.Nie wiem ile mam temp.pod budynkiem na głębokości np.2m.Aby prawidłowo ocenić straty do gruntu należało by uwzględnić grubość gruntu do głębokości,gdzie temp.jest taka sama pod jak i obok budynku.Grunt ma współczynnik przewodzenia od 0,4W(m K) do 0,9W(m K). Grunt jest izolatorem i pomijanie jego roli jest absurdalne.Zakładając że mam w lutym na 2-óch metrach +5oC ,To przepływ energii przez tą warstwę wynosi ok.2,5-3Wh/m2.Przy 140m2 fundamentu ,w najgorszym razie tracę na godzinę 0.35 - 0,42 kWh energii cieplnej.Należało by coś jeszcze odjąć bo jest warstwa suchego pisku pod chudziakiem(kto to wie jaka) i coś dodać bo ucieka coś przez ściany fundamentowe na zewnątrz.
Dom zużywa poniżej 15kWh/m2 jest parterowy o bardzo niekorzystnym współczynniku A/V i gdyby ucieczka ciepła przez posadzkę była tak duża jak prorokuje TB ,to 15kWh było by nierealne. Pod posadzką mam 18cm styropianu,a na ścianach fundamentowych 10cm.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

proponuję jednak zwrocić uwagę, że:
1. silnik chłodzony jest zdecydowanie skuteczniej chłodnicą w której znajduje się woda o temp otoczenia niż tą sama chłodnicą napełniona powietrzem o temp. otoczenia (niektórzy mieli możliwość tego doświadczyć).
2. szklanka ze wrzątkiem ostygnie szybciej wbita w kretowisko niż stojąc na ławce (to można sprawdzić samemu)
3. nagi człowiek w wodzie o temp. 15oC wytrzyma ok 2 godz (do zgonu) a na powietrzu o tej temp - znacznie dłuzej
4. działanie radiatora to właśnie wykorzystywania różnic w przewodnictwie cieplnym materiału stykającego się z przegrodą, gdyby takie nie istniały, robiono by je z drewna a nie aluminium, albo... powietrza

----------


## asolt

Proponuję zrobić te same eksperymenty a szczegolnie ten ze szklanką w innej konfiguracji tzn niech wrzątek bedzie w termosie a nie w szklance bez zadnej izolacji termicznej,
człowiek tez niech nie bedzie nagi a odpowiednio zaizolowany, Jak porównywać to raczej podobne  a nie tak rózniace sie konfiguracje

----------


## nydar

Dlatego płetwonurek zakłada gustowne wdzianko,a jak by się uprzeć to chłodnicę ze styropianu też by dało radę zrobić.To nie styropian byłby problemem tylko powietrze.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Szklanka, skóra a nawet blacha to też "izolator" - różnią je tylko współczynniki przenikalności. Oczywiście, że dobra izolacja zmniejsza ubytki ciepła, dlatego podałem przykłady skrajne. Wrzątek w szkle podlega tym samym prawom co wrzątek w styropianie - różnią się nie zasadą a parametrami. Zatem ten termos w kretowisku rzeczywiście powinien wystygnąć szybciej niż na ławce, tyle, że obserwacja byłaby bardziej żmudna.
Łatwiej natomiast pogadać z nurkiem, który po wyjściu w piance z wody o temp. 22oC na powierzchnię o tej samej temp. szybko zaczyna się "gotować".

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Rozumiem, że jak łódź ma 30m to podając jej wymiary mówimy o długości, ale jak jest 5x mniejsza, to mówimy o krótkości 6m?
Także nie słyszałem o współczynniku odbioru ciepła, wydaje się jednak, że współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej ośrodka przyległego oraz ruch cząsteczek tegoż nie są bez znaczenia. W przeciwnym przypadku siadanie na murku nie groziłoby "wilkiem"

----------


## nydar

Z tym wilkiem i murkiem,to zły przykład .Z gatunku lodówka i uchylone drzwi.Doopa nie ma szans z ogromem gruntu na którym siedzi.Ale gdyby ją posadzić na rok na zaizolowanym w pionie kawałku jej wielkości-powierzchni,to po tym czasie na na pierwszym cm gruntu było by np.36oC,na 10-tym cm.33,na20-tym 30 i tak dalej aż do głębokości stałej temperatury gruntu,bez względu na porę roku.Stąd po roku,doopa by siedziała na gruncie o temp.zbliżonej do tmp.ciała.Wniosek.Po dwunastu miesiącach wilka by nie dostała,ale w pierwszym dniu tak.Dlatego też dom w pierwszym roku zużywa dużo energii,bo musi część jej stracić choćby na podgrzanie gruntu na którym siedzi.Po roku czy dwóch ta temp.jest w miarę stała i stabilna bez względu na temperaturę 10m od budynku,na tej samej głębokości.
Zawsze byłem przekonany,że nie pianka chroni nurka przed utratą temperatury a woda zawarta w jej otwartych komórkach.Wydawało mi się,że woda w piance nagrzewa się od cała,a że zamknięta jest w miniaturowych celkach kombinezonu to,się gwałtownie nie przemieszcza przez co staje się izolacją.Po wyjściu z wody podgrzewa się dalej bo nie traci ciepła w takiej ilości do powietrza jak do wody w akwenie.Nurek w kombinezonie nasączonym wodą o temp.ciut niższej od ciała musi czuć się niekomfortowo.Woda to też izolacja ale dedykowana nurkowi.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> .Po wyjściu z wody podgrzewa się dalej bo nie traci ciepła w takiej ilości do powietrza jak do wody w akwenie..


No własnie.

Seria pytań:
czy jeśli procesor w plastikowej (plastik to już izolator?) obudowie mocno się grzeje, to pomoże mu dołożenie radiatora?
czy materiał z którego wykonany jest radiator ma znaczenie?
czy izolacja termiczna działa na zasadzie jest/nie ma, czy na zasadzie częściowego zmniejszania przekazywania ciepła, proporcjonalnie do grubości?
czy dla doopy ma znaczenie, czy siedzi na kółku z folii aluminiowej, czy na aluminiowym pomniku?

----------


## nydar

Jeśli pozwolisz odpowiem w ten sposób.W moim przypadku mam nad chudziakiem 18cm.styropianu i ok.2m gruntu o zmiennej temperaturze w przestrzeni tych dwóch metrów.Przeliczając to na opór styropianu ,,,mam" go 38cm.,bo pod domem suchy grunt.Co innego gdy pod darnią są wody gruntowe.Ale to wolny kraj.Nikt nie karze budować w bagienku.

----------


## HenoK

Przeczytałem pierwszą połowę tego wątku. Potem jednak stwierdziłem, że szkoda czasu na śledzenie dyskusji z TB, w którą się on przerodził.
Prawda jest taka, że TB posiada pewną wiedzę praktyczną z zakresu wentylacji, zaś pozostałe jego wywody oparte są wyłącznie na jego własnych przemyśleniach.
Myli on nawet najbardziej podstawowe pojęcia i definicje.
Ponieważ brak mu podstawowej wiedzy z dziedziny fizyki budowli wymyśla swoje własne teorie powołując się często na autorytety naukowców.
Wyrywa przy tym ich wypowiedzi z kontekstu.
Mogę się tylko domyślać skąd wzięło mu się to 0,45W/(m2*K) dla 40cm izolacji posadzki na gruncie.
Oczywiście 
Zapewne wziął pod uwagę dopuszczalną maksymalna wartość współczynnika U dla posadzki na gruncie i np. grubości izolacji w systemie Izodom 2000. 
Nie wziął pod uwagę tylko tego, że Izodom 2000 proponuje taką grubość izolacji dla domu energooszczędnego, czy nawet pasywnego.
W którymś z artykułów w "Ładnym domu" padło stwierdzenie o opłacalności nawet 40cm izolacji posadzki na gruncie. Autor artykułu podał przykład, gdy wykonuje się ławy i ściany fundamentowe, pomiędzy którymi daje się zagęszczoną podsypkę piaskową, chudy beton a następnie izolację ze styropianu i wylewkę pod posadzkę. Zaproponował zastąpienie warstwy podsypki dodatkową warstwą styropianu. Z analizy kosztów wyszło, że będzie to rozwiązanie tańsze (koszt zagęszczarki, robocizny). Przy zmniejszał się współczynnik przenikania ciepła do gruntu. 
TB później powoływał się na ten artykuł twierdząc, że dawanie mniej niż 40cm izolacji jest nieuzasadnione.

Pytacie TB o ten dom zeroenergetyczny. Prawda jest taka, że TB żadnego domu nie wybudował.
W poscie http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5950351 TB podaje link do "reportażu" . 
Opisywany jest tam dom, w którym instalację wykonywał TB. Dom ma 144m2 powierzchni. Właściciel mówi o zużyciu energii na poziomie 8000-11000kWh na rok.
TB wszędzie pisze, że domy o większym niż 30kWh/m2 rocznie zużyciu energii budują "niedouczeni szkodnicy". 
Oczywiście cała reszta tej publikacji wyraźnie przeczy wszystkim tezom TB (np. izolacje od środka, wartości podawanych współczynników przenikania ciepła, ogrzewanie centralne), ale to mu już nie przeszkadza. Ważny jest reportaż pokazujący jego "osiągnięcia".

Przykład mylenia podstawowych pojęć :



> ...
>  Fizyka to rzetelna teoria, może więc przytoczę z podręcznika - definicję *współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła* i jego analizę.
> 
> _Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U określany dla przegród cieplnych, szczególnie w budownictwie, umożliwiający obliczanie ciepła     przenikającego przez przegrodę cieplną, a także porównywanie własności cieplnych przegród budowlanych. Ciepło przepływające przez przegrodę wyznacza wzór:  Q - ilość przepływającego ciepła w jednostce czasu (moc cieplna) S - powierzchnia przegrody, ?T - różnica temperatur po obu stronach przegrody.  RT: współczynnik oporu cieplnego [m˛K/W]  ---- Wymień założenia do obliczenia przenikania ciepła przez przegrodę.
>        W  analizie  przenikania   ciepła   przez   przegrody   budowlane   przyjmujemy :
> 1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
> 2)	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
> 3)	 długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
> 4)	 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
> ...


Dla TB współczynnik przenikania ciepła (U) i współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła (lambda), to to samo,
Nawiasem mówiąc nie spotkałem się z definicją "współczynnika odbioru ciepła", ale nawet w powyższym cytacie jest mowa o "współczynnikach przejmowania ciepła".
Konkretnie chodzi o opór przejmowania ciepła na powierzchni przegrody.
Dla warstwy stykającej się z gruntem wartość oporu przejmowania ciepła przyjmuje się równą zero. 
Oczywiście opór przejmowania ciepła nie ma wpływu na opór cieplny poszczególnych warstw przegrody, więc dzielenie tego oporu przez 6, czy nawet 20 nie ma najmniejszego sensu.
Kilka lat temu założyłem na innym forum wątek : http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/1742...rzeczkowskiego , w którym do dzisiaj wypowiadają się inni. Warto poczytać, zanim zacznie się wierzyć w jego wypowiedzi.

----------


## HenoK

> Proponuję zrobić te same eksperymenty a szczegolnie ten ze szklanką w innej konfiguracji tzn niech wrzątek bedzie w termosie a nie w szklance bez zadnej izolacji termicznej,


Dokładnie tak.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> dla ciała o kształcie prostopadłościanu przewodzącego ciepło w warunkach stanu stabilnego (ustalonego),


w idealnym środowisku  - a jest jeszcze :
1) pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
2) przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
3) długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone
4) warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów
5) wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni 
 Ptk 5 - gdy są takie same współczynniki przejmowania ciepła - faktycznie nie trzeba ich brać pod uwagę.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

A wracając do sedna (czy da się tanio) polecam
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...domu-pasywnego

2 konstrukcje skupione na oszczędności i efektywności, zapominające o masie zbędnych a kosztownych elementów typu rynny, dachówka, tynki, belki...




Budujemy?

----------


## Xerses

Zdaje się dyskusja jest dalece odległa od tematu wątku  :smile:  Gdzie by nie popatrzyć wszędzie sprowadza sie do tego samego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia 
  Trudne - jak się nie ma wiedzy lub ma się ale złą (z uczelni gdzie jeszcze dziś są katedry ogrzewnictwa) , głupie - dla głupich .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> rzetelne


?  Nie można pisać rzetelnie jak się na tym nie zna. Pan dalej uważa, że Politechnika ma racje? A to już jest nierzetelne. 
 Budownictwo kończy się na 30 kWh/m2 rocznie. A dlaczego : EKONOMICZNA IZOLACJA TERMICZNA TO TAKA PRZY KTÓREJ NIEEKONOMICZNY JEST CENTRALNY ( O TAKICH SYSTEMACH JESZCZE W XXI WIEKU UCZĄ NA POLITECHNIKACH!!!!) , POŚREDNI SYSTEM OGRZEWANIA. to wytłumaczy Panu Szanowny Pan Henryk - rysował parę lat temu takie wykresy.
 Pozdrawiam  i mam nadzieję, że produkcja ruszy nawet baz Pana aprobaty, podobnie jak wejdzie budownictwo zeroenergetyczne. Zajmą się tym głupki, skoro Pan nie chce!

----------


## HenoK

> Budownictwo kończy się na 30 kWh/m2 rocznie. A dlaczego : EKONOMICZNA IZOLACJA TERMICZNA TO TAKA PRZY KTÓREJ NIEEKONOMICZNY JEST CENTRALNY ( O TAKICH SYSTEMACH JESZCZE W XXI WIEKU UCZĄ NA POLITECHNIKACH!!!!) , POŚREDNI SYSTEM OGRZEWANIA.


Zero konkretów, dalej te same od lat slogany  :sad: .
No i oczywiście obrażanie się na tych, co wytykają kardynalne błędy w rozumowaniu i wypowiedziach.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Zeroenergetyczny system utrzymania komfortowej temperatury - to nie konkret? We Frapolu trwają przygotowania do uruchomienia produkcji.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie, to nie konkret, to tylko hasło, z którego nic nie wynika. Prosimy zatem o konkrety - co to ma być, jak ma działać, ile energii pochłaniać, ile kosztować itd.


Nie masz do końca racji. To hasło ma sens, sens marketingowy.
Tylko, że nikt nie kupi kota w worku  :sad: .

----------


## מרכבה

> Zero-energetyczny nie znaczy zero-stratny bo takiego nie da się ekonomicznie wybudować w naszych warunkach.
>  post #458


 oto właśnie się rozchodzi straty są zawsze ...  :smile:  tylko każdy świadomy chce je zminimalizować ...
tak aby to co się wytarza w domu bo utopią było by że nic się wytarza ... 
Wytarza energię od ludzi po sprzęty domowe i teraz stawiam sobie granicę do jakiego stanu ma być ta równowaga do -5 do -30 itp...
W tedy dobieramy ilość izolacji i rodzaj ...  TB chce dobrze ale gdzieś błądzi ... wietrzy spisek 




> Audytor doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę z wazności testu szczelności i jego wpływu na ostateczne wyniki. Ale też nie bedzie dopłacał do audytu zlecając na własny koszt


 całkowicie się zgadza bo to brocha inwestora nie audytora ... 
zgoła można oszacować ile straci dany obiekt i pomyłki wielkiej nie będzie dla "normalnego domu"




> Izolacja budynków murowanych z wstawkami zelbetowymi w postaci słupów, podciągów, klatek schodowych itp. nie jest rzeczą ani prostą , ani tanią jezeli chcemy izolowac od wewnątrz, niezaleznie od tego kto sie na ten temat wypowiada.


 TB wciska kit ... w stanie ustalonym nie ma znaczenia pojemność cieplna itp tak że te banialuki TB można sobie włożyć ... 
Liczy się czas i izolacja ... droga i strumienie cieplne czy się nakładają czy nie ... 
A izolowanie od środka nijak lepsze nie jest ! nie kuma że musiał by otulać od sufitu ścian itp wsio ... a i tak nie wyjdzie jak trzeba .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

,Pan już opinię wydał... lekarz, głupek. 
 Piszemy o czym innym - dla mnie przez ostanie 23 lata budownictwo kończyło się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie. Pierwszy wprowadziłem do budownictwa WM z odzyskiem ciepła (1989), też nazywano mnie głupkiem. Gdy w latach 90-tych pisałem, że by przepływy były ciche i małe opory - prędkość powietrza w kanale musi być minimum 2 m/sek - czyli na domy jednorodzinne,  kanały powinny mieć 60-70mm średnicy i być elastyczne. Jeszcze dwa miesiące temu na www.rekuperatory.pl było "NIE DAJ SIĘ OSZUKAĆ kanały tylko blaszane i 100-  i więcej mm" . A dziś... "nowość" !!!!, którą my montujemy od 2000 roku!!! 
 Na ostatnich targach Murator Expo były tylko firmy izolujące domy ( brak mostków termicznych  i ruchu powietrza w przegrodach) - to mnie skłoniło, by tu napisać.

Dokąd nie będzie Pan izolował, dokąd nie wyrzuci Pan pośrednich systemów ogrzewania z budownictwa - może Pan zapomnieć o 10-30kWh/m2 rocznie - a zero - będzie dla Pana abstrakcją. Mogę być "głupkiem", ale mi się uda!

----------


## מרכבה

> Twierdzi się, że takich budynków nie warto ocieplać w ogóle (z zewnątrz bo o innym autorzy nawet nie wspominają) ponieważ ściana więcej zyska od słońca i przekaże do wewnątrz niż gdyby była ocieplona.


 to są banialuki ludzi z WAN'u czt. wiejska akademia nauk .
To jest chu nie powiem co jeszcze i idiotyzm ! nasra od słońca się ! jak nie będzie izolacji transparentnej to chu z tego będzie bo nie wytrzymie i TB na takim gównie opiera swoje wypowiedzi ! jak bym się w takim domu nie wychował to bym w te kity zasrane uwierzył !
DOM NAGRZEWA SIĘ PRZEZ OKNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! qrfa mca ... Kszhu to nie do Ciebie tylko do artykułów TB.




> Budynek zeroenergetyczny


 też źle ... okazuje się że to budynek "zero" kryje się 3 kWh na grzanie i 40 kWh na resztę ... ale 
z tym 40 sprawdzę ... autonomiczny to jest odpowiedni tytuł do opisu .

W jednym TB ma rację izolować trzeba  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> całkowicie się zgadza bo to brocha inwestora nie audytora ...
> zgoła można oszacować ile straci dany obiekt i pomyłki wielkiej nie będzie dla "normalnego domu"


 Różnica jest tak ogromna między nieprzepuszczającą powietrza przegrodą a przepuszczającą, że ŻADEN AUDYTOR NIE ZROBI AUDYTU BEZ PN 13829. No chyba, że nie jest audytorem tylko ma taki papier!  



> A izolowanie od środka nijak lepsze nie jest


 Jedyna formą izolacji jest termos - patrz definicja. I tylko tak izolację można rozpatrywać.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zwłaszcza istniejących budynków. Co mam w 100-letnim domku zmniejszyć sobie powierzchnię m2 pomieszczeń o min 20cm izolacji na każdej ścianie?


 paroizolacja jest znacznie cieńsza. Obiekt posiadający 100% szkła w ścianach z 30cm styropianu od gruntu i w dachu - 22 stC wewnątrz  z rekuperatorem i kablami grzewczymi. - zużywał do 25kWh/m2 rocznie. Przy różnicy ciśnień jaka panuje zimą gdy jest wentylacja nawiewna - 36 cm beton komórkowy ma większe straty ciepła niż pakiet szybowy i mniejsze zyski gdy świeci słońce . 
 To można zbadać - nie wyliczyć!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Chcących izolować domy - zapraszam http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...ostorder%3Dasc

----------


## מרכבה

> Wydaje mi się że TB w swoich rozważaniach popełnia mały błąd logiczny.Przepływ energii cieplnej przez posadzkę uzależniony jest od rodzaju i grubości izolacji oraz różnicy temp.nad i pod izolacją.O ile nad izolacją jest przewidywalna i łatwo mierzalna,o tyle pod mało kto to mierzy.Stąd mówienie o sześciokrotnie większych stratach przez posadzkę jest nieprawdą,ponieważ ta różnica to kilka stopni,a nie jak 40 przy ścianach


No zdaje się tego nie wie i wiedział nie będzie bo jest odporny na wiedzę !



> .Grunt ma współczynnik przewodzenia od 0,4W(m K) do 0,9W(m


 Nydar jak boga kocham uduszę rencami głoymi grunt ma 1,5 do 2,0 piach 



> 4. działanie radiatora to właśnie wykorzystywania różnic w przewodnictwie cieplnym materiału stykającego się z przegrodą, gdyby takie nie istniały, robiono by je z drewna a nie aluminium, albo... powietrza


...  nie to wykorzystanie też ciepła właściwego różnicy temperatur początkowych i stanu nieustalonego !  



> .Dlatego też dom w pierwszym roku zużywa dużo energii,bo musi część jej stracić choćby na podgrzanie gruntu na którym siedzi.Po roku czy dwóch ta temp.jest w miarę stała i stabilna bez względu na temperaturę 10m od budynku,na tej samej głębokości.


 tak ale jak jest z BK to jeszcze ma wilgoć początkową itp ... to wsio trwa .




> się grzeje, to pomoże mu dołożenie radiatora?


 panowie przekazywania ciepła do powietrza to proces oporny i wymaga 
koło 10m/s aby całkowicie "zdmuchnąć" warstewkę powietrza w tedy mówimy o czystym przewodzeniu z stali do powietrza ...
inaczej kaloryfer czy ze styropianu czy stali w stanie ustalonym czyli już ma temp 60st na powierzchni i wychodzą różnice żadne !!!
przy początkowej fazie ma to znaczenie !!! potem temp się wyrównuje i przy 1mm ścianki między stalą miedzią alu czy styropianu nie ma różnicy

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

albo tu: http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/3601...rznej-izolacji

----------


## HenoK

> Twierdzi się, że takich budynków nie warto ocieplać w ogóle (z zewnątrz bo o innym autorzy nawet nie wspominają) ponieważ ściana więcej zyska od słońca i przekaże do wewnątrz niż gdyby była ocieplona.
> 			
> 		
> 
> to są banialuki ludzi z WAN'u czt. wiejska akademia nauk .
> To jest chu nie powiem co jeszcze i idiotyzm ! nasra od słońca się ! jak nie będzie izolacji transparentnej to chu z tego będzie bo nie wytrzymie i TB na takim gównie opiera swoje wypowiedzi ! jak bym się w takim domu nie wychował to bym w te kity zasrane uwierzył !
> DOM NAGRZEWA SIĘ PRZEZ OKNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To zależy jaki budynek  :wink: .
Miałem taki przepadek. Dom, kostka wybudowana w latach 70-tych XXw. Przy okazji remontu elewacji zostało wykonane ocieplenie zewnętrzne. Było to wczesną wiosną. 
Ponieważ właścicielce pomagałem trochę w wyborze technologii ocieplenia, do mnie przyleciała z pretensjami. Przed ociepleniem dom przy słonecznej pogodzie wyraźnie się nagrzewał. Po ocieplenie, pomimo słońca na zewnątrz we wnętrzu było chłodno.
Oczywiście z czasem właścicielka doceniła zalety ocieplenia - brak przegrzewania pomieszczeń latem, znacznie niższe koszty ogrzewania, ale fakt faktem - przez ściany dom również może się nagrzewać.
Takie nagrzewanie ma tę zaletę, że jest przesunięte w fazie o ładnych kilka godzin - mury oddają zgromadzone w nich ciepło, gdy na zewnątrz robi się już chłodno.
Nie zmienia to faktu, że takie domy zużywają dużo więcej niż ZERO energii.

----------


## מרכבה

> Takie nagrzewanie ma tę zaletę, że jest przesunięte w fazie o ładnych kilka godzin - mury oddają zgromadzone w nich ciepło, gdy na zewnątrz robi się już chłodno.


 zgadza się 
Obserwuję domy jedne izolowany drugi nie i na bieżąco zbieram doświadczenia stąd taka a nie inna opinia.
fakt budynek izolowany lepiej pomaga zachować "chłód" ale jeśli mu się w tym nie pomoże różnice są mikro.
Dom izolowany weźmie od środka wygrzeje od powietrza przez "wentylowanie" oknami 
przy temp w wewnątrz do +27 dwa dni i ściany robią się przyjemnie ciepłe ....
piszę o stronie nie słonecznej ... 
W czasie ostatniego ochłodzenia po upałach kwietniowych tak owy efekt był że na "polu" zimno już a mury oddają namiar ciepła a że jest izolacja sporo go zachomikowały...
co prowadzi w czasie do efektu takiego że budynek ten jest mniej wrażliwy na zmiany temp  raz i sezon skraca się w porównaniu do ..
nie izolowanego domu ...

----------


## מרכבה

> Dlatego ja poszedłem w tym kierunku, dobrze zaizolowałem dużą masę. Nie walczę jak widać z izolacją tylko z głupotą matołków, co nie potrafią jednego logicznego wywodu wysnuć a od niewygodnych pytań uciekają


dla tego też idę w masę  :smile:  i pojemność cieplną ... z drewna  :smile: 
a ściany zewnętrzne szkielet.
W środku zagospodaruję drewno z rozbiórki, a ściany zewnętrzne szkielet dwudzielny ... ale matrioszka  :smile: 
ściany zewnętrzne o jak najmniejszej pojemności cieplnej ... sama izolacja...
za to jak pisałem rdzeń budynku masywny z drewna ... ponieważ drewno jest " ciepłe" i dla oka i w dotyku plus wielki pojemność
2,6-2,8 kJ na kg masy ... sprawa następna wolniej oddaje ciepło i jest "lepsze" do grubszej izolacji .

A te czynności mają doprowadzić do domu nie jakieś wydmuszki liczbowej tylko stanu beztroski energetycznej .
Straty zrównają się z zyskami itp

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> walczę jak widać z izolacją tylko z głupotą matołków


 Może Panu wyjaśnię - Nie ma izolacji za murem na fundamencie, tak ocieplony obiekt zużywa nawet ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie . Mało tego - w taki obiekcie da się nawet zamontować centralny system ogrzewania, czego nie da się wykonąć w domach izolowanych. Dlatego właśnie absolwenci ogrzewnictwa są takimi matołkami w izolowaniu. 

I już może Pan sobie po mnie "jeździć", wynik jest oceną. Najlepszego!

_
Fizyka budowli wyklucza przyklejanie izolacji za murem na fundamencie. 

Jak mawiał twórca KAPE prof. Krzysztof Żmijewski w 1990 roku 
Ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny ( pośredni) system ogrzewania. 
Rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania więcej jednego, to mniej drugiego. Tak więc, firmy żyjące z centralnego ogrzewania ( absolwenci takich kierunków studiów, producenci, instalatorzy i sprzedawcy takich systemów, firmy żyjące z reklam takich rozwiązań ) będą zwalczać izolowanie wszelkimi, możliwymi środkami. 
Zacznijmy od fizyki budowli ( tu są największe wypaczenia) 
Najważniejszym parametrem w izolowaniu, jest współczynnik przenikania ciepła. Jego definicję, przynajmniej w połowie, wszyscy znają. 
Współczynnik przenikania ciepła U określany dla przegród cieplnych, szczególnie w budownictwie, umożliwiający obliczanie ciepła przenikającego przez przegrodę cieplną, a także porównywanie własności cieplnych przegród budowlanych. Ciepło przepływające przez przegrodę wyznacza wzór: 
Ale dalej w definicji jest analiza kiedy taki współczynnik można podawać. Jest tam 5 punktów: 

1-pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie, 
2 - przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody, 
3 -długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone, 
4 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów, 
5 -wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody. 
Ad1) Przegroda termiczna musi być tak zaprojektowana, by lambda materiałów była constans. Niedopuszczalny jest ruch powietrza w przegrodzie, dyfuzja pary, - musi być skuteczna paroizolacja od wewnątrz. 
Ad2) przegroda musi być tak zaprojektowana, by ciepło szło prostopadle !! Wyklucza to przyklejanie wełny czy styropianu za murem na fundamencie. Jedyną firmą izolacji termicznej jest termos czyli izolacja od środka, lub technologia płyty fundamentowej ( nie zapominając o paroizolacji dachu i ściany) 
Ad3) nieograniczoność izolacji to tak jak w pkt 2 wyłącznie termos. Nie zna fizyki ten co przykleja styropian do fundamentu czy muru na fundamencie od zewnątrz. Izolacja ma swój kraniec, a ciepło może iść inaczej niż prostopadle. 
Ad4) właściwie wszystkie materiały izolacyjne spełniają ten warunek ( mury nie) 
Ad5) Jednakowy odbiornik ciepła po zimnej stronie To jest najtrudniejsze. Grunt wielokrotnie lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze, dlatego trzeba to zrównoważyć grubością izolacji. Od 1990 stosujemy minimum 30 cm styropianu. Jak powiedział inny klasyk oszczędzania energii, dr Ludomir Duda, wiele lat temu: kto dziś projektuje, lub wykonuje mniej niż 30 cm styropianu od gruntu jest niedouczonym szkodnikiem. Można też tak jak Skandynawowie, zostawiać poduszkę powietrzną pod domem. 
Dach dach też ma lepszy odbiornik ciepła niż ściana powierzchnie płaskie oddają więcej ciepła zimą niż pionowe dlatego też grubsza wełna w dachu niż w ścianie ( i też konieczna paroizolacja) 
--- 
Ciekawostką jest jak bronią się producenci centralnego i sprzedawcy gazu, węgla i innych śmieci otóż odwracają kota ogonem. 
Ad1) nie, że przegroda ma być zaprojektowana tak by lambda była stała ale, że w przegrodzie lambda materiałów jest stała. ( a przecież--- 5 cm wełny z folią w ścianie- izoluje skuteczniej niż 20 cm bez folii, styropiany podobnie) ( PN 13829 też jest pomijana milczeniem) 
Ad2) nie przegroda musi być tak zaprojektowana, by ciepło szło prostopadle, a ciepło idzie zawsze prostopadle nawet jak izolator jest za murem na fundamencie! 
Ad3) ten punkt w ogóle jest przemilczany bo przecież wyklucza on mostki termiczne z projektu. 
Ad4) spotkałem nawet takich co inaczej liczyli zaprawę, inaczej BK! No cóż jak się nie czytało, że U można podawać do materiałów izotropowych 
Ad5) spotkałem takich co podstawiają do wzoru temperaturę gruntu i to często gruntu, co jest dużą bezczelnością, ogrzanego prze nas ( +5 czy+8 st.C ) nie uwzględniając, że grunt wielokrotnie lepiej odbiera ciepło od powietrza. 

Znając podstawy fizyki i uzupełniając to niecentralnym systemem ogrzewania oraz 90% odzyskiem ciepła z wentylacji nie sposób jest za normalne pieniądze postawić dom zużywajmy więcej jak 30 kWh/m2 rocznie. A tak naprawdę to wychodzi 10 do 20kWh/m2 rocznie._

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> 
> Znając podstawy fizyki i uzupełniając to niecentralnym systemem ogrzewania oraz 90% odzyskiem ciepła z wentylacji nie sposób jest za normalne pieniądze postawić dom zużywajmy ... 10 do 20kWh/m2 rocznie.[/I] [/COLOR]


I to jest dobre  podsumowanie teorii i wynalazków TB

za normalne się nie da, a za nienormalne każdy głupi potrafi... TB tez

----------


## HenoK

> Kolega TB na wszystkich możliwych forach wypuszcza z siebie setki niespójnych informacji, których nie rozumie i które w sumie tworzą stek bzdur! Nie może poprzeć ich teorią, nie może poprzeć ich praktyką, nie potrafi odpowiedzieć na żadne pytanie. *Z kimś takim nie ma szans prowadzenie jakiejkolwiek dyskusji.*


Nie odrobiłeś zadania domowego  :sad: . Podajesz link do strony, a z nią się nie zapoznałeś  :sad: .
Gdybyś przeczytał, wiedziałbyś, to co TB podał w skrócie :



> *Ja nie dyskutuję - ja tłumaczę*, że Pana liczenie jest niezgodne z prawami fizyki. To wszystko.


Nie na darmo został okrzyknięty Wrzechwiedzącym i Nieomylnym Nauczycielem - http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...ndpost&p=71987  :wink: .

----------


## DEZET

A ja szczerze żałuję, że dopiero teraz "ujawniliście" linki do tak emocjonującej lektury z udziałem TB. Na zimowe wieczory byłoby jak znalazł, a teraz to czasu mało, bo poważne prace czekają  :smile:  
No i mogłem się wreszcie dowiedzieć, że te super hiper zeroenergetyczne domy TB mają być grzane "darmową" energią elektryczną. :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

> A ja szczerze żałuję, że dopiero teraz "ujawniliście" linki do tak emocjonującej lektury z udziałem TB. Na zimowe wieczory byłoby jak znalazł, a teraz to czasu mało, bo poważne prace czekają  
> No i mogłem się wreszcie dowiedzieć, że te super hiper zeroenergetyczne domy TB mają być grzane "darmową" energią elektryczną.


Dopiero kilka dni natknąłem się przypadkiem na ten wątek. Prześledzenie go też zajęło mi trochę czasu.
Historia TB jest już długa. Na jego wypowiedzi można natknąć się w wielu miejscach w internecie.
Wszystkie jego wypowiedzi cechuje podobny styl Wrzechwiedzącego i Nieomylnego Nauczyciela.
Prawie nigdy nie podaje konkretnych liczb, obliczeń. Za to szeroko korzysta z linków do materiałów często obcojęzycznych (im bardziej egzotyczny język, tym lepiej), przeważnie w niewielkim tylko stopniu nawiązujących do jego wypowiedzi, a często wręcz im przeczących.

----------


## מרכבה

Kolego TB weź program do symulacji przepływu ciepła i licz ! 
Nie rozumiesz podstawowych pojęć ! stąd wydumane odbiorniki ciepła .
Grunt o którym tak trąbisz też posiada określony opór cieplny i temperaturę - inną niż temperatura powietrza .
Wyższą co za tym idzie strumień cieplny z budynku będzie mniejszy przez grunt.
Stąd każda przeszkoda w postaci opornika na drodze ciepła hamuje jego upływ nie idealnie ale lepiej jak bez takiej izolacji.

Osobną kwestią jest że izolacja musi być pozbawiona mostków termicznych czyli fundament musi być izolowany ciągle.
Co się zgadza.
Nikt tu nie neguje istoty izolowania ! tylko jakieś kolegi swojskie przemyślenia nijak mające się do osiągnięć naukowych !!!
nikomu nie zależy na wspieraniu ogrzewnictwa ... co koleszka nie uwierzy zapewne. 
Kup sobie czujnik do mierzenia strumienia cieplnego bezpośrednio jeden koło 1,6 kzł to pomierzysz ile i gdzie watów ucieka.




> Rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania więcej jednego, to mniej drugiego.


 i tu jest idea zła !
Twierdzę że przy dzisiejszej wiedzy mojej inaczej jak tylko grzanie CWU mija się z celem ... hipotetycznie tylko od wielkiego mrozu dogrzewanie.
Tak że kolegi postulaty są mizerne ... o czym koledzy wiedzą przy moich ... gdzie dużo dalej poszedłem ...
w kierunku zerogrzejności C.O to nie jest jakaś mrzonka tylko skrupulatnie realizowany plan.

----------


## מרכבה

> awno temu pytałem, co by się stało gdyby wybudować szkieleciora z samego, zaizolowanego paroszczelnie styro.?


A myślisz że jak kcem zrobić ? tylko szkielecior specjalnego opracowania.
Z murem też nie ma problemów tylko zabiera cenne cm z izolacji raz ...
do przełknięcia. Dwa technologia łączenia kilku etapów .
Mur zawsze wymaga jakiegoś tynku itp .
Tu wsio skręcam itp radzę sobie w zasadzie prostymi metodami.
Technologia umożliwia budowanie "od dachu"  - ten dach wystarczą mu słupy wsporcze .
Brak szalunków, czekania na związanie betonu itp dla mnie to się liczy.

----------


## nydar

Po pierwsze po wódzie się nie jeździ,nie mówiąc o parkowaniu.Po drugie kuny i inne gryzonie nie przegryzają się przez styropian, a co dopiero MFP,czy OSB.
To jakieś durne legędy  Po trzecie jak już tak się boisz to kupujesz dwa-trzy odstraszacze pędzone słońcem.Ani kreta nie zobaczysz,ani borsuka czy kuny.Mieszkam w środku puszczy Noteckiej.Nic mi nie wyżarło choćby cm2 elewacji.

----------


## מרכבה

> Też takie coś rozważałem ale jeszcze nie jestem na tyle odważny - dobra kuna w chwilę wgryzie się do domu nie mówiąc już o nie wcelowaniu w garaż po sobotniej imprezie


 Na kuny pasywno aktywny system AC DC w częstotliwościach ponad 20kHz  :big grin:  
nie wiem czy kuny raczą się metalem ale myszy i psy wręcz pałają miłością  :smile: 
Szkielet hmmm kwestia odszukania w konstrukcji gdzie trza coś ścisnąć lub rozciągnąć i stężyć.
Uwierz mi z desek 32 konstrukcja oparła się pojazdowi 1,5 tony ... płytę betonową przesunęło a konstrukcja w jednym kawałku.
Dopiero w murze wieńce betonowe gwarantują jako taką stabilność.

http://chilemadera.bligoo.com/tag/ar...uraynaturaleza rozróżnienie ściskania i rozciągania w konstrukcji prowadzi do takich cudaków  :big grin: 




> inne gryzonie nie przegryzają się przez styropian,


 to moje myszy są jakieś super  :smile:  bo zrobiły sobie kanały w ścianie 3W .. w styropianie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kolego TB weź program do symulacji przepływu ciepła i licz !


 Przecież napisałem, że coś takiego to nieznajomość tematu, że ktoś, kto taki program napisał nie zna się na izolowaniu. Takiego programu nie da się napisać. Po pierwsze -podstawą takich wyliczeń, jest, że straty ciepła są proporcjonalne. A to nie prawda.
. Izolacja termiczna ma być izotropowa i nieograniczona - tylko termos jest izolacją termiczną.
 Zmiany strumienia ciepła, to nie tylko zawilgocenie ALE I RÓŻNICA CIŚNIEŃ (przy rekuperatorach czy wentylacji plus - "grawitację" wykluczam) różnica ciśnień jest znacznie większa niż przy starych wentylacjach podciśnieniowych.
  Zadaniem projektanta jest dążyć do zdefiniowanego ideału ( brak mostów, izotropowość, brak ruchu powietrza i wilgoci ) a nie liczyć błędy,
Nie interesują mnie symulacje i programy tych co nie rozumieją termodynamiki i podstawowych definicji

Dowiedziałem się tu,że są tacy co robią audyt bez PN 13829 -to dyskwalifikacja, to niedopuszczalne. Audyt bez testu szczelności – to parodia. Jak Pan wyrzuci te programy do kosza i wczyta się w definicje WSPÓŁCZYNNIKA PRZENIKANIA CIEPŁA kiedy go można podawać itp
tani dom 10-15kWh nie będzie da Pana problemem .
A do takiego domu inwerter hitachi pracujący do -36 st.C z COP 6,16 z bezpośrednim skraplaniem , specjalnie skonstruowane podczerwona podłogówka i60cm wiartownia 2-3m2PV
Pozdrawiam

----------


## firewall

> A do takiego domu inwerter hitachi pracujący do -36 st.C z COP 6,16 z bezpośrednim skraplaniem , specjalnie skonstruowane podczerwona podłogówka i60cm wiartownia 2-3m2PV
> Pozdrawiam


I 

Wreszcie zaczyna klarować się.
Pytanie konkursowe: 
-czym handluje TB?
- co to jest wiartownia?

----------


## surgi22

Przypadek kolegi TB to dowód że współczesna medycyna też ma swoje ograniczenia. 
Pozostaje nam zastosować się do starej maksymy - Nie dyskutuj z kolegą inteligentnym inaczej, gdyż najpierw sprowadzi Cię do swojego poziomu a następnie pokona doświadczeniem.

----------


## nydar

Przyznam się,że rozpatrywałem wiatrak i fotowoltaike i przy tym rozpatrywaniu obserwowałem co się dzieje na moim terenie.
Wyszło mi,że z wyjątkiem jesieni to z wiatrami słabiutko.Zimą kiedy najbardziej potrzeba prądu z wiatraka,to na ogół flauta,a moce wiatraków podawane są przy 10m/s.Z fotowoltaiką też lipa bo słonecznych dni zimą to było tyle co nic.Wychodzi,że pod górkę mamy z zieloną energią.

----------


## HenoK

> tani dom 10-15kWh nie będzie da Pana problemem .
> A do takiego domu inwerter hitachi pracujący do -36 st.C z COP 6,16 z bezpośrednim skraplaniem , specjalnie skonstruowane podczerwona podłogówka i60cm wiartownia 2-3m2PV


Zapewne miało to brzmieć tak: *
tani dom 10-15kWh/m2 rocznie,  nie będzie da Pana problemem .
A do takiego domu pompa ciepła - inwerter hitachi pracujący do -36 st.C z COP 6,16 z bezpośrednim skraplaniem, specjalnie skonstruowane podczerwona podłogówka, Ø60cm wiatrownia,  2-3m2PV.*
Podłogówka nie będzie działała przy temperaturze niższej jak temperatura w pomieszczeniach. Moim zdaniem minimalna temperatura skraplania powinna wynosić 30 st. C.
Nie spotkałem się z pompą ciepła, która przy parametrach -36stC/30 st. C miała COP=6,16. Jest to chyba nawet fizycznie niemożliwe (odwrócony cykl Carnota się kłania : http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompa_ciep%C5%82a ). Graniczna wartość COP dla takich parametrów to 4,59 (wg wzoru z powyższego linku). 

Nie wiem jaką moc osiągnie turbina wiatrowa o średnicy 60cm, ale sam używałeś takowej i możesz się wypowiedzieć szerzej na temat jej osiągów.
2-3 m2 ogniw fotowoltaicznych, to przy dzisiejszych sprawnościach nie więcej jak 400-600W (maksymalna moc, osiągana przy bezchmurnym niebie i prostopadłym ustawieniu ustawieniu ogniw do słońca). Rocznie taki zestaw nie da więcej jak 600kWh, przy czym zdecydowana większość tego będzie latem. W sezonie grzewczym być może osiągniemy połowę z tej wartości. 

Z wykorzystaniem pompy ciepła będziemy mieli do dyspozycji kilka razy więcej energii grzewczej, ale nadal czarno widzę ogrzanie takim systemem nawet małego domu bardzo dobrze ocieplonego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Panie Henryku, proszę popatrzeć na pompę ciepła nie przez cykle Carnota a sprężarkę. Ma Pan pompę ze sprężarką AC sterowaną zero/jedynkowo . Silnik AC + duży prąd rozruchowy – ma Pan z 1kWh – 3.0kWh. Wstawiamy w układ sprężarkę DC pracującą non stop z modulacją mocy – da ona Panu z tego samego układy 3.0kWh ale zużyje 0.5 kWh.
 Testowaliśmy taką pompę ciepła – przy – 23 st.C ( najniższa temperatura w okresie testowania) COP przekraczał 4!
Średnio miał zimą koło 5.
Proszę teraz sobie policzyć – dom 150 m2 zaizolowany na poziomie 15kWh/m2 rocznie = 2250 kWh przy sezonie grzewczym 160 dni – to 14kWh dziennie – przy opisywanej pompie ciepła – to około 3-4kWh dziennie.
 Czy wiatrownia o śmigle do 60 cm z 2m2 PV – nie da mi tyle?

Pompa ciepła – zasila bezpośrednio podczerwone ogrzewania podłogowe . Konstruujemy je aktualnie we Frapolu w Krakowie Zarząd Frapolu dał nam środki i zielone światło.

Chce się Pan przyłączyć?
Ps



> Podłogówka nie będzie działała przy temperaturze niższej jak temperatura w pomieszczeniach. Moim zdaniem minimalna temperatura skraplania powinna wynosić 30 st. C.


 Podłogówka na podczerwień działa przy 25-27st.C podłoga ma wtedy 23 a powietrze nad nią 22. To sprawdziłem foliami ESWA.

----------


## HenoK

> Panie Henryku, proszę popatrzeć na pompę ciepła nie przez cykle Carnota a sprężarkę. Ma Pan pompę ze sprężarką AC sterowaną zero/jedynkowo . Silnik AC + duży prąd rozruchowy – ma Pan z 1kWh – 3.0kWh. Wstawiamy w układ sprężarkę DC pracującą non stop z modulacją mocy – da ona Panu z tego samego układy 3.0kWh ale zużyje 0.5 kWh.
>  Testowaliśmy taką pompę ciepła – przy – 23 st.C ( najniższa temperatura w okresie testowania) COP przekraczał 4! 
> Średnio miał zimą koło 5.


Panie Tomaszu, ktoś już zwracał Panu uwagę, że na forach internetowych przyjęte jest zwracanie się na "Ty", ale skoro Pan woli sztywne formy towarzyskie, to nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak to uszanować.
Przy parametrach -26/+25 teoretyczne COP z cyklu Carnota :

COP=5,8, więc uzyskanie COP rzeczywistego rzędu 4,0 jest możliwe.
Niestety sprężarki inwertorowe nie dadzą takiego COP w całym zakresie wydajności, więc w te 5,0 w sezonie grzewczym nie bardzo wierzę.
Załóżmy jednak, że to też jest prawda.



> Proszę teraz sobie policzyć – dom 150 m2 zaizolowany na poziomie 15kWh/m2 rocznie = 2250 kWh przy sezonie grzewczym 160 dni – to 14kWh dziennie – przy opisywanej pompie ciepła – to około 3-4kWh dziennie.
>  Czy wiatrownia o śmigle do 60 cm z 2m2 PV – nie da mi tyle?


Średnio w sezonie grzewczym rzeczywiście potrzebne może być 3-4kWh, ale to oznacza też maksymalną dobową ilość energii do ogrzewania co najmniej dwukrotnie wyższą.
Np. średnia temperatura w sezonie grzewczym u mnie to ok. 3st. C, a obliczeniowa do doboru ogrzewania to -16 st. C. Czyli dla średniej dobowej ilości energii 3kWh (dT=17 st. C), maksymalna moc wynosi 3*(36/17)=6,3kW.




> Pompa ciepła – zasila bezpośrednio podczerwone ogrzewania podłogowe . Konstruujemy je aktualnie we Frapolu w Krakowie Zarząd Frapolu dał nam środki i zielone światło.
> 
> Chce się Pan przyłączyć?
> Ps
>  Podłogówka na podczerwień działa przy 25-27st.C podłoga ma wtedy 23 a powietrze nad nią 22. To sprawdziłem foliami ESWA.


Co do wydajności turbiny wiatrowej sam Pan pisał : 
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=130270



> dane producenta są na ogół zawyżone ale nawet gdyby się na nich opierać... to w mojej okolicy średnia roczna prędkość wiatru to 2.0 m/s. Przy założeniu, że poniżej 0.5 m/sek wiatrownia nie pracuje - i nie wykorzysta też w pełni wiatru powyżej 20m/s - To da to Panu jakieś 150-180kWh rocznie!!!! czyli w najlepszym wypadku 100zł! - Płoszenie ptaków, szum, konserwacja, rozliczenia z energetyką... grzech - to o tym myśleć!


Czyżby od tego czasu coś się zmieniło?
W zimie 3m2 ogniw PV mogą w skrajnych wypadkach dostarczyć 0kWh energii, a w najlepszych warunkach (słoneczny dzień, układ nadążny pracujący od wschodu do zachodu słońca, czyli w grudniu i styczniu przez max 7h, może to być max 4kWh, przy czym taki system nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia ekonomicznego, bo np. w ostatnim sezonie grzewczym takich dni było zaledwie kilkanaście).

No i oczywiście najpierw trzeba wybudować taki dom, w którym zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewania wyniesie 10-15kWh/m2 rocznie. Może mi Pan wierzyć, że nie jest to wcale łatwe i proste.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Odpuszczając sobie oceny ad persona, chciałbym wrócić to kwestii odbioru ciepła, czyli zagadnienie, czy wpływ ma tylko temp. powierzchni przylegającej, czy także jej rodzaj (czyli co przylega). W dyskusji obecne są 3 poglądy
*1. Oddawanie ciepła na zewnątrz NIE ZALEŻY od rodzaju środowiska przylegającego.* Zgodnie z tą teorią rozgrzana cegła wrzucona do wiaderka z wodą o temp. otoczenia ostygnie tak samo szybko jak wystawiona na powietrze.
*2. Oddawanie ciepła ZALEŻY od rodzaju środowiska przylegającego* (tej teorii jestem zwolennikiem). Wg niej chłodnica wypełniona wodą studzi skuteczniej niż ta sama wypełniona powietrzem a przytknięcie aluminiowego radiatora (obojętnie do czego) zwiększa oddawanie ciepła.
*3. Teoria pośrednia* (zwolennicy termosa w kretowisku). Ta zaś głosi, że być może oddawanie ciepła zależy od środowiska przylegającego, ale zastosowanie dowolnego izolatora termicznego jakiejś grubości, sprawia, że jest odwrotnie (pkt 1).
 Tu muszę przyznać, że dla mojego komfortu jest obojętne, czy siedzę na styropianie 1 cm, czy 30 cm i to by potwierdzało wnioski teorii 3. Potwierdzają ją także wypowiedzi budowlańców, wskazujące na "grubość styropiany, który nie przemarza i wystarczy", jednak zależności fizyczne mówią o zależnościach proporcjonalnych i jeśli gorąca cegła wrzucona do wody wystygnie rzeczywiście szybciej niż ta sama umieszczona na powietrzu, to ta sama zależność musi dotyczyć cegły owiniętej pianką. Szczególnie gdy owinięta jest na nie wszystkich powierzchniach.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Przykro mi, ale wyliczeń z Politechniki  z wydziałami ogrzewania , w tym temacie nie uznaję- oszukują z izolacjami z OZC - to i na tym się nie będą znali. Domy 10-25 kWh są projektowane i wykonywane od 20 lat -a urządzenia (pompy ciepa , wiatrownie użytkuję  zimy .

Jak Pan woli – można pisać głupek itp, Ja i tak robię swoje, Domy 15kWh/m2 po 20 latach już  się trochę nudzą.

----------


## HenoK

> Przykro mi, ale wyliczeń z Politechniki  z wydziałami ogrzewania , w tym temacie nie uznaję- oszukują z izolacjami z OZC - to i na tym się nie będą znali. Domy 10-25 kWh są projektowane i wykonywane od 20 lat -a urządzenia (pompy ciepa , wiatrownie użytkuję  zimy .
> 
> Jak Pan woli – można pisać głupek itp, Ja i tak robię swoje, Domy 15kWh/m2 po 20 latach już  się trochę nudzą.


To proszę przedstawić swoje własne wyliczenia.
Najlepiej jednak wybudować i zaprezentować taki dom:, 15kWh/m2 rocznie, 10kWh/m2 rocznie, a zwłaszcza zeroenergetyczny.
Jeżeli będzie on w takiej samej cenie jak domy tradycyjne, to w krótkim czasie zbije Pan fortunę.

----------


## nydar

Zejście do poziomu 15kWh/m2 wbrew pozorom,nie jest szczególnie trudne,jeżeli zadba się o obieg energii generowanej przez dom.Zejście poniżej tej granicy też jest możliwe bez dodatkowych kosztów,jeżeli postawi się szkieletowca.Problemem jest CWU.Z autopsji wiem,że bufor naładowany do +60-65oC,starcza na prawie tydzień przy temp.poniżej zera,ale w momencie korzystania z CWU starcza na góra dwa dni.Wydaje mi się ,że walka o zeroenergetyczność domu w sensie CO to trochę bicie piany.Przy domu 140m2 to tylko 2100kWH.Przy ogrzewaniu czystym prądem to ledwo 1000PLN/mc.Palę drewnem w kominku z płaszczem wodnym ,więc jest to ledwo połowa tej kwoty.500PLN na CO za sezon grzewczy.Jaki jest sens myśleć o nieistniejących pompach z copem powyżej 5,czy 6.Jaki jest sens myśleć o nieudolnej ,przynajmniej na dzisiaj fotowoltaice.
Problemem nie jest CO.Problemem jest CWU.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To proszę przedstawić swoje własne wyliczenia.
> Najlepiej jednak wybudować i zaprezentować taki dom:, 15kWh/m2 rocznie, 10kWh/m2 rocznie, a zwłaszcza zeroenergetyczny.
> Jeżeli będzie on w takiej samej cenie jak domy tradycyjne, to w krótkim czasie zbije Pan fortunę.


30 - 50 cm styro od gruntu, 15-30 cm wełny, styropianu  w ścianie od wewnątrz z folią, lub 15 cm PUR - 30-40 cm wełny z folią w dachu i 90% reku.
Jak założy Pan w takim domu elektryczne ogrzewanie - wyjdzie Panu 10 - 15kWh/m2 rocznie . 

Tylko Pa nie wylicza wzorami, którymi posługują się ci o centralnego – OZC to ściema ! Ja wolę licznik.

----------


## firewall

Ale gdzie jest ten mityczny dom z 1993 roku zużywający 15kWh/m2 zbudowany przez TB? Jak to możliwe że redakcja Muratora nigdy nie opisała takiego dziwu w 1993 roku lub rok później.
Wstydź się *Redakcjo*!  :big grin:

----------


## nydar

Działanie na podświadomość to jednak potęga jest.Po cholerę bandziorowi piłka jak weźmie klamota i szybę wybije.Za czym Panowie ochroniarze przyjadą,to wyniosą co chcą. Alarm to też działanie na podświadomość.Weź nie wyłącz kiedy i zobacz po jakim czasie przyjadą i jak zareagują sąsiedzi.Co dla ciebie 50PLN.A doświadczenie jakie.Alarm mam :big grin: .
Odsyp ziemię z kopczyków,wsadź do każdego grudkę karbidu.Ale nie podpalaj.Bo jak to pierdyknie,to trawnik do góry korzeniami.

----------


## nydar

Ja w puszczy mieszkam to krety nie obyte ze śmierdziełkami.Jak zasmrodzę to nie wchodzą,bo obok puszcza bez śmierdziałek.Tam mieszkają.
Miałem już pogodę,że deszcz i śnieg wbrew grawitacji w poziomie był.Trzeszczenie to źle zbudowany szkielet.Szkielet to konstrukcja wymagająca większej precyzji niż ceramiczny.Coś za coś.Precyzja-pasywny bez napinania się.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tak więc:cegła odpowiednio ZAIZOLOWANA wyrówna temperaturę z wiaderkiem wody mniej więcej w tym samym czasie co ta z otaczającym ją powietrzem (różnice na dalekich miejscach po przecinku),


 Szkoda, ze nie zna się Pan na termodynamice. Jeżeli temperatura w wodzie wyrówna się np po minucie , a z izolacją po 10miutach  ,a w powietrzu po 20 minutach ,to z izolacją po 200!

----------


## nydar

Lambda wody to 0.58W/mK.A metr wilgotnego piachu pod chudziakiem to 10cm styropianu.O czym wy piszecie .Potrzeba roku czy dwóch aby się ustabilizowało.Woda uwięziona w pisku pod domem to izolacja.To nie jest żwir.To są ziarenka piasku + iły+ glina+ woda.Wszystko to izolacja o lambdzie równej wodzie w niej zawartej,czyli +/- 0,6W/mK.Czym niżej wody gruntowe tym efektywniejsza izolacja.Mówię o wodach gruntowych płynacych.Pod moją chałupą jest uwiezione 25-50m3 wody w postaci wilgoci zawartej w piachu.Trzeba czasu aby to podgrzać ciepłem domu,ale potem inercja jest tak duża,że czy lato,czy zima,pod posadzką stała temperatura.Ta temperatura decyduje o przepływie ciepła z domu do wody gruntowej.I to nie jest 5,czy 8 stopni,a 16-18oC.

----------


## nydar

No to pogadajmy o wyższości ,,dobrze" zrobionego szkieletowca nad ceramicznym,bo to jakby w temacie ,,czy da się zbudować tanio i dobrze".
Stawiam tezę że za 2000PLN/m2 wybuduję dom o zużyciu energii dla potrzeb CO w wysokości 10kWh/m2.W cenie fundament,wentylacja,ogrzewanie.Cena nie obejmie stolarki drzwiowej wewnętrznej ,białego montażu,malowania ,wykładziny podłogowej(parkit,panele,wykładzina) i inst elektrycznej.. W gratisie solar.

----------


## nydar

Tak się składa,że PC pędzona PV musi być zimą.Puki co technologia PV nie pozwala na produkcje prądu od blasku księżyca .Zimą głównie taka pogoda jest.Pomysł interesujący ale wymaga czasu.Czasu aż taka technologia powstanie.
Nie mam aspiracji na zero energetyczny ale 10kWh/m2 czy ciut mniej jest całkiem realne bez ruiny portfela.
Problemem nie jest energia na ogrzewanie.Problemem jest ciepła woda do umycia tyłka.Póki co nie rozwiąże go wiatrak przydomowy czy PV.Myć się trzeba codziennie ,a zimą wiatr i słońce to jakby z rzadka.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Podtrzymuję moją systematykę stanowisk - kszhu wyznaje teorię nr 3, że wystarczy "odpowiednio zaizolować" i inne czynniki są pomijalne. Przykład też jest dokładnym odpowiednikiem, tego że dla tyłka jest bez różnicy, czy siedzi na 1, czy na 30cm styropianu. Konsekwentnie -  po kiego grzyba robić wtedy np 30cm styro na ścianach, jeśli i 16 dobrze izoluje? (jest to stanowisko dość powszechne).

----------


## r.tyrman

> No to pogadajmy o wyższości ,,dobrze" zrobionego szkieletowca nad ceramicznym,bo to jakby w temacie ,,czy da się zbudować tanio i dobrze".
> Stawiam tezę że za 2000PLN/m2 wybuduję dom o zużyciu energii dla potrzeb CO w wysokości 10kWh/m2.W cenie fundament,wentylacja,ogrzewanie.Cena nie obejmie stolarki drzwiowej wewnętrznej ,białego montażu,malowania ,wykładziny podłogowej(parkit,panele,wykładzina) i inst elektrycznej.. W gratisie solar.


Sam sobie ten gratis dasz?

----------


## HenoK

> Podtrzymuję moją systematykę stanowisk - kszhu wyznaje teorię nr 3, że wystarczy "odpowiednio zaizolować" i inne czynniki są pomijalne. Przykład też jest dokładnym odpowiednikiem, tego że dla tyłka jest bez różnicy, czy siedzi na 1, czy na 30cm styropianu. Konsekwentnie -  po kiego grzyba robić wtedy np 30cm styro na ścianach, jeśli i 16 dobrze izoluje? (jest to stanowisko dość powszechne).


Są co najmniej dwa aspekty izolowania przegród budowlanych. Pierwszy dotyczy komfortu. Aby był on odczuwalny, powierzchnia wewnętrzna przegroda musi mieć odpowiednio wysoką temperaturę. Najlepiej, aby ta temperatura była stabilna, np. dla ścian ok. 20 st.C. Przy wewnętrznej izolacji w krótkim czasie i stosunkowo niewielkim wydatkiem energetycznym można doprowadzić powierzchnię wewnętrzną do właściwej temperatury. Przy masywnej ścianie od strony wewnętrznej potrzeba znacznej ilości energii do zmiany temperatury powierzchni przegrody.
Drugi aspekt dotyczy zużycia energii. W przypadku domu raczej nie rozpatrujemy ją w kategoriach krótkoterminowych (sekundy, minuty, czy nawet godziny), ale długo terminowych (doba, miesiąc, czy nawet rok). W tym przypadku stany nieustalone odgrywają rolę marginalną, w związku z tym liczy się praktycznie ilość i jakość izolacji w przegrodzie, a nie miejsce w którym ma się ona znaleźć.
Oczywiście można znaleźć przykłady, gdzie dla zużycia energii miejsce w którym jest izolacja ma duże znaczenie. Np. w domu, który jest używany okresowo (domownicy znaczną część doby przebywają poza domem lub jest to dom weekendowy). Wtedy dom zaizolowany od wewnątrz będzie dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem, bo pozwala w krótkim czasie osiągnąć komfortową temperaturę, co wiąże się z oszczędnością energii.
Miejsce, w którym w przegrodzie ma izolacja ma też znaczy wpływ na jej akumulacyjność. To z kolei wprost przekłada się na wykorzystanie zysków bytowych i słonecznych.

Nie ma więc jednej więc jednej odpowiedzi na pytanie, gdzie w przegrodzie powinien znaleźć się materiał izolacyjny. Ważne jest aby nie było w nim przerw (mostków cieplnych).

----------


## MaciekTyr.

To mit. Warunki bytowe da się określić i zmierzyć - wilgotność, temperatura, promieniowanie IR, elektromagnetyczne... I wcale nie jest tak, że Kowalscy cieszą się świeżym powietrzem w swoim ceglaku a sportowcy w halach, pracownicy Google, mieszkańcy luksusowych hoteli, wszelkich budynków ze ścianą kurtynową... i 3/4 Ameryki muszą znosić piekielne warunki, na szczęście tylko przejściowo.
Oczywiście, że warunki w kontenerze budowlanym bywają podłe. Podobnie jak te w murowanej/drewnianej chałupie Balcerka.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Akumulacja to zaprzeczenie sterowalności - to duży dyskomfort . Akumulacja by nie przeszkadzała musi być dobrana do izolacji - im mniejsze potrzeby domu, tym mniejsza akumulacja. W domach izolowanych - ( zużycie do 30kWh/m2 - wylewka doskonale sobie radzi . W domach zeroenergetycznych - system odprowadza nadmiar ciepła bytowego . 
 Ogólnie gromadzenie ciepła to zwykłe nieporozumienie i szkoda w ogóle się nad tym rozwodzić. Rozbieraliśmy już klika "akumulatorów" Isomax - choćby te 3 



> 3 domy stojące na sprzedaż w Wielgolasie za Warszawa na trasie do Mińska Maz. stoją nadal nie sprzedane - budowane własnie niby w technologi Isomax piszę niby bo ....... murowane tradycyjnie z Ytongu a rurki na scianach montowane pytanie czy takim powodzeniem się cieszą czy taką cene gościu wywalił ze chyba idiota się nie znalazł by to kupic ....
> 
> ehhh a mogło byc tak pieknie ale coż to co piękne to trzeba samemu cieżką pracą wypracowac .....
> 
> Pozdr Joanna


  cytat z http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-i-zyski/page3 Po likwidacji ziemnego akumulatora  i systemu solarnego i założeniu grzejników konwekcyjnych oraz rekuperatora - można było dom dogrzać... i zostały sprzedane.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Mam prawie ćwierć wieku doświadczenia... i z akumulacją się jeszcze nikomu nie udało zrobić domu zwykłego ( do 30kWh/m2 rocznie ) nie pisząc o energooszczędnym ( połowę tego) . czy pasywnym - zeroenergetyczny - może Pan będzie pierwszy co okiełzna akumulację! 
 Z tym, że akumulacja z mostkiem termicznym do gruntu - to jak "Idzie Grześ przez wieś"

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Fundament z czarnego szkła piankowego i kable grzewcze z termostatami. Proszę się najpierw zapoznać .

----------


## an-bud

> Kto z ogrzewających kablami ma je bez urządzeń utrzymujących odp. temperaturę? Kto mówi o NIE izolowaniu fundamentów? I nie fundament a jeden wiersz tego szkła. Jest jeszcze murowana ściana WEWNĄTRZ i ocieplenie od ZEWNĄTRZ. Da się?
> A gdzie definicja zero-energetycznego budynku?


Masz nadzieję że się dowiesz....  :smile:  Ma tylko częściowo rację..... wystarczyć może sama podłoga, ale trzeba jak to HenoK napisał dostosować do konkretnych mieszkańców konkretnego domu. Każdy dom jest inny (prawie) i postawienie zero-energetycznego jest z pewnością dużym wyzwaniem, zbudowanie pasywnego w technologi prawie tradycyjnej też...... ale mając troszkę wiedzy budowlanej (troszkę więcej niż troszkę) można postawić coś podobnego a nawet lepszego od pasywnego za....... na moje potrzeby  :wink:  śmiem twierdzić że zrobię go za połowę ceny tradycyjnego mieszczącego się w normach domu (oczywiście zbliżonej wielkości) A wystarczy zmiksować kilka znanych technologi budowy  :smile:  oczywista oczywistość że umiejętnie je dobrać  :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

> Tylko nie podoba mi się naginanie pojęcia zero-energetyczny. Dla mnie 0 to 0 czyli nie potrzebuje energii w ogóle a tak się nie da


Spokojnie  :smile:  to jest i tyczy się energii do ogrzewania ... i nie jest to zero tylko 3 kWh .. takie to pokrętne.
Dla tego ja używam zero grzejny ... lub prawdziwie pasywny.
Energii elektrycznej nie przeskoczysz, np kuchnia indukcyjna moc moc moc ... ja biję w coś realnego. Bo prawdziwe zero jak piszesz to miał byś 
zawsze nadmiar zysków ... chodzi oto aby te zyski starczyły na 99% przypadków w sezonie.

----------


## מרכבה

> ale mając troszkę wiedzy budowlanej (troszkę więcej niż troszkę) można postawić coś podobnego a nawet lepszego od pasywnego za....... na moje potrzeby


 ale kolega dysponuje taką wiedzą ?
A wiem że coś lepszego jak "pasywny" da się zrobić .

----------


## an-bud

> ale kolega dysponuje taką wiedzą ?
> A wiem że coś lepszego jak "pasywny" da się zrobić .


 :smile:  Dawałem do zrozumienia, opisywałem i d..... jak grochem o ścianę..... prawie wszyscy tradycjonaliści na FM i BD

----------


## nydar

Ale zbudowałeś,czy wiesz jak to zrobić?

----------


## an-bud

> Ale zbudowałeś,czy wiesz jak to zrobić?


 :smile:  hm...... zbudowałem więcej niż kilka domów w życiu..... większość była "normalna" czyli tradycyjna, kilka "lepszych" . Typowy pasywny, no może lepszy jest tylko na papierze i to właśnie ten tańszy. Kilka stron wcześniej wkleiłem link do małego opisu tego domku z FM. To teraz mogę dać też link do "projektu" znajdującego się na BD ....http://forum.budujemydom.pl/moze-sam...50#entry334550


edyt. poprawiałem link

----------


## nydar

Marzyłem latać na F-16,ale uznałem że to słaba konstrukcja.Zrobiłem więc lepszą.Na razie jest na papierze.Wybacz taki żart.(Jaki żartowniś taki poziom żartu)
Uważam,że nie jesteś w stanie wybudować taniego domu pasywnego,bo wybudowałeś więcej niż kilka normalnych.W twojej podświadomości tkwią doświadczenia z tego okresu i prawdy objawione,choćby rekuperator p-p niezbędny w domu pasywnym i WM  na jego bazie.

----------


## an-bud

> Marzyłem latać na F-16,ale uznałem że to słaba konstrukcja.Zrobiłem więc lepszą.Na razie jest na papierze.Wybacz taki żart.(Jaki żartowniś taki poziom żartu)
> Uważam,że nie jesteś w stanie wybudować taniego domu pasywnego,bo wybudowałeś więcej niż kilka normalnych.W twojej podświadomości tkwią doświadczenia z tego okresu i prawdy objawione,choćby rekuperator p-p niezbędny w domu pasywnym i WM  na jego bazie.


 :smile:  A może jestem trochę "inny" Czytałeś choć początek z DB?  Kiedyś rzuciłem wszystko aby pracować przez rok jako podwykonawca w firmie zajmującej się instalacją reku..... poznałem zasady, układy itd. i dzięki temu wiem że można zrobić do małego domku instalację reku za prawie 2tyś (materiały)  :smile:  :smile:   można też za 20tyś zrobić....

----------


## nydar

Widzisz? Podświadomość wygrała.Nie chodzi o to  czy można za  2000PLN czy 20000PLN ,tylko chodzi o to czy potrzeba. WM z reku narzuca schematy,które z energooszczędnością nie mają nic wspólnego.

----------


## an-bud

> Widzisz? Podświadomość wygrała.Nie chodzi o to  czy można za  2000PLN czy 20000PLN ,tylko chodzi o to czy potrzeba. WM z reku narzuca schematy,które z energooszczędnością nie mają nic wspólnego.


A gdzie wyczytałeś tu podświadomość? Napisałem tylko że można za tyle albo tyle.... pośrednio też ..... chciałem się tylko nauczyć i może wykorzystać.

----------


## nydar

Bo napisałeś że można za tyle albo za tyle.To jest mało istotne za ile.Istotne jest,czy jest potrzebne.Czego się nauczysz na niepotrzebnej rzeczy?

----------


## an-bud

> Bo napisałeś że można za tyle albo za tyle.To jest mało istotne za ile.Istotne jest,czy jest potrzebne.Czego się nauczysz na niepotrzebnej rzeczy?


To tu mamy inne zdanie...... ja uważam że reku powinno być obowiązkowe aby zbliżyć się do energooszczędności..... widziałeś u nas domy z reku 20 lat temu?

----------


## nydar

No nie zgodzimy się.Dlatego nie wybudujesz taniego domu energooszczędnego.W basenie morza śródziemnego parę tysięcy lat temu stosowali rekuperatory pędzone grawitacją.Tylko nie wiedzieli że to się nazywa rekuperator. Pobijmy piankę jutro.Czas odpocząć. :smile: .

----------


## an-bud

OK. Po 20.00 mogę zaglądnąć do kompa.... Gdzieś coś obiło się o uszy .... ale to chyba Ty wspominałeś o tym  :sad:  ??? chętnie poznam to cudo techniki  :smile:  zasady itd.  może jest gdzieś opis..... muszę pomyśleć zanim uwierzę że działa.... taki mało wierny jestem  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> To tu mamy inne zdanie...... ja uważam że reku powinno być obowiązkowe aby zbliżyć się do energooszczędności..... widziałeś u nas domy z reku 20 lat temu?


Takie domy były, a przynajmniej tak twierdzi TB, nikt ich co prawda nie widział, ale mozna wierzyc TB.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> nikt ich co prawda nie widział


 Kto nie chciał to nie widział . Nie da się przekroczyć 30 kWh/m2 rocznie dając minimum - czyli (odpowiedniki ) 30 cm styro w podłodze 12 cm wełny + folia w ścianie 30 cm wełny + folia w dachu ( bez mostków termicznych i "przewiewności"), reku 90% i elektryczne ogrzewanie niecentralne . NIE JEST TO MOŻLIWE ! To jest minimum - norma budowlana .  Ja od ponad 20 lat radzę robić lepiej niż norma .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Niestety czytałem gdzieś w necie, że szaleństwa nie ma z ich wydajnością, na pewno nie jest to 90% o których wspomina.


 Stawiam centrale 550 m3/h - Pan obok dowolną, dam Panu moją za darmo jeżeli:
- Pana będzie miała większy spręż 
- mniejszy pobór energii na podstawowym biegu
-mniejszy poziom szumów na podstawowym biegu
-większy odzysk ciepła.
 dodam jeszcze - poza zakładem, bo to niewymierne i rzecz gustu - estetykę i jakość wykonania.
Pierwszy montowałem odzysk ciepła z wentylacji ( 1989)  z natury rzeczy wtedy swoje składaki. 
Potem były firmy ELGE systemair KOSS Flexit...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> szybko się policzy prawdziwe zapotrzebowanie.


  Nie istnieje taka możliwość - z definicji - proszę się zapoznać z definicją współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła. 
Dziś ( nie ja ) z innego forum 



> Dodam jeszcze, że poprzez izolowanie domów od zewnątrz traci się bezpłatną energię słoneczną
> nagrzewającą ściany budynków. Nawet zimą są to spore ilości energii, która poprzez bezmyślne izolowanie nie dociera tam gdzie powinna. Zamiast tego grzeje się bezproduktywnie mury i odprowadza ciepło do fundamentów. Paranoja totalna na zamówienie polityków i lobbystów!
> Zapłacą oczywiście wszyscy mieszkańcy tak "wykastrowanych" domów.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Chętnie ale poproszę najpierw dokumentację Pańskiej bo jakoś nie potrafię znaleźć.


Przyjmuje Pan zakład? Krótko!!! przecież 


> Niestety czytałem gdzieś w necie, że szaleństwa nie ma z ich wydajnością, na pewno nie jest to 90% o których wspomina.


Dokumentację... nie ma u nas obowiązku pisania prawdy, nie ma też jednolitych standardów mierzenia szumu, czy wydajności.  Odkąd inwestorzy przestali oglądać i słuchać w realu - znakomita większość "popularnych" central ma coraz gorsze parametry i wykonanie i coraz lepsze DTR-ki

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Znana firma obniżyła ceny dystrybutorom - kupiłem i słucham - jaka cisza!!!  za miesiąc, oj już nie tak cicho... rozbieramy wentylator z nadrukiem tej firmy ( choć wiemy, że wentylatorów samych nie robi) a w kanale łożyska wciśnięty naoliwiony papier .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jak podoba się domek j-j ocieplony od ZEWNĄTRZ?


  - przecież tam nie ma mostka termicznego do gruntu - technologia płyty fundamentowej też jest 'od zewnątrz" . ale wszędzie ciepło idzie prostopadle do przegrody. 

 Oj niegodnym ja zakładać się z takim intelektem. 

Tak jak z domami izolowanymi - jak się czegoś nie chce znaleźć - domy izolowanego, DRT-ki, jak ktos uważa, że czego w googlach nie ma to nie istnieje - to trudno - Pan sobie siedzi przed ekranem i mantyczy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Sprzedaż central prze internet - bez oglądania i słuchania, bez porównania - wpłynęła na znaczne obniżenie kosztów produkcji i jakości. Producenci dają większe rabaty instalatorom - a wtedy ci ( zwłaszcza wchodzący na rynek) chwalą to na czym mają największe "bicie" .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie kszhu, w definicji współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest takie zdanie:



> *Dla ciała o kształcie prostopadłościanu przewodzącego ciepło w warunkach stanu stabilnego (ustalonego)*


 To oznacza, że może Pan policzyć straty ciepła prostopadłościanu zawieszonego w chłodni!!! 
 Nie domu na gruncie, na wietrze i przy "przewiewnych" przegrodach ( bez testu szczelności ) *Naprawdę Pan tego zdania w definicji nie czytał?*

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To są izolowane fundamenty więc po raz kolejny spytam - kto mówi o "gołych" fundamentach?


 NIE izolowane fundamenty a fundament z izolacji - widzi Pan różnicę?
 A gołe fundamenty... Pan pisał, że ma .  Nieznający fizyki przyklei styropian po obu stronach fundamentu - myśląc, że to izolacja . To tak jakby stanąć zimą na bosaka ale w furmańskim kożuch do ziemi i w ruskiej papasze . Dziękuje - wole ciepłe buty i majtki. 

  Będzie Pan wspaniałym przykładem - dowie się Pan jakie znaczenie ma mostek termiczny po policzeniu ile Pana dom zużywa kWh - ma Pan przykład domu bez mostka termicznego do gruntu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

30 - tyle zużywa ogrzewanie w najgorzej izolowanym domu ( normatywnym) z rekuperacją. 
Profesor Krzysztof Żmijewski twórca KAPE - określił ten poziom dość wyraźnie W 1990 roku - EKONOMICZNA IZOLACJA TERMICZNA TO TAKA PRZY KTÓREJ NIEEKONOMICZNY JEST CENTRALNY SYSTEM OGRZEWANIA.. 
  Ekonomiczne budownictwo kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie - gorsze domy są droższe. 
Ten standard zmieni się oczywiście niedługo - bo wchodzi obowiązek budownictwa zeroenergetycznego.

----------


## asolt

> Ale jakoś liczy się te domy na gruncie, wietrze itd. i obliczenia w znakomitej większości pokrywają się z praktyką. To jak to jest? Kto kłamie?


Kłamie cały swiat, jedynym prawdomówmym i wszechwiedzącym bez jakichkolwiek obliczen jest TB.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kłamie cały swiat, jedynym prawdomówmym i wszechwiedzącym bez jakichkolwiek obliczen jest TB.


Nie tylko ja!!! http://www.welt.de/finanzen/immobili...e-treiben.html o skandalach już się pisze. http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/cli...lksverdummung/ 
 Dla mnie jest skandalem robienie charakterystyki energetycznej bez testu szczelności, bez znajomości współczynnika przenikania ciepła. 
Wynikiem braku podstawowej wiedzy jest dom, którego zużycie przekracza 30kWh/m2 rocznie - to bardzo prosta granica - wyznaczająca poziom wiedzy! jak w żadnej innej dyscyplinie - bardzo wymierna! W temacie IZOLACJA W BUDOWNICTWIE - WIEDZĘ MOŻNA ZMIERZYĆ

----------


## HenoK

> Dla ciała o kształcie prostopadłościanu przewodzącego ciepło w warunkach stanu stabilnego (ustalonego)
> 			
> 		
> 
> To oznacza, że może Pan policzyć straty ciepła prostopadłościanu zawieszonego w chłodni!!! 
>  Nie domu na gruncie, na wietrze i przy "przewiewnych" przegrodach ( bez testu szczelności ) *Naprawdę Pan tego zdania w definicji nie czytał?*


W prostopadłościanie zawieszonym w chłodni nie będzie żadnego przepływu ciepła.
Warunki wyznaczania współczynnika przenikania ciepła, na które się Pan powołuje :



> 1-pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
> 2 - przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody,
> 3 -długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone,
> 4 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów,
> 5 -wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody.


oznaczają :
ad 1. niezmienność w czasie temperatur po stronie wewnętrznej i zewnętrznej przegrody i odpowiednio długi czas, który minął od rozpoczęcia badania.
ad 2. przepływ prostopadle do powierzchni przegrody będzie odbywał się w środkowej części dostatecznie dużego obszaru tej przegrody, przy krawędzi przegrody oraz w pobliżu elementów zakłócających ten przepływ (mostków cieplnych), stosuje się inne metody wyznaczania strumienia ciepła (np. metodę elementów skończonych).
ad 3. ten punkt wynika właściwie z poprzedniego - jedynie przy nieograniczonych rozmiarach przegrody strumień ciepła będzie prostopadły do powierzchni.
ad 4. niejednorodność warstw przegrody powodowałaby zakłócenia strumienia ciepła (patrz ad 2).
ad 5. oprócz oporu cieplnego poszczególnych warstw przegrody są jeszcze opory przejmowania ciepła z jej powierzchni. Opory te różnią się w zależności od usytuowania powierzchni (pozioma w górę, pozioma w dół, pionowa), ale także od ruch powietrza, czy innego medium przy powierzchni przegrody. W skrajnym wypadku opór ten może być bliski zeru (tyle przyjmuje się np. przy styku przegrody z gruntem). Dla przegród stykających się z powietrzem przyjmuje się wartości oporu przejmowania ciepła od 0,04 do 0,17 (m2*K)/W w zależności od usytuowania przegrody (wewnętrzna, czy zewnętrzna, pionowa, czy pozioma, przepływ ciepła w górę, czy w dół).
Wartości tych oporów są istotne dla domów słabo izolowanych. Dla domów dobrze izolowanych mają znaczenie marginalne. Dla porównania największy opór przejmowania ciepła dotyczący przepływu ciepła przez powierzchnię poziomą w dół wewnątrz pomieszczenia wynosi 0,17 (m2*K)/W, odpowiada on oporowi cieplnemu warstwy izolacji z lambdzie 0,04W/(m*K) o grubości 0,68cm. Wartości oporów przejmowania ciepła dla strony zewnętrznej 0,04(m2*K)/W dają oczywiście znacznie mniejsze odpowiedniki izolacji, tj. 0,016cm.

Natomiast niewątpliwy wpływ na straty ciepła ma szczelność powietrzna budynku, ale też wiatroszczelność przegród zewnętrznych (zjawisko wywiewania ciepła z izolacji).

Spełnienie w/w warunków wyznaczania współczynnika przenikania ciepła gwarantuje mały błąd obliczeń.
Im bardzie warunki rzeczywiste odbiegają od założeń teoretycznych, tym większy błąd obliczeniowy.
W skrajnych przypadkach błąd obliczeniowy jest tak duży, że stosowanie współczynnika przenikania ciepła do obliczeń strumienia ciepła mija się z celem.
Wtedy po prostu stosuje się inne metody obliczeniowe.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

współczynniki przejmowania ciepła... jest jeden warunek - że to prawda! A mnie wychodzi zupełnie co innego. Dr Duda, Pan Dariusz Koc z KAPE - osobiście mi powiedzieli, że jest to drastycznie niedoszacowane.  Jak ktoś oszukuje - to już traci wiarygodność.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

30 kWh - to granica gdzie się kończy budownictwo w ostatnich latach - jak ktoś się nie zna - buduje gorzej . Za kilka lat ta granica dla wiedzy o izolowaniu i ogrzewaniu to będzie zero!
Pan należy do tych co się znają na temacie czy wydaje im się że znają?

 Co do reku - w necie się szumów, jakości wykonania itp nie pokaże - więc zapraszam. Nie prowadzę wysyłkowej sprzedaży.

----------


## asolt

> współczynniki przejmowania ciepła... jest jeden warunek - że to prawda! A mnie wychodzi zupełnie co innego. Dr Duda, Pan Dariusz Koc z KAPE - osobiście mi powiedzieli, że jest to drastycznie niedoszacowane.  Jak ktoś oszukuje - to już traci wiarygodność.


Prosze podac jakimi metodami zbadał i zmierzył Pan faktyczne wpólczynniki przejmowania ciepła i ile one wg Pana faktycznie wynoszą. Jezeli Panowie Duda i Koc twierdzą za Panem lub odwrotnie ze jest inaczej niz to przyjete w normach to dlaczego do tej pory nie opublikowali wyników swoich badan. Tu nie Afganistan lub inne nieprzychylne nauce kraje, zycia nie stracą po publikacji tych rewelacji, czyzby i oni brali udział w ogolnoswiatowym spisku lobby ogrzewnictwa ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Wielokrotnie podawałem - miernikiem ! Mierzyłem zużycie kWh w różnych konfiguracjach. Stawiałem testowe domy itp. To proste pomiary.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> nieprzychylne nauce kraje


 Rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania: Nie założy Pan centralnego ogrzewania w domu izolowanym !!! Nieprzychylni nauce o izolowaniu są:
-sprzedawca źródeł energii, czyli budżet
-uczelnia gdzie jeszcze wykłada się o centralnym, czyli Politechniki.

----------


## asolt

> Wielokrotnie podawałem - miernikiem ! Mierzyłem zużycie kWh w różnych konfiguracjach. Stawiałem testowe domy itp. To proste pomiary.


Miernikiem Pan zmierzył zapotrzebowanie całkowite na ciepło, pytam jak Pan obliczył/zmierzył wartości współczynnika przejmowania ciepła, o ile się orientuje nie ma specjalizowanych mierników takich wartości, jezeli jest to prosze o przykład, Konkretnie i na temat

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...ostorder%3Dasc
Tu jest wszystko dość jasno wyłożone. A miarą sukcesu jest podobno ilość wrogów.

 W tej dziedzinie wiedza jest mierzalna !!! Kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie!
Pozdrawiam - i radzę pamiętać, że za parę lat - ta granica się przesunie!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Miernikiem Pan zmierzył zapotrzebowanie całkowite na ciepło, pytam jak Pan obliczył/zmierzył wartości współczynnika przejmowania ciepła, o ile się orientuje nie ma specjalizowanych mierników takich wartości, jezeli jest to prosze o przykład, Konkretnie i na temat


Przecież i tak Pana to nie interesuje. Pan i tak zrobi wszystko by wyszło, że nie mam racji. Gdyby był Pan ciekawy - jak ja - sprawdziłby Pan to osobiście. Pojechał z problemem to np. KAPE Pana Darka Koca  czy dr Dudy - podzieliłby się Pan obserwacjami - tak siedzieć w necie... bez sensu. 
 Zapewne ma Pan do mnie pretensje, że napisałem - nie da się zrobić audytu bez (PN13829) test szczelności . Tak !! Szanowny Panie - jak ktoś uprawia jakiś zawód - powinien się na tym znać i mieć odpowiednie narzędzia !

----------


## asolt

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...ostorder%3Dasc
> Tu jest wszystko dość jasno wyłożone. A miarą sukcesu jest podobno ilość wrogów.
> 
>  W tej dziedzinie wiedza jest mierzalna !!! Kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie!
> Pozdrawiam - i radzę pamiętać, że za parę lat - ta granica się przesunie!


W wyzej wspomnianym watku nie podanego sposobu obliczania przez Pana wspólczynnika przejmowania ciepła co mnie zresztą nie dziwi, pomiary takie wykonywane są w scisle okreslony sposób, nie ma tu miejsca na fantazjowanie. Czekam na na dokładny opis pomiaru i uzyskane wyniki, kazde kwestionowanie ogólnie uznanych i potwierdzonych w praktyce twierdzeń musi byc poparte dokładnym opisem metody pomiaru i obliczen oraz atestowanymi przyrzadami pomiarowymi tak aby takie pomiary i badania mogłybyc powtarzalne.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Może Pan porównywać zużycie energii . Np. montując ogrzewanie w domach stawianych przez jedna firmę i różniących się izolacją w podłodze. Lub przykład z Bartyckiej - szereg 20 identycznych pawilonów grzanych elektrycznie - właściciele sami izolowali podłogę. różnice z zużyciu są od 150 kWh do 650 w zimowy miesiąc .  Jedni dawali 5 cm styro inni 30 .

----------


## an-bud

> Otóż to! Pokazać podstawy naukowe, obliczenia, przykłady z życia itd.
> A Pan co? Tylko niczym nie poparte puste słowa.
> 
> A jak czytam cytowane przez kolegę artykuły z prasy niemieckiej traktujące o bezsensowności ekonomicznej i środowiskowej jakiegokolwiek ocieplenia, to dyrektywa UE o 0-energetycznych domach staje przed dużym znakiem zapytania - do 2020 roku wiele się może jeszcze zmienić i może standardem ekonomicznym będzie coś zupełnie innego.
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niby do 2020r UE narzucić ma minimum na nowo budowane domy........ minimum energooszczędne

----------


## asolt

> Też mi się wydawało, że nie ma takich mierników, ale tu sugerują coś innego : http://www.citt.polsl.pl/content/fil...dynkach%20.pdf (np. strona 8 ) .


Na str. 8 jest pokazany miernik lambdy a nie wsp. przejmowania ciepła, co nie zmienia faktu ze dziedzina metrologii własności fizycznych przegród rozwija się dynamicznie, zas autor w/w opracowania jest jednym z najlepszych specjalistów w Polsce odnośnie fizyki budowli a wszczegolnosci przegród. Miałem przyjemnośc uczestniczyc w wykładach dr Steidla (Politechnika Sląska)

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jeszcze raz zapytam: - czy Panowi uważają, że dom zużywający ponad 30 kWh/m2 wykonywał ktoś kto się zna na izolowaniu? Bo jeżeli Panowie uważają, że 40 i więcej kWh/m2 rocznie to też izolowany dom , to się wytworzy pyskówka a nie dzielenie się doświadczeniem - a w pyskówce nie będę brać udziału.

----------


## HenoK

> W wyzej wspomnianym watku nie podanego sposobu obliczania przez Pana wspólczynnika przejmowania ciepła co mnie zresztą nie dziwi, pomiary takie wykonywane są w scisle okreslony sposób, nie ma tu miejsca na fantazjowanie.


Pozwolę sobie powtórzyć, to co napisałem wcześniej :



> oprócz oporu cieplnego poszczególnych warstw przegrody są jeszcze opory przejmowania ciepła z jej powierzchni. Opory te różnią się w zależności od usytuowania powierzchni (pozioma w górę, pozioma w dół, pionowa), ale także od ruch powietrza, czy innego medium przy powierzchni przegrody. W skrajnym wypadku opór ten może być bliski zeru (tyle przyjmuje się np. przy styku przegrody z gruntem). Dla przegród stykających się z powietrzem przyjmuje się wartości oporu przejmowania ciepła od 0,04 do 0,17 (m2*K)/W w zależności od usytuowania przegrody (wewnętrzna, czy zewnętrzna, pionowa, czy pozioma, przepływ ciepła w górę, czy w dół).
> Wartości tych oporów są istotne dla domów słabo izolowanych. Dla domów dobrze izolowanych mają znaczenie marginalne. Dla porównania największy opór przejmowania ciepła dotyczący przepływu ciepła przez powierzchnię poziomą w dół wewnątrz pomieszczenia wynosi 0,17 (m2*K)/W, odpowiada on oporowi cieplnemu warstwy izolacji z lambdzie 0,04W/(m*K) o grubości 0,68cm. Wartości oporów przejmowania ciepła dla strony zewnętrznej 0,04(m2*K)/W dają oczywiście znacznie mniejsze odpowiedniki izolacji, tj. 0,016cm.


Opory przejmowania ciepła w budynkach energooszczędnych mają znaczenie marginalne.
Zgodzisz się ze mną ?

----------


## malux20

asoltowi u mnie  udało się obliczyć  realne zapotrzebowanie
uważam że asolt kieruje się zaufaniem do inwestora.
skoro mówi że jest tak zrobione   to pewnie tak jest.
drugi kolega jak niewierny tomasz ,
jedynie za co  niepotzebnie  asolt się tu tłumaczył  to sposób liczenia pow użytk na poddaszach.
30 kwhm2rok -no tak to jest ważne , ale są ważniejsze rzeczy w życiu  niż walka  o każde pierdnięcie w domu[może  żle to oceniam ]

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Miałem przyjemnośc uczestniczyc w wykładach dr Steidla (Politechnika Sląska)


 Jeżeli na Politechnice Śląskiej uczą, że można w budownictwie stosować pośrednie ( centralne)  systemy ogrzewania, to faktycznie miał Pan przyjemność i tylko przyjemność. 
 Właściwa izolacja termiczna - wyklucza takie systemy. 
 Czy Pan Henryk mógłby przedstawić odpowiednie wykresy ( nie mogę tego odszukać) a pamiętam, że Pan to prezentował.

----------


## HenoK

> Na str. 8 jest pokazany miernik lambdy a nie wsp. przejmowania ciepła, co nie zmienia faktu ze dziedzina metrologii własności fizycznych przegród rozwija się dynamicznie, zas autor w/w opracowania jest jednym z najlepszych specjalistów w Polsce odnośnie fizyki budowli a wszczegolnosci przegród. Miałem przyjemnośc uczestniczyc w wykładach dr Steidla (Politechnika Sląska)


Oczywiście masz rację

----------


## malux20

> Jeszcze raz zapytam: - czy Panowi uważają, że dom zużywający ponad 30 kWh/m2 wykonywał ktoś kto się zna na izolowaniu? Bo jeżeli Panowie uważają, że 40 i więcej kWh/m2 rocznie to też izolowany dom , to się wytworzy pyskówka a nie dzielenie się doświadczeniem - a w pyskówce nie będę brać udziału.


proszę uszanuj wysiłek innych

----------


## HenoK

> Jeszcze raz zapytam: - czy Panowi uważają, że dom zużywający ponad 30 kWh/m2 wykonywał ktoś kto się zna na izolowaniu? Bo jeżeli Panowie uważają, że 40 i więcej kWh/m2 rocznie to też izolowany dom , to się wytworzy pyskówka a nie dzielenie się doświadczeniem - a w pyskówce nie będę brać udziału.


Na początek proponuję doświadczalne zweryfikowanie Pana twierdzenia, że współczynnik przenikania ciepła posadzki na gruncie równy 0,45W/(m2*K) osiąga się dopiero przy warstwie 36cm styropianu.
Ma ktoś pomysł jak wykonać takie doświadczenie?

----------


## asolt

> Jeszcze raz zapytam: - czy Panowi uważają, że dom zużywający ponad 30 kWh/m2 wykonywał ktoś kto się zna na izolowaniu? Bo jeżeli Panowie uważają, że 40 i więcej kWh/m2 rocznie to też izolowany dom , to się wytworzy pyskówka a nie dzielenie się doświadczeniem - a w pyskówce nie będę brać udziału.


Zakres termoizolacji jest posrednio ustalany przez inwestora, to trzeba zrozumiec a czego niejest w zadny sposób przyjąc do wiadomości TB. Jezeli inwestor sobie zyczy aby jego dom był wykonywany w technologii tradycyjnej czyli murowany i na termoizolację ma okreslony budzet to te dwa warunki brzegowe okreslają wsp zapotrzebowania na ciepło. Architekt i audytor wobec takiego stanowiska nic nie moze poradzić i jedynie musi sie dostosować do norm obecnie obowiazujących dla wartosci granicznych bo inaczej inwestor nie otrzyma PNB. Nie ma znaczenia ze projektant i audytor radzi i sugeruje inwestorowi co nalezy zrobic aby ten wsp maksymalnie obnizyc, ostateczną decyzje podejmuje inwestor. Juz to kiedyś podkreslałem ale TB jest odporny na jakiekolwiek argumenty strony przeciwnej. Wszelka argumentacja nie znajdująca potwierdzenia TB to pyskówka, cóż mozna i tak do tego podejsc.

----------


## asolt

> Na początek proponuję doświadczalne zweryfikowanie Pana twierdzenia, że współczynnik przenikania ciepła posadzki na gruncie równy 0,45W/(m2*K) osiąga się dopiero przy warstwie 36cm styropianu.
> Ma ktoś pomysł jak wykonać takie doświadczenie?


Oczekujemy podania dokładnego sposobu przeprowadzenia tego badania od TB, on jedyny wie jak to zrobić i to zrobić tak aby ten wsp. był ok 6 razy wiekszy niz w powietrzu

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W KAPE dowiedziałem się, że obliczenia oparto na "rozłożeniu" domu zużywającego 150kWh/m2 rocznie . 
 Są tam takie rysunki ze strzałkami i procentowymi stratami ciepła. Ma to sens - tylko do takiego domu i domów bardzo przybliżonych. Im dalej od wzorca tym większe bzdury wychodzą. 
Przykład -  dom 150 m2 strzałka oznaczając straty na wentylację 20 %
Czyli 150 m2 x 150 kWh/m2 - 22500 - wentylacja 130m3/h x 24h x 160dni =3800kWh ZGADZA SIĘ
A teraz dom z minimalną izolacją 150m2 x 30kWh = 4500 - wentylacja musi działać tak samo!!! 3800kWh - gdzie tu 20%

 Współczesne wentylacje są NAWIEWNE  zwiększają ciśnienie w domach w stosunku do wentylacji tzw. "grawitacyjnej" dlatego tak ważna jest paroizolacja i brak ruchu powietrza w przegrodzie. 

Szanowny Panie aslot - dysponuje Pan wynikami badań jaki wpływ na opór cieplny BK. wełny, styropianu ma różnica ciśnień??? ma ruch powietrza w przegrodzie?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jezeli inwestor sobie zyczy aby jego dom był wykonywany w technologii tradycyjnej czyli murowany i na termoizolację ma okreslony budzet to te dwa warunki brzegowe okreslają wsp zapotrzebowania na ciepło.


Inwestor sobie życzy!!! Szanowny Panie to nie tak!!!  To Pan, ja, HenoK... - kształtujemy życzenia inwestora! Pan zobaczy na forum sprzed roku czy 5 lat - wentylacja tylko na blaszanych kanałach fi 125 itp - a ja pisałem OPTYMALNA PRĘDKOŚĆ POWIETRZA W KANALE TO 2 - 5 m/sek - czyli konieczne są kanały fi 50-60-70mm a dziś !  Co kto nie dzwoni to chce kanały PE63mm. Inwestor to wymyślił!!!???
*
 Jak architekt się spyta inwestora 
Chce Pan dom zgodny z normą - usłyszy, że TAK
Ale jak architekt zada to samo pytanie w ten sposób: Chce Pan dom najgorszy z możliwych? CO USŁYSZY?*

----------


## asolt

> asoltowi u mnie  udało się obliczyć  realne zapotrzebowanie
> uważam że asolt kieruje się zaufaniem do inwestora.
> skoro mówi że jest tak zrobione   to pewnie tak jest.
> drugi kolega jak niewierny tomasz ,
> jedynie za co  niepotzebnie  asolt się tu tłumaczył  to sposób liczenia pow użytk na poddaszach.
> 30 kwhm2rok -no tak to jest ważne , ale są ważniejsze rzeczy w życiu  niż walka  o każde pierdnięcie w domu[może  żle to oceniam ]


Nie uważam ze niepotrzebnie tłumaczyłem sie ze sposobu liczenia pow. przy skosach, wartosc wsp. na m2 przy takich pomieszczeniach jest niemiarodajna gdyż taki wsp. dotyczy jedynie pomieszczen o tej samej wysokosci, przy skosach zmienia sie kubatura i nalezałoby wyliczyć powierzchnię zastepcza taką która by odpowiadała tej zmniejszonej przez skosy kubaturze. Nie uwglednienie tego faktu powoduje zafałszowanie wartosci wsp. Ea,Ek,Ep. (dotytyczy domów ze skosami antresolami i itp)
Co do tego ze udało mi się obliczyć to słowa "udało się" sugerują ze te wyniki to raczej slepy los niż dokładne obliczenia, a przeciez tak nie jest.

----------


## asolt

> Inwestor sobie życzy!!! Szanowny Panie to nie tak!!!  To Pan, ja, HenoK... - kształtujemy życzenia inwestora! Pan zobaczy na forum sprzed roku czy 5 lat - wentylacja tylko na blaszanych kanałach fi 125 itp - a ja pisałem OPTYMALNA PRĘDKOŚĆ POWIETRZA W KANALE TO 2 - 5 m/sek - czyli konieczne są kanały fi 50-60-70mm a dziś !  Co kto nie dzwoni to chce kanały PE63mm. Inwestor to wymyślił!!!???
> *
>  Jak architekt się spyta inwestora 
> Chce Pan dom zgodny z normą - usłyszy, że TAK
> Ale jak architekt zada to samo pytanie w ten sposób: Chce Pan dom najgorszy z możliwych? CO USŁYSZY?*


Ale my nie kształtujemy zawartosci kieszeni inwestora, a z pustego to i Salomon nie naleje.
To ze Pan działa w Warszawie i okolicach czyli najbogatszym terenie Polski nie oznacza ze stopien zamoznosci jest ten sam dla dowolnego miejsca w kraju.
Odnosnie kanałow to nie nie mówie o rozwiazaniach szczegółowych te kanały nie róznią sie az tak bardzo cenowo od innych rodzajów kanałow

----------


## asolt

> W KAPE dowiedziałem się, że obliczenia oparto na "rozłożeniu" domu zużywającego 150kWh/m2 rocznie . 
>  Są tam takie rysunki ze strzałkami i procentowymi stratami ciepła. Ma to sens - tylko do takiego domu i domów bardzo przybliżonych. Im dalej od wzorca tym większe bzdury wychodzą. 
> Przykład -  dom 150 m2 strzałka oznaczając straty na wentylację 20 %
> Czyli 150 m2 x 150 kWh/m2 - 22500 - wentylacja 130m3/h x 24h x 160dni =3800kWh ZGADZA SIĘ
> A teraz dom z minimalną izolacją 150m2 x 30kWh = 4500 - wentylacja musi działać tak samo!!! 3800kWh - gdzie tu 20%


A kto powiedzał ze izolowanym domu musi byc 20%. Ten procent jest jedynie własciwy dla okreslonego budynku, dla kazdego innego bedzie to inna wartośc, oczywiscie w pewnym zakresie

----------


## HenoK

> Kiedyś to było 40cm, jeszcze dziś rano 30cm, widzę, że jest i wersja z 36cm.
> A parametry tego styro nie ważne? Lambda 0,04 czy 0,03 to jest obojętne?
> Może kolega TB ustaliłby jedną wersję i się jej trzymał?
> Pierwotna wersja to było x20


Odnoszę się do tego posta :



> o metodyce liczenia - jeżeli ta metodyka jest ujęta normą - to tak!  Może się źle zrozumieliśmy - Chodziło mi o to, że ( już zostańmy przy gruncie) norma 0.45W/m2 x K nie opisuje, że jeżeli dany styropian ma lambdę 0.034 - to trzeba dać go 6 cm, tylko, że jeżeli ten styropian leży na 6 x lepszym odbiorniku ( współczynnik odbioru ciepła jest 6 x większy) to strumień był 0.45 - należy gać w/w styropianu 36 cm.


Czyli lambda 0,034W/(m*K), grubość 36cm wg TB powinien dać współczynnik przenikania ciepła 0,45W/(m2*K).
Moim zdaniem przy takiej izolacji posadzki na gruncie wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła do gruntu nie przekroczy 0,1W/(m2*K).

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Proponuję zrobić test (koszt ze 300zł, problemem jest jedynie pora roku)

W temperaturze ok 4oC (średnia temp. sezonu grzewczego) ustawiamy 2 identyczne lodówki samochodowe (pojemniki w izolacji)
W każdej z nich umieszczamy zestaw ze sklepu ZOO grzałka+ termostat ustawione na tę samą temp. najlepiej stosunkowo wysoką >40oC
Jeden z pojemników zasypujemy pod ziemią drugi ustawiamy na stopkach (poduszka powietrzna)
W gniazdku obu grzałek umieszczamy licznik poboru energii 
Po 2-3 dobach porównujemy zużycie.

Nie obliczymy w ten sposób wartości liczbowych, ale ocenimy zależność a w ujęciu względnym, jaj istotność (czy różnice w zużyciu prądu będą 5, czy 50% i w na która korzyść).

Polecam takie doświadczenia, pamiętam ile naczytałem się o teoriach dotyczących dogrzewania basenu - folia czarna na lustrze (bo nagrzewa się od słońca), folia bąmbelkowa (bo lepiej izoluje w nocy), czy przeźroczysta ponad lustrem (bo działa jak szklarnia). Ustawiłem kilka wiaderek owiniętych alu (dla wyeliminowania dogrzewania bocznego) i z różnymi przykryciami. Kolejne dni potwierdzały obserwacje, zatem doświadczenie było wiarygodne. Okazało się, że najlepiej działa "szklarnia", czyli folia przejrzysta, nad lustrem. Ciekawym zaskoczeniem były pomiary w wiaderku z folią czarną - woda tam była ciut chłodniejsza od wiaderka otwartego! Wytłumaczeniem jest fakt, że efekt zwiąkszonego promieniowania IR występuje nie tylko w słońcu, ale i poźniej - tyle, że w drugą stronę. Czarna folia skuteczniej odbierała energię z cieplejsze wody i oddawała je do chłodniejszego otoczenia.

----------


## asolt

> Pozwolę sobie powtórzyć, to co napisałem wcześniej :
> 
> Opory przejmowania ciepła w budynkach energooszczędnych mają znaczenie marginalne.
> Zgodzisz się ze mną ?


Jezeli to do mnie to tak, pełna zgoda

----------


## HenoK

> Z prostej nauki tak, czyli 0,094(4).
> Ale jest jeszcze nauka alternatywna, którą bardzo chciałbym poznać a którą TB tak skrzętnie ukrywa choć uprawia na całego gdzie się tylko da.


Zmierzenie U z dokładnością do 4 miejsc po przecinku uważam za nierealne (kwestia błędów pomiarowych), dlatego ograniczyłem się do zaokrąglenia do 0,1W/(m2*K).
Czekam na propozycję eksperymentu. Za kilka dni podam własny opis takiego doświadczenia, które można przeprowadzić z dosyć dobrą dokładnością w warunkach polowych lub garażowych  :wink: .

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tak, takie termosy nazywane są lodówkami przenośnymi. Źródłem energii ma być grzałka zoologiczna. Można albo stale dostarczać energię i porównywać temp, albo dostarczać do określonej temp i porównać zuzycia. Polecam to drugie, bo różnice temp. zmieniają moc grzałek.

PS Przyznam, że uprzedzają mnie te szóstki itp To konieczne?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tak, takie termosy nazywane są lodówkami przenośnymi. Źródłem energii ma być grzałka zoologiczna. Można albo stale dostarczać energię i porównywać temp, albo dostarczać do określonej temp i porównać zuzycia. Polecam to drugie, bo różnice temp. zmieniają moc grzałek.
> 
> PS Przyznam, że uprzedzają mnie te szóstki itp To konieczne?


Szanowny Panie - jak ktoś nie chce wiedzieć, to znajdzie wiele powodów, by się nie dowiedzieć.  A jak chce wiedzieć to pojedzie na Arktykę i się dowie. 
  Ja jestem dla namiotu 3 m3 ( taka jedynka ) 100W kotłownią - i bezdyskusyjnie ściany i dach chciałbym mieć nieprzewiewne a podłogę odizolowaną.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Ależ nie! Temperatura nie może byc ani stała, anie taka sama. Mój test miał ocenić nie tylko efekt zwiększonego oddawania ciepła (które okazuje się że jednak istnieje), ale wskazać jego znaczenie w warunkach średnich okresu grzewczego.
Budowanie przegrody o grubości takiej jak w domu przy objętości komory 1000krotnie mniejszej rzeczywiście może wskazać na marginalne różnice. Przenikalność cieplna jest zależna od grubości w stopniu proporcjonalnym, zatem skłaniałbym się do modelu, w którym izolacja będzie miała grubość proporcjonalną do wymiarów (jeżeli termos ma mieć 50 cm, to izolacja powinna mieć 1cm)

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> Szanowny Panie - jak ktoś nie chce wiedzieć, to znajdzie wiele powodów, by się nie dowiedzieć.  A jak chce wiedzieć to pojedzie na Arktykę i się dowie. 
>   Ja jestem dla namiotu 3 m3 ( taka jedynka ) 100W kotłownią - i bezdyskusyjnie ściany i dach chciałbym mieć nieprzewiewne a podłogę odizolowaną.


To już nie budzi wątpliwości. Obecnie zastanawiamy się, czy jeśli ten namiot będzie z pianki, to lepiej (w zimie) postawić go w jamie, czy na stole. Ci z Arktyki jednak kopią jamy.

Muszę to ocenić jednoznacznie, bo jeśli kopułki mają być wzorcowe, to w zależności od tego, albo wbiję je w ziemię, albo podniosę na drenach (obie opcja bardzo łatwe dla "jaja")

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Niestety mnie wyszło, że nie ma minimalnych "uchybień" Izolacja albo jest albo nie. Straty ciepła nie są proporcjonalne - stojąc boso na gruncie 0 st.C tracimy więcej ciepła niż przez znacznie większą powierzchnię głowy w temperaturze np. - 5. 
 Kiedyś postawiłem z płótna gumowanego ściany i dach ma 30 cm styropianie - obok odwrotnie - styropianowe ściany i dach na płótnie gumowanym - utrzymanie zima + 20 st. zużyło ponad połowę mniej energii przy styropianie od gruntu. Pisanie o stratach 3-6% ( podręczniki) to parodia.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ci z Arktyki jednak kopią jamy.


 Jamy są nieprzewiewne i tam jest -1 a nie -40. W przypadku pogody - współczynnik odbioru ciepła nazywa się "temperatura odczuwalna" -   Wolę bezwietrzne słońce i - 20 niż silny wiatr przy -1!!! 
Styropian za murem na fundamencie jest przewiewny przy różnicy ciśnień - chroni mur przed ciepłem słonecznym - a mur odprowadza ciepło z domu do gruntu. Dlatego tak fatalnie zaizolowane domy zużywają nawet ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie.

----------


## asolt

> Niestety mnie wyszło, że nie ma minimalnych "uchybień" Izolacja albo jest albo nie.


Niestety w zyciu nie ma tak zero jedynkowo i dlatego wprowadzono pojecie mostków termicznych

----------


## MaciekTyr.

A chcę zbadać względne różnice (czyli proporcje) w zapotrzebowaniu energetycznym w rzeczywistych warunkach klimatycznych, za pomocą zminiaturyzowanego modelu. Ponieważ obiekt 1:1 byłby dość kłopotliwy. 
Jako umysł ścisły nie przyjmuję argumentów "żadna izolacja", równie dobrze można napisać, że 0,5metrowy model, to "żadne wymiary". Albo robimy model a za tym - proporcjonalną grubość i wymiary, albo udowadniamy, że domek wielkości budy z 30cm izolacją ma takie małe straty ciepła, że ho, ho i  nie ma oczy gadać.
Z tez kszhu wynika, że izolacja działa skokowo - izoluje (i to bezwzględnie) od pewnej grubości a nad mniejszą to nie warto się zastanawiać.Mnie wiadomo, że przenikalnośc cieplna jest zjawiskiem PROPORCJONALNYM do grubości izolatora.
Natomiast rzeczywiście nie wiem, a własciwie już wiem HenoKa, jak kontakt z gruntem wpływa na wzrost zużycia energii. I to ma na celu potwierdzić model.

----------


## malux20

jestem niegodny tu pisać
zdajecie sobie sprawę że przeciętny forumowicz jak was czyta  to się zniechęca do  budowy
i tak dupa wszystko będzie sknocone na budowie.
warto was czytać  ale tu są nawet nieakademickie spory - jeszcze trochę a będą tu spory  niczym z dnia świra  na trawniku.
choć przyznam wam  że walka  o izolację  od gruntu  może jest warta  zachodu.
mamy właściwie takie same domy  z bitterem a jemu jakby gdzieś uciekało  z 15-20 % ciepła niewiadomo gdzie 
może jednak przez te fundamenty nieodcięte?

----------


## malux20

no są bloczki isomura[także pod działówkami]
21 cm xpsa aż do  ław fundamentów
styk xpsa ze styropianem osobiście czołgając-klęcząc piankowałem
plus tak doklejka ze styropianu  żeby ten styk zakryć
przy 60mb fundamentów [123m2 dom] parterówka  to na isomurach jestem w stanie zaoszczędzić /
no właśnie ile?

bloczki mnie kosztowały około 2,5 tyś złotych[normalnie 5-6 tyś zł]

----------


## nydar

> Zmierzenie U z dokładnością do 4 miejsc po przecinku uważam za nierealne (kwestia błędów pomiarowych), dlatego ograniczyłem się do zaokrąglenia do 0,1W/(m2*K).
> Czekam na propozycję eksperymentu. Za kilka dni podam własny opis takiego doświadczenia, które można przeprowadzić z dosyć dobrą dokładnością w warunkach polowych lub garażowych .


Myślę,że jestem w stanie przeprowadzić takie doświadczenie,ale dopiero w sezonie grzewczym.Mam nast.warstwy.Zagęszczony piach a na nim 100mb.pexa (na pow.ok.70m2) chudziak 15cm,izolacja przeciwwilgociowa,18cm styropianu,5-7cm anhydrytu z podłogówką.Mogę ustawić podłogówkę na określoną temperaturę(stałą ) i mierzyć temp.płynu w pexach.Różnica temperatur anhydrytu i warstwy pod chudziakiem,wyznaczy faktyczny przepływ energii.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

> To jak chcesz zachować proporcje to odpowiednio przeskaluj wszystko, czyli m.in. również deltę temperatury


Otóż nie. Badania na modelach nie ingerują we współczynniki. Kiedy badamy falowanie, zmniejszamy proporcjonalnie wszystkie wymiary, ale nie gęstości i częstotliwości. Z całą pewnością nic nie wnosi badanie modelu tamy o zmniejszonych wymiarach a niezmniejszonej grubości przegrody.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Skąd różnice ciśnień? Z wiatru? To chyba byłoby dobrze bo oznaczałoby, że w domu panuje podciśnienie i żadna wilgoć z domu nie wnika do ocieplenia? Poza tym jak ma wnikać jak ściany od wewnątrz też paroszczelne?


Czytać, rozumieć znać fizykę. Ktoś kto śmieje się ze swoich „dowcipów” ( śmiejące się mordy do własnych zdań) nie należy do MYŚLICIELI, ale wyjaśnię Pan – przynajmniej postaram się. 
 Gdy zimą włącza Pan ogrzewanie, wzrasta ciśnienie, jak w balonie na ciepłe powietrze. Powietrze to przenika chropowate struktury przegrody. O jakości materiału izolacyjnego – świadczy stopień unieruchomienia powietrza. Ciśnienie to zmniejszała znakomicie wentylacja podciśnieniowa – zwana „grawitacyjną” . Po wprowadzeniu wentylacji mechanicznej nawiewnej czy nawiewno wywiewnej – ciśnienie znacznie wzrosło. Obrazowo – to jakby Pan stał w swetrze w chłodni -5 st. C i na wietrze – 5st. C – sweter jest te sam – a strumień ciepła diametralnie różny.
 Poza ruchem powietrza spowodowanym różnicą ciśnie – jest jeszcze ruch nieregularny, przypadkowy  pary wodnej – nazywa się to dyfuzja.

  By tym zjawiskom zapobiegać wprowadzono 13 lat temu do budownictwa test szczelności – podstawowe badanie przed wykonaniem audytu. Żaden audytor bez tego testu (PN13829) audytu nie zaczyna.
Ps Proszę się "mordkami" nie ośmieszać – na ogół nie czytam postów tak zaznaczonych.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Badania na modelach


 Ja wynająłem na 6 lat plac na Bartyckiej i postawiłem dom parterowy 120m2 - połowę z mostkiem do gruntu połowę bez. Wpuściłem na różne głębokości 60 NTC -

----------


## nydar

> OK. Po 20.00 mogę zaglądnąć do kompa.... Gdzieś coś obiło się o uszy .... ale to chyba Ty wspominałeś o tym  ??? chętnie poznam to cudo techniki  zasady itd.  może jest gdzieś opis..... muszę pomyśleć zanim uwierzę że działa.... taki mało wierny jestem


Dalej an-bud.Pobijmy piankę jak tanio i dobrze pobudować energooszczędny dom.
Mam nadzieję,że żona nie czyta twoich postów z deklaracjami o wierności.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Na tym polegają doświadczenia modelowe. Zaproponowany model nie umożliwi wskazania konkretnych wartości dla budynku, ale pomoże zbadać możliwe zależności i ich proporcje.
Tak się właśnie robi, jak napisałeś - w modelu zmniejsza grubość ściany (proporcjonalnie do wielkości modelu) i zwiększa ciśnienie (do wartości krytycznych) a później bada pożądane zmienne. 
Nie robi się działań odwrotnych, czyli np. nieproporcjonalnie grubej ściany modelu tamy, po to by udowodnić, że pozostałe elementy "mają znaczenie marginalne"
Myślę, że zagadnienie modeli termicznych nie jest bliskie żadnemu z nas, przy czym ja dążę do warunków, które ewentualne zależności pokażą a nie odwrotnie. HenoK - Osoba znacznie bardziej kompetentna od nas oceniła mój model i nie zaleciła pogrubienia przegrody do wartości rzeczywistych (co przy wielkości 0,5m oznaczałoby, brak miejsca na powietrze wewnątrz), ani obniżania współczynników przenikania proporcjonalnie do długości, a jedynie dołożenie symulacji wiatru w modelu na powierzchni.

----------


## MaciekTyr.

ITB wykonuje nie doświadczenie lecz pomiary
Doświadczenie to coś znacznie mniej precyzyjnego, ale wskazującego na zależność. Doświadczeniem jest np. przekładanie kulki przez otworek przed i po ogrzaniu. Jeśli w moim doświadczeniu wyszłyby różnice rzędu kilku% - nie świadczyłoby to o niczym, jesli kilkudziesięciu - dawało do myślinia, ale nadal nie pozwalało na przeliczenie do kWh/m2
Najniższym poziomem jest mniemanologia, czyli opieranie założeń na przeczuciach i dorabianie do tego retoryki. 
TB pisze w oparciu o swoje obserwacje
HenoK - wiedzę 
Ja chcę zrobić doświadczenie (HenoK obiecał przygotować propozycję w warunkach garażowych)

----------


## nydar

Nie mogę pojąć woli robienia symulacji.Są domy wybudowane.Wystarczy pirometrem zmierzyć temp.powietrza wewnątrz ,temperaturę ściany od wewnątrz,temperaturę ściany od zewnątrz,temperaturę zewnętrzną i macie wszystko od u po lambdę.

----------


## HenoK

> Popatrz jak badania wykonuje np. ITB i porównaj to do swojego pomysłu.
> Nie wiem gdzie i co pisał HenoK ale jeśli twierdzisz, że chałupniczymi metodami, kompletnie poza zakresem badanego, nieliniowego środowiska, chcesz cokolwiek udowodnić to chociażby ze względu na przeskalowanie błędów pomiaru i tolerancji materiałów będzie to nic nie warte - nikt tego nie kupi, trzeźwo myślący obali a nawiedzony będzie miał pożywkę.
> Jeśli zależności i proporcje są opisane i zbadane z pomijalną granicą błędów to po co doświadczenie w którym błąd będzie kolosalny?


Chodzi o ten post : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5977055 
Masz rację, że aby takie badania miały wartość naukową, to muszą być możliwe powtórzenia.
Konieczne są do tego atestowane przyrządy pomiarowe, odpowiednia seria badań, obliczenia statystyczne wyników, itp.

Jednak czasami można obalić jakieś mity dużo prostszymi metodami. Jakiś czas temu z własnej ciekawości zrobiłem doświadczenie z nasiąkliwością EPS i XPS : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5874778 .
Udało mi się obalić mit, że EPS zanurzony w wodzie przez kilka dni już z niej nie wypłynie.

----------


## nydar

kszhu.No to zacznijmy od początku .To co stało się w USA to tragedia.Przy takim żywiole murowane budynki choćby szkół też się nie ostały.
Zakładam ,że najbardziej zbliżony do ideału energooszczędnościowego domu jest szkielet,z racji tego,że materiał konstrukcyjny jest też izolacją.
Zakładam ,że szkeletowiec stoi na fundamencie tradycyjnym,ponieważ jest tańszy od płyty i może spełniać funkcję urządzenia energetycznego ,a nie tylko podstawy pod dom.
Zacznijmy w takim razie od fundamentu.
Z racji wagi może to być fundament ,,delikatny" z ławami nie zbrojonymi.Z uwagi na fakt że będzie spełniał funkcje energetyczne i będzie tam panowała temp.znacznie wyższa od zera,nie ma podstaw do tego aby ławy pod ścianami nośnymi wewnętrznymi były na poziomie ław zewnętrznych.Mogą być na gruncie po zdjęciu humusu(zakładam grunt piaskowy).Eliminacja  ścian fundamentowych wewnętrznych to znaczna oszczędność(ok.50% ) w koszcie ścian fundamentowych budynku.Warto również na zagęszczonym piachu rozrzucić kilka worków cementu zagrabić ,skropić wodą i chudziak wylewać następnego dnia.Budowlańcy mają tendencję do ,,pogrubiania " chudziaka,bo jak twierdzą przy podawaniu pompą,beton miesza się z gruntem i warto dać grubszą warstwę.Tak na szybko to co w ziemi.

----------


## nydar

Ad.2 Izolacja 10cm na ścianie fundamentowej zewnętrznej to opór równoważny dla 100cm.piachu.
Ad.3 Według mnie,materiał GWC powinien być niehigroskopijny.W różnych okresach panują tam różne warunki.Bywa,że jest przeszło 20oC i jest wilgotno.
         Rura fi 101mm x1,5mm z KO kosztuje 57PLN + WAT.Aluminiowa jest znacznie tańsza,a jeszcze tańsza PCY i filtr węglowy to 100PLN/rok.
AD.4,5 GWC mam 70cm.pod chudziakiem.Pex jest bezpośrednio na ubitym piachu i przykryty chudziakiem.
Oczywiste,że przed chudziakiem jest ułożona instalacja wod-kan,w tym instalacja kanalizacyjna fekalna i do szarych ścieków.

----------


## HenoK

> Ja chcę zrobić doświadczenie (HenoK obiecał przygotować propozycję w warunkach garażowych)


Badanie współczynnika przenikania ciepła przez izolację na gruncie proponuję wykonać tak, aby były zachowane warunki :



> 1-pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie,
> 2 - przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody,
> 3 -długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone,
> 4 warstwy przegrody wykonane są z jednorodnych, izotropowych materiałów,
> 5 -wartości współczynników przejmowania ciepła są stałe na całej powierzchni przegrody.


Pierwszy warunek spełnimy, jeżeli zadamy po obu stronach przegrody tą samą temperaturę i utrzymamy ją odpowiednio długi czas (w praktyce pomiary rozpoczynamy, gdy temperatury praktycznie się już nie zmieniają.
Drugi i trzeci warunek wymusza zbudowanie dosyć dużej powierzchni, z której pomiar ilości ciepła przepływającego przez przegrodę będzie wykonywany w środkowej jej części.
Czwarty warunek wymusza staranne wykonanie samej przegrody (styropianu na gruncie).
Piąty warunek osiągniemy, jeżeli nie będzie zmieniał się sposób dostarczenia i odbioru ciepła.

Proponuję zbudować model w skali 1:1. 
Najpierw sprawa przygotowania gruntu. Powinien on być zbliżony do rzeczywistych warunków posadowienia. Może to być zagęszczona podsypka piaskowa lub piaskowo-żwirowa. Może też być posadzka betonowa, pod warunkiem, że nie ma w niej izolacji termicznej (np. posadzka w garażu).
Jeżeli miejsca wystarczy to proponuję przygotować kwadrat 4m x 4m.
W środkowej części tego kwadratu umieszczamy czujniki temperatury (mogą to być czujniki DS18B20 podłączone prostym interfejsem z komputerem, dając prosty rejestrator temperatur).
Ten kwadrat przykrywamy styropianem. Aby zachować warunek 4 styropian proponuję ułożyć w dwóch warstwach, np. 2 x 18cm (chociaż może też być 2 x 15cm). z przesunięciem płyt o pół długości i szerokości. Druga warstwa powinna mieć co najmniej 3m x 3m.
Na tej drugiej warstwie układamy folię lub matę grzewczą grzewczą z termostatami. W przypadku maty grzewczej należałoby ujednolicić temperaturę przez zastosowanie np. blachy aluminiowej. Matami grzewczymi tworzymy dwie strefy. Jedną strefę pomiarową w środkowej części o wymiarach 1m x 1m (przy mniejszej dostępnej powierzchni można to pole proporcjonalnie zmniejszyć), oraz strefy boczne przylegające do środkowej. 
Na razie mamy źródło ciepła, ale jak zapewnić to, żeby ciepło chciało iść tylko do gruntu, a nie uciekało w inne strony?
W tym celu przykrywany maty grzewcze dodatkową warstwą izolacji, np. 15cm styropianu i dajemy drugą matę grzewczą + blachę. Mata ta powinna mieć osobny termostat.
Całość przykrywamy jeszcze jedną warstwą izolacji cieplnej, np. 15cm styropianu i zabezpieczamy przed wpływem innych czynników atmosferycznych, np. deszczu, słońca, folią aluminiową.
Dlaczego taka konstrukcja? Jeżeli na termostatach części pomiarowej i bocznych, oraz górnej ustawimy tę samą temperaturę i oczywiście utrzymamy ją przez dłuższy okres czasu (kilka dni), to przez energia dostarczona do maty pomiarowej będzie przechodziła praktycznie zgodnie z wszystkimi 5 założeniami przez warstwy styropianu jedynie do gruntu. Na boki i do góry nie będzie się rozchodziła, bo tam temperatura jest będzie identyczna jak w macie pomiarowej.
Wystarczy pomierzyć ilość pobranej energii przez matę pomiarową, czas pomiaru i różnicę temperatur pomiędzy matą pomiarową i gruntem i otrzymamy wartość współczynnika przenikania ciepła U.

----------


## HenoK

> Nie mogę pojąć woli robienia symulacji.Są domy wybudowane.Wystarczy pirometrem zmierzyć temp.powietrza wewnątrz ,temperaturę ściany od wewnątrz,temperaturę ściany od zewnątrz,temperaturę zewnętrzną i macie wszystko od u po lambdę.


Aby policzyć U i lambdę, trzeba jeszcze zmierzyć ilość przechodzącej przez przegrodę energii.

----------


## nydar

U ={ hsi(Ti-Tsi)} :sad:  Ti-Te)

----------


## an-bud

> Dalej an-bud.Pobijmy piankę jak tanio i dobrze pobudować energooszczędny dom.
> Mam nadzieję,że żona nie czyta twoich postów z deklaracjami o wierności.


Wyszło jak wyszło.... dopiero dojechałem....  wiesz wierność jest wieloznaczna..... od wiary..... żony już były dwie, choć ja stały w uczuciach tylko one się zmieniały....  więc do trzech razy sztuka. :wink: 
Co CI będę na siłę jak TB udowadniał wyższość mojego podejścia do budowy  :smile:  przeczytałeś na BD?  Mam moje wymyślone podejście, kilka lat mi  z tym zeszło, zmieniam je, udoskonalam, otwarty jestem na nowe pomysły...... A TY dasz tego linka do Twojego "reku"? Chętnie poczytam

----------


## nydar

Ups .wyskoczyła gęba.Powinno być U= {hsi(ti-Tsi) } : (Ti-Te)

----------


## nydar

Ad.2 Izolacja
Ad.3Higroskopijny to baza dla życia w kilku okresach,gdy jest ciepło i wilgotno.Ja nie chcę aby tam coś żyło.Dom generuje tyle wilgoci że zimą starcza na +/-40%,przy odpowiedniej wentylacji.Nie mieszającej a wyporowej,bo wyporowa wymaga kilkukrotnie mniejszej wymiany dla takiej samej czystości powietrza.
Instalacje osobne,bo założyłem że temp.szarych ścieków jest wyższa od fekalnych

----------


## an-bud

> Daj linkę do tego dziennika na BD.


kilka stron wcześniej wklejałem....


Edyt. http://forum.budujemydom.pl/moze-sam...50#entry334550

----------


## nydar

an-bud Nie mam reku w sensie wymiana energii między powietrzem zewnętrznym a wewnętrznym.Poczytaj w dziale wentylacji ,wentylacja hybrydowa.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Co CI będę na siłę jak TB udowadniał


Ja tylko zbadałem i stwierdziłem, że:
*-Przegroda termiczna z nieruchomym powietrzem jest lepsza od tej z ruchomym
-Im większe zawilgocenie przegrody tym mniejszy opór cieplny
-mostek termiczny to ocięcie izolacji termicznej 
- suchy piach 6 x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze za ścianą.* 

  - Co tu jest źle? czy na siłę?

----------


## HenoK

> Ja tylko zbadałem i stwierdziłem, że:
> *-Przegroda termiczna z nieruchomym powietrzem jest lepsza od tej z ruchomym*


Co do tego nikt nie ma wątpliwości.



> *-Im większe zawilgocenie przegrody tym mniejszy opór cieplny*


To też jest bezdyskusyjne, jednak istotne są wartości liczbowe:
- jakiego zawilgocenia możemy się spodziewać przy różnych materiałach i różnych konstrukcjach przegrody?
- jaki to zawilgocenie ma wpływ na opór cieplny przegrody?



> *-mostek termiczny to ocięcie izolacji termicznej*


Tego zupełnie nie rozumiem. Proszę napisać to jaśniej.



> *- suchy piach 6 x lepiej odbiera ciepło niż powietrze za ścianą.*


Właściwie ma Pan rację - przy obliczeniach przyjmuje się opór przejmowania ciepła z przegrody poziomej do powietrza pod nim równy 0,17(m2*K)/W. Pan proponuje 6 razy mniejszy opór cieplny przy izolacji na piasku, czyli ok. 0,03(m2*K)/W. Jednak twórcy normy są pod tym względem jeszcze bardziej radykalni : zakładają opór przejmowania ciepła w takim przypadku równy 0(m2*K)/W.
Zgodnie z matematyką założyli więc nie 6 razy mniejszy opór, a ∞ razy mniejszy.
Nic mi natomiast nie wiadomo, aby opór przejmowania ciepła miał wpływ na opór poszczególnych warstw przegrody.

Tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5977970 opisałem jak można przenikalność cieplną izolacji na gruncie sprawdzić doświadczalnie.
Aby sprawdzić wpływ zawilgocenia na opór cieplny przegrody można pod badanym styropianem umieścić szczelną folię, a przy matach grzewczych umieścić nawilżanie (np. linię kroplującą znaną z ogrodnictwa). Po sprawdzeniu przewodnictwa suchej przegrody, można ją nawilżyć i sprawdzić ponownie.
Tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5874778 opisałem mój eksperyment z chłonnością wody przez próbki EPS i XPS.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tego zupełnie nie rozumiem. Proszę napisać to jaśniej.


 Mostek termiczny - odprowadza ciepło przed izolacją termiczną, czyli odcina. Moje może niezbyt profesjonalne badania, wykazały, że mostki termiczne są dynamiczne ( napisałem o tym do prof. Pogorzelskiego, który opublikował tabele mostków termicznych ) i starty ciepła przez nie nie są proporcjonalne do wielkości mostka. 
  Badań nad wpływem ruchu powietrza w przegrodzie, nigdzie nie spotkałem, podobnie jak wpływu wzrostu różnicy ciśnień na ten ruch, a co za tym idzie na zmiany oporu. 
  Pracujący za granicą architekt B. Brzęczkowski, oraz mój kolega pracujący w Saint Gobain ( Tomasz Koch) powiedzieli mi, że tych badań się nie robi, bo po to jest folia by ruchu powietrza nie było. Po to też wprowadzono 12 lat temu  obowiązkowy test szczelności. PN 13829

  Podobne zdanie co moje, dotyczące odbiornika ciepła jakim jest grunt - ma dr Ludomir Duda. Poproszę go, by tu wyliczenia przedstawił.  Gdyby odmówił ( niekulturalne ataki na FB) to może Pan napisać do niego maila lub zadzwonić.

----------


## malux20

czarna teczka  stana tyminskiego

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Rozumiem, że kolega skupił się zanadto na emotikonach i nie przeczytał informacji o tym, że dobra WM powinna wyrównywać ciśnienie wewnętrzne z zewnętrznym oraz o tym, że w styropianie, na dodatek zaizolowanym z zewnątrz tynkiem paroszczelnym a od wewnątrz paroszczelną ścianą dyfuzja pary będzie pomijalna lub wręcz nie będzie miała miejsca?


 Dyfuzja pary ma niewiele wspólnego z różnicą ciśnień, bo jest to ruch nieregularny i będzie występował nawet przy podciśnieniu.
Pisałem o spadkach oporu cieplnego spowodowanego ruchem powietrza - nie tylko pary! Pan w swetrze na wietrze zmarznie przy tej samej delta T co w chłodni by Pan nie zmarzł. - I nie przez wilgoć swetra, a ruch powietrza. Dlatego wprowadzono test szczelności do budownictwa 13 lat temu PN13829.
Wentylacja mechaniczna wywiewno nawiewna - zwiększa różnicę ciśnień w stosunku do tzw wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Wychodzące 100m3/h powietrza +25st.C a wchodzące 100m3/h - 5st.C - zawsze będzie zwiększało ciśnienie. 
 Przy paroszczelnej izolacji od wewnątrz - ruch powietrza i dyfuzja pary będą marginalizowane.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> żeby kolega zrozumiał,


 Szanowny Panie - od ponad 20 lat budownictwo dla mnie kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie.  Ekonomia to podstawa. Zrobił Pan sobie mostek termiczny do gruntu, nie zrobi Pan sobie paroizolacji - to będzie Pan miał tak fatalnie izolowany dom, że może nawet sprawdzi się u Pana pośrednie (centralne ) ogrzewanie . 
 Jeżeli ma Pan pytania dotyczące budownictwa a w tym temacie - taniego budownictwa to proszę. Nie musi mi Pan tłumaczyć jak źle zaizolować .
  Nie po to się izoluje dom by robić centralny system ogrzewania !

----------


## nydar

> Jeśli chodzi tak naprawdę o ten temat http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%82y-dom/page3 to sugeruję aby tam się przenieść ponieważ jest tam bardziej merytorycznie. Co Ty na to Nydar?


.
Czemu nie ,choć nie wiem czy moje propozycje będą ekstremalnie tanie.
A umiesz tam przenieść nasze rozmowy o fundamentach? Była by jakaś logiczna kontynuacja.

----------


## an-bud

> an-bud Nie mam reku w sensie wymiana energii między powietrzem zewnętrznym a wewnętrznym.Poczytaj w dziale wentylacji ,wentylacja hybrydowa.


Przeczytałem...... jedną stronę  :smile:   wydaje Ci się że Twoje jest tańszym rozwiązaniem tego samego tematu? Moje jest do zrobienia w kilka godzin.... a Twoje ile czasu? jakie koszty instalacji? szarą wodę mogę też jakoś......  wykorzystać :cool:

----------


## an-bud

> .
> Czemu nie ,choć nie wiem czy moje propozycje będą ekstremalnie tanie.
> A umiesz tam przenieść nasze rozmowy o fundamentach? Była by jakaś logiczna kontynuacja.


Jesteście bardzo mile widziani  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Nie po to się izoluje dom by robić centralny system ogrzewania !


Jak to się ma to tego pomysłu :



> A do takiego domu inwerter hitachi pracujący do -36 st.C z COP 6,16 z bezpośrednim skraplaniem , specjalnie skonstruowane podczerwona podłogówka i60cm wiartownia 2-3m2PV


Przecież to jest system z centralnym systemem ogrzewania.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jestem w 100% pewien, że kolega jest umysłowo chory, czy ciężko,


Szanowny Panie, napisał Pan, że ktoś wpuścił Pana w maliny, ocieplając fundament po obu stronach. To tak jakby chwalił się Pan, że kupił tanio na przecenie, świetne zimowe buty, tylko bez podeszwy.    Nie każdy musi się znać na izolowaniu.. Pana ściana będzie się starała wyrównać temperaturę z gruntem – tak jak ta stopa bez podeszwy. Starania te są z góry skazane na niepowodzenie. Mało tego, będzie coraz gorzej . Chłodny mur na dole  domu,niezabezpieczony paroizolacją, będzie chłoną wilgoć z powietrza wewnętrznego. Każdy procent zawilgocenia, znakomicie zmniejsza opór cieplny., czyniąc mostek termiczny dynamicznym .. (nie, jak sądzi profesor Pogorzelski – stałym)
 Ponieważ, już dał się Pan w te maliny wpuścić, próbowałem Panu pomóc.radząc: Dać nawet 2-3 cm wełny w stelażu z paroizolacją od wewnątrz. Znakomicie obniży to temperaturę muru, a więc i ograniczy straty. Odetnie też mur, fundament i zewnętrzny styropian od źródła wilgoci. - przenikania powietrza wewnętrznego i dyfuzji pary wodnej.
 Nie zna się Pan na izolowaniu – wolno Panu, ale dlaczego nazywa Pan chorym psychicznie kogoś kto chce Panu pomóc?

----------


## asolt

I tak sie konczą wszelkie dyskusje z TB, finał zawsze jest ten sam dyskutanci odchodzą lub przenoszą sie do innych działow.

----------


## asolt

Sam nie wiem dlaczego jeszcze chcę z TB dyskutować, moze to jakies uzależnienie ?. I moja cierpliwośc sie powoli konczy

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I tak sie konczą wszelkie dyskusje z TB, finał zawsze jest ten sam dyskutanci odchodzą lub przenoszą sie do innych działow.


 Chciałby Pan! Ja nie dyskutuję, ja informuję, że audyt jest by chronić inwestora przed koncernami a nie odwrotnie. Audyt zaczyna się zawsze testem szczelności i jak każdy fachowiec, audytor narzędzia do audytu powinien mieć. 
  Ekonomiczna izolacja kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie - i o tym, O EKONOMII audytor powinien inwestora informować. 
Uważam, że audyt powinni robić audytorzy - a nie posiadający papierek nie znający fizyki, bez narzędzi naciągacze, którzy nawet nie wiedzą po co to jest!!!
Jeszcze raz przypomnę - audyt jest po to by pokazać błędy projektowe i wykonawcze inwestorowi !!! A nie by skasować inwestora!

----------


## asolt

> Chciałby Pan! Ja nie dyskutuję, ja informuję, że audyt jest by chronić inwestora przed koncernami a nie odwrotnie. Audyt zaczyna się zawsze testem szczelności i jak każdy fachowiec, audytor narzędzia do audytu powinien mieć. 
>   Ekonomiczna izolacja kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie - i o tym, O EKONOMII audytor powinien inwestora informować. 
> Uważam, że audyt powinni robić audytorzy - a nie posiadający papierek nie znający fizyki, bez narzędzi naciągacze, którzy nawet nie wiedzą po co to jest!!!
> Jeszcze raz przypomnę - audyt jest po to by pokazać błędy projektowe i wykonawcze inwestorowi !!! A nie by skasować inwestora!


Audyty robi się również przed budową lub w przypadku audytów na potrzeby termomodernizacji przed remontem, nie ma mowy wtedy o jakichkolwiek badaniach szczelnosci. Prosze sie zapoznac z rozporzadzeniem do tyczącym audytów i potem na ich temat dyskutowac. Testy szczelnosci mozemy jedynie wykonac dla audutów powykonawczych w innych przypadkach niestety nie. tak ciezko to zrozumiec, widocznie ciezko.
Wszelkie uwagi co powinni audytorzy robic prosze kierować do ministerstwa transportu budownictwa i gospodarki morskiej jako organu bezposrednio odpowiedzialnego za te sprawy, zyczę powodzenia, my audytorzy tez czekamy na wiele zmian ale nie mamy takiej siły przebicia i argumentacji jak Pan

----------


## HenoK

> Audyt zaczyna się zawsze testem szczelności i jak każdy fachowiec, audytor narzędzia do audytu powinien mieć.


Test szczelności można wykonać dużo mniejszym kosztem wykorzystując wentylację mechaniczną zainstalowaną w budynku. 
Wystarczy odpowiednio przełączyć kanały. Do oceny ilościowej konieczny jest jeszcze aerometr i mikromanometr.
Zaletą takiego badania są niskie koszty (nie ma kosztów dojazdu ekipy ze sprzętem) i możliwość wykonywania badania szczelności na różnych etapach budowy.
Takie badanie jest w pełni dopuszczalne zgodnie z normą PN-EN 13829.
Ma jedną wadę - nie jest tak widowiskowe jak test "Blower Door".

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://www.isolationthermique.fr/Iso...-a-l-air#video
Narzędzia do pracy powinien mieć wykonawca.Audytorzy  Isovera mają swoje.

----------


## HenoK

> Możesz powiedzieć dokładniej jak przeprowadzić ten test?
> Aerometr posiadam, co prawda do innych zastosowań (przydomowa produkcja wiadomo czego) i mniej więcej wyobrażam sobie, że przy jego pomocy będę badał spadek ciśnienia w pomieszczeniu a mikromanometrem czy innym ciśnieniomierzem co w takim razie?


Nie aerometr, a anemometr : http://www.kompartpomiar.pl/?page=produkt&id=129 - sorry - literówka  :sad: .
Oszczelniasz wszystkie zewnętrzne otwory, kanalizację, itp.
Odpinasz centralę wentylacyjną od wyrzutni. Wyrzutnię zamykasz szczelnie - można ją wykorzystać do dostarczenia ciśnienia zewnętrznego w mikromanemetrze.
Zaczynasz od małego wydatku centrali wentylacyjnej mierząc cały czas nadciśnienie w budynku dochodząc do 50Pa (5mm H2O).
Kontrolujesz cały budynek pod kątem nieszczelności w miarę możliwości na bieżąco je usuwając.
Anemometrem mierzysz wydatek (przekrój kanału * prędkość powietrza). 
Przeliczasz wydatek na ilość wymian w ciągu godziny.

To samo powtarzasz przy podciśnieniu w budynku (test z podciśnieniem można robić dopiero po zamocowaniu płyt wewnętrznych - inaczej można uszkodzić paroizolację).

----------


## asolt

> http://www.isolationthermique.fr/Iso...-a-l-air#video
> Narzędzia do pracy powinien mieć wykonawca.Audytorzy  Isovera mają swoje.


Pytałem Pana na  innym forum o podanie orientacyjne błedu procentowego wynikającego z braku testu szczelnosci a przyjeciem do obliczen wartosci wsp n50 z norm dla okreslonego typu budynku. Brak odpowiedzi jak zawsze, widocznie nie ma jej w schowku dla kopiuj i wklej. Dla przypomnienia od szczelności budynku zalezą staty wentylacyjne a w zasadzie tylko ich częsc - straty na infiltrację.

----------


## night_84

kurczaczek cała strona z du.. temat inny gadanie jak zwykle kto jest mOndrzejszy i obrażanie

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Pytałem Pana na innym forum o podanie orientacyjne błedu procentowego wynikającego z braku testu szczelnosci


 Bo nie wiem. Nie przysyłają do mnie klientów architekci nie izolujący domów. Granice ekonomiczne izolacji Pan zna doskonale, Pan ma kontakt z użytkownikami domów nieizolowanych ekonomicznie - może Pan więc różnicę łatwo zauważyć.

 Czy Pan HenoK mógłby podać wykres ekonomicznej izolacji termicznej - podawał Pan go kiedyś na FBD - nie mogę go tam odszukać.

----------


## asolt

> Bo nie wiem. Nie przysyłają do mnie klientów architekci nie izolujący domów. Granice ekonomiczne izolacji Pan zna doskonale, Pan ma kontakt z użytkownikami domów nieizolowanych ekonomicznie - może Pan więc różnicę łatwo zauważyć.
> 
>  Czy Pan HenoK mógłby podać wykres ekonomicznej izolacji termicznej - podawał Pan go kiedyś na FBD - nie mogę go tam odszukać.


Skoro Pan nie wie to skąd taki kategoryczny nakaz jego wykonywania skoro nawet rozporzadzenie tego nie przewiduje, czy te kilka a maksymalnie kilkanascie procent dla całosci  zapotrzebowania uzasadniają  koszt  całego audytu na poziomie 2500 zł, czy inwestor jak sie dowie o wartosci strat na infiltracje i kosztów zmniejszenia tych strat od razu to wykona poprawki, czy tez pozostawi to w stanie bieżacym. Jezeli te poprawki bedą mozliwe do wykonania. Mówimy cały czas o audycie powykonawczym czyli w wykonczonym domu. Tak na marginesie to doczekałem sie w koncu konkretnej odpowiedzi na konkretne pytanie, co prawda jedna jaskólka jeszcze wiosny nie czyni ale to krok w dobrym kierunku.

----------


## HenoK

> Czy Pan HenoK mógłby podać wykres ekonomicznej izolacji termicznej - podawał Pan go kiedyś na FBD - nie mogę go tam odszukać.


Nic dziwnego, skoro na FBD zrobili burdel (więcej tam reklam niż konkretnych informacji).
Pewnie chodzi o ten  ze strony : http://www.budynkipasywne.pl/modules...d=5&page_id=64

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Skoro Pan nie wie to skąd taki kategoryczny nakaz jego wykonywania skoro nawet rozporzadzenie tego nie przewiduje, czy te kilka a maksymalnie kilkanascie procent dla całosci zapotrzebowania uzasadniają koszt całego audytu na poziomie 2500


Pan też nie wie, ale jest różnica i to ogromna - a z czegoś ona wynika. Nigdzie w Skandynawii, czy Francji ( Alpy) ... nie robi się przegród bez pariozolacji 

 Można wiedzieć ile Pan "audytów" wykonuje ? Dlaczego brać za test szczelności więcej jak 500 zł ile to godzin pracy?

----------


## DEZET

Jeszcze wałkujecie TB i jego, jak ktoś na innym forum nazwał "Brzęczkologię"? 
W szoku jestem widząc słowa TB: "Bo nie wiem". Nawet słowa "fizyka budowli" już jest używane w słowniku TB.
Niemniej zawsze warto poczytać: http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/1742...&postorder=asc

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nic dziwnego, skoro na FBD zrobili burdel (więcej tam reklam niż konkretnych informacji).
> Pewnie chodzi o ten  ze strony : http://www.budynkipasywne.pl/modules...d=5&page_id=64


 Dziękuję bardzo. Z tym, że ja chciałbym przywrócić nazwom właściwe znaczenie - pasywny - to pasywny - nie pobiera energii na ogrzewanie.

----------


## HenoK

> Można wiedzieć ile Pan "audytów" wykonuje ? Dlaczego brać za test szczelności więcej jak 500 zł ile to godzin pracy?


To proste : ile jest w tej chwili urządzeń do testów Blower Door ? Podejrzewam, że nie więcej jak kilkadziesiąt.
Ich koszt, to co najmniej kilkanaście tysięcy złotych. Wystarczy doliczyć koszty dojazdu i czas wykonywania testu i amortyzację i mamy cenę.
Cena z kolei wymusza popyt na takie usługi.

----------


## asolt

> Pan też nie wie, ale jest różnica i to ogromna - a z czegoś ona wynika. Nigdzie w Skandynawii, czy Francji ( Alpy) ... nie robi się przegród bez pariozolacji 
> 
>  Można wiedzieć ile Pan "audytów" wykonuje ? Dlaczego brać za test szczelności więcej jak 500 zł ile to godzin pracy?


Nie wiem ale mogę to dosc dokładnie oszacować i wielu przypadkach skonfrontować z danych realnymi bo takie dane posiadam.
Co mają do tematu przegrody bez paroizolacji w Skandynawi i Francji, po co ten wtręt czy ja kwestionuję koniecznośc paroizolacji ?
Cenę za test szczelności nie ja narzucam, a rynek a w zasadzie jego niewidzialna ręka. Pan też nie wykonuje instalacji za przysłowiowe dziekuje. Nie kwestionuje ceny za test szczelności i nie zamierzam w jakikolwiek sposób na nią wpływac, gdyz ja nic nie mogę w tym zakresie zmienić.
Co do ilości audytów to nie Pana sprawa, ja tez nie pytam o Pana firmową ksiegowośc, a ten cudzysłow przy audycie prosze sobie darować.

----------


## HenoK

> Dziękuję bardzo. Z tym, że ja chciałbym przywrócić nazwom właściwe znaczenie - pasywny - to pasywny - nie pobiera energii na ogrzewanie.


Tylko, że takich domów w naszym klimacie nie da się wybudować.
Jeżeli nawet zredukujemy do zera koszty ogrzewania, to dojdą koszty chłodzenia.
Przy czym wykorzystanie energii elektrycznej z baterii PV, czy wiatraka nie jest darmowe - licząc koszt całej instalacji i jej trwałość, jest to energia droższa niż ta z węgla. Jedyną jej zaletą jest "czystość", chociaż i tu można mieć wątpliwości.

----------


## asolt

> To proste : ile jest w tej chwili urządzeń do testów Blower Door ? Podejrzewam, że nie więcej jak kilkadziesiąt.
> Ich koszt, to co najmniej kilkanaście tysięcy złotych. Wystarczy doliczyć koszty dojazdu i czas wykonywania testu i amortyzację i mamy cenę.
> Cena z kolei wymusza popyt na takie usługi.


Pan Tomasz chce być społecznikiem i jezeliby mógł to te testy zrobiłby za darmo. Tu nie gra roli ekonomia a oswiecenie ciemnego ludu jak wazny jest ten test

----------


## HenoK

> Pan Tomasz chce być społecznikiem i jezeliby mógł to te testy zrobiłby za darmo. Tu nie gra roli ekonomia a oswiecenie ciemnego ludu jak wazny jest ten test


Tu akurat mógłby pomóc np. NFOŚiGW. Wystarczyłoby zakupić kilkaset takich zestawów i przekazać je dla firm chcących takie badania wykonywać, pod warunkiem stosowania cen gwarantowanych, np. 200zł za badanie. Drugim warunkiem byłoby wykonanie w ciągu np. 3 lat min. takich 100 badań.

----------


## asolt

Pomysł dobry, ale gorzej z realizacją, papierologia potrafi zabic kazdą sensowną inicjatywę, opór firm wykonujących takie badania tez nie bez znaczenia

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tylko, że takich domów w naszym klimacie nie da się wybudować.
> Jeżeli nawet zredukujemy do zera koszty ogrzewania, to dojdą koszty chłodzenia.
> Przy czym wykorzystanie energii elektrycznej z baterii PV, czy wiatraka nie jest darmowe - licząc koszt całej instalacji i jej trwałość, jest to energia droższa niż ta z węgla. Jedyną jej zaletą jest "czystość", chociaż i tu można mieć wątpliwości.


  Też nie jestem fanem wiatraka i PV - jeżeli mam płacić 2-3 zł za dobę ogrzewania domu - to wole to niż wiatrak i pv - Ale jeżeli dzięki wzrostowi zainteresowania i co za tym idzie sprzedaży - cena witraka i PV będzie 2000zł? Firma która mi podarowała wiatrak i pv - Twierdzi, że przy wzroście produkcji - będzie im się to opłacało.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tu akurat mógłby pomóc np. NFOŚiGW. Wystarczyłoby zakupić kilkaset takich zestawów i przekazać je dla firm chcących takie badania wykonywać, pod warunkiem stosowania cen gwarantowanych, np. 200zł za badanie. Drugim warunkiem byłoby wykonanie w ciągu np. 3 lat min. takich 100 badań.


 Może się uda produkować we Frapolu - namawiam ich.

----------


## asolt

> Może się uda produkować we Frapolu - namawiam ich.


Zyczę powodzenia, przy Pana sile argumentacji byc moze sie uda

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Pomysł dobry, ale gorzej z realizacją, papierologia potrafi zabic kazdą sensowną inicjatywę, opór firm wykonujących takie badania tez nie bez znaczenia


Na nieefektywne kolektory kasa jest - na to co zmniejsza zużycie energii - kasy nie ma .   To biznes taki jak sprzedaż energii !

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://www.lufthaus.pl/pliki/wspolczynnik_ksztaltu.pdf

Poznałem Pana Błażeja - warto z nim pogadać!

----------


## HenoK

> I właśnie - jak ważny jest TEN normatywny test?
> Bo test "przedmuchów" jak ja to nazywam, średnio rozgarnięty inwestor zrobi sam (ja tak zrobiłem i zrobię ponownie za jakiś czas wg wskazówek HenoK-a). Ale czy to ma coś wspólnego z badaniem paroszczelności? Przecież mogę wytworzyć w styropianowym pudełku duże podciśnienie, które utrzyma się długo ale nie na tyle długo, żeby powiedzieć, że pudełko jest paroszczelne jak zakręcony słoik.


Czy gdzieś napisałem, że jest to test paroszczelności ?
Zamiast liczyć na tylko moje wskazówki lepiej zapoznać się z opisem pełnego testu Blower Door. 
W szczelniejszym budynku będzie mniejsze ryzyko dyfuzji pary wodnej przez przegrody, jednak nie jest to do końca to samo.
Np. w tzw. wymienniki entalpicze zatrzymują powietrze, a przepuszczają wilgoć.
Podobnie zachowają się niektóre przegrody budowlane.

----------


## HenoK

> Jak dla mnie ogromna granica błędu więc w kontekście próby poprawy czegokolwiek mało wiarygodne.


Podstawowym parametrem jest n50.
Dobre wynik daje połączenie testu szczelności z termowizją. Niestety termowizja najlepiej wychodzi w zimie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tu nie gra roli ekonomia a oswiecenie ciemnego ludu jak wazny jest ten test


Ekonomia -są dwie 
Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
Jak mawiał mój kolega - od tego są barany by ich strzyc.

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

 Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Uważam, jest prosta kwalifikacja 
1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany   do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny  do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny  0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny/

Kwalifikacja z roku 1995 dziś nie ma sensu
koszty energii wtedy – kWh 0,21zł    m3 gazu 0,40 zł litr oleju 0,60zł tona węgla 70-90zł.

Ponieważ DOM IZOLOWANY  jest najtańszy (ekonomia inwestora) i nie da się w nim założyć centralnego ogrzewania, przeciwko takiej klasyfikacji będą protestować ci co chcą domów nieizolowanych z dużym zużyciem energii i drogimi instalacjami.

Co do komfortu latem – izolacja termosu do lodów i do kawy niczym się nie różni.

----------


## מרכבה

> Ich koszt, to co najmniej kilkanaście tysięcy złotych.


 no jeszcze z logo producenta to na pewno.
Takie urządzenie to jak amen w pacierzu przy budowie dobrze izolowanego domu.
Idea jest prosta należy precyzyjnie znać ilość powietrza ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Czy 150 000 zł za dom 100m2 parterowy pasywny ( *0 kWh na ogrzewanie i chłodzenie* ) utrzymujący stałą temperaturę latem i zimą, można uznać za "tanio i dobrze"?

----------


## HenoK

> Czy 150 000 zł za dom 100m2 parterowy pasywny ( *0 kWh na ogrzewanie i chłodzenie* ) utrzymujący stałą temperaturę latem i zimą, można uznać za "tanio i dobrze"?


Czy w tej cenie ma być dom wykończony, w stanie surowym, czy "deweloperskim" ?
Jaka jest gwarancja utrzymania stałej temperatury (rozumiem, że chodzi o temperatury w przedziale 18 do 23 st. C w zależności od preferencji mieszkańców) przy zerowym zużyciu energii?
Jakie inne, poza energią do ogrzewania koszty eksploatacji wchodzą w grę (np. koszt płatnych przeglądów) ?
Jeżeli jest to dom w stanie wykończonym, kompletnym, to jest to "tanio". Jeżeli nie będzie zużywał energii do ogrzewania i chłodzenia, to jest to "dobrze".

----------


## bluenet

> Czy 150 000 zł za dom 100m2 parterowy pasywny


w stanie sso, ssz czy developerski pod klucz? 100m2 z garażem? z dachem stromym, płaskim?
Z całym szacunkiem ale średnio widzę taki domek gdy zdarzy się ponownie zima jak ostatnio...

----------


## HenoK

> Jeśli dom ma straty, a musi mieć bo idealnej izolacji w budownictwie nie ma, to musi je czymś uzupełnić. Zyski słoneczne i bytowe są albo ich nie ma więc nie należy brać ich pod uwagę jako pewnika a na dodatek w super-izolowanym domu zyski częściej będą problemem niż pożytkiem. Uzupełniać straty można albo z jakiegoś bufora stworzonego latem albo z urządzenia grzewczego więc nigdy nie będzie to 0kWh/sezon! Kwestia tylko taka skąd pozyskać te kWh - kupić od producenta czy wyprodukować samemu?
> Kupić podważa natychmiast bzdurę zwaną 0kWh/sezon więc rozumiem, że wyprodukować samemu. Chętnie zatem poznam nawet zgrubny kosztorys domu 100m2 za 150kPLN i wierzę, że ktoś kto tak kategorycznie twierdzi to co twierdzi, potrafi i zechce to udowodnić!


150kPLN może kosztować sama wykończeniówka w domu o powierzchni 100m2. Dlatego istotny jest standard domu oferowanego za taką kwotę (np. elewacje, pokrycie dachu, wykończenie ścian, sufitów, podłóg, stolarka okienna i drzwiowa, instalacja elektryczna).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czy w tej cenie ma być dom wykończony, w stanie surowym, czy "deweloperskim" ?
> Jaka jest gwarancja utrzymania stałej temperatury (rozumiem, że chodzi o temperatury w przedziale 18 do 23 st. C w zależności od preferencji mieszkańców) przy zerowym zużyciu energii?
> Jakie inne, poza energią do ogrzewania koszty eksploatacji wchodzą w grę (np. koszt płatnych przeglądów) ?
> Jeżeli jest to dom w stanie wykończonym, kompletnym, to jest to "tanio". Jeżeli nie będzie zużywał energii do ogrzewania i chłodzenia, to jest to "dobrze".


Bez glazury, farby ...to zależy od standardu - ceny wykończenia są bardzo różne - Oczywiście, że chodzi temperaturę i wilgotność komfortową

----------


## nydar

Dwa namioty wojskowe.Jeden duży,drugi mniejszy,a miedzy nimi PUR  .I Maciej  się ucieszy bo jakby w jego konwencji. I na wykończenie starczy z tych 150kPLN.Powiem nawet,że na kilka pierwszych rat kredytu zostanie.

----------


## HenoK

> Dwa namioty wojskowe.Jeden duży,drugi mniejszy,a miedzy nimi PUR  .I Maciej  się ucieszy bo jakby w jego konwencji. I na wykończenie starczy z tych 150kPLN.Powiem nawet,że na kilka pierwszych rat kredytu zostanie.


Niekoniecznie :



> Z tymi cenami to przesada. Dom z drewna zawsze jest tańszy i jednakowo ciepły jak nie cieplejszy.  A ceny są już nawet od 300 zł za m. kw. stanu surowego otwartego. Czyli w przeliczeniu kompletny moduł budynku 100 - metrowego do wykończenia możemy już mieć za 30 tys. zł.


Do tego dochodzi oczywiście fundament, pokrycie dachowe, izolacja ścian, posadzki, dachu, stolarka okienna i drzwiowa, instalacje. Jednak nadal zmieszczenie się w 150 kPLN jest możliwe.
No i do tego ta instalacja :



> A do takiego domu inwerter hitachi pracujący do -36 st.C z COP 6,16 z bezpośrednim skraplaniem , specjalnie skonstruowane podczerwona podłogówka i60cm wiartownia 2-3m2PV


Tylko czarno widzę te 0kWh, przynajmniej w tej cenie 150 kPLN.

----------


## nydar

Niekoniecznie w sensie nie da rady,czy na raty nie starczy?Bo da radę.Można na kompostowniku postawić i ogrzewanie podłogowe.a że domek mobilny to kwestia ilości świeżych kompostowników.Na raty starczy bo namioty tanie.

----------


## nydar

kszhu ty się uparłeś na definicję zeroenergetycznego  i masz rację bo skojarzenie jest jedno.Tak jak z tym wyjazdem i powrotem po czasie.
Jaka jest w takim razie definicja?

----------


## HenoK

> kszhu ty się uparłeś na definicję zeroenergetycznego  i masz rację bo skojarzenie jest jedno.Tak jak z tym wyjazdem i powrotem po czasie.
> Jaka jest w takim razie definicja?


TB napisał wyraźnie 0kWh na ogrzewanie.
Było by to realne, gdyby to : 


> A do takiego domu inwerter hitachi pracujący do -36 st.C z COP 6,16 z bezpośrednim skraplaniem , specjalnie skonstruowane podczerwona podłogówka i60cm wiartownia 2-3m2PV


zadziałało i udało się taką instalację wykonać za max 30kPLN.
Tylko, że :
- nie spotkałem jeszcze pompy ciepła o COP 6,16 przy -36 st. C,
- wiatrak o średnicy 60cm i 2-3 m2 PV nie zapewnią tych potrzebnych 4-5kWh dziennie każdego dnia sezonu grzewczego.
Konieczne byłoby magazynowanie co najmniej kilkudziesięciu kWh energii elektrycznej wytwarzanej przez OZE, a to już znacznie podwyższa koszty.

----------


## nydar

Należy w takim razie ustalić czy to zero to zero energii ze spalania paliw kopalnych,odnawialnych,czy to zero toleruje wiatraki i PV ale już nie PC bo źre prąd.
Jeżeli uznamy że dopuszczalne są PV i wiatraki,to tylko kwestia skali aby dom bez cm. izolacji był zero.

----------


## surgi22

> Ekonomia -są dwie 
> Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
> Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
> Jak mawiał mój kolega - od tego są barany by ich strzyc.
> 
> Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 
> 
> Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 
> 
> ...


Panie Tomaszu B drobna różnica miedzy naszymi domami a termosami do lodów i kawy jest taka, że na ogół termosy nie mają przezroczystych przesłon ( tj, okien ) przez które w okresie letnim naprawdę napływa potężna dawka energii . Nie wierzy Pan to proszę swój termos z lodem po drobnej modyfikacji ( tj, wycięciu np. 1/6 ścinki i wstawieniu tam przezroczystej przesłony położyć na słońcu i w tym samym czasie taki sam termos z lodem bez modyfikakcji. Pytanie za 10 pkt - w którym termosie lód stopi się szybciej.  No chyba że proponuje Pan dom bez okien ??????

----------


## HenoK

> Jeżeli uznamy że dopuszczalne są PV i wiatraki,to tylko kwestia skali aby dom bez cm. izolacji był zero.


Nie chodzi o skalę, bo tu rzeczywiście można dojść do absurdu, ale o koszt takiego rozwiązania.
Sam policzyłeś, że w domu pasywnym ogrzewanie elektryczne kosztowałoby przy 100m2 ok. 700zł.
Potrzebne 1500kWh energii może pochodzić ze słońca, ale trzeba mieć magazyn tej energii. 
Dodatkowo trzeba też energii elektrycznej do napędu, automatyki.
Można też zgromadzić mniejszą ilość energii i wykorzystać pompę ciepła czerpiącą energię z otoczenia (powietrza, gruntu, itp.).
Pozostaje optymalizacja takiego układu. Niewielką ilość energii elektrycznej ogniwa PV dostarczą nawet w pochmurny dzień (słyszałem już nawet takie opinie, że przy najnowszych technologiach wystarczy światło księżyca  :wink:  ). Gromadzenie energii elektrycznej jest dużo droższe niż energii cieplnej.
Bufor w postaci podsypki piaskowej pod posadzką  o gr. 20cm podgrzany o 10 st. C to 144kWh. Taka ilość energii w największe mrozy pozwoli ogrzać pasywny dom przez ponad tydzień. Zamiast więc gromadzić duże ilości energii elektrycznej w akumulatorach lepiej byłoby wykorzystać energię z ogniw PV, czy z wiatraka bezpośrednio do napędu pompy ciepła (o odpowiednio większej mocy) i nadmiar ciepła gromadzić w buforze.
Niewielkie akumulatory byłyby potrzebne, chociażby do napędu pomp obiegowych, czy automatyki, ale to już nie musi być tak kosztowne.

----------


## twaro

Eeech fantaści... . :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> - nie spotkałem jeszcze pompy ciepła o COP 6,16 przy -36 st. C,


 Testowaliśmy toshiby COP 5,5  a opisaną pompę zaprezentowało Hitachi na Forum Wentylacja .
Zasilanie jest policzone i zaprojektowane przez Stanisława Maleczka z Instytutu wa Wrocławiu . 
A wiatrak Panie Henryku ma R=60cm. nie D.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Panie Tomaszu B drobna różnica miedzy naszymi domami a termosami do lodów i kawy jest taka, że na ogół termosy nie mają przezroczystych przesłon ( tj, okien ) przez które w okresie letnim naprawdę napływa potężna dawka energii . Nie wierzy Pan to proszę swój termos z lodem po drobnej modyfikacji ( tj, wycięciu np. 1/6 ścinki i wstawieniu tam przezroczystej przesłony położyć na słońcu i w tym samym czasie taki sam termos z lodem bez modyfikakcji. Pytanie za 10 pkt - w którym termosie lód stopi się szybciej. No chyba że proponuje Pan dom bez okien ??????


Pan sugeruje, że okno jest odpowiedzialne za duże straty?? Okno jest szczelne (nie przepuszcza  powietrza) jest też suche. Wielokrotnie się przekonałem, że sumaryczne straty i zyski zimą przez okna są znacznie mniejsze niż przez beton komórkowy ocieplony od zewnątrz. 
 Termos to też dwie szyby, a rannego pogotowie zimą owija w folię alu. Coś co przy różnicy ciśnień przepuszcza powietrze nie jest skutecznym izolatorem. 
Domy z okien też mogą być pasywne ( 0 energii na ogrzewanie) Ciepło jest tracone głównie do gruntu, a ściany powinny być szczelne.

----------


## מרכבה

> Dom nie potrzebujący energii do ogrzewania to taki, do którego wracam po 2 tygodniach śnieżnych, ciemnych ferii a w nim jest 21stC tak jak przed wyjazdem a żaden licznik energii nie zwiększył swojego stanu i nic innego nie dostarczyło do tego domu grama energii.


Gatki z TB zawiodły Cię w ślepą uliczkę ... też tam kiedyś byłem.
Napisze jak ja to widzę ... dla mnie zerogrzejność to stan jak np teraz jest koło 8-10st wczoraj i przed wczoraj a C.O stoi .
O taki stan stagnacji i nie włączania typowego źródła ciepła po nazwą nagrzewnica grzejnik itp ...
Ja ten stan chcę przesunąć  na granicę -30.
Umiejętnie chomikować zyski od słońca, lub je zwalczać.
Ślepą drogą okazało się okno 5 szybowe, tak bywa jest "dobre" ale mnie potrzeba czegoś lepszego.
Dla budynku z izolacją 10cm oknami 1,7 strop 3cm EPS ... posadzka nie izolowana w parteropiwnicy stan samogrzejności to jest tak do max 7st co właśnie ma miejsce.
Przez ostatnie ciepłe dni dom dość się sporo naładował od słońca a teraz powoli oddaje tą energię ... i jak pisałem ten stan należy przedłużyć do -30  :smile: .
Ale pierwsze projekt ściśle nastawiony na taki cel.




> Panie Tomaszu B drobna różnica miedzy naszymi domami a termosami do lodów i kawy jest taka, że na ogół termosy nie mają przezroczystych przesłon ( tj, okien ) przez które w okresie letnim naprawdę napływa potężna dawka energii . Nie wierzy Pan to proszę swój termos z lodem po drobnej modyfikacji ( tj, wycięciu np. 1/6 ścinki i wstawieniu tam przezroczystej przesłony położyć na słońcu i w tym samym czasie taki sam termos z lodem bez modyfikakcji. Pytanie za 10 pkt - w którym termosie lód stopi się szybciej. No chyba że proponuje Pan dom bez okien ??????


 Ludzie ! pisałem nie raz nie dwa ...
dla kierunku południowego na sezon grzewczy jest 350kWh na metr brutto energii słonecznej ! teraz ile okno wpuści tej energii to swoją drogą ale każdy program OCZ to wylicza ! stąd dodatkowe kWh na plus w bilansie domu KAŻDEGO !!! 
Nie jest to jednorodne w całym sezonie ale jest i pominąć się tego nie da.

Okna od południa zawsze będą mieć dodatni bilans ... to samo dla kierónków SW -SE ... pod E i W ... tylko północne okna mają wyraźny minus ! 

Co innego jest rozłożyć te 350 kWh w czasie aby starczało na braki w słońcu ale do tego potrzeba danych meteo z 30 lat dostępnych na IMGW opracowane ... 
jakie są dawki promieniowania dla danej orientacji.  
Napiszę byłem w tym miejscu z oknami ... że "srać" na okna itp że to same straty itp ... po przestudiowaniu problemu tak nie jest i nie będzie.
Okno to jest plus nie minus.

----------


## nydar

Póki co ogniwa PV do napędu PC to na razie między bajki.Cena ogniw i całej infrastruktury jest powalająca.Rozważmy dla przykładu moduły o mocy 800Wp.Ta mała literka ,,p" oznacza,że moduły mają moc 800W przy ich temp.25oC i nasłonecznieniu 1000W/m2.W naszym klimacie kiedy jest zimno to i cimno.Stąd taka elektrownia solarna za +/- 8000PLN da w sezonie grzewczym:
wrzesień - 64kW/m-c
październik-48kW/m-c
listopad -18kW/m-c
grudzień -14kW/mc
styczeń- 16kW/m-c
luty-30kW/m-c
marzec-60kW/m-c
Nie wiem jakiej to wielkości i mocy musiała by być taka solarna elektrownia aby w styczniu i grudniu pociągnęła nie wiem z jakim COP-em PC.
Póki co ogniwa fotowoltaiki to bardziej zabawka dla bogatych,taki bajerek co to sąsiad na dachu z zazdrością będzie oglądał.

----------


## HenoK

> Zasilanie jest policzone i zaprojektowane przez Stanisława Maleczka z Instytutu wa Wrocławiu . 
> A wiatrak Panie Henryku ma R=60cm. nie D.


Zasilanie może być policzone i zaprojektowane dla jednej konkretnej lokalizacji domu. System ogrzewania może bez problemu działać np. w okolicach Szczecina, czy Wrocławia, a nie będzie działał w Suwałkach, czy w Bieszczadach.
W Polsce mamy bardzo zróżnicowane warunki klimatyczne i możliwości wykorzystania OZE.

----------


## HenoK

> Póki co ogniwa PV do napędu PC to na razie między bajki.Cena ogniw i całej infrastruktury jest powalająca.Rozważmy dla przykładu moduły o mocy 800Wp.Ta mała literka ,,p" oznacza,że moduły mają moc 800W przy ich temp.25oC i nasłonecznieniu 1000W/m2.W naszym klimacie kiedy jest zimno to i cimno.Stąd taka elektrownia solarna za +/- 8000PLN da w sezonie grzewczym:
> wrzesień - 64kW/m-c
> październik-48kW/m-c
> listopad -18kW/m-c
> grudzień -14kW/mc
> styczeń- 16kW/m-c
> luty-30kW/m-c
> marzec-60kW/m-c
> Nie wiem jakiej to wielkości i mocy musiała by być taka solarna elektrownia aby w styczniu i grudniu pociągnęła nie wiem z jakim COP-em PC.
> Póki co ogniwa fotowoltaiki to bardziej zabawka dla bogatych,taki bajerek co to sąsiad na dachu z zazdrością będzie oglądał.


Zapewne znowu chodziło Ci o kWh/miesiąc  :wink: .
W grudniu i styczniu dom 100m2 potrzebowałby min. 500kWh energii do ogrzewania. Załóżmy, że pompa ciepła będzie miała COP=4,0 (5,5 na razie wkładam między bajki). Potrzebujemy więc 125kWh energii elektrycznej. Opierając się na Twoich szacunkach musielibyśmy mieć zestaw o mocy ok. 7kW (koszt pewnie ponad 40 tys. zł).
Aby taki efektywnie wykorzystać we współpracy z pompą ciepła potrzebna byłaby bateria akumulatorów zdolna przechować min. 40kWh (przy napięciu 12V daje to 9 akumulatorów po 400Ah każdy). To oczywiście kolejne koszty.

----------


## nydar

Chodziło mi generalnie o prąd,a że o nim nie dużo wiem to pisze jak wiem :smile: 
No to jeszcze wiatraczki przydomowe.Rozważmy taki nieduży z mocą 1kW.
Energia jaką niesie wiatr jest w trzeciej potędze prędkości ,stąd prędkość wiatru ma kapitalny wpływ na efektywność.Producenci podają moc dla wiatru 10m/s,tymczasem  Polsce średnia prędkość nie przekracza 5m/s.
Dlatego przy wietrze 10m/s wiatr da dla przykładu 10 x10 x10 =1000jednostek mocy,a dla 5m/s(co jest rzadkością) 5 x5 x5=125 jednostek mocy.
Wniosek równie porażający jak przy PV.Zabawka do ładowania telefonu. Nie wspomnę o szorstkości terenu ,która ma duże znaczenie dla efektywności.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Uzyskanie "średniodobowo" 0.2kW/h  nie jest jaki strasznym problemem i instalacja taka będzie dynamicznie tanieć, jak tylko wzrośnie produkcja - napędzana sprzedażą.

----------


## nydar

> Uzyskanie "średniodobowo" 0.2kW/h  nie jest jaki strasznym problemem i instalacja taka będzie dynamicznie tanieć, jak tylko wzrośnie produkcja - napędzana sprzedażą.


.

W zasadzie nic nie jest problemem jak się ma worek kasy.Póki co średnio dobowe 0,2kW/h wymagało by dla stycznia i grudnia PV o mocy 8000Wp.
Nie mieści się to w granicach rozsądku.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://www.inwestujwoze.pl/dla-domu.html   3100kWh rocznie -

----------


## asolt

> http://www.inwestujwoze.pl/dla-domu.html   3100kWh rocznie -


Szkoda ze nie podano dla jakiej lokalizacji ma byc te 3100 srednio, w opisie przyjęto dla turbiny wiatrowej sredni uzysk ok 2100 kWh co stanowi ponad 60 % całości.
Srednia predkośc wiatru na terenie kraju jest bardzo rózna dla poszczególnych rejonów, to samo dotyczy nasłoncznienia, dla skrajnych warunków ten zakładany uzysk moze byc duzo nizszy i konieczne są kolejne nakłady, nie mówiąc o tym ze nie kazdy chce miec taki wiatraczek na swoim dachu

----------


## מרכבה

> Wniosek równie porażający jak przy PV.Zabawka do ładowania telefonu. Nie wspomnę o szorstkości terenu ,która ma duże znaczenie dla efektywności.


 a z wiatrakiem nie masz racji bo postawienie wiatraka jest wiele tańsze i może i działo całodobowo.. szczególnie jeśli brać pod uwagę "złą" pogodę to jedyne panaceum na takie warunki.
A wiatrak do ładowania komórki zrobisz z silniczka krokowego z drukarki... 
Inną sprawą jest odpowiedni dobór łopat i ich kształtu co wymaga zrobienia formy i wykonania takowego czegoś z laminatu szklanego ...
Zupełną bajerą było by zrobienie nastawnego kąta natarcia śmigła ... czysta mechanika w zasadzie.
Tak że wiatraki temat prosty i da radę uciągnąć PCP na tyle aby między "wiatrami" nagrzać jej sporo zwłaszcza że jak pisałem nie masz ograniczeń noc dzień.

Pamiętasz Nydar nie tak dawno kolega z rzeszy pisał że odzysk z szarych ścieków to nierealne.
Na Twoim przykładzie widać że jak najbardziej realne.
Tak samo i tu ... kupisz wiatrak za 2kzł? o mocy 300 wat ? lepie taki zrobić ... kiedyś dość mocno nad tym myślałem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyV1MWtDNS8
Widzisz jak pisałem sukce jest w tedy kiedy masz dobre łopaty bo te pełen prymitywizm  :sad: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dArvU2TmRkU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO5-7OUfD5w a to to jest jakaś technologia  :big grin:

----------


## nydar

No to policzmy tą turbinę.
P= 0,5 x rho x A x Cp x V3 x Ng x Nb   P= 0,5 x 1,2 x 3,14 x 0,35 x 1728 x 0,9 x 0,95 = 0,974kW
Niech im będzie moc turbiny fi 200cm to 1kW/h
Ale wiatry o prędkości 12m/s to raz od wielkiego święta.Średnia roczna to 2-3m/s. A to oznacza że cyfrę 1728 należy zastąpić cyfrą 9 .Wtedy wychodzi,że dwumetrowy wiatraczek da w roku 5W x 24h x 360dni = 43,2kW/rok
Ty sobie jakieś jaja z ludzi robisz ,czy to tak dla sportu tylko?

----------


## HenoK

> Szkoda ze nie podano dla jakiej lokalizacji ma byc te 3100 srednio, w opisie przyjęto dla turbiny wiatrowej sredni uzysk ok 2100 kWh co stanowi ponad 60 % całości.
> Srednia predkośc wiatru na terenie kraju jest bardzo rózna dla poszczególnych rejonów, to samo dotyczy nasłoncznienia, dla skrajnych warunków ten zakładany uzysk moze byc duzo nizszy i konieczne są kolejne nakłady, nie mówiąc o tym ze nie kazdy chce miec taki wiatraczek na swoim dachu


Podano jednak, że moc 1000W turbina osiąga przy 12m/s. W tego wynika, że przy 5m/s będzie miała ok. 80W, a przy 2,8m/s (prędkość startowa) ok. 12W.
Gdyby te 2200kWh było równomiernie rozłożone w ciągu roku, to w sezonie grzewczym byłoby do wykorzystania ok. nie więcej jak 1200kWh. 
Oznacza to średnio ok. 6kWh na dobę, ale akumulatory mają pojemność 2,4kWh (24V x 100Ah).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Mimo blokowania ( np. Konarka) wielu technologii, postęp widzę z miesiąca na miesiąc. Zgłaszają się firmy z coraz to lepszymi ( na razie na papierze ) urządzeniami - będziemy testować. Tak mało potrzeba do domu izolowanego , że nawet przy średnim COP 3.5 coś dobrego w cenie do 5000-6000zł znajdziemy. I to mimo kłód rzucanych przez NFOŚiGW itp instytucje.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Oznacza to średnio ok. 6kWh na dobę, ale akumulatory mają pojemność 2,4kWh (24V x 100Ah)


 Akumulatory nie są takie drogie. Mam obok siebie fabrykę - tam też pracują na nowościami. No i jeszcze liczę na technologie związane z grafenem .  Mam kolegów w ITME ( dr Dariusz Podniesiński )... zobaczymy. Gdyby amerykanie odblokowali konarkę. 100$ /m2 to nawet przy małej sprawności (6%) można by rozwijać gdy poświeci słoneczko.

----------


## nydar

Ale tu się mówi o dniu dzisiejszym a nie o fantazjowaniu z tym co kto wymyśli w niewiadomej przyszłości.
Tak przy okazji.Podawanie mocy PV w warunkach idealnych i wiatraków przy prędkościach 12m/s wiatru to zwykłe oszustwo i naciąganie ludzi.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W roku 1990 budownictwo kończyło się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie . Pan jeszcze do 95% odzysku ciepła nie doszedł. Pan jeszcze izolację termiczną za murem na fundamencie przykleja. W takim "tempie" to Pan zaległości nie nadrobi.

----------


## nydar

A to do mnie ,czy do siebie?A może taka mantra.Ty masz chłopie problem ze sobą.Jak ci się udowodni ,że wiatrak przydomowy to lipa,jak ci się udowodni że PV póki co to lipa ,to wyskakujesz z  30kWh albo z izolacją.Napisz co mądrego o solarach .Tam COP 100 .

----------


## מרכבה

Nydar Ty do mnie ?  :sad:

----------


## nydar

Nie :mad: .Do TB

----------


## fenix2

Dlaczego Admin jeszcze nie zbanował tego co Brzęczy za uszami! TO już się staje nudne.

----------


## surgi22

> Pan sugeruje, że okno jest odpowiedzialne za duże straty?? Okno jest szczelne (nie przepuszcza  powietrza) jest też suche. Wielokrotnie się przekonałem, że sumaryczne straty i zyski zimą przez okna są znacznie mniejsze niż przez beton komórkowy ocieplony od zewnątrz. 
>  Termos to też dwie szyby, a rannego pogotowie zimą owija w folię alu. Coś co przy różnicy ciśnień przepuszcza powietrze nie jest skutecznym izolatorem. 
> Domy z okien też mogą być pasywne ( 0 energii na ogrzewanie) Ciepło jest tracone głównie do gruntu, a ściany powinny być szczelne.


Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem , nie odpowiedział Pan na pytanie :   dwa termosy z lodem leżą na słońcu , jeden ma wstawkę z szkła drugi nie ma,  w którym lód stopi się szybciej ??? dla wszystkich myślących sprawa jest jasna - lód w przeszkolonym termosie stopi się szybciej .
Nie potrafi Pan sensownie odpowiedzieć w jaki sposób w dobrze zaizolowanym domu ( termosie ocieplonym od środka ) przy zerowej akumulacyjności można usunąć ( za darmo ) - zyski bytowe i słoneczne. PS tylko proszę nie pisać że zrobi Pan to systemowo ( bo ten bełkot już czytałem).

----------


## מרכבה

> przy zerowej akumulacyjności można usunąć ( za darmo ) - zyski bytowe i słoneczne. PS tylko proszę nie pisać że zrobi Pan to systemowo ( bo ten bełkot już czytałem).


 i właśnie tez zyski co można było by za free przechować ... do "jutra" zdychają w ciągu godziny.
Ale TB dalej swoje  :big tongue: 
IZOLACJA W DOMU MUROWANYM OD ŚRODKA TO UTOPIA!! TB KAŻDĄ PRZEGRODĘ NALEŻAŁO BY IZOLOWAĆ PLUS MOSTKI TERMICZNE BO TB NIE WIE CO TO WYMIANA LINIOWA CIEPŁA 
Utopia dla tego że każdy element wnętrza musi być pokryty izolacją !
Nie kuma taki że z tego jak nazywa odbiornika ciepła .. jakim jest mur czy grunt ta energia musi iść dalej w świat i trafia na opór w postaci izolacji ... 
A kwestią odrębną jest jej ciągłość .

----------


## nydar

Łoj jak już piszą w kolorze krwi,to musi się polać.
Zauważcie że TB pisze o technologiach drogich i póki co mało efektywnych jako o panaceum dla energooszczędnego domu.Pisze o zmowie uczelni i polityków.Czyżby był w zmowie z producentami wiatraków,fotowoltaiki,rekuperatorów p-p.Ale jaja :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

No bo mam dość jego paplaniny  :big tongue: 
Szanuje właśnie takie proste rozwiązania jak Twoje i dla mnie to jest cel i wyznacznik im prościej tym lepiej.
Mniej czynników do zepsucia. 
Rekuperator ... wolę pojęcie odzysk ciepła aby nie mieszać i widzieć przed oczami tylko tej skrzynki na wiatraki .
Bo jak dobrze pomyśleć to nie jest jedna droga. O czym wiesz  cdn

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem , nie odpowiedział Pan na pytanie :   dwa termosy z lodem leżą na słońcu , jeden ma wstawkę z szkła drugi nie ma,  w którym lód stopi się szybciej ??? dla wszystkich myślących sprawa jest jasna - lód w przeszkolonym termosie stopi się szybciej .
> Nie potrafi Pan sensownie odpowiedzieć w jaki sposób w dobrze zaizolowanym domu ( termosie ocieplonym od środka ) przy zerowej akumulacyjności można usunąć ( za darmo ) - zyski bytowe i słoneczne. PS tylko proszę nie pisać że zrobi Pan to systemowo ( bo ten bełkot już czytałem).


To normalne, że jak ktoś nie rozumie - to odbiera wyjaśnienie jako bełkot. 
 Po co komentować jak się nie rozumie?? Gdzie sens?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Wracając do tematu - uważam 150 000 zł , że będzie dobrze i tanio - za 100m2 dom parterowy z instalacją zeroenergetycznego ustawiania temperatury .

----------


## malux20

nie rozpedzaj się
tu część osób nie lyka  tu wszystkiego- i dobrze

----------


## nydar

A ja uważam,że 130 000PLN będzie znacznie lepiej.Tylko co z tego wynika?Mniej więcej to samo .Na razie okazuje się,że wiatraczki i PV to jakby chybiony pomysł.Jakiś konkrecik może.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
Jak mawiał mój kolega - od tego są barany by ich strzyc.

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Uważam, jest prosta kwalifikacja 
1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny/

Kwalifikacja z roku 1995 dziś nie ma sensu
koszty energii wtedy – kWh 0,21zł m3 gazu 0,40 zł litr oleju 0,60zł tona węgla 70-90zł.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A ja uważam,że 130 000PLN będzie znacznie lepiej.


 Damy radę

----------


## malux20

tb przeginasz  z tymi parametrami[choć kierunek jest sluszny]
ale przyznaje ci rację z  tym że lobby energetyczne z państwem  ściemnia że zależy im na ekologii i dobru klientów

----------


## surgi22

A gdzie merytoryczna odpowiedz na pytanie ????    *W jaki sposób w dobrze zaizolowanym domu ( termosie ocieplonym od środka ) przy zerowej akumulacyjności można usunąć ( za darmo ) - zyski bytowe i słoneczne.*

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Temat tego watku brzmi:

"Czy da się zbudować tanio i dobrze? Lista oszczędności"

Czy szanowny TB muglby laskawie swoje pseudonaukowe wywody przeniesc gdzie indziej?

Wnioskuje do moderatora aby ukrucic ta paplanine bo to nie ten watek.

----------


## מרכבה

Ogólnie TB słusznie prawi z celem ... ale kompletnie myli rolę izolacji i jej miejsce z tym od środka.
Tego się nie da zrobić w pewnych typach budynków.
Murowanym co pisałem tłusto na czerwono że to paranoja !  sufity, podłogi itp ... ile tam dasz ? 20cm ? 10cm? 30cm? 50cm?
do tego musi być specjalnie dom zaprojektowany co w 99% jest nierealne przy wyobraźni pewnych arch i inż ... 
Ale pytanie czy to ma sens ? ... dla mnie nie .
Wolę budynek który ma rdzeń i rozsmarowuje energię na dłuższy czas i wahania temperatur są minimalne.
Nie rozumie kolega TB że izolacji idealnej nie ma ? 
i ESP też puszcza energię w świat ... i przekazuje dalej i  gdzie by nie był utrudnia ten proces ? czy to tak ciężko pojąć ?
hmmm ? kolego TB? 
Nie wnikam w mostki liniowe przy nieciągłości bo to inna bajka....
Lekko jedne mostek na fundamencie zrobi 1MWh strat ... dla domów "nieizolowanych" jest to nic dla pasywnego śmierć i tu nie ma wątpliwości ...
Ale po grzyba źle zrozumieć i powtarzać z tym odbiornikiem ciepła .

Bierzesz czajnik do ręki i co ? wkładasz do wody ścierkę aby to podnieść ? czy na zewnątrz łapiesz ?




> W jaki sposób w dobrze zaizolowanym domu ( termosie ocieplonym od środka ) przy zerowej akumulacyjności można usunąć ( za darmo ) - zyski bytowe i słoneczne.


Teraz Tobie należy się wyjaśnienie ... tego problemu nie będzie ... to zero nie jest zerem bo jest jeszcze powietrze ... skromnie bo skromnie ale na cały dom parę kWh było by ... nie wnikając w szczegóły...
A zgromadzenie tych zysków przy powietrznej akumulacji jest chwilowe ... 
to raz i miało by sens tylko przy izolacji co puści bardzo mało wat ... piszę tu o U poniżej 0,05 ... nie lambda tylko U ...
jest to wartość koło 70cm EPS graf czyli gigantyczna ilość . w tedy te zyski było by trudno usunąć ... 
ale jeśli nie ma co się "nagrzać" w takim budynku to lipa i z zysków i ich usuwania bo nie ma czego usuwać ...
idą na bieżące straty ... a one zawsze są ...

Drugą kwestią jest że dom izolowany porządnie czyli niebotycznie dużo ... potrzebuję coraz bardziej prostych systemów nie na odwrót.

----------


## nydar

A mi się wydaje,że  TB to pozytywna postać forum.Przedstawia rozwiązania nie efektywne i nie ekonomiczne jako prawdy objawione.To łatwo udowodnić-obalić.Stąd korzyść dla forumowiczów w postaci wiedzy czy warto.Nie mogę się doczekać co napisze o solarach.

----------


## מרכבה

> A mi się wydaje,że TB to pozytywna postać forum.


 z izolowanie że trzeba nikt nie podważa ...
tylko zapomniał że jest w tyle z izolowaniem i proponuje rozwiązania nie trafione.
Izolacja od środka w murach ... jestem na nie

----------


## DEZET

Mogę porównać 2 niewielkie mieszkania: jedno całkowicie pokryte panelami i boazerią, drugie tradycyjnie ściany murowane. To 1-e szybko się nagrzewa, ale nie akumuluje ciepła w ścianach, dość szybko się wychładza. W 2-im natomiast- nagrzewanie podobnie szybko, lecz po nagrzaniu długo oddaje ciepło, dzięki "akumulacyjności" ścian. 
Ogrzewanie wyłączyłem dawno, a dziś o g.21.30 temperatura ok. 20*C, gdy na zewnątrz 10*C.

----------


## nydar

O kurde jeszcze mnie nikt tak nie skomplementował :big grin: .Drugi mądry ho ho.

----------


## nydar

Wygląda na to,że jak słyszysz TB, to robisz :mad: .

----------


## surgi22

Szkoda czasu na dyskusje z Panem TB - równie owocnie można podyskutować ze ścianą  :bash:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Może skupmy się a budownictwie . To kończy się na 30kWh/m2 rocznie . Po co rozwodzić się o bzdurach, oszustach i zwykłej niewiedzy. 
Czy dom jest izolowany czy ie - to kwestia zużycia.  Radzę tylko domy izolować - dom nieizolowany to coś takiego co zużywa nawet ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie.
Dlaczego poddawać się szantażowi osób bez wiedzy, zwalczających izolację na rzecz ogrzewania.
 Nie dość już tępoty???

----------


## nydar

Musi być ,opiłeś się ,skoro literki gubisz.Ja myślę że jesteś takim oszustem i kombinatorem.Propagujesz technologie którymi handlujesz.A to są technologie złe,niedopracowane,szkodliwe dla portfela inwestora.Ty jesteś złym człowiekiem bez skrupułów, który dla kasy będzie wmawiał że czarne jest białe.Nie lubiłem cię jako adwersarza.Teraz nie lubię cię jako człowieka.Mimo że masz to w doopie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.
Ekonomia koncernów -sprzedać jak najwięcej nośników i urządzeń
Jak mawiał mój kolega - od tego są barany by ich strzyc.

Obie ekonomie wzajemnie się wykluczają. 

Wszystko co byłoby korzystne dla inwestora nie jest korzystne dla koncernów i sprzedawców energii. 

Na izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, test szczelności...

Uważam, jest prosta kwalifikacja 
1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
5 – samowystarczalny 
6 – plus energetyczny/

Kwalifikacja z roku 1995 dziś nie ma sensu
koszty energii wtedy – kWh 0,21zł m3 gazu 0,40 zł litr oleju 0,60zł tona węgla 70-90zł.

----------


## qubic

jak zwykle na FM jak jest ciekawy wątek to musi się wtrynić troll sprzedawca i rozmienić wszystko na drobne .gdzie są moderatorzy? TB będzie kopiował i wklejał swoją mantrę, warto posprzątać. w latach 90' powtarzanie wielokrotne było jakimś sposobem ale teraz to jest tylko męczące.panie Tomaszu B proszę oszczędzić ten wątek.

----------


## DEZET

> Ekonomia inwestora – tu ekonomiczna izolacja termiczna to taka przy której nieekonomiczny jest centralny system ogrzewania.....
> 
> a izolacja od gruntu, brak mostków termicznych, *test szczelnośc*i...
> 
> Uważam, jest prosta kwalifikacja 
> 1 – dom nieizolowany – zużycie na ogrzewanie ponad 30 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 2 - dom izolowany do 30kWh/m2
> 3 – dom energooszczędny do 15 kWh/m2 rocznie
> 4 – dom pasywny 0 kWh
> ...


PRZESTAŃ WKLEJAĆ TE SWOJE WYPOCINY!

Zrobiłeś chociaż jeden test szczelności? Podaj wyniki (raczej się ich nie spodziewam).

Twoja "klasyfikacja"- NIGDZIE nie napisałeś , jak osiągnąć OPTYMALNE, EKONOMICZNE PARAMETRY- takie klasyfikacje o kant rozbić. Co mi po tym jak nie wiem jak (Ty wiesz, ale nie powiesz).
Każdy, nawet idiota wie, że ceny z 1995 roku mają się nijak do dzisiejszych cen mediów, więc po co to powtarzasz.
Na brak argumentów: kolejna wklejka bzdetów. 
"Kończ Waść, wstydu oszczędź""

----------


## HenoK

> jak zwykle na FM jak jest ciekawy wątek to musi się wtrynić troll sprzedawca i rozmienić wszystko na drobne .gdzie są moderatorzy? TB będzie kopiował i wklejał swoją mantrę, warto posprzątać. w latach 90' powtarzanie wielokrotne było jakimś sposobem ale teraz to jest tylko męczące.panie Tomaszu B proszę oszczędzić ten wątek.


Poprosiłem moderatora o przeniesienie wszystkich wypowiedzi Tomasza Brzęczkowskiego i komentarzy do nich do wątku :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dom-z-katalogu

----------


## nydar

No to jak się uspokoiło to może o oknach .Czy faktycznie są źródłem energooszczędności czy może przeciwnie? Dysponuje ktoś obliczeniami z naszej szerokości geograficznej,miesiąc po miesiącu?Póki co z autopsji ,twierdzę że południowe okna oprócz   niezaprzeczalnych walorów estetycznych,generują problemy latem a zimą straty.

----------


## מרכבה

> No to jak się uspokoiło to może o oknach .Czy faktycznie są źródłem energooszczędności czy może przeciwnie? Dysponuje ktoś obliczeniami z naszej szerokości geograficznej,miesiąc po miesiącu?Póki co z autopsji ,twierdzę że południowe okna oprócz niezaprzeczalnych walorów estetycznych,generują problemy latem a zimą straty.


 No to jak latem masz problemy z oknem to już wina braku dostatecznego okapu, czy innego zacienienia.
Okna jako takie poprawiają bilans na plus. jest od tego norma masz podane dla danego kierunku ilość energii w sezonie do pozyskania ...
dla kierunku S 350 kWh /m^2 dla pośrednich SE -SW 330 kWh północ tylko i aż 140kWh/m^2 
i teraz jak sobie odejmiesz to od strat okna to będziesz miał czy jest na plus czy minus.
To siedzi w OCZ'tach ... dokładne wyliczenia to stąd ....
http://www.transport.gov.pl/2-48203f...787735-p_1.htm masz godzina po godzinie ile i na ile możesz liczyć 
od słońca jakie masz przerwy ...w dostawie itp... 
Dla tego teraz stawiam na okna dzielone dwu skrzydłowe jak by się kto pytał zwane dalej skrzynkowymi ...
da się podnieść współczynnik TR lub jak kto woli g takiego okna czyli mamy więcej energii ze słońca. ( skąd ? a no bo jedno skrzydło można uchylić  mniej szyb mnie zatrzymania na powłokach lowE energii  itp ... to stąd ...)
Druga sprawa to odwracanie okna w ustawienie letnie ... powłokami do zewnątrz ... oczywiście pod zacienieniem bo inaczej możesz "pęknąć" szybę.
Tak że kolego Nydar okna jak by nie było uważam że to jest prosty bo i konieczne są ... sposób na tanie kWh ...
wiesz co Cię będę uczył sam stawiasz na prostotę ... myślę że ciut ten wóz z oknami pchniemy do przodu.

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy faktycznie są źródłem energooszczędności czy może przeciwnie? Dysponuje ktoś obliczeniami z naszej szerokości geograficznej,miesiąc po miesiącu?


wątpię aby ktoś zadał sobie tyle trudu aby zainstalować czujniki temperatury na samych oknach i monitorował to non stop przez kilka lat a potem obliczył jak to wygląda w praktyce ...
takie obliczenia statystyczne to sobie można wiadomo gdzie wsadzić ... :cool:

----------


## nydar

Statystyka mnie nie przekonuje,bo mamy w Polsce średnio 3-4 godziny słoneczne /dzień.Tylko że znakomita większość na wiosnę i w lecie a reszta to non stop zimą.Jak sobie zafundowałem pirometr to mierzyłem zimą temperaturę szyby .Czy słońce czy pochmurno zawsze była zimniejsza od powietrza wewnętrznego.A każda delta T na przegrodzie to umykające waty.Nie jest przypadkiem tak,że liczą zyski z całego roku w tym letnie i wychodzi dodatni bilans.Istnieją jakieś obliczenia tylko za okres od października do marca?

----------


## jasiek71

> W temacie okien - nawet gdybyś super dokładnie przebadał swoje to tylko i wyłącznie na swoje potrzeby bo dwóch tak samo zamontowanych i wyeksponowanych łatwo nie znajdziesz.


i właśnie dla tego można wcisnąć wszystko... :yes: 
zawsze znajdzie się ktoś twierdzący inaczej...
albo że okno źle zamontowane ...
albo że wynik przekłamany ...
itd. itp...

----------


## nydar

To tak trochę jak z wiatrakami których moc podaje się przy wietrze 10-12m/s,czy PV których moc podaje się przy ich temp.25oC i najwyższym nasłonecznieniu.Okna to przecież też towar,którego chcą jak najwięcej sprzedać.Jak jestem przekonany że dają więcej niż tracą ,to łatwiej podjąć decyzję.

----------


## DEZET

Panowie- sorki za OT, ale już nie mogę patrzeć jak piszecie "DLA TEGO" osobno- to się w kontekście Waszej pisaniny pisze zawsze RAZEM. 
Dziękuję  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Te 350kWh/m2 to dla całego roku czyli kierując się średnią godzin ze słońcem to ok.1700.Dalej kierując się średnią,to jest o,2kWh/m2. Średnio.Z tym że ta średnia jest też przekłamana,bo inaczej piecze letnie słonko a inaczej zimowe.Zimą jakby więcej igiełek lodu w powietrzu,dających wrażenie mgiełki.
W tegorocznym okresie grzewczym słońca było ledwie co.30 dni to z dużą przesadą.Dni krótkie ,to i słońca mało 3-4h efektywnego świecenia wyłapywanego przez południowe okna. 30x 0,2 x 4=24kWh.Chyba że promieniowanie rozproszone zimowe daje więcej niż bezpośrednie.

----------


## nydar

Ej tej .Tylko nie pisaniny :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

> Te 350kWh/m2 to dla całego roku czyli kierując się średnią godzin ze słońcem


 dla sezonu grzewczego ... nie dla roku .



> Z tym że ta średnia jest też przekłamana,bo inaczej piecze letnie słonko a inaczej zimowe.Zimą jakby więcej igiełek lodu w powietrzu,dających wrażenie mgiełki.


 ale co mnie obchodzą igiełki ... ja to łapię do wnętrza.
Moc jaka jest wydzielana przez zimowe jest równie duża jak w lecie ale jest to góra 3 godziny ! widzę że TB wam w głowach namieszał i teraz wy wszędzie podważacie badania dokonania naukowe itp ... mnie się o tym pisać nie chce.



> bo inaczej piecze letnie słonko a inaczej zimowe.


 to jest żaden argument.
Nie piecze bo masz przeważnie w tedy dużo większe DT. i nie czuć tego.

 pierwszy stycznia .... z 30 lat... ilość energii od kierunku SE (60 stopni pochylenia od horyzontu) do SW 60 .
wartości letnie po 900 wat ... do 4 godzin. teraz to trzeba złapać.



> .Dni krótkie ,to i słońca mało 3-4h efektywnego świecenia wyłapywanego przez południowe okna. 30x 0,2 x 4=24kWh.Chyba że promieniowanie rozproszone zimowe daje więcej niż bezpośrednie.


 a jeszcze przyjmujesz wartości dla zera st ... na płaszczyźnie ..
tylko słońce 21 grudnia muska płaszczyznę poziomą ... 
ale pali prostopadle na kąt 74st... i tam uzyski są idealnie letnie lub większe bo powietrze zimowe jest przeważnie czyste.
cd... 
Żeby była pomroczność jasna ... wszystkie te uwagi zgłaszane przez Nydar'a 
są mi znane ... też ten etap przerabiałem.
Teraz chcę przekazać że łapać słońce się da bo to kosztuje nic.
Okna muszą być, stąd trzeba rozpatrywać i analizować to co można z tego wycisnąć 
puki to nic kosztuje.
W posadzkę nie polecam łapać tego co daje słońce bo nici z tego będą ...
jak pisałem idealny kąt do 74 ... ale i 90st gorsze nie będzie.
Ba trudno robić pochyłą ścianę .. 
Stąd trzeba ruszyć szare eminencje w główce i pomyśleć jakie elementy mogą łapać z płaszczyzny 90st to promieniowanie.
Jednak to wymaga odpowiedniego projektowania i nastawienia się ściśle na to.

Może to być np zasłona ... okienna zrobiona specjalnie pod ten cel ... łapie energię i przekazuje w powietrze.
Jak pisałem  posadzka czy powietrze nie nagrzewa się wcale stąd para pasywne systemy nie są tak efektywne jak powinny.
Chłodzenie latem też da się zrobić pasywne i to w cale nie z gruntu itp .
Pewne materiały wspomagają wymianę ciepła przez radiację .. psyt  :big tongue: 

to jest drobny wierzchołek góry lodowej ... wiedzy zbieranej od 150 lat...
a i Sokrates pierwsze kroki czynił. 
Tylko cena węgla itp spowodowały że to zdechło jak by... tylko pasjonaci robili po cichu 
badania ...

Na koniec uprasza się nie szukanie spisków jak TB  :big tongue: 
Jak z żarówkami ... bo Polak potrafi i nadal żarówkę 100 czy 200 wat kupić można ... 
"tylko nie do użytku domowego" a kto to sprawdzi  :big grin:

----------


## nydar

Podaj źródło że 350kWh jest dla sezonu grzewczego a nie roku.Chcesz mi powiedzieć,że przez każdy metr moich okien południowych wpadło w sezonie grzewczym 350kWh energii.Miałem tych dni ok.30 przez 3-4h/dobę.Muszę rozważyć wywalenie bufora bo okazuje się że słońce mi wystarcza .

----------


## מרכבה

> Podaj źródło że 350kWh jest dla sezonu grzewczego a nie roku


 pierwsze bez źródła na logikę ... zobacz pierwszą lepszą mapę z kWh ocznym wartości do 890 kWh do 1050 kWh rok . teraz 
 no i masz wartości. teraz jak okno jest nie zacienione to puści tyle ile jego TR niech by 60 % .. czyli już tylko połowa 
a teraz jeszcze to musisz zachomikować.
 drugie ... inne źródło.

tak kiedyś sobie bilansowałem okna ... dla typu OW8 ... szyba 4/16/4 argon w środku plus jedna szyba lowE 

Jak widzisz okno od południa dla sezonu grzewczego ma Ur 0,34 ... a dla stycznia czy grudnia ~0,9 czyli o te 0,2-0,3 lepiej jak bez "słońca"
Masz też wartości "Ur" dla przegrzewania ... nawet do -3,43 czyli tyle wata na 1m^2 st zysków masz w początkach maja ..  tak że jak widzisz nauka radziecka zna takie przypadki.
stąd jak sobie czasem luźno piszę to znaczy że nie mogę tego poprzeć dowodem .
Nie robię jak TB że paplam tylko jak przyjdzie co to przedstawiam ile mogę i jak mogę 

Następne konia z rzędem co znajdzie mi audytora co robi to ręcznie plus korzysta choćby z normy PN EN 13790 cała od zysków i liczenia.
a tych wszystkich norm od FB jest lekko ponad 30 .
Liczenie szyb EN 410 / EN 672 ... chociażby ...




> drewnianą podłogę - nagrzewa się tak, że czuć ręką.


 i bardzo dobrze też stawiam na drewno ...
jest mało dyfuzyjne dla ciepła... bardzo leniwie się nagrzewa w głąb ale ... 
chomikuje przy tym tyle co cegła przy masie 0,3 tego ... CwD 2,6-2,8 robi swoje

Na koniec sumując to wyjście jest jedno ... okno musi dać się nastawiać na 
zwiększanie kiedy trzeba przepuszczania energii słonecznej ... a kiedy nie to blokowania.

----------


## מרכבה

> Muszę rozważyć wywalenie bufora bo okazuje się że słońce mi wystarcza .


 wystarczyło by ... tylko sprawdź jakie skoki też ma w grudniu 
jest 1000 nagle 4 dni po 80 wat  :sad:  ja dobrze o tym wiem .
stąd 550 kg drewna ogrzane z 20 do 25 st daje 2,14 kWh energii dla tego to trzeba złapać do wody ... 
podgrzany od 20 st do 60 st to 46kWh brutto energii jest różnica ... pytanie jak długo następny kubik wody ogrzeję ponowie i czy mi starczy z tego pierwszego tu jestem w trakcie liczenia .,
Bo wiąże się to z zastosowanie kolektorów słonecznych.
I chyba od tyłu to z marszu policzę teraz ... niech by było 3 godziny około 900 wat promieniowania
czyli mamy 168 000 kJ przez / 3h=10800 s lub (3600b wym.) = 15,5 kW → 46,5 kWh co daje koło 30 m^2 kolektora słonecznego. ponieważ lekko licząc tylko 0,5 z tych 900 wat kolektor wykorzysta.
próżniowego czyli koło 60 kzł 
1m^2 czynny cena koło 2kzł z taki zestaw łącznie 300 rur .
teraz średnio starcza mi ta ilość energii na około 3 dni bez wnikania w zyski . bo ciut dłużej.

----------


## miloszenko

No dobra, fajnie sie czyta te cyferki o zyskach z okien, ale w zyciu jakos tak sie inaczej wszystko okazuje... .

Jaki jest sens dokladac okien od poludnia czy zachodu, sens ekonomiczny, jesli:

- m2 okna jest 5-7 razy drozszy od super pasywnej sciany,
- m2 okna trzeba oslonic z zewnatrz zeby nie przegrzalo jak nie trzeba i ew. ni wychladzalo jak nie chcemy,
- m2 okna trzeba od srodka czyms przeslonic, bo nie kazdy mieszka na odludziu (firanka, zaslna, itp)

Generalnie ekstra m2 okna moze kosztowac 1000 zl albo i wiecej, to juz lepiej zamiast kilku m2 okien kupic komercyjne solary.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

Ale tam masz zestawienie dla okna 1,1 !!! jego bilans od południa wychodzi że nie ma 1,1 tylko 0,34.
Okna jak by nie było muszą być. chyba że chcesz mieszkać w norze.
Może uciekło ale pisałem o prostym oknie łącznie 2 pakiety szybowe po 2 szyby w układzie skrzynkowym.
Efekty U koło 0,5 nie mniej lepsze przepuszczanie energii słonecznej.
po otworzeniu jednego skrzydła . A i  obrócić można było by takie okno w układ letni .
Następne zysk z okien to czysty gratis .brak pompek itp a okno być musi.

Od zachodu ? sorrki ale to byś zrobił jak chłop ...
A potem modły litości o słońce czemu tak grzejesz .
Napchać można od SE do SSW czyli S+22,5st w stronę W. 
W lecie od zachodu jak Ci słońce zaglądnie przez okna od zachodu ... powodzenia...

----------


## מרכבה

> Wniosek z tego taki, że nie warto zacieniać stałym okapem okien a chyba lepiej zrobić np. ruchomą markizę. Tylko kto by przypuszczał, że prawie w środku roku można mieć tyle zimnych dni.


 w środku roku ... hmmm takie rzeczy to ... nic wyjątkowego.
tylko ostatnie lata były dość ciepłe w tym okresie stąd to przekonanie.

----------


## nydar

To że w maju jak jest nawet chłodno na zewnątrz  masz w środku ciepło,bo słonko świeci to dobrze.Mówimy jednak o okresie od października do marca.
Proponuję przeanalizować  www.meteo.waw.pl/hist.pl
Może sajgończyk przestanie pisać,że zimą ma 1000W/m2.Nawet latem takie natężenie energii zdarza się prze kilka godzin w sezonie.Pamiętać też trzeba o tym że okien nie myjemy co kilka dni.Z palaczami w rodzinie  to całkiem porażka,wiem bo mi każą okna myć  :mad:  .Znam kolor wody po takim myciu.Zimą dosyć że przybrudzone od zewnątrz to od środka osad nikotyny.
Badania okien robi ITB w swoim laboratorium w komorze cieplnej. Na zewnątrz komory z oknem utrzymuje się temp.0oC a wewnątrz +20oC.A ja pytam gdzie wiatr który w realu hula po szybach.

----------


## מרכבה

> A ja pytam gdzie wiatr który w realu hula po szybach.


 nic.
szyba to szyba ... najwyżej opór cieplny będzie mniejszy o współczynnik przejmowania ciepła. czyli 0,04 ... czyli całe nic.



> Proponuję przeanalizować www.meteo.waw.pl/hist.pl
> Może sajgończyk przestanie pisać,że zimą ma 1000W/m2.Nawet latem takie natężenie energii zdarza się prze kilka godzin w sezonie


Może Nydar zaglądnie do tego . 
http://www.transport.gov.pl/2-48203f...787735-p_1.htm

To co podałeś Ty .. w tym linku jest ok .. tylko dla płaszczyzny poziomej bo tak się podaje.
Na zrzucie z ekranu masz nie tylko dla poziomu podane wartości ale i różnych kątów nachylenia w poszczególnych orientacjach.
ITH wartość to jest ... to co zliczane jest dla płaszczyzny poziomej.
Dla kierunku SE nachylonego pod kątem 60 st nad od poziomu wartości sięgają 900 wat.
Nie masz dokładniejszego zestawienia godzinę po godzinie z wartościami.

----------


## מרכבה

> wystarczą tanie ale wysoko przepuszczalne


 szkło odżelazione.



> Trzeba by policzyć koszty takiej zabawy


 od liczenia lepsze projektowanie.
Inaczej nie oglądał byś telewizji i nie pisał na FM ... ponieważ jak sobie przeliczymy to kosztowało cenny czas ...
w którym zasr... materialiści zarobili by kasę ... 
Nie mniej jednak to jest obrona przed samym sobą ... bo inaczej nie pozwolili byśmy sobie nawet na sen.
Bo to strata.

Zupy widelcem nie zjesz ... łyżka musi być i tyle.
Tak samo z budynkiem okno musi być, a budynek tak zrobiony aby kosztował raz .

----------


## מרכבה

No dobre rozwiązanie. 


> chronić przede wszystkim przed utratą ciepła jak na zewnątrz nie ma światła (większość dnia w zimie).


 na noc.
rozwiązanie bardzo dobre i konieczne, w dobrze izolowanych domach.
Pisałem w kontekście naszej mentalności budowlanej nie Twojej żebyś nie myślał  :smile:  tylko sam wiesz ... jak jest "nie opłaca się dawać więcej jak 10cm EPS'a"
to słyszałem powtarzane jak mantrę.
Stąd troszkę złotych myśli  :big grin:  jak się nastawiasz na projektowanie wiele spraw się w tym czasie staje bardziej prosta.
Sam wiem jaką drogę przebyłem i ile etapów przeszedłem żeby być tu gdzie jestem teraz.
Stąd przekazuję to co uważam za słuszne ... myśleć projektować potem liczyć.

----------


## an-bud

> Stąd przekazuję to co uważam za słuszne ... myśleć projektować potem liczyć.


Drobna sugestia..... zamienić miejscami ..... 1. myśleć 2. LICZYĆ 3. projektować

----------


## מרכבה

Ustawiłem w formie hazardowej  :smile:  a stąd żeby było co liczyć trzeba zaprojektować  :smile:  a żeby zaprojektować trzeba pomyśleć  :big grin: 
Twoja forma jest właściwa  :smile:  a że projektowanie wiąże się z liczeniem i myśleniem to robi się mix  :big grin:

----------


## nydar

Jak by nie patrzył,ciekawe rozwiązanie z osobną żaluzją na lato i  z izolacją na zimę.
Rozważałem swego czasu ogród zimowy,od południowych przeszkleń,ale weny zabrakło.Myślałem o takiej nie za głębokiej na 1,5-2m ,ale na całej długości ściany,na pojedynczą szybę.Podobno zimny ogród zimowy podnosi temp.na szybach właściwych o 5oC.

----------


## מרכבה

> ,ale na całej długości ściany,na pojedynczą szybę.Podobno zimny ogród zimowy podnosi temp.na szybach właściwych o 5oC.


Zimowy ogród z 4/16/4  jedna szyba ? słabo aczkolwiek coś już jest ... Ug 5,9 dla takiej szyby.
w porównaniu do 1,1/1,3 zespolonej plus okiennica jaką zapodał Kszhu i żaluzja .
wiem że koszt  większy ..ale dał byś radę jakiego kwiata uhodować .
A w lecie z pomocą boską miał byś klimę z takiego ogrodu ... odpowiedni materiał na "dach" i w nocy chłodnia  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Jedna szyba .Nie dwie z ramką.W takiej nie kwiatki a jakie zimozielone.Od marca mogą i kwiatki być.A od maja won do ogrodu.Całą zimę i późną jesień zielono.Na dworze ponuro a tam zielono.Ciekawie by mogło być.Tylko kto by  to mył.

----------


## kropka33

a propo obiadu to głodna jestem :stir the pot:  :big grin:

----------


## kropka33

dokładnie zgadzam sie że drogo to nie znaczy że jest to solidny produkt czasami po prostu przepłacasz za markę opakowanie i innego typu bajery
no ale nie mogą to być też produkty z najniższej półki

----------


## מרכבה

> Ogród zimowy z bardzo przepuszczalnej szyby


 zgoda ... to szyby odżelazione.
Ale nie stawiał bym na jedną szybę.
Ogród taki chciał bym na cały rok  :smile:  stąd takich rzeczy się nie przelicza  :big tongue:  ma być jak chcem  :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

Ale jak sam wystrugasz ramiaczki ,to i drogie nie będzie.No ale to rozwiązanie dla handmadowców Gotowce porażają ceną.
Rewelacji może nie ma ale niedzielna kawka w marcu w słoneczny dzień rewelacją już będzie.
Śnieg za oknem ,a ty w szlafroku przy kawce.Czujesz ten klimat?

----------


## מרכבה

No czuje  :smile:  dlatego pisze  :smile:  
Czemu nie wystrugam, wbrew pozorom nie jest to trudne. Ponieważ wsadzam szyby w jakąś tam ramę z "desek" i obrabiam XPS'em  a na to blachę T-C
lub coś innego. 
Druga sprawa chłodzenie latem .... a wiąże się to z ciekawym zjawiskiem ... wymiany radiacyjnej ciepła.
Do tego jednak musi być odpowiedni materiał.
Na zimę można dać okiennice nocne, w lecie rolety - żaluzje 
http://www.viking-house.co.uk/solar-house.html

----------


## nydar

Po co XPS.T jest zimny ogród zimowy.Wystarczą ramiaczki.
Chłodzenie latem.Myślę że oprócz tego co stosuje się normalnie,okna z dwa sufitowe rozwiązały by problem przegrzewania.Tak jak w szklarni.Na ,,daszku"stałe osłony ze skierowanym przeciwnie kontem nachylenia lamelek w stosunku do max. położenia słońca w czerwcu.

----------


## מרכבה

> Chłodzenie latem.Myślę że oprócz tego co stosuje się normalnie,okna z dwa sufitowe rozwiązały by problem przegrzewania.Tak jak w szklarni.Na ,,daszku"stałe osłony ze skierowanym przeciwnie kontem nachylenia lamelek w stosunku do max. położenia słońca w czerwcu.


 uwierz że da się prosto zrobić ... tylko odpowiedni materiał i to bez otwierania  :smile:

----------


## nydar

No to opowiadaj.

----------


## jerzy podbeskidzie

każdy dom będzie piękny pod warunkiem że nie będzie go tynkował *p. Krzysztof Niedziela z Wadowic*. U nas spartaczył tynki - bo inaczej tego nie można nazwać - reklamacji nie uznawał, telefon przestał odbierać, tragedia.

----------


## nydar

Z tych WADOWIC?

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Mała refleksja i czynnik, który zabiera 30-70% kosztów a o którym trudno mówić. Bo jest w nas.
Można zrobić dom na planie prostokąta, szkieletowy, albo niech i murowany + styropian, siatka, klej, farba (bez tynku). Można.
Dach dwu lub jednospadowy o niskim kącie, w papie lub PUR 
Otwory dostosować do promocyjnego standardu (600zł), w dużej części fix (400zł). Można.
Drzwi zewnętrzne 300zł z futryną i zamkiem (mam takie we "willi" od 7 lat), wewnętrzne po 100. Można
Instalacje natynkowo.
Lampy na zewnątrz po 7zł (z kratką) wewnątrz coś za 15zł. Gniazdka/właczniki po 3zł, grzejniki jednopłytowe po 70zł (można takie kupić nowe). Można
Glazura biała do 15zł, panele lub wykładzina (6zł/m2, miałem taką w biurze 8 lat). Można
Przy konsekwencji będzie o połowę taniej? Albo i lepiej!
Zna ktoś człowieka zachowującego tak konsekwentne podejście?
Ja znam. Ale w Ameryce, jest tam takich większość. 
Imperatyw _"nie oszczędzam na wszystkim"_ jest równie silny jak_ "być na swoim"_ i znacznie silniejszy od _"mam ciepło i sucho"_, czy_ "nie mam długów"._ A spełnianie marzeń kosztuje. Ma prawo. 
A jaki % naszych planów to fizyczna potrzeba a jaki marzenia? 30,50,70..?
Dlatego obok tańszego materiału, który zostanie zakryty droższym (by cieszyć oczy), propaguję podejście oderwania się od uznanych kanonów oceny - demonstratywny minimalizm nie mieszczący się w obiegowych kryteriach; jeśli marzeniem stanie się _być przed mieć_  a nie _ma wyglądać jakby kosztowało więcej niż w rzeczywistości_ to będzie tanio i bez wstydu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

350 W pompa ciepła powietrze powietrze - z COP 5.6 doskonale się sprawdziła przez 3 ostatnie lata w ogrzewaniu i chłodzeniu - dała zimą trochę ponad 2500kWh - teraz montuję do niej mały panel PV i niewielką wiatrownię. Powinno wystarczyć - tej zimy średni COP wyszedł blisko 4 . 
 Chcemy budować parterowe  domy 100-110 m2 świetnie izolowane ( 10-20kWh/m2 rocznie w cenie 120 000zł stan surowy) Koszt instalacji utrzymującej stałą temperaturę latem i zimą powinien się zmieścić w 15 000zł z montażem.

----------


## firewall

> Koszt instalacji utrzymującej stałą temperaturę latem i zimą powinien się zmieścić w 15 000zł z montażem.


Jeżeli taka instalacja wygląda tak jak na zdj. nr 1 to ja dziękuję.

----------


## firewall

> Z tych WADOWIC?


Nie ma innych Wadowic

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jeżeli taka instalacja wygląda tak jak na zdj. nr 1 to ja dziękuję.


Do sprawdzenia, czy taki zestaw ogrzeje i schłodzi dom 100m2 to nie musi być śliczny montaż.

----------


## DEZET

> 350 W pompa ciepła powietrze powietrze - z COP 5.6 doskonale się sprawdziła przez 3 ostatnie lata w ogrzewaniu i chłodzeniu - dała zimą trochę ponad 2500kWh - teraz montuję do niej mały panel PV i niewielką wiatrownię. Powinno wystarczyć - tej zimy średni COP wyszedł blisko 4 . 
>  Chcemy budować parterowe  domy 100-110 m2 świetnie izolowane ( 10-20kWh/m2 rocznie w cenie 120 000zł stan surowy) Koszt instalacji utrzymującej stałą temperaturę latem i zimą powinien się zmieścić w 15 000zł z montażem.


PCi *350W* z *COP 5,6*? Jak na wieloletnie doświadczenie, całość wygląda na totalną prowizorkę do "klimatyzowania" budy na bazarze. Wstydziłbym się takie coś pokazać. Gratuluję optymizmu- takie urządzenia, jak wyżej pokazane nie zaspokoją potrzeb domu 100m2.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> PCi *350W* z *COP 5,6*? Jak na wieloletnie doświadczenie, całość wygląda na totalną prowizorkę do "klimatyzowania" budy na bazarze. Wstydziłbym się takie coś pokazać. Gratuluję optymizmu- takie urządzenia, jak wyżej pokazane nie zaspokoją potrzeb domu 100m2.


Interesuje mnie czy taki zestaw panel PV i wiatrownia r-60cm da 650kWh w 160 dni sezonu grzewczego. Ponieważ testowana pompa ciepła ( szkoda, że Pan nie zna współczesnych technologii tylko te z początku lat 90-tych) dawała przez ostatnie zimy 2500kWh przy COP zimowym 4. 2500kWh to tyle co potrzeba do ogrzania domu izolowanego wielkości 100m2, 
 Co do wstydu... wstyd to nie izolować domu !  http://instalacjeb2b.pl/wydarzenia/g...o-wprowadzenia 
  Co do gotowych domów - jak ktoś chce to zanim się ludzie nie wprowadzą zawsze można, potem można zadzwonić dowiedzieć się jak wyszło...

Np Pan dr Duda chciał... to z innego miejsca post do jednego z takich co zwalczają izolację.
_Szanowny Panie
Nie śledzę na bieżąco forów internetowych bo nie bardzo mam czas. Zajmuję się budownictwem autonomicznym i z racji tego analizuję wszystkie elementy budynku mające wpływ na jego zapotrzebowanie na energię.  Opracowany przez mój zespół projekt ADD jest ocieplany z  zewnątrz. Jednak  rozwiązanie takie, jak to wynika z Pańskich publikacji, jest kontrowersyjne przy oporach przegrody Rt≥10m2K/W, ze względu na gwałtowne zmiany λ  zawilgoconych materiałów izolacyjnych. Przeanalizowałem dostępnymi mi programami moją ścianę. Jest ona  na granicy wystąpienia punktu rosy w styropianie. To zjawisko jest prawdopodobnie przyczyną, dla której zachodnie koncerny produkujące materiały izolacyjne, na stronach w językach starej europy, zalecają ocieplenie od wewnątrz. Inaczej jest na stronach polskojęzycznych ale proszę pamiętać, że jesteśmy dla nich kolonialnym rynkiem zbytu, na którym upycha się wychodzące z mody paciorki. Miałem okazję poznać poglądy Pana Tomka i wydaje mi się, że są one ciekawą alternatywą w stosunku do moich koncepcji, kto wie czy dla budynków nisko a nie zero energetycznych nie tańszą. Budynek o znikomej pojemności cieplnej i  lokalnych źródłach ciepła o niskiej bezwładności w pomieszczeniach, wydaje się być ok. Oczywiście należało by sprawdzić jego działanie na jakimś dynamicznym modelu obliczeniowym.
 Istotnie miałem przyjemność zapoznać się z dwoma obiektami wykonanymi wg recept Pana Tomasza w tym z rzeczywistym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło i wyniki są zaskakująco interesujące. Patrząc na staż Pana Tomka w branży i jego aktywność na forach sądzę, że z łatwością znajdzie Pan "ofiary" jego doradztwa i tym samym empiryczne potwierdzenie Pańskiej oryginalniej tezy o nieprzydatności ocieplenia od wewnątrz. Ja w swojej praktyce nie stosowałem tej metody ale nie jestem pewien czy słusznie
pozdrawiam
Ludomir Duda
_

----------


## HenoK

> Może symbol/model tego urządzenia?


Szczegóły znajdziesz tutaj : http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/vt/3267...oneczny.com.pl

----------


## HenoK

> Szkoda ze nie podano dla jakiej lokalizacji ma byc te 3100 srednio, w opisie przyjęto dla turbiny wiatrowej sredni uzysk ok 2100 kWh co stanowi ponad 60 % całości.
> Srednia predkośc wiatru na terenie kraju jest bardzo rózna dla poszczególnych rejonów, to samo dotyczy nasłoncznienia, dla skrajnych warunków ten zakładany uzysk moze byc duzo nizszy i konieczne są kolejne nakłady, nie mówiąc o tym ze nie kazdy chce miec taki wiatraczek na swoim dachu


Ostatnio stawia się setki taki zestawów do zasilania oświetlenia. Ciekawe, czy ktoś pokusił się na opomiarowanie przynajmniej kilku z nich ?

----------


## asolt

[QUOTE=Tomasz Brzęczkowski;6015919 Patrząc na staż Pana Tomka w branży i jego aktywność na forach sądzę, że z łatwością znajdzie Pan "ofiary" jego doradztwa i tym samym empiryczne potwierdzenie Pańskiej oryginalniej tezy o nieprzydatności ocieplenia od wewnątrz. Ja w swojej praktyce nie stosowałem tej metody ale nie jestem pewien czy słusznie
pozdrawiam
Ludomir Duda
[/QUOTE]

Problem jest w tym ze zadna z tych "ofiar" ujawnic się nie chce.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Pompa ciepła RAS-07PAVP-ND -  czy zestaw PV + śmigło da 650kWh w 160 dni będę wiedział po zimie - W każdym razie jest on tak tani, że jeszcze dwa PV czy śmigło jak dołożę nie przekroczę  6000zł

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Problem jest w tym ze zadna z tych "ofiar" ujawnic się nie chce


 Ofiara niedouczonego projektanta  ma dom nieizolowany ( zużycie ponad 30kWh/m2 rocznie) .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

A jednak grzeje i to jak nawet przy -23 ( niższej temperatury nie było ) - nie ma co słuchać hurtowni, woli sprzedawać stare pompy AC z gruntowym dolnym źródłem. Dlatego ja wszystko sprawdzam.

----------


## DEZET

> Pompa ciepła RAS-07PAVP-ND -  czy zestaw PV + śmigło da 650kWh w 160 dni będę wiedział po zimie - W każdym razie jest on tak tani, że jeszcze dwa PV czy śmigło jak dołożę nie przekroczę  6000zł


Może poproszę parametry panela i wiatraka? Dopiero lato się zaczyna, trochę poczekamy na efekty.
P.S. Często widzę jednostki centralne klimatyzacji o wiele większe( głównie mocą) niż ten Twój split, dlatego moje zdziwienie niską mocą.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Może poproszę parametry panela i wiatraka? Dopiero lato się zaczyna, trochę poczekamy na efekty.
> P.S. Często widzę jednostki centralne klimatyzacji o wiele większe( głównie mocą) niż ten Twój split, dlatego moje zdziwienie niską mocą.


 Przyznaję, że przy zużyciu na izolowany dom 100m2 650kWh przez 160 dni sezonu grzewczego, (bo dała w/w pompa trochę ponad 2500kWh ) wszelkie OZE jest nieekonomiczne to przecież 2 zł dziennie, ale cel jest ZERO na ogrzewania czyli dom pasywny. Uzyskanie tego dodatkowego 1800kWh ( 2500kWh - 650 ) bezpośrednio z OZE byłoby znacznie droższe niż 3000 zł  - cena pompy.
  Wewnątrz domu będzie tania i świetnie działająca instalacja podczerwonego ogrzewania podłogowego - płaszczowego. Pozwala to ta transmisje nadmiaru ciepła i na chłodzenie - oraz prawie nic nie kosztuje.



> Może poproszę parametry panela i wiatraka


 Po zimie... jak w DTR-ki dawno nie wierzę.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dr Duda tak? Bez źródła, cytatów itp.? Fajny sobie pean pochwalny kolega sam napisał, nie ma co!


 Maila lub telefon do dr Dudy można znaleźć w googlach. Jak ma Pan ochotę się spotkać - z dr Dudą w domu izolowanym od środka - to też mogę zorganizować.

----------


## asolt

> Maila lub telefon do dr Dudy można znaleźć w googlach. Jak ma Pan ochotę się spotkać - z dr Dudą w domu izolowanym od środka - to też mogę zorganizować.


Murowanym ?

----------


## asolt

> http://czarnyiczerwony.info/Sojec przeczytajcie ten list


Ciekawe gdzie moderator ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Murowanym ?


  Może Panu wyjaśnię - wyłącznie murowane domy izoluje się od środka, lub na zewnątrz dookoła ( płyta fundamentowa), domy szkieletowe są zrobione właściwie z izolacji. A  materiał izolacyjny przyklejony do mury za fundamentem nie jest izolacją z definicji. 
*długość i szerokość przegrody są nieograniczone* oraz *	przepływ ciepła odbywa się w kierunku prostopadłym do powierzchni przegrody
*
i  1)	pole temperatury oraz gęstości strumienia ciepła są ustalone w czasie

Ma Pan ochotę na spotkanie z Panem Dudą w domu izolowanym?

----------


## DEZET

> Przyznaję, że przy zużyciu na izolowany dom 100m2 650kWh przez 160 dni sezonu grzewczego, (bo dała w/w pompa trochę ponad 2500kWh ) wszelkie OZE jest nieekonomiczne to przecież 2 zł dziennie, ale cel jest ZERO na ogrzewania czyli dom pasywny. Uzyskanie tego dodatkowego 1800kWh ( 2500kWh - 650 ) bezpośrednio z OZE byłoby znacznie droższe niż 3000 zł  - cena pompy.
>   Wewnątrz domu będzie tania i świetnie działająca instalacja podczerwonego ogrzewania podłogowego - płaszczowego. Pozwala to ta transmisje nadmiaru ciepła i *na chłodzenie* - oraz prawie nic nie kosztuje.
>  Po zimie... jak w DTR-ki dawno nie wierzę.


Nieprzemijający optymizm: "prawie nic nie kosztuje" :smile:  Przy mocy ok200W/m to jest faktycznie nic. Promieniowanie podczerwone chłodzi?
Skoro w DTR nie wierzysz, na jakiej podstawie zakupiłeś panel pv i wiatrak - patrząc na gabaryty?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nieprzemijający optymizm: "prawie nic nie kosztuje" Przy mocy ok200W/m to jest faktycznie nic. Promieniowanie podczerwone chłodzi?
> Skoro w DTR nie wierzysz, na jakiej podstawie zakupiłeś panel pv i wiatrak - patrząc na gabaryty?


 Promieniowanie podczerwone ogrzewało moje mieszkanie przez 18 lat, więc się nie obawiam o "niechodzenie" - to zresztą najlepsze ogrzewanie podłogowe. Słońce nie ogrzewa powietrza a grunt - powietrze nagrzewa się od gruntu. Wyższość podczerowonego podłogowego na hydraulicznym:
 - błyskawiczny czas działania - od 1 do 5 minut 
-nie ma znaczenia jakie jest wykończenie podłogi i jakie meble - może być skóra niedźwiedzia na grubych dechach
- sporo tańszy montaż
- możliwość odprowadzania nadmiaru ciepła 
gdy źródłem jest pompa ciepła
 - super działająca klimatyzacja
- najniższa temperatura czynnika
-- możliwość odprowadzania nadmiaru ciepła

Co do zakupu PV i wiatrowni - nie kupowałem - dostałem za darmo do testowania. Zobaczę ile daje faktycznie i o ile trzeba zwiększyć zestaw by dawł 5 kWh/24h - bo tyle potrzeba do ogrzania 100m2 domu izolowanego.

----------


## honefoss

> 2. Zwarta bryła
> 3. Prosty dach


No i właśnie w tej kwestii naszły mnie wątpliwości. Jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. Juz wiem, ze ma to być parterówka, dach dwuspadowy, prosta bryła. Czyli powinno być tanio...? Wpadły mi w oko dwa dość podobne projekty:
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...enu=120&Part=3
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...862.html#rzuty
Proste bryły, parterowe, dachy dwuspadowe, żadnych ozdóbek ani komplikacji. No to dlaczego jeden z tych domów jest ponad 100 tys droższy?? Przynajmniej tak wynika z kosztorysu zamieszczonego na stronie. Ten pierwszy, stan deweloperski z instalacjami: 369 plus 15% na doprowadzenie do stanu "pod klucz" daje razem 424 tys. Dużo... Drugi dom ma kosztować pod klucz 288 tys... Różnica 136 tys? Dlaczego ? No dobrze, pierwszy jest tych 15m większy, ale to chyba nie tłumaczy wszystkiego.
Czy ktoś znający się na rzeczy mógłby rzucić okiem i powiedzieć mi, czy projekt domu z Archipelagu faktycznie jest jakiś felerny (bo drogi jak na ten typ i metraż) czy może to raczej Pelikan ma zaniżony kosztorys...? A może Pelikan ma jakieś zalety których moje oko laika nie dostrzega i faktycznie da się go wybudować za tak relatywnie małe pieniądze?

----------


## skrabi

w EX8 z archipelagu masz płaski taras/dach, poprawne jego wykonanie niestety mocno podnosi koszt inwestycji :/

ja niedoszacowalem ten punkt u siebie i teraz mocno załuję, taniej wyszloby mi zrobić garaż pod domem niz poza bryłą

----------


## honefoss

To nie jest taras tylko zwykły, płaski dach - chyba najtańszy z możliwych...?
Pelikan ma już dach z kątem nachylenia takim samym jak część mieszkalna.

----------


## imrahil

> To nie jest taras tylko zwykły, płaski dach - chyba najtańszy z możliwych...?
> Pelikan ma już dach z kątem nachylenia takim samym jak część mieszkalna.


Np. powierzchnia zabudowy większa o 35 m2 ? I chyba więcej przeszkleń.
Koszt płaskiego dachu może się znacznie różnić w zależności od technologii.

----------


## skrabi

dach można zrobić w zupełnie przyzwoitej cenie, u mnie niestety MPZP zabrania płaskich dachów, więc musiałem zrobić taras :/ co wyjdzie trochę drożej niż założyłem

----------


## imrahil

mam tak samo. ale generalnie to i tak fajnie będzie wyjść na ten taras  :smile: . co będzie droższego w tarasie? balustrada? czy generalnie chodzi o konstrukcję, bo można zrobić płaski dach o konstrukcji drewnianej a nie żelbetowej?

----------


## Takeshi

Taras fajna sprawa.. sam sie zastanawiam nad tym rozwiazniem. Podobaja mi sie domu w stylu "pudelka od zapalek" jak to mowi moja kobieta. Patrzac na projekty domow to robi sie moda na takie domy. Ciekaw jestem jak sie mieszka w Nim  :smile:

----------


## gabrycha 2211

Tak  mi przyszło do głowy czy ktoś z waz interesował się całkowitym kosztem budowy domu z gliny ?

Jak to ma się do tradycyjnego sposobu budowy 

Ostatnio dużo czytam o glinie i wiem , ze zamiast cekolu na ścianach można położyć glinę . Glinę można wygładzić i malować - jest taniej zdrowiej i ładniej 

Ciekawa jestem jakie są wasze opinie

----------


## firewall

> No i właśnie w tej kwestii naszły mnie wątpliwości. Jestem na etapie wyboru projektu. Juz wiem, ze ma to być parterówka, dach dwuspadowy, prosta bryła. Czyli powinno być tanio...? Wpadły mi w oko dwa dość podobne projekty:
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...enu=120&Part=3
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...862.html#rzuty
> Proste bryły, parterowe, dachy dwuspadowe, żadnych ozdóbek ani komplikacji. No to dlaczego jeden z tych domów jest ponad 100 tys droższy?? Przynajmniej tak wynika z kosztorysu zamieszczonego na stronie. Ten pierwszy, stan deweloperski z instalacjami: 369 plus 15% na doprowadzenie do stanu "pod klucz" daje razem 424 tys. Dużo... Drugi dom ma kosztować pod klucz 288 tys... Różnica 136 tys? Dlaczego ? No dobrze, pierwszy jest tych 15m większy, ale to chyba nie tłumaczy wszystkiego.
> Czy ktoś znający się na rzeczy mógłby rzucić okiem i powiedzieć mi, czy projekt domu z Archipelagu faktycznie jest jakiś felerny (bo drogi jak na ten typ i metraż) czy może to raczej Pelikan ma zaniżony kosztorys...? A może Pelikan ma jakieś zalety których moje oko laika nie dostrzega i faktycznie da się go wybudować za tak relatywnie małe pieniądze?


oba domy nie spełniają punktu 2. W każdym stosunek A/V jest fatalny. Łatwiej jest uzyskać energooszczędność w tym Ex, poprzez odcięcie termiczne  strefy mieszkalnej.

----------


## gorbag

> Ostatnio dużo czytam o glinie i wiem , ze zamiast cekolu na ścianach można położyć glinę . Glinę można wygładzić i malować - jest taniej zdrowiej i ładniej


Zdrowiej może być, ładniej - kwestia gustu, ale niekoniecznie będzie taniej.
Są dwa podejścia do ekologii. Można mieć coś prawie za darmo i zrobić samemu, albo bardzo przepłacić za przedrostek "eko" w jakiejś firmie. 

Czy chcesz to zrobić samodzielnie? Czy mieszankę do nakładania na ściany też chcesz zrobić samodzielnie? Jeśli tak, to może być tanio, ale jak nie masz dużego doświadczenia, to mogą wyjść dziwne rzeczy.

Jeśli jednak chcesz kupić gotową mieszankę z worka i wynająć specjalistę, to nie licz że będzie taniej.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Glina ma tym większy sens, im bardziej idziesz w naturalne materiały.

Czyli -- ściany ze słomy (pozyskanej lokalnie), tynkowane gliną (pozyskaną lokalnie).

----------


## DEZET

Generalnie glina raczej nadaje się do  budowy przez zapaleńców z własnym zapleczem: słoma, glina, drewno. Inaczej pozyskanie tego nie będzie tanie. A zdrowiej? Co to właściwie oznacza dla nas czym pokryte są ściany? Moim zdaniem, to jak z tym sławnym "oddychaniem ścian"... brrrr.....

----------


## atsyrut

jakoś ta glina nie przemawia do mnie.... faktycznie zgodzę się z przedmówcami - jak chcmey miec tanio to sami musimy wydobyć i zrobić mieszanke a potem położyć.... tylko do tego potrzeba wprawy....

----------


## anitadywanowicz

Moim zdaniem bardzo dużo można zaoszczędzić na wykończeniówce, jeśli się zaangażuje rodzinę. Takie panele czy kafelki warto położyć samodzielnie

----------


## miloszenko

> Moim zdaniem bardzo dużo można zaoszczędzić na wykończeniówce, jeśli się zaangażuje rodzinę. Takie panele czy kafelki warto położyć samodzielnie


Akurat panele klasc samemu to zadna oszczednosc. Bez problemu znajdziesz panel z montazem  i 8% na fakturze taniej niz kupic samemu z 23% vatem i sie jeszcze narobisz.

Oszczednosc mozna znalesc w wielu innych miejscach, wybierac technologie latwe w montazu i robic samemu.

Fundamenty i mury mozna zrobic i w tydzien jak sie bedzie mialo z 2 preznych pomocnikow wlacznie z ociepleniem (szalunki styro zalewane betonem).

Wykonczeniowka owszem, ale jesli sie chce tanio to lazienka czy kuchnia powinny miec jak najmniej zakamarkow, wtedy samemu latwo i szybko powinno pojsc.

Generalnie lazienki i kompletna kuchnia to jest koszt znaczny i tutaj najbardziej mozna poplynac...

----------


## miloszenko

Mialem oferte na panele tylko w opcji z montazem za 42 zl/m2.

Te same panele gdzie indziej nie schodzily ponizej 50 PLN, paneli bylo ok 50 m2, z tych 50 zl odzyskalbym max ok 11% wiec nie oplacalo sie samemu...

----------


## Arturo72

> Montażu za darmo nie ma, a że różnica w VAT jest do zwrotu i montaż nie jest skomplikowany to akurat na podłogach można sporo zaoszczędzić.


Dokładnie tak.



> Mialem oferte na panele tylko w opcji z montazem za 42 zl/m2.
> Te same panele gdzie indziej nie schodzily ponizej 50 PLN, paneli bylo ok 50 m2, z tych 50 zl odzyskalbym max ok 11% wiec nie oplacalo sie samemu...


A jeszcze gdzie indziej te panele były zapewne po 45zł/m2,wystarczyło poszukać,podobnie jak z wodną podłogówką  :wink: 

Nie ma czegoś takiego jak montaż gratis (tak popularny na allegro)
Też w pierwszym momencie napaliłem się na montaż gratis np:
http://allegro.pl/panele-dab-filadelfia-adveture-montaz-gratis-i3626502476.html
ale podrążyłem temat i okazało się,że te gratis to jednak kosztuje co najmniej zwrot VAT  :smile: 
Za niewiele niższą cenę brutto(23%) kupiłem takie same panele a że miałem tego ok.90m2 także wyszedłem sporo na swoje  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Dokładnie tak.
> 
> A jeszcze gdzie indziej te panele były zapewne po 45zł/m2,wystarczyło poszukać,podobnie jak z wodną podłogówką 
> 
> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak montaż gratis (tak popularny na allegro)
> Też w pierwszym momencie napaliłem się na montaż gratis np:
> http://allegro.pl/panele-dab-filadelfia-adveture-montaz-gratis-i3626502476.html
> ale podrążyłem temat i okazało się,że te gratis to jednak kosztuje co najmniej zwrot VAT 
> Za niewiele niższą cenę brutto(23%) kupiłem takie same panele a że miałem tego ok.90m2 także wyszedłem sporo na swoje


Kilka popularnych portali sprzedajacych panele ma usuge w "cenie" ale mozna sie naciac na dowolny sklep z prawdziwym oddzialem, gdzie cena owszem, jest z montazem ale ten montaz to np 30-40 zl /m2 extra !!!

To juz jest chamstwo, no chyba ze kupujesz deske po 300zl/m2 to moze i by to mialo sens...

Arturo, mozna szukac, sprawdzac, ale sam wiesz dobrze, ze jak budowa ruszy to czesto ledwo idzie nadazyc biezace sprawy, wiele rzczy zamawia sie z wyprzedzeniem, zmiany powoduja ze kazdy plan legnie w gruzach, itd.

Wszystko trzeba ogarnac przed wbiciej pierwszej lopaty. To juz jest niezla oszczednosc, potem 80% zrobic samemu, i na koncu najlepiej sprzedac po cenie rynkowej i kolejny stawiac z zysku  :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> i na koncu najlepiej sprzedac po cenie rynkowej i kolejny stawiac z zysku


Temu jestem przeciwny  :smile: 
Jeśli chce się budować jedynie na kilka lat to nie ma znczenia jakie materiały zapoda się na budowę,jaki system grzewczy będzie grzał dom.
Mogą to być najtańsze badziewia,łącznie z kablami bo to tylko na kilka lat...
Ale jak ma się w perspektywie dożycie w takim domu to wybiera się trwałe materały dobrej jakości,pozwalające bezstresowo oczekiwać osoby z kosą  :wink: 

Przed budową planowałem cały SSZ,wykończeniówka była prowadzona na bieżąco  :smile:

----------


## qubic

> Mogą to być najtańsze badziewia,łącznie z kablami bo to tylko na kilka lat...


jak korzystasz z prądu to musisz mieć kable.....  :wink:

----------


## mest

Wydaje mi się,że po pierwsze trzeba sobie określić jaki ten dom ma być? Nie mam na myśli parterówka czy z poddaszem, ale chodzi mi o takie rzeczy jak właśnie WM, żeby później w jednym momencie nie podejmować decyzji aha ktoś mi powiedział, że to dobre to ja biorę i kasa leci. Kolejna sprawa to materiał na ściany, rodzaj i grubość ocieplenia, sposób ogrzewania domu. Te tematy analizowałem przed budową. Pisałem na forum i każdy doradzał, przedstawiał swój punkt widzenia, a jeśli chodzi o wykończenie to tego nie ustaliliśmy przed rozpoczęciem budowy i będziemy myśleć dopiero teraz. Ważne że koncepcja domu ciepłego się utrzymała. Jak energooszczędnie  to na całej linii: okna,ocieplenie,ogrzewanie itd. Na razie nie wychodzi nam tanio ale też nie jest jakoś mega drogo. Mam nadzieję, że domek odwdzięczy się niskimi rachunkami :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Kolego, masz bardzo złe podejście również do tego tematu ale to nie znaczy, że to jest normą!
> Budowa to już tylko sama realizacja wcześniej przygotowanego planu, nie myl tego planu z kilkoma papierkami zwanymi projektem. Jak tego planu nie miałeś to realizacja jest partyzantką jak piszesz! Ale tak też nie musi być. Wydłuż czas budowy, stań obok, zastanów się, pomyśl. Będziesz miał dobrze i nie drogo a nie ciągły płacz, że czegoś się nie opłaca kupować/montować, rekuperator to oszustwo, WM nie działa itd.


Kszhu, spokojnie, bez nerwow, ja sie tylko dziele swoimi spostrzezeniami, ktore dosc czesto odzwierciedlaja czy uwidaczniaja to co generalnie jednak norma jest.

Wielu przed budowa sobie mysli: jak dojde do tego etapu to cos wybierzemy, zdecydujemy, ciekawe sa opowiesci jak sie ustala gdzie maja byc gniazdka po tym jak elektryk juz poszedl  :big tongue:  Albo czy dac zolta folie czy srebrna jak sie skonczylo klasc welne, albo innemu koledze polozyli polowe welny podczas schniecia tynkow i ani on ani kierbud nie widzieli w tym nic zlego, a ze z welny miejscami kapalo to wtedy dopiero bylo drapanie po glowie.

Dlugo by wymieniac, wiele osob opowiada mi co tam u nich na budowie, i gdyby przeszli przez kluczowe watki na FM to wiekszosc tych problemow nigdy by nie wystapila, dlatego pisze i uczulam :smile: 

WM bardzo wielu nadal nie ma, zwlaszcza Ci, ktorzy buduja najtaniej, i jakos ich rachunki za CO/CWU nie odbiegaja od tego, co pokazuja domy z WM....

----------


## qubic

> Kolego, masz bardzo złe podejście również do tego tematu ale to nie znaczy, że to jest normą!
> Budowa to już tylko sama realizacja wcześniej przygotowanego planu, nie myl tego planu z kilkoma papierkami zwanymi projektem. Jak tego planu nie miałeś to realizacja jest partyzantką jak piszesz! Ale tak też nie musi być. Wydłuż czas budowy, stań obok, zastanów się, pomyśl. Będziesz miał dobrze i nie drogo a nie ciągły płacz, że czegoś się nie opłaca kupować/montować, rekuperator to oszustwo, WM nie działa itd.


miloszenko raczej ma zdroworozsądkowe podejście do budowanie,ponieważ przy całym tym dokładnym planowaniu i drobiazgowym przygotowaniom towarzyszy najzwyklej w świecie czynnik "ludzki"
poza tym nie każdy ma czas wszystko sam planować, większość osób jest zajęta poważniejszymi zadaniami niż budowanie a niestety prawda jest taka że na fachowcach nie można polegać więc stąd bierze się większość problemów z budowaniem .
a płacz zawsze będzie bo na świecie jeszcze się nie urodził taki geniusz który byłby w 100% zadowolony ze swojego dzieła  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

Nie wiem czy wiecie, ale NFOŚiGW ponad rok temu ogłosił program dofinansowania domów energooszczednych i pasywnych.
Dotychczas program ten szedł jak krew z nosa.
Ale jest nadzieja  :smile: . Więcej szczegółów tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6175380 
Kto wie, być może niedługo da się wybudować tanio i dobrze ?

----------


## HenoK

> Uczulenie na TB? 
> Daj znać o wynikach jutrzejszego spotkania.


Nie potwierdzam, nie zaprzeczam  :smile: .
Przecież pisałem, że mnie nie zaprosili  :sad: .

----------


## qubic

> tzw. doradcy inwestora, którzy za kwotę ok. 10.000zł za całą budowę są w kontakcie ze wszystkimi wykonawcami, sprzedawcami mat. bud. itd. Raportują stale i zwięźle inwestorowi, który sam jak zechce może wszystko sprawdzić łącznie z cenami materiałów, usług itp.
> W skali całej inwestycji kwota dla doradcy jest nie wielka a pozwala zaoszczędzić na pozostałych kosztach, mieć odpowiednią jakość i odpowiedni czas za określoną cenę.


o to zaskoczyłeś mnie bo nie słyszałem o takiej instytucji ale pomysł bardzo fajny i wart rozważenia. fajnie by było gdyby jeszcze polecali sprawdzone ekipy i mieli gotowe umowy.
niestety tutaj naszła mnie refleksja że to raczej dotyczy dużych miast  :sad:

----------


## nydar

Zgadzamy się rzadko a właściwie nigdy.
Doradca inwestycyjny to świetny pomysł,chyba że coś przespałem.(w sensie autorski)
Brawo kol.Kszhu.

----------


## nydar

Mam sąsiada który jest firmą ,,inwestor zastępczy" ale dla dużych inwestorów.Wiesz kilka tysięcy m3 kubatury.Nie skojarzyłem .Ktoś kto jest gdzieś daleko albo co nie chce się na tym znać to potencjalny klient dla takiej funkcji.Ciekawe.
ps. wydajesz się bardziej sympatyczny :yes:

----------


## qubic

kszhu , takiego "upierdliwego"  :wink:  doradcę jak ty to chętnie widziałbym na swojej budowie. mina fachowców- bezcenna  :smile:

----------


## milenka 2

Doświadczeni forumowicze zapytam może troszkę nie na temat co należy ustalić  z firmą budowlaną i na co zwrócić uwagę przy wyborze takowej zanim przystąpi do realizacji projektu jak mądrze negocjować cenę ,warunki?

----------


## marek_czeczot

> Czyli płatność tylko po odbiorze danego etapu, najlepiej kilka dni później, żadnych zaliczek. Dobrze ok. 10% kwoty nawet do kilku miesięcy po ostatniej robocie - to pozwoli na niezwłoczne ew. poprawki.


Kurcze, utopia  :smile:  Nie słyszałem żeby jakiś wykonawca się godził na takie warunki...

----------


## Arturo72

> Kurcze, utopia  Nie słyszałem żeby jakiś wykonawca się godził na takie warunki...


Czyli słabo jesteś przygotowany do budowy lub za słabo szukałeś  :smile: 
W moim przypadku rozliczenie także następowało po wykonananiu danego etapu budowy,bez zaliczki początkowej  :smile: 
Szukaj aż znajdziesz,dobra ekipa nie zechce zaliczki bo wie,że jak dobrze coś wykona to zawsze dostanie zapłatę,partacze wręcz odwrotnie,zawczasu chcą zgarnać kasę,żeby później nie zostać z niczym.

----------


## lustrzana

> Kurcze, utopia  Nie słyszałem żeby jakiś wykonawca się godził na takie warunki...


Też tak mam. Żadnych zaliczek przed robotą. Materiał wyceniony przez wykonawcę przed budową, ale ja zamawiam i płacę (jak znajdę taniej, bierzemy z mojego źródła). Umówione 3 duże etapy fundamenty, ssz i stan deweloperski. Płacę w trakcie po wykonaniu podetapów, a płatność 30% z każdego etapu przerzucone jest na następny etap - płącone w trakcie tego następnego.

Jak na razie, a robimy deweloperkę to działa.

No właśnie zaczęlismy szkieleciaka w sumie w lipcu (1.07 przyszło drewno). Jesteśmy na etapie instalacji. Z zewnątrz zamknięty łącznie z elewacją, szambo jest, zbiornik na gaz bedzie za tydzień, studnia przebadana jest, solary są, Wewnatrz szaleje mój główny wykonawca - wypełnianie wełną i reszta ścianek wewnętrznych, instalacja elektryczna rozciągnięta, do puszek czekamy na ścianki, c.o. brak fizycznie zawieszonych grzejników na gorze - dół podłogówka zrobiona, wod-kan do łazienek dociągnięte. Schody się robią, czekamy na drzwi wewnętrzne, płytki są, panele upatrzone, biały montaż kupiony.
Cały czas planuję przeprowadzkę w grudniu, mąż stuka się w głowę widząc zwisające przewody :wink: )

----------


## sunrise121

> Nie wiem czy wiecie, ale NFOŚiGW ponad rok temu ogłosił program dofinansowania domów energooszczednych i pasywnych.
> Dotychczas program ten szedł jak krew z nosa. Kto wie, być może niedługo da się wybudować tanio i dobrze ?


Witam. Ja Ciebie nie rozumie. Na innym forum " Tanie i komfortowe domy zużywające od 0 do 20 kWh/m2 rocznie" piszesz, że takiego domu się nie wybuduje, a tutaj piszesz, że jest nadzieja. Tam walczysz z pianą na ustach, że aż nie ma z Tobą konkretnej dyskusji na temat wykonania dachu, osadzenia okien, czy stopnia ocieplenia budynku, a tutaj wychodzisz z wiadomością o programie* NFOŚiGW*. Kim w końcu chcesz być na tych forach? Maszynistą czy hamulcowym? Z tego wynika, że jesteś za a nawet przeciw.* NFOŚiGW* dysponując sumą *300 000 000 zł*, wyznaczył dopłatę do domów pasywnych i postawił takie warunki zaporowe, że w roku 2013 znalazł się tylko jeden inwestor, który postanowił z tego skorzystać. Korzyść w roku 2013 jest obopólna, inwestor ma dotację *50 000 zł obciążoną podatkiem 19%, a NFOŚiGW składając pieniądze na konto 5% ma zysk 15 000 000 zł.* Obie strony są zadowolone. Tak to się w Polsce kręci. Wymagania jakie stawia fundusz obejmują odpowiednią izolację termiczną fundamentów, ścian i dachu, szczelności budynku i braku mostków termicznych, do tego dochodzi weryfikator, który sprawdza to wszystko na każdym etapie budowy i za pracę którego musi zapłacić inwestor. Suma sumarum z *50 000 zł w dłoni zostanie 25 000 zł.* A weryfikacja domu pasywnego jest prosta i trwa 5 minut !!! Ponieważ dom pasywny jest ogrzewany bezpośrednio prądem to wystarczy odczytać wynik kWh z podlicznika ogrzewania w miesiącach zimowych i podzielić przez metraż domu. W Polsce jest tak, że jak mamy światło zielone w jakiejś sprawie to zaraz się znajdzie pretekst i pod nim zapala się światło czerwone, bo są dodatkowe osoby, które muszą z tego skorzystać.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam. Ja Ciebie nie rozumie. Na innym forum " Tanie i komfortowe domy zużywające od 0 do 20 kWh/m2 rocznie" piszesz, że takiego domu się nie wybuduje, a tutaj piszesz, że jest nadzieja. Tam walczysz z pianą na ustach, że aż nie ma z Tobą konkretnej dyskusji na temat wykonania dachu, osadzenia okien, czy stopnia ocieplenia budynku, a tutaj wychodzisz z wiadomością o programie* NFOŚiGW*. Kim w końcu chcesz być na tych forach? Maszynistą czy hamulcowym? Z tego wynika, że jesteś za a nawet przeciw.* NFOŚiGW* dysponując sumą *300 000 000 zł*, wyznaczył dopłatę do domów pasywnych i postawił takie warunki zaporowe, że w roku 2013 znalazł się tylko jeden inwestor, który postanowił z tego skorzystać. Korzyść w roku 2013 jest obopólna, inwestor ma dotację *50 000 zł obciążoną podatkiem 19%, a NFOŚiGW składając pieniądze na konto 5% ma zysk 15 000 000 zł.* Obie strony są zadowolone. Tak to się w Polsce kręci. Wymagania jakie stawia fundusz obejmują odpowiednią izolację termiczną fundamentów, ścian i dachu, szczelności budynku i braku mostków termicznych, do tego dochodzi weryfikator, który sprawdza to wszystko na każdym etapie budowy i za pracę którego musi zapłacić inwestor. Suma sumarum z *50 000 zł w dłoni zostanie 25 000 zł.* A weryfikacja domu pasywnego jest prosta i trwa 5 minut !!! Ponieważ dom pasywny jest ogrzewany bezpośrednio prądem to wystarczy odczytać wynik kWh z podlicznika ogrzewania w miesiącach zimowych i podzielić przez metraż domu. W Polsce jest tak, że jak mamy światło zielone w jakiejś sprawie to zaraz się znajdzie pretekst i pod nim zapala się światło czerwone, bo są dodatkowe osoby, które muszą z tego skorzystać.


Zrozumiałbyś, gdybyś przeczytał, czego dotyczył link w poscie, który cytujesz


> Mam dla Was dobrą wiadomość . W dniu jutrzejszym ma podobno odbyć się spotkanie decydentów NFOŚiGW z wybitnym ekspertem od tanich i komfortowych domów pasywnych. 
> Jest więc szansa, że cały program ruszy z kopyta. Podobno w ciągu kilku lat ma powstać w ramach tego programu ok. 10 000 domów zeroenergtycznych.


Wiesz kto był tym "wybitnym ekspertem od tanich i komfortowych domów pasywnych" ?

Nie zwalczam domów pasywnych, ani nawet izolacji, tylko idiotów, którzy nie mają o tych sprawach pojęcia, a piszą o nich tak, jakby na ich budowie zjedli zęby.
Bo tylko głupiec może pisać, że wybudowanie domu pasywnego jest proste i w dodatku taki dom da się wybudować w cenie domu "zwykłego".

Widzę jednak, że chociaż zrozumiałeś to, że nikt za wybudowanie takiego domu nie da Ci 50 tys. zł.
Zaraz potem jednak strzelasz kolejną gafę o weryfikacji domu pasywnego w 5 minut - wiesz ilu chętnych by się na taka dopłatę zgłosiło? Przez rok by jechali na agregacie, albo wyprowadziliby się do hotelu, byle tylko mieć zużycie energii na poziomie 15kWh/m2 rocznie.

Dobrze jednak, że piszesz to w dziale "Pasja budowania!", a nie "Wymiana doświadczeń".

----------


## sunrise121

> Bo tylko głupiec może pisać, że wybudowanie domu pasywnego jest proste i w dodatku taki dom da się wybudować w cenie domu "zwykłego". Widzę jednak, że chociaż zrozumiałeś to, że nikt za wybudowanie takiego domu nie da Ci 50 tys. zł.
> Zaraz potem jednak strzelasz kolejną gafę o weryfikacji domu pasywnego w 5 minut - wiesz ilu chętnych by się na taka dopłatę zgłosiło? Przez rok by jechali na agregacie, albo wyprowadziliby się do hotelu, byle tylko mieć zużycie energii na poziomie 15kWh/m2 rocznie.


Witam. Tak to jest jak się wysoko mniema o sobie, a wszystkich innych inwestorów uważa za złodziei i krętaczy. Jeżeli jest tak jak myślisz, to co daje dyskusja ze złodziejem i krętaczem? Z tego widać, że doradzasz *NFOŚiGW*, tak skutecznie, aby cała Polska w okresie kontrolnym nie mieszkała w hotelach i wspomagała się agregatami. Masz duże zmartwienie. Tym sposobem każdą ideę domów pasywnych można pogrzebać na rzecz pieców węglowych i marnotrawstwa energii. Jak się z prostej sprawy osadzenia okien pisze pracę doktorską, to cena jej musi być wysoka a efekty żadne. Jak się z prostej sprawy wykonania konstrukcji stropu, robi pracę na stalowych mostkach termicznych *(patrz zdjęcie TB strona 11 tego tego forum)*, to cena musi być wysoka a efekty żadne.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam. Tak to jest jak się wysoko mniema o sobie, a wszystkich innych inwestorów uważa za złodziei i krętaczy. Jeżeli jest tak jak myślisz, to co daje dyskusja ze złodziejem i krętaczem? Z tego widać, że doradzasz *NFOŚiGW*, tak skutecznie, aby cała Polska w okresie kontrolnym nie mieszkała w hotelach i wspomagała się agregatami. Masz duże zmartwienie. Tym sposobem każdą ideę domów pasywnych można pogrzebać na rzecz pieców węglowych i marnotrawstwa energii. Jak się z prostej sprawy osadzenia okien pisze pracę doktorską, to cena jej musi być wysoka a efekty żadne. Jak się z prostej sprawy wykonania konstrukcji stropu, robi pracę na stalowych mostkach termicznych *(patrz zdjęcie TB strona 11 tego tego forum)*, to cena musi być wysoka a efekty żadne.


Nic takiego nie napisałem - napisałem tylko, że Twoja "licznikowa" metoda sprawdzania zużycia energii do ogrzewania nie przejdzie, bo jest zbyt prosta do obejścia, a w końcu chodzi tu o wydawanie publicznych pieniędzy. Ideę domów pasywnych grzebią tacy dyletanci jak Ty, którzy nie potrafią policzyć ile ciepła przejdzie przez ściankę stalową z 1mm blachy, a chcą wypowiadają się na temat domów pasywnych.
Co do montażu okien, to całej tej dyskusji i udowadniania nie byłoby, gdybyś nie twierdził, że przez stalowe kotwy mocujące okna w warstwie ocieplenia ucieka prawie całe ciepło z domu.
Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi z tym zdjęciem : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5949320 ? Skąd wiesz jak te belki stropowe są użyte? Stropy z takimi belkami bardzo dobrze sprawdzają się do rozprowadzenia instalacji :

http://twojdachtwojdom.com/static/show/id=5
Jeszcze dużo musisz się nauczyć, zanim uda Ci się wybudować dom pasywny, czy nawet taki, który dostanie dofinansowanie z NFOŚiGW.

----------


## מרכבה

*HenoK* wiesz jak jest z chwastami ? ciągle je wyrywasz, a te odrastają, tak samo jest z hipotezami naszych formułowych "guru"
To by trzeba było jakiegoś psychologa zasięgnąć, co on by poradził, na takie przypadki jak TB.
Puki co pozostaje, szczegółowe badanie tego co chcą przestawiać jako swoje hipotezy.
Różnica jest zasadnicza między cytowaniem "teorii" wypraktykowanej, a głoszeniem hipotez .
Wedle rozumowania naszych formułowych wataszków ... 
każda instrukcja obsługi czy montażu to teoria.... jak masz napisane na rysunku jak połączyć kable elektryczne ..
to też jest teoria ... na co mnie to ... i uziemienie do rury od kranu z ciepłą wodą ...
a w kranie potem 40V ! 
To co przestawia Henok oparte jest na wiedzy empirczynej ! dokładnie takiej wiedzy , a nie hipotezach .

Równie dobrze można nie wierzyć w to co się widzi na ekranie komputera .

PS.
Właśnie sobie zapodaje program CFD do symulacji przepływu ciepła i dynamiki płynów ... ponieważ szukam na jedno pytanie odpowiedzi ...
jak ruszyć powietrze bez wentylatora i jedną z dróg jest zastosowanie oprogramowania.
Przy którym zastosowano całą empirczyną wiedzę i zamknięto ją w algorytmach ..

----------


## sunrise121

> Nic takiego nie napisałem - napisałem tylko, że Twoja "licznikowa" metoda sprawdzania zużycia energii do ogrzewania nie przejdzie, bo jest zbyt prosta do obejścia, a w końcu chodzi tu o wydawanie publicznych pieniędzy. Ideę domów pasywnych grzebią tacy dyletanci jak Ty, którzy nie potrafią policzyć ile ciepła przejdzie przez ściankę stalową z 1mm blachy, a chcą wypowiadają się na temat domów pasywnych.
> Co do montażu okien, to całej tej dyskusji i udowadniania nie byłoby, gdybyś nie twierdził, że przez stalowe kotwy mocujące okna w warstwie ocieplenia ucieka prawie całe ciepło z domu.
>  Skąd wiesz jak te belki stropowe są użyte? Stropy z takimi belkami bardzo dobrze sprawdzają się do rozprowadzenia instalacji :
> Jeszcze dużo musisz się nauczyć, zanim uda Ci się wybudować dom pasywny, czy nawet taki, który dostanie dofinansowanie z NFOŚiGW.


Witam. Widać z Twoich wypowiedzi, że wszyscy, którzy starają się o wybudowanie domu pasywnego, mają na uwadze tylko wyciągnięcie pieniędzy, a budowę własnego domu na lata, wykonać za grosze. To jest myślenie państwowe, które ma nas za złodziei i krętaczy. Dzisiaj elektroniczny licznik poboru prądu wskaże w sposób jednoznaczny zużycie energii w każdym dowolnym dniu, który można porównać z wykresem temperatur okresu zimowego. Jest prosto to i wynik będzie rzeczywisty. Jak ścianka stalowa *1mm*, leży w warstwie ocieplenia o tej samej temperaturze płasko,* to nie przenosi ciepła*. *Jak ją postawisz na sztorc*, że jednym końcem sięga wysokiej temperatury (sufit) a drugim niskiej (podłoga nieocieplonego poddasza) *to staje się mostkiem termicznym !!!!* Na tym stropie doliczyłem się *800 mostków termicznych*. Jeżeli jeden przeniesie ciepło *0,5 W* to w tej ilości wychodzi moc *2000 kWh w sezonie zimowym*. To jest przykład przerostu formy nad treścią. Jak jest łatwiej rozprowadzić media, to potem jest trudniej zejść z roczną stratą ciepła poniżej *30 kWh/m2*. Takie rozwiązanie nie nadaje się do domów pasywnych i energooszczędnych. Ten sam strop można zrobić bez użycia stali. Musisz to zrozumieć. To samo dotyczy okien, ale tam nie ma możliwości aby stal była umiejscowiona płasko w tej samej temperaturze, bo kotwy okienne stoją na sztorc i łączą mocno ocieplony mur z zimną ramą okienną. To też musisz zrozumieć, *aby dyskutować świadomie o stratach i przewodzeniu ciepła*.

----------


## מרכבה

sunrise121 tobie już podziękujemy za te wykłady.
Twoje hipotezy zachowaj dla siebie.


> To też musisz zrozumieć, aby dyskutować świadomie o stratach i przewodzeniu ciepła


 napisałeś o sobie !!! i tylko o sobie .
czekam ścianka 1mm stali ... nic więcej 
ot taka wiata ... z taką ścianą ... szybko U takie przegrody wyliczone tu ... proste jak drut ...
ale widać że nie dla ciebie .? czy się mylę ?

----------


## HenoK

> Witam. Widać z Twoich wypowiedzi, że wszyscy, którzy starają się o wybudowanie domu pasywnego, mają na uwadze tylko wyciągnięcie pieniędzy, a budowę własnego domu na lata, wykonać za grosze. To jest myślenie państwowe, które ma nas za złodziei i krętaczy. Dzisiaj elektroniczny licznik poboru prądu wskaże w sposób jednoznaczny zużycie energii w każdym dowolnym dniu, który można porównać z wykresem temperatur okresu zimowego. Jest prosto to i wynik będzie rzeczywisty.


No proszę. Znalazł się obrońca uciśnionych przez Państwo  :smile: . Wiesz, mam zainstalowany 5 lat temu licznik elektroniczny. Chętnie dowiem się jakie miałem zużycie energii elektrycznej np. w dniu np. 15 sierpnia br. Jesteś w stanie to z niego wyciągnąć ?



> Jak ścianka stalowa *1mm*, leży w warstwie ocieplenia o tej samej temperaturze płasko,* to nie przenosi ciepła*. *Jak ją postawisz na sztorc*, że jednym końcem sięga wysokiej temperatury (sufit) a drugim niskiej (podłoga nieocieplonego poddasza) *to staje się mostkiem termicznym !!!!*


Cały czas chodzi o pionową ściankę stalową z blachy o grubości 1mm oddzielającą dwa pomieszczenia o różnej temperaturze. Ile W/(m2*K) przez tą ściankę przechodzi ? *Jeśli nie potrafisz podać tak prostego wyniku, to nie uda Ci się postawić domu pasywnego.*



> Na tym stropie doliczyłem się *800 mostków termicznych*. Jeżeli jeden przeniesie ciepło *0,5 W* to w tej ilości wychodzi moc *2000 kWh w sezonie zimowym*. To jest przykład przerostu formy nad treścią. Jak jest łatwiej rozprowadzić media, to potem jest trudniej zejść z roczną stratą ciepła poniżej *30 kWh/m2*. Takie rozwiązanie nie nadaje się do domów pasywnych i energooszczędnych. Ten sam strop można zrobić bez użycia stali. Musisz to zrozumieć. To samo dotyczy okien, ale tam nie ma możliwości aby stal była umiejscowiona płasko w tej samej temperaturze, bo kotwy okienne stoją na sztorc i łączą mocno ocieplony mur z zimną ramą okienną. To też musisz zrozumieć, *aby dyskutować świadomie o stratach i przewodzeniu ciepła*.


Gdzie wyczytałeś, że to są mostki termiczne? Dlaczego zakładasz, że ten strop oddziela przestrzenie o różnej temperaturze? 
Zdobądź potrzebną wiedzę, a nie udawaj, że ją posiadasz.
Podawałem Ci przykład innego stropu bez elementów metalowych : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6198698
Skomentowałeś to tak :



> Witam. To jest kołowanie. Dom *"pasywny"* a ściany kolankowe i szczytowe nieocieplone. "Strop" pracochłonny wzięty z kosmosu z ociepleniem 60 cm. *Przykład pasywności budowlanej dzięki PC*. O czym tu rozmawiać. Wstyd upubliczniać takie zdjęcia budowlane, ale to jest modne i na czasie, bo może ktoś w to wdepnie.


Oczywiście domyślam się do czego zmierzasz. *Niedługo ogłosisz - mam super rozwiązanie stropu bez mostków termicznych.* Jest tylko jeden problem - opatentowałem to rozwiązanie, ale nie mam pieniędzy, aby wdrożyć strop do produkcji  :sad: . Jak ktoś za mnie wyłoży kasę,to może mu coś skapnie  :wink: .

----------


## sunrise121

> Cały czas chodzi o pionową ściankę stalową z blachy o grubości 1mm oddzielającą dwa pomieszczenia o różnej temperaturze. Ile W/(m2*K) przez tą ściankę przechodzi ? *Jeśli nie potrafisz podać tak prostego wyniku, to nie uda Ci się postawić domu pasywnego.*
> *Gdzie wyczytałeś, że to są mostki termiczne?* Dlaczego zakładasz, że ten strop oddziela przestrzenie o różnej temperaturze? 
> Zdobądź potrzebną wiedzę, a nie udawaj, że ją posiadasz.


Witam. Zadajesz pytanie bez podania danych wyjściowych i chcesz jeszcze dobrej odpowiedzi. *Jaka jest powierzchnia przechodzenia tego ciepła?* *Jaka jest różnica temperatur między tymi pomieszczeniami?* *Jaki jest czas przechodzenia tego ciepła?* Podaj te dane to Ci odpowiem prosto i logicznie. Strop oddziela dwie przestrzenie, więc przyjąłem najgorsze warunki do obliczeń. *Stalowe łączniki ustawione między różnymi temperaturami zawsze są mostkami termicznym*i. Nie szukaj dziury w całym. Ten strop nie nadaje się do domów pasywnych i energooszczędnych. Drugi strop, który pokazujesz, jest lepszy,bo cały drewniany, ale tak pracochłonny że nieopłacalny w wykonaniu. Jeżeli chcesz się dowiedzieć jak powinien wyglądać prosty strop ciepły, to wypożycz sobie książkę budowlaną z 19 wieku i prześledź rysunki. Dzisiaj z prostej sprawy robi się pracę doktorską, zgarnia kasę wmawiając innym, że jest to wyjście najlepsze. A prawda jest naga: stal przewodzi *260x więcej ciepła niż drewno* więc trzeba jej używać z głową.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam. Zadajesz pytanie bez podania danych wyjściowych i chcesz jeszcze dobrej odpowiedzi. *Jaka jest powierzchnia przechodzenia tego ciepła?* *Jaka jest różnica temperatur między tymi pomieszczeniami?* *Jaki jest czas przechodzenia tego ciepła?* Podaj te dane to Ci odpowiem prosto i logicznie. Strop oddziela dwie przestrzenie, więc przyjąłem najgorsze warunki do obliczeń. *Stalowe łączniki ustawione między różnymi temperaturami zawsze są mostkami termicznym*i. Nie szukaj dziury w całym. Ten strop nie nadaje się do domów pasywnych i energooszczędnych. Drugi strop, który pokazujesz, jest lepszy,bo cały drewniany, ale tak pracochłonny że nieopłacalny w wykonaniu. Jeżeli chcesz się dowiedzieć jak powinien wyglądać prosty strop ciepły, to wypożycz sobie książkę budowlaną z 19 wieku i prześledź rysunki. Dzisiaj z prostej sprawy robi się pracę doktorską, zgarnia kasę wmawiając innym, że jest to wyjście najlepsze. A prawda jest naga: stal przewodzi *260x więcej ciepła niż drewno* więc trzeba jej używać z głową.


A teraz czekam na to rewelacyjne rozwiązanie, *a la sunrise*  :smile: .

----------


## מרכבה

> Jaka jest powierzchnia przechodzenia tego ciepła?


 masz podać U przegrody zbudowanej z 1mm blachy !
przegrody pionowej zwanej ścianą, i podać wartość U jak byś nie wiedział.
Jak widać przekracza to twoje możliwości  :big lol:   a chcesz pouczać.



> A prawda jest naga: stal przewodzi 260x więcej ciepła niż drewno więc trzeba jej używać z głową


 blask twej wiedzy 
nas oślepia ... dla tego tego jeszcze nie wiemy o dzięki ci.

A krynica wody rdzeniowej zalewa nas niczym niagara.

----------


## DEZET

Z wypowiedzi sunrise121 wynika, że każde okna o różnych wielkościach mają inne U, bo mają różne wymiary?! :eek:

----------


## מרכבה

> Z wypowiedzi sunrise121 wynika, że każde okna o różnych wielkościach mają inne U, bo mają różne wymiary?!


Ale nie tylko to ... 
Zapytany o U ściany z blachy milczy.

----------


## sunrise121

> Ale nie tylko to ... 
> Zapytany o U ściany z blachy milczy.


Witam. 5800W/m2K

----------


## מרכבה

> Witam. 5800W/m2K


 egzamin oblany  :sad:  tak że proszę nie pouczać.
 :bash: 
ale cenię to oblanie przez jedne fakt, u wuja google nie pytałeś jak to policzyć.
W tym względzie nas nie oszukałeś to dobrze  :smile:

----------


## RACZKUJĄCA PO 50-TCE

Witam i podpisuję sie pod tymi mądrymi słowami.Nie czytalam ich wcześniej,bo jestem tu nowa,ale szukając projektu kierowałam się dokładnie tymi zasadami i wybralam Z14 GPp,z tym że na garażu powstał taras,a schody spakowane w oddzielonej klatce schodowej po to,że nam teraz na starość dwa piętra nie będą potrzebne,to może syn lub wnuk zechce górę zająć i mieć wejście z sieni i swój taras,a my pod ręką młodych,którzy czasem zajrzą.
Mowiąc powstał,mam na mysli adaptację projektu,bo tak szybko,to nasz domek nie powstanie,gdyż ciągnąć chcemy met.gospodarczą,a przy tym nie znamy się nic na budowaniu,poza tym mnie tam praktycznie nie bedzie,bo ktoś musi na to zarabiać,ale mąż coś tam po pracy potrafi.
Nie wiem,czy szukać firmy,czy lepiej murarza,ktory sukcesywnie będzie podciągał w rytmie dozowania śr.pieniężnych?
Myślę też,co i ile czego by kupić pod koniec roku,by tego wat-u odliczyć?Mam nadzieję,że zdążą z wyd.pozwolenia do końca roku :yes: 
Gratuluję,że tak Państwu szybko poszło i piękny domek powstał prawie do konca.Gdyby tak ktoś mógł coś podpowiedzieć z budujących wg mojego Z14,byloby super,bo nawet nie wiem ile czego trzeba.
Pozdrawiam i nie wiem nawet czego się życzy budującym,tak jak żeglarzom -dobrych wiatrów lub  wody pod kilem(?)-myslę,że uczciwych,sumiennych i pracowitych wykonawców oraz rozmnażania się kasy w portfelu

----------


## RACZKUJĄCA PO 50-TCE

Witam i podpisuję sie pod tymi mądrymi słowami.Nie czytalam ich wcześniej,bo jestem tu nowa,ale szukając projektu kierowałam się dokładnie tymi zasadami i wybralam Z14 GPp,z tym że na garażu powstał taras,a schody spakowane w oddzielonej klatce schodowej po to,że nam teraz na starość dwa piętra nie będą potrzebne,to może syn lub wnuk zechce górę zająć i mieć wejście z sieni i swój taras,a my pod ręką młodych,którzy czasem zajrzą.
Mowiąc powstał,mam na mysli adaptację projektu,bo tak szybko,to nasz domek nie powstanie,gdyż ciągnąć chcemy met.gospodarczą,a przy tym nie znamy się nic na budowaniu,poza tym mnie tam praktycznie nie bedzie,bo ktoś musi na to zarabiać,ale mąż coś tam po pracy potrafi.
Nie wiem,czy szukać firmy,czy lepiej murarza,ktory sukcesywnie będzie podciągał w rytmie dozowania śr.pieniężnych?
Myślę też,co i ile czego by kupić pod koniec roku,by tego wat-u odliczyć?Mam nadzieję,że zdążą z wyd.pozwolenia do końca roku :yes: 
Gratuluję,że tak Państwu szybko poszło i piękny domek powstał prawie do konca.Gdyby tak ktoś mógł coś podpowiedzieć z budujących wg mojego Z14,byloby super,bo nawet nie wiem ile czego trzeba.
Pozdrawiam i nie wiem nawet czego się życzy budującym,tak jak żeglarzom -dobrych wiatrów lub  wody pod kilem(?)-myslę,że uczciwych,sumiennych i pracowitych wykonawców oraz rozmnażania się kasy w portfelu.

----------


## tom2357

Dużo tu mądrych słów padło, ale nie wiem czy wybrzmiało to, co  sprawdziło się u mnie. Ważne jest przy zaoszczędzeniu, żeby znaleźć dobrą, solidną hurtownię z materiałami do budowy, a nie wciskać kasy marketom i innym takim.

----------


## Hova

> Dużo tu mądrych słów padło, ale nie wiem czy wybrzmiało to, co  sprawdziło się u mnie. Ważne jest przy zaoszczędzeniu, żeby znaleźć dobrą, solidną hurtownię z materiałami do budowy, a nie wciskać kasy marketom i innym takim.


To jedno, a drugie to wykonawstwo - moim zdaniem warto podjąć trud i wybudować tyle ile się da samemu (z pomocą rodziny, znajomych i oczywiście pod kontrolą doświadczonego kierownika budowy!). Najlepiej wybrać sobie "wygodną" technologię, w której robota idzie łatwo i nie wymaga dużego doświadczenia (ot choćby murowany na zwykłą zaprawę z betoniarki porotherm). Wychodzę z założenia, że budowa już sama w sobie jest na tyle nieprzewidywalna, że nie ma co po co sobie dokładać roboty poprzez jakieś eksperymentalne technologie, które koniec końców i tak nie przyniosą jakichś mega oszczędności w gotowym domu. Poza tym jest jeszcze kwestia satysfakcji z wykonanej pracy  :smile:  Dlatego warto moim zdaniem poświęcić tyle czasu ile tylko mamy, żeby "robić" na własnej budowie!

----------


## banga1

oszczędzanie przede wszystkim na ekipach- budować ile się da samemu, to poświęcenie czasu ale oszczędność pieniędzy. polowanie na materiały po promocjach, przecenie, w sklepach też internetowych- czasami różnica wynosi nawet 20,30%

----------


## DEZET

Już widzę pierwszą zimową promocję na okna w swojej okolicy- rabat do 45%  :wink:  Jeśli ktoś chce zaoszczędzić na oknach, pokryciu dachowym, to właśnie teraz jest taka możliwość.

----------


## paroofka

> Już widzę pierwszą zimową promocję na okna w swojej okolicy- rabat do 45%  Jeśli ktoś chce zaoszczędzić na oknach, pokryciu dachowym, to właśnie teraz jest taka możliwość.


No ale pokrycie dachowe trzeba kupić i założyć... Już słyszałem o takich optymistach co to nie wierzyli, że ktoś może podprowadzić z budowy palety z dachówkami  :big tongue:

----------


## DEZET

Niestety złodziej zawsze znajdzie sposób, aby coś ukraść, często też zniszczyć  :sad:

----------


## SebaMat

Udało mi się kilka miesięcy temu kupić praktycznie za połowę ceny kostkę brukową. Stała ona na ogrodzonej działce na paletach. Dodam, że wokół są domy, z których okien widać moją działkę jak na dłoni. Nawet nie wiem kiedy ukradli mi kostkę, ale nie zrobili tego byle jak. Kostka na palecie była ułożona na ok. 2 m w górę. Złodzieje wyciągnęli kostkę ze środka i ułożyli ładnie zewnętrzną warstwę. Cały czas paleta wyglądała jak nietknięta, a kostki w środku nie było. Prawdopodobnie przez kilka tygodni nie zauważyłem, że ktoś zwinął mi kostkę. Wszystko się wydało jak kolega się oparł o to i wpadł do środka. Z jednej wiec strony zaoszczędziłem, a z drugiej straciłem.

----------


## atsyrut

> Udało mi się kilka miesięcy temu kupić praktycznie za połowę ceny kostkę brukową. Stała ona na ogrodzonej działce na paletach. Dodam, że wokół są domy, z których okien widać moją działkę jak na dłoni. Nawet nie wiem kiedy ukradli mi kostkę, ale nie zrobili tego byle jak. Kostka na palecie była ułożona na ok. 2 m w górę. Złodzieje wyciągnęli kostkę ze środka i ułożyli ładnie zewnętrzną warstwę. Cały czas paleta wyglądała jak nietknięta, a kostki w środku nie było. Prawdopodobnie przez kilka tygodni nie zauważyłem, że ktoś zwinął mi kostkę. Wszystko się wydało jak kolega się oparł o to i wpadł do środka. Z jednej wiec strony zaoszczędziłem, a z drugiej straciłem.


oby im się pokruszyła w drobny mak podczas jej układania.....

----------


## BCS

> Udało mi się kilka miesięcy temu kupić praktycznie za połowę ceny kostkę brukową. ....


A nie kradziona była ???

----------


## lena_89

Ruszam z budową, w związku z tym zaczynam teraz dokładnie przeglądać, a nawet czytać od tzw. "deski do deski" wszystkie tematy związane z oszczędzaniem. Pewnie jak wszyscy, podzielam zdanie, iż nie ma sensu przepłacać - skoro można poszukać, poszperać i zaoszczędzić.
Póki co udało mi się zaoszczędzić 1 000 zł na projekcie, bo trafiłam akurat na promocję. Buduję bliźniaka, siłą rzeczy wszystkie koszty dzielę na dwa  :smile:

----------


## Mich11

Można wybudować tanio dom, ale jego użytkowanie już takie tanie nie będzie.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Mich, a jakbyś tak myśl rozwinął?

Jak rozumiem, zakup materiału w sklepie z wyższa marzą stanowi gwarancję jakości? Jakoś to do mnie nie przemawia....

----------


## BCS

:smile: 


> .... udało mi się zaoszczędzić 1 000 zł na projekcie, bo trafiłam akurat na promocję.....


Jakbym żonę słyszał -okazja/promocja- trzeba brać, a prawda jest gdzie indziej, kupujmy to co jest potrzebne, sprawdzając cenę w kilku punktach, duże sklepy często coś obniżają bo liczą że inne rzeczy dokupisz, a trzeba rozsądnie. 

Duże oszczędności są też z tego, że się nie poprawia i dobrze rozplanuje kolejność prac, coby etapy same wychodziły, bez dopłat, przesunięć np.drzwi garażowe, wszyscy chcą mieć je na początku, a one same problemy stwarzają, trzeba ręcznie pod nie potynkować, przeszkadzają tynkarzom i elewacji, trzeba idealnie poziom podłogi zaplanować a bez wylewki często 20cm dziura pod nimi jest-kot mysz na pewno wejdzie a i człowiek może kombinować uszkadzając panel, zrobić/zaplanować odwodnienia/spadki i dać ekipom pilota żeby go "ubrudzili", często razem z drzwiami, a wystarczy zamontować niby droższe robocze z osb, puścić przez nie całą budowę, zamykając/nie niszcząc wejściowych i balkonowych- oszczędność przez wydanie dodatkowej kasy

----------


## Gawor5

Nie szukałbym na siłę oszczędności bo może się to odbić czkawką, czasem warto przeanalizować pewne zakupy. Uważam, że zakup nieco droższego betonu komórkowego jest w perspektywie czasu korzystnym finansowo rozwiązaniem ponieważ można zaoszczędzić na obecnie bardzo wygórowanych kosztach ogrzewania. Bloczki rodzimej produkcji, Termalica pozwalają na uzyskanie U ściany jednowarstwowej 0,173 W/m2K co jest bardzo dobrym wynikiem i raczej ciężko jest się ceramice do niego zbliżyć.

----------


## surgi22

Ściana jednowarstwowa to nieporozumienie.  :no:

----------


## BCS

> .... U ściany jednowarstwowej 0,173 W/m2K co jest bardzo dobrym wynikiem i raczej ciężko jest się ceramice do niego zbliżyć.


i 48cm grubości, to przy 19 cm murze i 29 cm styropianu l=0,31 da 1,07 W/m2 o 27% lepiej czyli nie typ a grubość

----------


## Niuniaaa

Witam. Kupiliśmy materiał na ściany pustak ceramiczny ROBEN koszt 4,00 za sztukę (43zł za m2), transport gratis. Dobra cena? Czy ktoś kto kupował Robena mógłby  powiedzieć ile go wyniosło? Tak z czystej ciekawości pytam, gdyż w naszym rejonie to dobra cena jednak zastanawia mnie jak jest gdzieś indziej,

----------


## Jukata

> 4. Mało okien (szczególnie dachowych)
> 5. Wiata zamiast garażu 
> 6. Brak kominka => max 2 kominy
> 
> W tych 6 punktach masz już saving na jakieś 150 000. Tak się dziś buduję, a uzyskane w ten sposób oszczędności, przesuwa się w rozwiązania energooszczędne lub zatrzymuje w kieszeni


Ja dodam jeszcze, że główne kryterium to "zbudować dom i w nim zamieszkać", a nie budować przez całe życie  :smile: 
Zgadzam się, że w tych 6 punktach to jest taka właśnie oszczędność  :wiggle:

----------


## Elfir

Najwięcej na budowie mozna zaoszczędziec na etapie projektu. 
Żadna inna oszczednośc nie daje potem takich wymiernych korzyści.

Dobry projekt nie wymaga kosztownych przeróbek, ma wyliczone zbrojenia i fundamenty a nie przyjęte normy obliczeniowe takie by pasowały na całą Polskę i przewymiarowane zbrojenie, bo konstruktorowi nie chce się liczyć.
Ma dobrany piec o mocy uzupelniającej rzeczywiste straty ciepła (czyli OZC), a nie przewymiarowany, że potem albo taktuje (gazówki), albo trzeba ciepło wypuszczać uchylonym oknem, bo za gorąco (paliwa stałe).
Ma sensownie rozplanowane instalacje, a nie rury ciągnięte kilometrami między łazienką, kuchnią i kotlownią rozstrzelonymi w różnych częściach domu.
Ilośc okien i wielkość jest dokładnie taka by doświetlić dom, ale nie zwiększać strat ciepła
ilośc m2 komunikacji ograniczona do minimum.
Materiał konstrucyjny dobrany do lokalnego rynku (np. blisko jest fabryka silikatów to po co ściągać cegłę z drugiego krańca Polski - transport też kosztuje)
itd.

Tylko tutaj widac wyraźne róznice miedzy domem dobrze zaprojektowanym a żle, nawet jak mają podobną powierzchnię i ilosc łazienek.

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Najwięcej na budowie mozna zaoszczędziec na etapie projektu. 
> Żadna inna oszczednośc nie daje potem takich wymiernych korzyści.
> 
> Dobry projekt nie wymaga kosztownych przeróbek, ma wyliczone zbrojenia i fundamenty a nie przyjęte normy obliczeniowe takie by pasowały na całą Polskę i przewymiarowane zbrojenie, bo konstruktorowi nie chce się liczyć.
> Ma dobrany piec o mocy uzupelniającej rzeczywiste straty ciepła (czyli OZC), a nie przewymiarowany, że potem albo taktuje (gazówki), albo trzeba ciepło wypuszczać uchylonym oknem, bo za gorąco (paliwa stałe).
> Ma sensownie rozplanowane instalacje, a nie rury ciągnięte kilometrami między łazienką, kuchnią i kotlownią rozstrzelonymi w różnych częściach domu.
> Ilośc okien i wielkość jest dokładnie taka by doświetlić dom, ale nie zwiększać strat ciepła
> ilośc m2 komunikacji ograniczona do minimum.
> Materiał konstrucyjny dobrany do lokalnego rynku (np. blisko jest fabryka silikatów to po co ściągać cegłę z drugiego krańca Polski - transport też kosztuje)
> ...


Mój nie ma prawie nic z ww punktów;/ 
Polak mądry po szkodzie... ;/ Podoba mi się wizualnie - to jego plus...
Ale co do określenia materiałów i bliskości fabryk je produkujących to bym się sprzeczała... nie zawsze u producenta jest taniej...

----------


## Kasia242

> Umowa a w niej dokładny zakres prac - cele, tzn. to co ma być wykonane. Przed warunkami płatności uzgodnić cenę za każdy etap. Potem warunki płatności.
> Czyli płatność tylko po odbiorze danego etapu, najlepiej kilka dni później, żadnych zaliczek. Dobrze ok. 10% kwoty nawet do kilku miesięcy po ostatniej robocie - to pozwoli na niezwłoczne ew. poprawki.
> Materiały sugeruję na siebie lub jeśli wykonawca odliczy vat i o tyle zmnejszy ich koszt to na niego ale zawsze ma przedstawić faktury.
> Pilnować każdej roboty i złotówki - często kupują za drogie materiały, za dużo, czasami na inną robotę. Liczyć.
> Ne ma co się przejmować, że psioczą, wykonawców jest ostatnio pod dostatkiem.
> Przy wyborze oglądnąć poprzednie roboty i porozmawiać z poprzednimi inwestorami. Ważne aby ta ekipa z którą się umawia byłą tą samą do końca, jak przejdą inni ale niby od tego samego zleceniobiorcy to gonić.


Mialem taka klientkę,teraz po wyroku w sadzie płacze i płaci wszystko co do gronia z odsetkami.To że firm  do roboty jest dużo to niewazne.Ja juz sie nauczyłem że bez zaliczki 30 % nawet nei wchodze z narzędziami i odpukac od tego czasu nikt mnie nei chce robic w bambuko,a wczesniej co drugi sie starał.
Zasada jest prosta...to ja inwestuje swój czas i energie i nei będe tego inwestował bez pokrycia,a klient jesli kupi materiały i sie boi to niech wynajmie firmę z referencjami albo sie ubezpieczy od niesolidnego wykonawcy - proste.Ale niepłacenie to bandytyzm najyzszej próby,jeszcze 10 % na poprawki ..ahahah chłopie napaliłes sie ziół czy coś innego?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale co do określenia materiałów i bliskości fabryk je produkujących to bym się sprzeczała... nie zawsze u producenta jest taniej...


Też bym się sprzeczał  :wink: 
Silikat ściągałem z Kielc,styro  z Gdańska,więźbę z Podhala bo poprostu tam było taniej nawet z transportem niż w okolicy 30km  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Nie zrozumieliśmy się - projektant nie projektowałby rozwiazania, którego trzeba szukać na drugim krańcu Polski, bo w najbliszej okolicy jest drogie.
Wybrałby najbardziej pasujące i najtańsze do dostania.

----------


## namira

Zgadzam się z Elfir,że największe oszczędności są na etapie wyboru projektu.Budowanie z najtańszych materiałów,zwłaszcza ssz,to tylko pozorna oszczędność,prędzej czy póżniej jak ktoś wyżej napisał,odbije się czkawką.

----------


## Kasia242

> Jasne, palę non stop.
> A na poważnie to zawodowo i prywatnie innych umów nie zawieram. Nie mam zamiaru płacić za obietnice i lichą robotę zwłaszcza firemkom, ktore nie mają kasy nawet na rozpoczęcie realizacji zlecenia. Jak ktoś się boi to nie musi robić, budownictwo to nie wiedzą tajemna, są inni a ja kasy za nic nie rozdaję.


No dobrze ale zauwaz ze firmy tupu Enea,wodociagi,projektanci ,EWE to sa usługodawcy...spróbuj z nimi zawrzeć taka umowe :big grin: ,zaliczka musi być a nawet jak w moim przypadku całosć kasy a dopiero potem dostaje skrzynke,pomiary,przyłacze. Czym sie rózni  taka firma od tej robiącej tynki,poza tym ze ma kapiitał zaufania społecznego zbudowanego w socjalizmie? Dla mnie niczym,oni ubezpieczaja sie od nieuczciwych inwestorów biorąc kase od razu.
Myślę że to jest problem mentalności wobec prywatnego rynku usług,ugruntowany w gospodarce panstwowej czyli to co państwowe to jest pewne i dobre,co prywatne to niepewne . Łatwiej wyrolowac pana Kazia co robi płytki w łazience niz monopoliste energetycznego :smile: . Bo taka enea robiac nawet przyłącze w ciemno bez zaliczki u potencjalnie nieuczciwego inwestora zmiazdzyła by go potem w sądzie ,armia prawników ,a pan Kaziu potulnie zwinie swój park maszynowy w posttaci poziomicy kielni i 20 letniego forda escorta i odejdzie ze smutkiem.Sam tego doswiadczyłem kiedys no ale takei mamy prawo w Polsce że ,,duży,, może więcej.Myślę że swobodny dostęp do broni palnej pozwoliłby zmneijszyć skalę wyzysku w obie strony :smile: 

Co do tematu zauwazyłem że najwiecej oszczednosci mozna uzyskac na szukaniu tańszych materiałów..a nie ekip budowlanych.Ostatnio był u mnei przedstawiciel nowo powstałej firmy robiącej oczyszczalnie,dosłownie 8 km od moejj budowy czyli na miejscu ,rozdał prospekty,naswietlił produkt i..dał cene.Po sprawdzeniu okazało sie ze znalazłem 3 inne firmy odległe od mojej budowy o 200 kilometrów które ten sam identyczny produkt maja z montażem 30 % taniej. Spyatłem go w następnej rozmowie uczciwie jak to jest mozliwe  to zaczął mówic że to pewnie nie to samo,ze jego ekipa jest najlepsza i ze warto zapłacic  wiecej za wsypanie zwiru do dołka bo...na pewno bede zadowolony.Jest ,,wolny,, rynek wiec grzecznie podziękowałem,i tak miałem ze styropianem,Ytongiem  itp. 
W ogóle tez pracuję w usługach budowlanych i nei mogę zrozumeic jak wiele firm za 3-4 godziny pracy(montaz oczyszczalni chce 2000-3000 zł...ja na to musze robic tydzień -dwa po 8 godzin.
jesli ktos nie ma czasu na szukanie dobrych,tych samych ale tanszych materiałów to wspólczuej bo to sa naprawde dosyć duże oszczednosci,choć zauwazyłem ze wiele ludzi wlicza to w budowe i godzi sie z tym ,brak czasu itd.
pozdrawiam

----------


## BCS

> No dobrze ...... 
> W ogóle tez pracuję w usługach budowlanych i nei mogę zrozumeic jak wiele firm za 3-4 godziny pracy(montaz oczyszczalni chce 2000-3000 zł...ja na to musze robic tydzień -dwa po 8 godzin.
> .....


no to bierz więcej, po co pracować 2 tygodnie, jak można krzyknąć za pół dnia 2000-3000zł.....

Krzyczą tyle ile ktoś zapłaci, jeśli usługa jest niszowa/niekatalogowana to czemu nie, rynek reguluje ceny, w budowlance mamy chyba największe  rozbieżności wartości rzeczywistych od ceny, nieświadomość inwestorów lub przyrównywanie cen do zarobków innych, powoduje często absurdalne stawki.

----------


## Niuniaaa

> W ogóle tez pracuję w usługach budowlanych i nei mogę zrozumeic jak wiele firm za 3-4 godziny pracy(montaz oczyszczalni chce 2000-3000 zł...ja na to musze robic tydzień -dwa po 8 godzin.
> 
> pozdrawiam


w takim razie zmieniam branżę :wink:  ja to 6 tygodni muszę na to robić  :big grin:

----------


## Niuniaaa

Wybieram ekipę na dach. 50zł za m2 biorą netto. Są sprawdzeni. To chyba oszczędność? Co?

----------


## badzi47

> Szanowny Panie najpierw Pan skrytykował, teraz się pyta o szczegóły!
> Kolejny raz pyta Pan o konkrety - jak małe dziecko - DLACEGO?
> Szanowny Panie - co do wzorów - 
>  OZC jest do liczenia "kotłowni" a kotłowni w domach izolowanych zastosować się nie da - nie potrafią tak mało produkować ciepła. By liczyć straty przez przegrody - trzeba przyjąć założenie, że ciepło "ucieka" przez te przegrody PROPORCJONALNIE a tak nie jest.
>  By liczyć przegrody należy znać "U" ich współczynnik przenikania - A tego nie można podawać gdy:
> -są mostki termiczne ( - nieskończoność izolacji )
> -jest ruch powietrza czy wilgoci w przegrodzie ( Przy różnicy ciśnień styropian izoluje znacznie gorzej -stąd PN 13829)
> 
>  Stare technologie z początku lat 90-tych ... Pompa ciepła z silnikiem AC (0/1) podłączona do pośredniego ( centralnego)  ogrzewania podłogowego - NAPRAWDĘ SĄ JESZCZE FIRMY KTÓRE TE ROZWIĄZANIA WCISKAJĄ MAŁO ŚWIADOMYM INWESTOROM .
> ...


Witam Panan Tomasza

Jestem tutaj nowy i musze powiedziec, ze nie moge sie oderwac od tej Waszej tematyki i polemiki co do domow izolowanych, czy grzac, czy ocieplac. Zaczynam niebawem budowac z projektem indywidualnym. Panie Tomaszu ile W/M2 te maty maj u Pana w tym domu? Drugie pytanie, czy ma sens instalowanie 10KW istalacji fotowoltanicznej na dachu na cale gospodarstwo domowe dom 220m uzytkowej ogrzewanej? Wszystko na prad, co albo maty na podczerwien w scianach lub w podlodze, czy nawet na suficie, nie wiem ile metrow kwadratowych potrzebowalbym tych mat w tym domu, ktory ma miec zuzycie do 15KWh/m2/rok. Nie montowalbym pompy ciepla. 

Pozdrawiam

K. B.

----------

